# July Testing ~ Bringing Home March & April 2013 Babies! 34 so far!!!



## stargazer01

I'm hopeful that the July thread will be just as lucky as the June testing thread!
Let's continue on with the pma! :happydance:


*November 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 73 testers 19 BFPs
January 66 testers 14 BFPs
February 90 testers 14 BFPs
March 74 testers 25 BFPs
April 104 testers 26 BFPs
May 106 testers 25 BFPs
June 122 testers 32 BFPs*

:dust:

*1*
happiness2010
BabyHugo
LVnMommy
binksmommy
:witch: danielle1984 :hugs:
Hopefulmaybe
:bfp: mommyx1 :bfp:

*2*
:witch: isela :hugs:
Heather11
:witch: Sleepinbeauty :)
Daisys39
:bfp: Wellington :bfp:
shellyt

*3*
:witch: ttcnewbie123 :hugs:
:witch: kaychiro :hugs:
:witch: Tesa :hugs:
:angel: kel21 :angel:
SophieSchneid
:bfp: baby_maybe :bfp:
:bfp: xxxTashaxxx :bfp:
v6pony

*4*
:bfp: sequeena :bfp:
:bfp: LadiiGinger :bfp:
:bfp: 2eMommy :bfp:
:bfp: Mrs. AJ :bfp:
jess0507

*5*
wifey1988
:witch: adroplet :hugs:
SunflowerMama

*6*
minted69
:witch: Macmad :hugs:
:bfp: Klaremumof3 :bfp:
:witch: Moorebetter :hugs:
Linzs304
Princess811
:witch: lady luck12 :hugs:
Linzs304
:witch: Lyanhalia :hugs:
MommyMoo
newfie golf

*7*
:witch: ukgirl23 :hugs:
:bfp: FoxMommy :bfp:
Melvie
Flowermal
BabyKayKay

*8*
:witch: MrsGruffalo :hugs:
Praying4bump
Mamato2boys
:witch: Forrest :hugs:
navywag
NandO1
Summer_Millie
:bfp: Kinoley :bfp:
:witch: Mummy_2_One :hugs:
:bfp: MSDM :cake: :bfp:

*9*
:witch: xxxkeashxxx :hugs:
:witch: Sorsha :hugs:
:bfp: jewelstar :bfp:

*10*
:witch: RockNRollBaby :hugs:
:bfp: kraftykoala :bfp:
:witch: elliot :hugs:
lorojovanos
Teeshawn

*11*
Nicola27
:bfp: JenJen80 :bfp:
:bfp: COFFEEEEEEEE :bfp:

*12*
twilightgeek
Flamie

*13*
Rikkitikki
:witch: Mattsgirl :hugs:
:witch: echo :hugs:
:witch: GalvanBaby :hugs:
:witch: misspriss :hugs:

*14*
cherub sweets
:witch: happycloud :hugs:
Mrs.Luvbug
startingtotry
mom bomb


*15*
xx Emily xx
:witch: rooster100 :hugs:
:witch: mammy2Oaklen :hugs:
:witch: Lovetoteach86 :hugs:
:bfp: laayyla :bfp:
:angel: Marrinerbaby :angel:

*16*
:witch: BabyRoberson :hugs:
:witch: 28329 :hugs:
Storked
:bfp: SunflowerMama :bfp:
Jess627m
Danielle Rae

*17*
:witch: meli1981 :hugs:
lorojovanos
Fngrs Crossed :cake:
:bfp: InChristAlone :bfp:
:bfp: OrangeMelody :bfp:
:bfp: Leamarasmall :bfp: 

*18*
:witch: SunflowerBub :hugs:
:witch: Pauls_angel :hugs:

*19*
:bfp: I Love Lucy :bfp:
:witch: dan-o :hugs:
:bfp: LittleMrsM :bfp:
:bfp: chasingbfp :bfp:

*20*
:witch: Becyboo__x :hugs:
:witch: sg0720 :hugs:
:witch: Sara070102 :hugs:
EJPerkins
:witch: elt1013 :hugs:
:witch: Chig :hugs:
:bfp: MJRocha71189 :bfp:

*21*
:witch: LornaMJ :hugs:
:witch: kirsty_lamb :hugs:
immy11
oceangirl
:witch: libbyam2003 :hugs:

*22*
rosenrot
TUDORROSE
MrsMurphy2Be :cake:

*23*
:witch: Scarlet369 :hugs:
:witch: Hopingttc :hugs:
babyseeker
jsawyer79
onemorebabe
twotogo

*24*
LeahMSta
alicatt

*25*
:witch: stargazer01 :hugs:
:bfp: ginny83 :bfp:
Hopin&Prayin
Foxycleopatra

*26*
FlowerPower11
veronica s
:bfp: sarahbear398 :cake: :bfp:
:bfp: srrhc :bfp:
Mof2012

*27*
happiness2010
XxFatMummaxX
haydynsmommy

*28*
ttcnewbie123
lady luck12
kel21
kled
:bfp: bazzb :bfp:

*29*
wristwatch24
chig
:witch: tay_913 :hugs:
Deej1020
:bfp: monkey30 :bfp:
Maddy40

*30*
RebeccaLO
Tesa
gemmy
Moorebetter
danielle1984
isela
:bfp: Hopeful Girl :bfp:

*31*
:bfp: doggylover :bfp:
cbivens90
:bfp: Irelandsown :bfp:

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*

:dust: :dust:​


----------



## sequeena

Hello! Here I am again, cycle 3 TTC #2. I'll be testing July 4th :) Hoping for a March baby but if this isn't my month it's ok, I'll hopefully catch in August as baby would be due right around my birthday. T shares his birthday with my OH so would love our next baby to share his/her birthday with mine!


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: sequeena!
Good Luck testing in July!!! :)


----------



## Tbell31

I am in :) CD4 GL to all BF baby dust x


----------



## 28329

Hi stargazer. I know I'm premature again but at 13dpo I know I'm out. Please put me down for the 16th hunnie. Thank you my little FDAU flower :)


----------



## stargazer01

Tbell31 said:


> I am in :) CD4 GL to all BF baby dust x

Welcome! Let me know if you have a testing day in mind yet. :)


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Hi stargazer. I know I'm premature again but at 13dpo I know I'm out. Please put me down for the 16th hunnie. Thank you my little FDAU flower :)

I still am holding onto hope that you get a surprise bfp. Any signs/symptoms of either af or bfp? 
You aren't supposed to be over here in July! :nope:


----------



## 28329

Got my usual pre af signs. Sore nips (but the dog was jumping on my boobs this morning), lack of cm (although had creamy mixed in ewcm today), bad moods and all the repeated bfn's!!
I didn't wanna be on the july testing thread, but I think I'm waiting for you to get your bfp first :)


----------



## stargazer01

ewcm could be a sign though, you aren't out yet! I'm gonna hold onto some hope for you, for a June bfp. :)


----------



## 28329

I'm hoping so but am very doubtfull. Thank you. You're the best :dance:


----------



## EJPerkins

Can I join? Not sure when I'm gonna test yet af still hasn't shown her face.. 
Gl ladies.. fx!!!!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

July 10th for me as well! Thank you. :)


----------



## isela

Can You add me for July 2nd ....... thx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and Good Luck!!

*RockNRollBaby
isela*

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

EJPerkins said:


> Can I join? Not sure when I'm gonna test yet af still hasn't shown her face..
> Gl ladies.. fx!!!!!

:wave: Let me know when you know your testing date! :)


----------



## Heather11

Sign my up for July 2!!! :flower: Hoping this is my month! :winkwink:


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome Heather11, good luck testing in July!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## 28329

Temp drop today. I knew I needed to be on the july list. Gosh, this ttc lark is taking it's time! Hope the witch doesn't hang around for too long. She needs to turn up first...


----------



## Medzi

Put me down for July 8 please :) DH will be away during part of my fertile time but still hopeful we are able to catch it.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck Medzi!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks... he has to go away for work and what has turned into being away the weekend I ovulate may now turn into being away for my entire fertile time this month :( I'll find out today. I'll be really sad if we won't have any chance this month...


----------



## sequeena

Sperm can survive for days hun. When I conceived with T we only DTD once and that was all that was needed. You're still in with a chance :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I need to be taken off the july testing list. DF left me today and even if we work things out I'll not be ttc for a couple of months.


----------



## Medzi

28329 said:


> I need to be taken off the july testing list. DF left me today and even if we work things out I'll not be ttc for a couple of months.

:hugs:


----------



## minted69

Hi could you please put me down for 6 th july thanks x


----------



## sequeena

28329 said:


> I need to be taken off the july testing list. DF left me today and even if we work things out I'll not be ttc for a couple of months.

:hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

hey stargazer can you please put me down for the 4th of July? xx 


can anyone tell me if my OPK is positive? its my first month of using them I'm on CD6 and still have light AF :/ 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7189464105/


----------



## ukgirl23

28329 said:


> I need to be taken off the july testing list. DF left me today and even if we work things out I'll not be ttc for a couple of months.

I'm sorry to hear it hun.. I hope things do work out xxx :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

ukgirl23 said:


> hey stargazer can you please put me down for the 4th of July? xx
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if my OPK is positive? its my first month of using them I'm on CD6 and still have light AF :/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7189464105/

Not positive yet hun, the test line needs to be as dark as, or darker than the control line.


----------



## ukgirl23

kraftykoala said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> hey stargazer can you please put me down for the 4th of July? xx
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if my OPK is positive? its my first month of using them I'm on CD6 and still have light AF :/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7189464105/
> 
> Not positive yet hun, the test line needs to be as dark as, or darker than the control line.Click to expand...


Thank you!! its my first time using them and I got so confused because I had 2 lines!! does this mean I'll ovulate soon? :/ x


----------



## Medzi

ukgirl23 said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> hey stargazer can you please put me down for the 4th of July? xx
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if my OPK is positive? its my first month of using them I'm on CD6 and still have light AF :/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7189464105/
> 
> Not positive yet hun, the test line needs to be as dark as, or darker than the control line.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!! its my first time using them and I got so confused because I had 2 lines!! does this mean I'll ovulate soon? :/ xClick to expand...

Nope, doesn't mean you will. The line might get progressively darker or might not. Just keep testing :) When I get closer to the day I may ovulate I usually test twice a day to make sure I catch it. Last month I had to strain to see the second line and 12 hours later it was a blaring postive that I also confirmed by getting a smily face on a digital - 12 hours after that was negative again. The surge can happen quick! Good luck!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you I think I know what I'm looking for now! :) xx


----------



## stargazer01

:wave:
Welcome and good luck testing this cycle!
minted69
ukgirl23


Katy - I'm so so sorry to hear this!! Sending lots of :hugs: your way. I hope everything works out.


----------



## cherub sweets

july 14th for me!!! seriously hopin for a bfp!!


----------



## kraftykoala

Can you put me down for 10th July please :) Fingers crossed this is our month ladies :dust:


----------



## Nicola27

hi stargazer! please can you add me to 11th July - it's definitely going to be a BFP this time!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to July testing!
*cherub sweets
kraftykoala
Nicola27*

I'm hoping for another lucky month for bfp's!!! Good Luck!

:dust:


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Stargazer*, I'm hoping we can TOP the June BFP numbers!!! Hey?? Whaddaya reckon, ladies!!?! Let's give it a good go! :D

Could you please add me for testing on the 18th July? Thanks, chicky! :)

Insem will be around the 1st and 3rd July I think! YAY!


----------



## happycloud

Hi again! Please add me to July 14! This will be our month!!!!!!!


----------



## wifey1988

can u put me down 4 july 5th plz!


----------



## happiness2010

I will be testing the 27th and July 1st if AF does not show


----------



## Rikkitikki

Put me down for 13 July please, just started my first round of clomid and fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## meli1981

hi star! well on to month 4! im a bit bummed but all i can do is keep trying! ill be testing on the 17th, thanx


----------



## SunflowerBub

Geez, this is a BORING part of the cycle!!! Haha! I suppose it's a perfect time to get other things done! lol! Like, get on with paying bills, working, cleaning, other loose ends, before the obsessive-testing stage!!!! haha!


----------



## BabyRoberson

Can i join i'll be testing around July 16 i took a little break so ignore my sig haven't updated it yet


----------



## EJPerkins

still no af for me.. hoping she comes this wkend so i can get on to my last round of clomid before i go c the RE in august..
i took my last provera pill yesterday so i should start anytime now.. just waiting inpatiently.. if she arrives this wkend i will be testing around july 23rd..:thumbup:, the wkend before my husbands brother gets married so that would be nice to know before then and then can share it with them.. cuz i know they will be asking all kinds of questions if i dont drink w them :winkwink:
so heres hoping and praying i get a sticky bean
gl to you ladies also, july is our month!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sequeena

I think I OV'd yesterday which is great. Managed to BD last night despite feeling rotten.


----------



## BabyHugo

Hi ladies,

I'm currently 5 DPO (CD 29) and will be testing on *July 1st* if AF doesn't show up before then. This is our first month TTC baby #1. I'm 30 and a competitive distance runner, so this may be a process, but I'm trying to stay positive! Good luck to everyone.

:thumbup:


----------



## BabyHugo

happiness2010 said:


> I will be testing the 27th and July 1st if AF does not show

I'll be testing the same days. I'm 5 days past ovulation now, how about you?


----------



## ukgirl23

hey ladies I am due to ovulate today me and the fiancee BD'd twice today! lucky me! :D looking forward to the 2 week wait! :D Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Nicola27

just realised that i will probably ovulate next saturday - but i'm going to be away from DH from thursday night until saturday night (going away for a friends wedding). I like to BD the 3 days leading up to O so i'm worried now that i'm out for July before i even start! 

what do you ladies think? 

xx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. I am in for the next round. :wave: Stargazer, can you put me in for the 24th? Thanks!


----------



## adroplet

Hi ladies. I just started my wait........I'll be testing on July5th (14dpo) if i can wait that long. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey ladies,

If I have ovulated yesterday then I am DPO1...Will be testing July 5th just like Adroplet here. All the very best to us all! Baby dust!


----------



## adroplet

SunflowerMama said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> If I have ovulated yesterday then I am DPO1...Will be testing July 5th just like Adroplet here. All the very best to us all! Baby dust!

heySunflower,:thumbup: my two week wait buddy!


----------



## SunflowerMama

heySunflower,:thumbup: my two week wait buddy![/QUOTE]

:thumbup: yup...on longest ride together! Cheers!


----------



## Macmad

I'm ovulating today  please can you put me down for 6th July?
Now I am leaving TWW and not returning until then, lol! So got to hold off on the early testing.....


----------



## doggylover

I am so in for the next round!!! I have such irregular cycles, so I think I'll go for 31st...and then when I o i'll be able to give a more definitive date as we start the dreaded 2ww.

Got a whole stack of new supplies this cycle: saliva ferning kit, preseed, raspberry leaf supplements, green tea by the bucketload (minging, and I am a herbal tea drinker!) and am continuing with bbt and opk. Plus I have a great PMA this month! (So far...)

Come on cycle 7!!!!!


----------



## elliot

Count me in too. I'm currently 1DPO (CD13), but I'm a late tester, so I probably won't test unless AF isn't here by July 10th.

Wishing everybody the best of luck this cycle. It's my 1st cycle TTC#1, and DD took 7 cycles, so I should know better than to be so excited already. But here I am, 1DPO, symptom spotting and obsessing like crazy!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers for July!!!

*adroplet
BabyRoberson
EJPerkins
BAbyHugo
LeahMSta
SunflowerMama
Macmad
doggylover
elliot*

Good Luck Testing this month!!!

:dust:


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey all!! im on cycle 4 ttc # 3!! about 2 days DPO 27 day cycle so will be testing July 1st my bday!! so can i join yall??? didnt get iin much BD this O. Only 2 and 1 day before 0:( so hoping im not out:/


----------



## binksmommy

My FF chart says test should be done July 1st.. I'll try to wait ;)

I'm thinking I should test June 29th or 30th.. That puts me at 12 LP ..and that seems to be a "normal" for me..


----------



## SunflowerBub

Nicola27 said:


> just realised that i will probably ovulate next saturday - but i'm going to be away from DH from thursday night until saturday night (going away for a friends wedding). I like to BD the 3 days leading up to O so i'm worried now that i'm out for July before i even start!
> 
> what do you ladies think?
> 
> xx

I think you will be fine with BDing on Thursday daytime, and then on Saturday night and possibly Sunday. Perhaps on Saturday you should orgasm straight after, to really push those little suckers up there fast to catch that egg!!? I BD'd 5 days before O (only the once that cycle) and conceived my DD! So, you aren't out at all in July!! GL! :dust:


----------



## SunflowerMama

adroplet said:


> SunflowerMama said:
> 
> 
> heySunflower,:thumbup: my two week wait buddy!
> 
> Hey Adroplet,
> Got some brownish-pink CM :huh: and rushed to the Doc. After an ultrasound we figured I have not yet ovulated so will do follow ups two more times and see if the follicles mature fine. So probably won't be waiting it out just yet. :sad2:Click to expand...


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Hi ladies, can I join?I'll be testing 3rd July - Im not feeling very hopeful and its only our 1st cycle TTC number 2! We BD 4 days before ov and on ov day - really hoping i fall quickly again this time! Good luck to everyone!x


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all I am now joining this thread. This is out 1st TTC. Hopefully testing 11/12th July.
:)


----------



## Nicola27

SunflowerBub said:


> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> just realised that i will probably ovulate next saturday - but i'm going to be away from DH from thursday night until saturday night (going away for a friends wedding). I like to BD the 3 days leading up to O so i'm worried now that i'm out for July before i even start!
> 
> what do you ladies think?
> 
> xx
> 
> I think you will be fine with BDing on Thursday daytime, and then on Saturday night and possibly Sunday. Perhaps on Saturday you should orgasm straight after, to really push those little suckers up there fast to catch that egg!!? I BD'd 5 days before O (only the once that cycle) and conceived my DD! So, you aren't out at all in July!! GL! :dust:Click to expand...

lol - i will inform DH that i must orgasm on saturday night! 

thanks sunflowerbub! :happydance:


----------



## EJPerkins

well af got me lastnight right on que.. having some awful cramps now ](*,)
so i will still be testing around the 23rd, man it seems like forever but i will try and keep myself busy. we have a cpl wedding showers and baby showers, so hopefully it will go fast..
gl ladies this is our month
i was predicted a girl and April, so maybe late march is close enough [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Could you put me down for testing on the 8th please?

Thank you! :D


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi ladies. I think I ovulated last night or today. I will be testing around the 8th...after AF is late.


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey lvnmommy im also trying for number three!! Good luck xx


----------



## Scarlet369

Add me for July 23 please.


----------



## Praying4bump

After 4 days of the same temp, my temp spiked today. I believe I am 1 dpo. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and good luck to our new testers in July! :)

*LVnMommy
binksmommy
ttcnewbie123
JenJen80
MrsGruffalo
Praying4bump
Scarlet369*

:dust:


----------



## danielle1984

Add me for July 1st!! I'm suppose to have AF on July 2nd.


----------



## LadiiGinger

Can I join in? :hi: I am 3DPO and AF is due on July 4th! I hope fireworks come in the form of a :bfp: for me! I took my first round of clomid and 1500mg of metformin this cycle.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Good luck to all those testing soon! Hope we can kickstart this July thread off with heaps of BFPs!!!! We have tough competition with June because they got HEAPS of BFPs... but I'm sure we can match it! 

I'm just hanging out, waiting to O.:coffee:


----------



## 2eMommy

Hello Lovely Ladies!

Plan to test July 4th!!


----------



## 2eMommy

Hope to see you on the 4th with a BFP!!


----------



## LadiiGinger

I'm testing July 4th too!! Hoping for my fireworks come from my :bfp:


----------



## Mamato2boys

Add me for July 8th please:)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies can join? If af doesn't get me before I'll be testing on the 13th of july. I didn't think I'd have a chance this month cuz dh wassupposed to be gone for 2 week, but he surprised me yesterday and came home for the weekend. Yay!! So know we have a little bit of a chance.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome new testers!!! Good Luck!

*danielle1984
LadiiGinger
2eMommy
Mamato2boys
Mattsgirl*

:dust:​


----------



## 28329

Stargazer, put me back down for the 16th please. I'll get that natural bfp!!


----------



## klaremumof3

hi can i join? im on cd 13 and testing on the 6th july :) x


----------



## kaychiro

Please put me down for July 3!


----------



## Scarlet369

So OH and I arent sure if after this cycle if we will try anymore since we want to have time for me to slim back down into my wedding dress size since its already paid off and fits me perfectly minus a few minor alterations.. Feel like we're not going to stress about it and just let it happen. August I think we may NTNP and then September we'll just go back to not trying. Really both hoping we dont have to wait another YEAR to start trying again.. I really hope July is our month.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Add me to the list. I plan to test July 19th if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im thinking i will be out tomorrow so being abit ahead of myself but
can you add me to 20th July please


----------



## RebeccaLO

Add me to July 30th please. Seems a lifetime away but looking forward to see everyone else's BFP on the meantime :)


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Stargazer, put me back down for the 16th please. I'll get that natural bfp!!

Yay! Katy, Soooo good to see you back! Can't wait to see you get your natural bfp!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Scarlet369 said:


> So OH and I arent sure if after this cycle if we will try anymore since we want to have time for me to slim back down into my wedding dress size since its already paid off and fits me perfectly minus a few minor alterations.. Feel like we're not going to stress about it and just let it happen. August I think we may NTNP and then September we'll just go back to not trying. Really both hoping we dont have to wait another YEAR to start trying again.. I really hope July is our month.

You will get your bfp! This month will be just as lucky as the last!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and Good Luck testing!!!

*28329* - (Welcome back!!! Missed You!!)
*Klaremumof3
kaychiro
I Love Lucy
Becyboo__x
RebeccaLO*

:dust:


----------



## dan-o

Hiya I'm just starting cycle 7 should be testing on the 19th all being well!


----------



## klaremumof3

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## SunflowerBub

La di dah di dah :coffee:
C'mon girls!!!! 4 days til we start raking in those glorious bfps!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey ladies... how is everyone doing? Where are you all at? I used opks for the first time this month and found out that I ovulate later than I thought.. we have bd as much as we could so hopefully we caught that egg!! I start my tww tomorrow and so I have to change my test date to the 7th.. its our anniversary on the sixth so i have my fingers tightly crossed for our bfp so i can give it to him on our date :D xxx good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello!!! I would love to join!!! 
This month was my first IUI and 2nd month post HSG, started acupunture also. 

Im testing July 6th!!!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning Girls! Hopefully we can make July, even more successful than June has been:)
AFM, I'm on CD12, and believe I may have ovulated yesterday. I took soy days 3-7 so I'm feeling like it may be a bit early. Since I switched over to testing vaginally, my temps have been very consistent. On the soy they were, just a bit more elevated. This morning was a major jump. I had no EWCM but last cycle was my first month on EPO, and I had a lot of it. Without the EPO, I normally just am watery. I'll have to wait and see what tomorrows temp does, but if in fact I did ovulate yesterday, I'll be testing the 10th...Although we only BD'd the day before O and 4 days before that...:(


----------



## Moorebetter

*lorojovanos* good luck!!


----------



## FlowerPower11

Hi ladies!
So here I am on the july thread, still feeling pretty down about getting AF today but OH due home in a minute and theres a bottle of wine in the fridge so might just have to treat myself.
I know this will only be cycle 4 of trying but I am starting to feel the frustration now. Hopefully I'll feel better once AF has finished and we can get down to some babymaking again!! Good luck to everyone!
Stargazer - guess I'll be testing about the 26th July.
Thanks!
xxxxx


----------



## Moorebetter

*FlowerPower11* wine sounds fantastic! 
keep yur head up! the more months the harder it gets, try to pass the time, plan things to look forward to so if the dreaded af gets you, atleat you have something to fall back on! stress free is the way to be, ttc sucks stressing only makes it worse. im just learning this :) gl girl soon you will have your prefect babe!! fx'd


----------



## jen1019

Hi ladies! I hope that you dont mind my joining, this looks like a great little group on this thread :) Im currently on CD2, and will be taking Clomid CD3-7. I have a midcycle ultrasound on CD11 (July 5th) and if everything looks good, then Ill be going for my first IUI shortly thereafter (theyll be inducing ovulation). A little nervous about all of these changes, but Im hoping theyll help us get our BFP.
Will update as to when Ill be testing closer to O. GL Ladies!


----------



## srrhc

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind if I join in either. I am almost 100% positive that AF will start tomorrow for me. Based off of that I should be able to test sometime between July 22nd or 23rd. I look forward to seeing lots of updates and BFP from you ladies. I hope I'll be one of them too.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to the new June Testers!!! It's good to see some of the same ladies join us again, and it's always nice to see new names too! :)

*dan-o
Moorebetter
lorojovanos
FlowerPower11
Srrhc
jen1019*

*Good Luck Everyone!!!*

:dust:


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi ladies im confussed as i thought i ovulated on the 17th but the last 3 days because im a poas addict i been getting positive opks??? so either i ovulated late then i thought or my body is goin nuts??? either way af is due on the 5th so just another waiting game..goin to jump on the hubby just incase i am ovulating! x


----------



## stargazer01

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi ladies im confussed as i thought i ovulated on the 17th but the last 3 days because im a poas addict i been getting positive opks??? so either i ovulated late then i thought or my body is goin nuts??? either way af is due on the 5th so just another waiting game..goin to jump on the hubby just incase i am ovulating! x

Hmmm, strange! I would bd too just in case. :)
How many dpo are you? Maybe try a frer just to see! I've heard some ladies say their opk's turn positive with a bfp. :)
Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## klaremumof3

Well if i ovulated on the 17th ill be 9dpo, so will be too early to do a test, ive never heard of an opk goin pos if ur preggers??? thats a bit exciting lol


----------



## stargazer01

I didn't hear that before joining bnb either! :) Sounds like a great sign for you though!! You could google positive opk's with pregnancy, might be an interesting read anyway. :)
I really hope you get your bfp! It will be an interesting way to test the theory of the positive opk's. 
Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

*jen1019* welcome I had my 1st IUI this month! gl!!

*klaremumof3 * test!!!! cant hurt anything:)


----------



## stargazer01

OPK's as HPT's:
using an ovulation test to confirm pregnancy



Overall-- yes, it can be done. Ovulation predictor tests (known as OPK's because they are normally sold in a set of tests known as a "kit," thus the K) will show a positive result when a woman is pregnant, as well as when she's ovulating. 

Specifically-- while it works most of the time, there are good reasons to avoid using an OPK as an HPT for diagnostic purposes. If you want to pee on any stick that will stand still after you know you're pregnant, just for fun, have at it. But I would not recommend using an OPK in place of an HPT overall. 

Reasoning-- OPK's detect LH (luteinizing hormone) which is the hormone associated with ovulation. Pregnancy tests detect hCG, the hormone associated with pregnancy. LH and hCG are, at a molecular level, nearly identical. hCG has a beta subunit, meaning it has an extra little "doodad." To use a stupid but easy to understand example, LH and hCG are identical twins, except that hCG wears a funny hat.


(I got this from www.peeonastick.com )


----------



## ukgirl23

stargazer01 said:


> OPK's as HPT's:
> using an ovulation test to confirm pregnancy
> 
> 
> 
> Overall-- yes, it can be done. Ovulation predictor tests (known as OPK's because they are normally sold in a set of tests known as a "kit," thus the K) will show a positive result when a woman is pregnant, as well as when she's ovulating.
> 
> Specifically-- while it works most of the time, there are good reasons to avoid using an OPK as an HPT for diagnostic purposes. If you want to pee on any stick that will stand still after you know you're pregnant, just for fun, have at it. But I would not recommend using an OPK in place of an HPT overall.
> 
> Reasoning-- OPK's detect LH (luteinizing hormone) which is the hormone associated with ovulation. Pregnancy tests detect hCG, the hormone associated with pregnancy. LH and hCG are, at a molecular level, nearly identical. hCG has a beta subunit, meaning it has an extra little "doodad." To use a stupid but easy to understand example, LH and hCG are identical twins, except that hCG wears a funny hat.
> 
> (I got this from www.peeonastick.com )


i have lh present in my urine during everyday of my cycle.. just sone days more than others so i couldnt use one as a pregnancy test if i wanted to xxxx


----------



## klaremumof3

wow thanks for the info :)


----------



## klaremumof3

i usually only get one day of postives on the opks, which i why im so confussed :S


----------



## ukgirl23

klaremomof3 I got 2 positives during my cycle this month, one at CD11 and one at CD17 I googled it and it said about a new study showing that 80% of the women they tested Ovulated twice a month and 30% ovulated 3 times a month.. I will try to find the article for you xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I couldnt find the one I found but I found this one instead, it says basically the same thing x 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1126506/


----------



## Mamato2boys

What are the best tests to buy off of Amazon?


----------



## klaremumof3

Well I'm so shocked I just done a pregnancy test and if came up two lines! I'm not going to get too excited in goin to get a cb digi tomorrow morning!! No sleep for me tonight!! X


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaayyy congrats to you hun!! xxxx


----------



## klaremumof3

Thank u i still can't believe it till u see the words pregnant come up!! I can't stop smiling!! X


----------



## Mamato2boys

Pics!!!


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi I have no idea how to put them on??


----------



## adroplet

Mamato2boys said:


> What are the best tests to buy off of Amazon?

Wondfo brand.

I bought the ICs from earlypregnancytests.com and Wondfo brand from Amazon. I have used both about 5-7 days after trigger just to test out. 
The Wondfo give you a bolder, brighter second pink line and the ICs turn out looking more like a evap line. 
Wondfo are cheaper too!!!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

stargazer01 said:


> OPK's as HPT's:
> using an ovulation test to confirm pregnancy
> 
> 
> 
> Overall-- yes, it can be done. Ovulation predictor tests (known as OPK's because they are normally sold in a set of tests known as a "kit," thus the K) will show a positive result when a woman is pregnant, as well as when she's ovulating.
> 
> Specifically-- while it works most of the time, there are good reasons to avoid using an OPK as an HPT for diagnostic purposes. If you want to pee on any stick that will stand still after you know you're pregnant, just for fun, have at it. But I would not recommend using an OPK in place of an HPT overall.
> 
> Reasoning-- OPK's detect LH (luteinizing hormone) which is the hormone associated with ovulation. Pregnancy tests detect hCG, the hormone associated with pregnancy. LH and hCG are, at a molecular level, nearly identical. hCG has a beta subunit, meaning it has an extra little "doodad." To use a stupid but easy to understand example, LH and hCG are identical twins, except that hCG wears a funny hat.
> 
> 
> (I got this from www.peeonastick.com )

Thanks for the info, Stargazer, and just in addition to this, the girl that runs that website experimented with her own hpts/opks when she was pg and not pg, and she said that the opk's showed a faint line when not pregnant, but when she was pregnant, it eventually became a _true_ positive on the opk (so, equally dark lines) at around 14 dpo. So.... it's best not to use an opk as an hpt, because you might get faint lines which could mean nothing, but when it turns up as _dark_ as the control line, it could be very promising!!!!! As is the case with Klaremumof3!! 

*Klaremumof3*, CONGRATULATONS!!!!! YAY!!!!!! So friggin awesome, and showing up so soon on the tests!!! I got a bfp with DS at 7dpo, so it's probably a real line, girl!!! :happydance:

*AFM*: So, d-day is getting closer and I have a few questions for you lovely ladies, if you would indulge me... :) Donor will be here during my o time, but we have to travel an hour to him (and possibly with the kids in the car!). I was thinking of inseminating with a syringe and popping a Diva Cup up there after, just for the mess factor if nothing else. Then I thought I would prop my legs up for the ride home in the car. I was wondering if I should inseminate on the first or second day of my pos opk? I'm doing the bbt method as well. Another question for you all.... what time of day do you do the OPK? I was doing it last month a couple of times in the day, between 10am and 5pm. What do you girls think? And does it have to be the same time each day to be more accurate? 

Alrighty, might go get some breaky and take my tablet (ew, does anyone else feel sick after their prenatal vitamin?)


----------



## adroplet

Sunflowerbub - I have not had a BFP yet but this is my second month doing at home inseminations. Last month was a practice run (just to make me feel better since I think we goofed). Last month we only inseminated day of pos OPK and the day after. I was testing with OPKs in the morning. This month, I also tested every morning but had an idea of when i might ovulate so we started inseminations days in advance, just in case. My acupuncturist said to do them daily if I could. Since my donor had no issues with sperm (116 mil) inseminating daily would not deplete him. 
See My Ovulation Chart below.
FF says to BD 1-2 days before O and on O day for better chances.

good luck!


----------



## srrhc

ukgirl23 said:


> klaremomof3 I got 2 positives during my cycle this month, one at CD11 and one at CD17 I googled it and it said about a new study showing that 80% of the women they tested Ovulated twice a month and 30% ovulated 3 times a month.. I will try to find the article for you xx

Wow that is very interesting!


----------



## srrhc

Congrats klaremomof3!!


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

I'm new to this but I wanna be involved! Lol. O day today so how many dpo would I have to b b4 testing


TTC #1 :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

xxxkeashxxx said:


> I'm new to this but I wanna be involved! Lol. O day today so how many dpo would I have to b b4 testing
> 
> 
> TTC #1 :)

WELCOME!!!! Hope your stay here is short and sweet! ;) How long is your Leutinizing phase (LP) generally? So, how long from O til AF? It generally is the same length every cycle, +/- a day. Most women have a 12-14 LP, then AF arrives. So, if you don't know, or your cycles are irregular, perhaps wait 14 days until testing, if you can hold out. Otherwise get a super sensitive test, that tests for 10 microunits of HCG (like First Response Early Result (FRER) or some internet cheapies like Wondfo or the like) and test in about 12 days. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Storked

I want to join. I'll be testing in July :)


----------



## stargazer01

klaremumof3 said:


> Well I'm so shocked I just done a pregnancy test and if came up two lines! I'm not going to get too excited in goin to get a cb digi tomorrow morning!! No sleep for me tonight!! X

Yay!!! :wohoo:
I'm so excited for you!!! You've proven the opk theory for me, now I'm a believer! :)
Can't wait to hear about your digi results tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

xxxkeashxxx said:


> I'm new to this but I wanna be involved! Lol. O day today so how many dpo would I have to b b4 testing
> 
> 
> TTC #1 :)

Welcome! It is different with all woman. If you can stand the wait try 12-14 dpo but if you are like me you'll start earlier haha!


----------



## stargazer01

xxxkeashxxx said:


> I'm new to this but I wanna be involved! Lol. O day today so how many dpo would I have to b b4 testing
> 
> 
> TTC #1 :)

:wave: welcome to June testing!!!
Some ladies get positive on 9-10 dpo, but it's best to wait until at least 12 dpo. 
(I usually can't wait and end up testing a few times before 12 dpo. :haha:)

Let me know what date you would like to test and I'll add you to the first page. :)


----------



## stargazer01

Storked said:


> I want to join. I'll be testing in July :)


Welcome! 
Let me know what date you'd like to test or when af will be due, and I'll add you to our first page of testers. :)
Good Luck!!


----------



## Storked

stargazer01 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I want to join. I'll be testing in July :)
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> Let me know what date you'd like to test or when af will be due, and I'll add you to our first page of testers. :)
> Good Luck!!Click to expand...

Put me down for the 16th! I'm really not sure about my cycle length since this is my first cycle after a loss :flower:


----------



## stargazer01

Storked said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I want to join. I'll be testing in July :)
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> Let me know what date you'd like to test or when af will be due, and I'll add you to our first page of testers. :)
> Good Luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Put me down for the 16th! I'm really not sure about my cycle length since this is my first cycle after a loss :flower:Click to expand...

If you need to change it, just let me know. :) For now I'll put you down for the 16th. Good Luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## Storked

stargazer01 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I want to join. I'll be testing in July :)
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> Let me know what date you'd like to test or when af will be due, and I'll add you to our first page of testers. :)
> Good Luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Put me down for the 16th! I'm really not sure about my cycle length since this is my first cycle after a loss :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> If you need to change it, just let me know. :) For now I'll put you down for the 16th. Good Luck!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! :)


----------



## Medzi

Aw, you can take me off - I had to take care of some health issues and was advised to not try to this month.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Scarlet369

A bfp already??? Congrats Klare! I hope this is a sign July will be luckier then June. My fertile period should be between the 2 and 7th, which is great because my birthday is the 5th so I know we'll be doing lots of bding that week!!!


----------



## Forrest

I've been trying for so long. I am hopeful and praying for this to be it. I cant take another heartbreak /disappointment right now. I wish everyone all the best.


----------



## Forrest

TTC #1 :)[/QUOTE]

:wave: welcome to June testing!!!
Some ladies get positive on 9-10 dpo, but it's best to wait until at least 12 dpo. 
(I usually can't wait and end up testing a few times before 12 dpo. :haha:)

Let me know what date you would like to test and I'll add you to the first page. :)[/QUOTE]

Hi.. according to the fertility calculator .. I'm good to do a blood test on July 4th and July 8th for home PT.


----------



## Hopefulmaybe

please put me down for July.1st...will be 10DPO and CD20 so that will be my first attempt at testing to see if it will be a very happy Canada day for meee! :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

Forrest said:


> I've been trying for so long. I am hopeful and praying for this to be it. I cant take another heartbreak /disappointment right now. I wish everyone all the best.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## klaremumof3

Morning ladies well this morning i done another test and it was bearly there...im so confussed can u get a false bfp? u could clearly see two lines last night? plus im due for my smear this morning ...ive had 6 mc and im scared if i am pregnant i will risk it by having the smear? any advice im goin out my mind :dohh::cry:


----------



## klaremumof3

this is my test from last night:
 



Attached Files:







poas.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## ukgirl23

That test is amazing!!CONGRATS AGAIN!!!! XXX How many CD are you hun?? Ive been getting positive opks for 2 days now :/


----------



## klaremumof3

Thank u but i done one this morning and its bearly there???? so i dont know what to think?


----------



## klaremumof3

im only cd 19 af not due till the 5th? my opk are darker then ever still???


----------



## ukgirl23

I read its hard to get a fake bfp ... You are still early in your cycle... have you tried a digi? I would say that you definately are pregnant after that bfp... it might be that the hcg levels need to be a bit higher and also i personally find smu always works better xxx


----------



## klaremumof3

im too scared to do a digi now...i just cant bear to see another bfn! and wot does smu mean? xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Second morning urine .. aww dont be scared luv.. you have an amazing bfp there... maybe just wait a few days and test again? I have my fingers and toes crossed tightly for you xxx


----------



## klaremumof3

thank u hun, ill test again in a few days will keep u posted! good luck on ur bfp too xxxxxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Can you put me down for the 9th? Thank you. 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## klaremumof3

good luck Keash x


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Thank you xx


----------



## Moorebetter

becareful of using OPK's for pregnancy tests

OPK's as HPT's:
using an ovulation test to confirm pregnancy

Overall-- yes, it can be done. Ovulation predictor tests (known as OPK's because they are normally sold in a set of tests known as a "kit," thus the K) will show a positive result when a woman is pregnant, as well as when she's ovulating. 

Specifically-- while it works most of the time, there are good reasons to avoid using an OPK as an HPT for diagnostic purposes. If you want to pee on any stick that will stand still after you know you're pregnant, just for fun, have at it. But I would not recommend using an OPK in place of an HPT overall. 

Reasoning-- OPK's detect LH (luteinizing hormone) which is the hormone associated with ovulation. Pregnancy tests detect hCG, the hormone associated with pregnancy. LH and hCG are, at a molecular level, nearly identical. hCG has a beta subunit, meaning it has an extra little "doodad." To use a stupid but easy to understand example, LH and hCG are identical twins, except that hCG wears a funny hat.

found this on https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

the papsmear wont affect the pregnacy at all, so dont worry about that, but I would while you are thier ask for a blood test! gl!!


----------



## Tesa

Hi all

Can i join you please? Bit of background Ive been NTNP for about 3 months but because of OH's schedule we havent dtd when needed anyway. So this is the first month we had a chance of sperm meeting egg! Well I think - because until I started NTNP I had a perfect monthly 28 day cycle - never deviated even one day. Since I moved to NTNP it went 31, 33, 26 so I have no clue where I am this month. Also I think I must have Ovd early this month because when I did my OPK it was fading day on day so I think it was probably positive the day before I started testing...or maybe i didnt ov at all this month who knows!

Anyway Im gonna test based on a long 32 day cycle which would be... July 3rd. (If I can hold out that long!)

Baby dust to all! Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi i did do a pregnancy test last night and got a positive then a lighter one this morning? but dont understand y im getting positive opks still? thanks for the info :)


----------



## Moorebetter

Def ask them to take bloods today!!! sounds very + to me! gl let us know how it goes


----------



## Moorebetter

*Tesa * welcome and gl!!


----------



## Linzs304

Could I be added to July 6 th please? Thank you :).


----------



## Moorebetter

*Linzs304 * welcome and good luck this month!!


----------



## klaremumof3

Moorebetter said:


> Def ask them to take bloods today!!! sounds very + to me! gl let us know how it goes

Hi thank u i asked my nurse she said too just do a test after my period is due, and then come bk for bloods!! she was a moody :mamafy: so i guess ill have to wait but im sure i will do a test before that!:blush:


----------



## mommyx1

can you please put me down for the 1st. even though I have been testing already this morning. hahaha i just cant stop.


----------



## navywag

hi ladies can i join you? ill be testing july 8th, been ttc for over two years now, i have fibroids and my cycles are quite long!
this is my last chance to concieve untill november as hubby is getting deployed on monday! 
got day 21 blood test on friday so hopefully if that comes back low then they will do something to help !

good luck everyone  x


----------



## Scarlet369

Tesa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can i join you please? Bit of background Ive been NTNP for about 3 months but because of OH's schedule we havent dtd when needed anyway. So this is the first month we had a chance of sperm meeting egg! Well I think - because until I started NTNP I had a perfect monthly 28 day cycle - never deviated even one day. Since I moved to NTNP it went 31, 33, 26 so I have no clue where I am this month. Also I think I must have Ovd early this month because when I did my OPK it was fading day on day so I think it was probably positive the day before I started testing...or maybe i didnt ov at all this month who knows!
> 
> Anyway Im gonna test based on a long 32 day cycle which would be... July 3rd. (If I can hold out that long!)
> 
> Baby dust to all! Looking forward to getting to know you all!

The SAME thing happened to me, I was always around 26days and then Feb&March we NTNP and I had a 33 day cycle and 31dc and then April we started ttc and since then my cycles were 27,22, and then 30. So strange


----------



## Moorebetter

* mommyx1* welcome!!!!


----------



## NandO1

Can i join? im 4/5dpo no symptoms so fa r .. just waiting to see what madness my body can throw at me this cycle... hopefully a bfp. good luck to all u ladies. will b testing around the 8th officially obviously discounting the bfn from this am. lol xx


----------



## klaremumof3

Welcome Nand01 and FX for ur BFP X


----------



## ukgirl23

what a cow klaremomof3... she obviously doesnt understand how nerve wracking the whole waiting thing can be!! now long to wait now though hun, hopefully you get your bfp!! xx


----------



## klaremumof3

ukgirl23 said:


> what a cow klaremomof3... she obviously doesnt understand how nerve wracking the whole waiting thing can be!! now long to wait now though hun, hopefully you get your bfp!! xx

I know!! i agree she obviously dont know that us ttc ladies could kill during the tww! lol ...well at least ill have u lovely ladies to talk to and compare notes while i wait :thumbup: x


----------



## mommyx1

Moorebetter said:


> * mommyx1* welcome!!!!

thanks i can see what i think are vvvvvvvv faint lines but I am not holding my breath yet. I wish everyone of us the best and I am sending out all of my sticky baby dust to you all.


----------



## Moorebetter

Mommy of 1 where are you located? Im in apex


----------



## mommyx1

Moorebetter said:


> Mommy of 1 where are you located? Im in apex

high point


----------



## srrhc

I thought AF was going to come today since my temp dived down yesterday but today it went back up. Maybe it was because yesterday I had many disturbances during the night. I have just never had that happen before. Have any of you? She should be here for sure tomorrow! Congrats to all the ladies with BFP and good luck to all testing this week!


----------



## srrhc

Also i am sorry for anyone that has had a bad experience with a nurse or doctor. I was there once when I mc and I promised myself I would never go back. I found a new doctor and couldn't be happier. He is caring and so is his office staff. I feel that if you want to be a nurse or doctor you should have a really caring heart and never be grumpy or mean to patients no matter what you are going thru :winkwink: enjoy your day ladies. I am going to head to the beach soon with my hubby!


----------



## Moorebetter

*srrhc* welcome, I dont temp so I cant say, Piper is so cute!! I have a 4 year old GSD at home names Seamus (shea-muss) I love him to death! such sweet dogs!

*mommyx1* awesome! are youguys having hot weather this week also? we are expected 103 friday sat and sun!!!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies

I'm testing 15th if af is not here by then!!

Em xxx


----------



## srrhc

Moorebetter said:


> *srrhc* welcome, I dont temp so I cant say, Piper is so cute!! I have a 4 year old GSD at home names Seamus (shea-muss) I love him to death! such sweet dogs!
> 
> *mommyx1* awesome! are youguys having hot weather this week also? we are expected 103 friday sat and sun!!!!

Moorebetter. Thank you! We love her so much. She is such a sweet girl and loves protecting her mom and dad haha!


----------



## Moorebetter

*xx Emily xx* welcome!!!! hopefully time will fly by, the 15th will be here beore you know it!! hehehe


----------



## stargazer01

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi i did do a pregnancy test last night and got a positive then a lighter one this morning? but dont understand y im getting positive opks still? thanks for the info :)

Aw hun, I agree with ukgirl, you def have a bfp there! It is early, and tests can vary in sensitivity even slightly with the same brand. Congrats to you! I hope this is your sticky bean!!! :hugs: try not to worry too much, I bet your lines keep getting darker.
I don't think your smear will hurt the pregnancy. It is scary, but I was told with my dd that it wouldn't hurt to get the smear, and everything turned out fine. :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

I had a smear test when I was past my due date with my son because I had a bleed from my cervix so they took some cells to check me. I would mention it to the gyno anyway to be safe.. perhaps she can be better help than the moody cow you had earlier... xx


----------



## stargazer01

Medzi said:


> Aw, you can take me off - I had to take care of some health issues and was advised to not try to this month.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies!

I'm so sorry Medzi! I hope everything is ok, and that you are able to try again in August. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

*Forrest
Hopefulmaybe
xxxkeashxxx
Tesa
Linzs304
mommyx1
navywag
NandO1
xx Emily xx*

Good Luck to all of you!!! 
:dust:


----------



## doggylover

So I am underway with our smep for this cycle :) 

But with my irregular cycle I think I won't be ovulating until after 20th July which seems forever away! Anyone else having a looooong wait before even getting to the tww?


----------



## Tesa

Scarlet369 said:


> Tesa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Can i join you please? Bit of background Ive been NTNP for about 3 months but because of OH's schedule we havent dtd when needed anyway. So this is the first month we had a chance of sperm meeting egg! Well I think - because until I started NTNP I had a perfect monthly 28 day cycle - never deviated even one day. Since I moved to NTNP it went 31, 33, 26 so I have no clue where I am this month. Also I think I must have Ovd early this month because when I did my OPK it was fading day on day so I think it was probably positive the day before I started testing...or maybe i didnt ov at all this month who knows!
> 
> Anyway Im gonna test based on a long 32 day cycle which would be... July 3rd. (If I can hold out that long!)
> 
> Baby dust to all! Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> The SAME thing happened to me, I was always around 26days and then Feb&March we NTNP and I had a 33 day cycle and 31dc and then April we started ttc and since then my cycles were 27,22, and then 30. So strangeClick to expand...

Do you think its prenatals? Would that make sense for you? Its the only different thing for me. I HATE not knowing where I am in my cycle especially having had it so stable before for so long! Because we were only NTNP I dont think I was stressed enough (at all) to have affected it emotionally?


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Ran through the list on the 1st page and seen my name :)
Excited much!!!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies! Feeling much more positive this month!
Em xxx


----------



## 28329

I "think" I'm 2dpo. Not temping or using opk's so not 100% on that. I know this cycle is most likely a bust but it was fun trying. Hope we do this without the ivf.


----------



## ukgirl23

28329 said:


> I "think" I'm 2dpo. Not temping or using opk's so not 100% on that. I know this cycle is most likely a bust but it was fun trying. Hope we do this without the ivf.

Hey!!! glad to see you and your man worked things out.. and excited to see you here again! Good Luck hun xx :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Welcome to the new testers xxx

I'm 6/7dpo now and getting the same feelings I did when I was pregnant with T but not trusting my traitorous body!!


----------



## adroplet

I'm 6dpo and had major cramps yesterday, mild ones today. Anybody having cramps like this?


----------



## sequeena

adroplet said:


> I'm 6dpo and had major cramps yesterday, mild ones today. Anybody having cramps like this?

I did too. It's not really a sign for me as I tend to cramp around a week or so before af. Just her lovely way of telling me she's coming :dohh: however the same happened to me when pregnant with T though so it COULD be implantation or the beginning of it.


----------



## twilightgeek

Hi i will be testing from the 12th july onwards :) af is due around the 6th but first cycle off the pill so not too sure :)


----------



## ukgirl23

sequeena I hope that this time it is a good sign that you are having these feelings!! I too dont trust my traitor of a body!! every time AF is due I crave spicy foods like mustard, onion and stuff like that.. my favorite is hot dogs covered in mustard.. however today I was surprised at how much I ate, I had lunch then my fiancee got some krispy kremes and I cant really eat many at once but I almost finished a whole box to myself them I had dinner and I had loads of it..... I hope this is a good sign but I know like you not to get my hopes up!! Good luck for this cycle hun xx


----------



## sequeena

ooh sounds good I too ate loads before ms kicked in at 6 weeks haha! Good luck to you hun xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

what's ms hun? x


----------



## stargazer01

morning sickness. :)


----------



## ukgirl23

aaaahhh I see!! haha lets hope we dont get any of that when we get our BFPs!!!


----------



## stargazer01

I didn't before, but like they say each pregnancy is different! Watch, this time I'll have it the whole way through. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

yeh... with my daughter I didnt feel pregnant until I started getting my bump, no sickness nothing.. with my son... well.... I felt sick all day long.. the only thing that saved my life back then was sprite.. otherwise I would never have left the bathroom!


----------



## 28329

I got terrible ms with my dd from 5 weeks to 23 weeks. Awful!!


----------



## klaremumof3

I suffered with hyperemisis (sicknessness all day and night cannot hold nothing down) with all 3 of mine hospitalised 11-15 times staying in for 3-4 days at a time just plain horrid actually think I'm mad for doin it all again but they were worth ever drop of sickness I had! X


----------



## ukgirl23

omg klare!! I dont think I could have coped with that! It is worth it though you are right! x


----------



## klaremumof3

lol i dont know i how i got through it?? im just a stubborn women :winkwink:


----------



## SunflowerMama

Can you put me up for 16th July testing. Got my HcG shot yesterday, CD 23, and will be ovulating any time soon. Doc says I should test by the 16th. So officially in the 2WW or a little more. Fingers crossed for TTC #2.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Please can I join? And add me in for the 21st for testing? AF will be late by then and that's the day my DD is 2 years, 2 months, 2 weeks and 2 days old -- I figure it will be nice to get a BFP that day as we're trying for NUMBER 2!! I'm about 4 DPO now and feeling like this is going to be my month for our rainbow.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## veronica s

Stargazer, will you put me down for July 26?


----------



## ukgirl23

Ladies I'm totally confused and need advice... this is my first time using OPKs and my sticks are all over the place!!! on CD11 I had a positive IC so me and the man BD'ed like rabbits for 5 days... then on CD16 we got another positive IC so we bd'ed again for 2 days, also yesterday morning at CD18 we got another positive but yesterday afternoon it was negative but we BD'ed anyway then today at CD19 I had a negative IC with fmu but a positive again this afternoon... here is a pic of this mornings test (right) and a test I took at around 3.10 this afternoon (left) ..... :/ I'm so confused! 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7460990260/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7460990260_f8e52f9e6d.jpg[/url] 20120628_155245 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ukgirl23

if you click the next picture in the album you can see the positive I got on CD16 too x


----------



## lorojovanos

ukgirl23 said:


> Ladies I'm totally confused and need advice... this is my first time using OPKs and my sticks are all over the place!!! on CD11 I had a positive IC so me and the man BD'ed like rabbits for 5 days... then on CD16 we got another positive IC so we bd'ed again for 2 days, also yesterday morning at CD18 we got another positive but yesterday afternoon it was negative but we BD'ed anyway then today at CD19 I had a negative IC with fmu but a positive again this afternoon... here is a pic of this mornings test (right) and a test I took at around 3.10 this afternoon (left) ..... :/ I'm so confused!
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7460990260/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7460990260_f8e52f9e6d.jpg[/url] 20120628_155245 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

IS IT POSSIBLE YOU HAVE PCOS? I DO, AND IT CAN GIVE YOU FLASE POSITIVES THROUGHOUT YOUR CYCLE...JUST A THOUGHT
AFM,I'm so so so confused now. My temp went back down to 36.5 again after a 2 day increase. But my CM is creamy, so not good for spermies. I thought for sure I had already ovulated. Last cycle on Clomid, despite night sweats, hot flashes etc, my temps were very constant. Now this month on Soy, they are very up and down...


----------



## ukgirl23

no I have 2 kids already, both were conceived naturally and without any issues on our first try... :/ my friend has Pcos and I know for sure I do not have it x


----------



## Scarlet369

Tesa said:


> Scarlet369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Can i join you please? Bit of background Ive been NTNP for about 3 months but because of OH's schedule we havent dtd when needed anyway. So this is the first month we had a chance of sperm meeting egg! Well I think - because until I started NTNP I had a perfect monthly 28 day cycle - never deviated even one day. Since I moved to NTNP it went 31, 33, 26 so I have no clue where I am this month. Also I think I must have Ovd early this month because when I did my OPK it was fading day on day so I think it was probably positive the day before I started testing...or maybe i didnt ov at all this month who knows!
> 
> Anyway Im gonna test based on a long 32 day cycle which would be... July 3rd. (If I can hold out that long!)
> 
> Baby dust to all! Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> The SAME thing happened to me, I was always around 26days and then Feb&March we NTNP and I had a 33 day cycle and 31dc and then April we started ttc and since then my cycles were 27,22, and then 30. So strangeClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think its prenatals? Would that make sense for you? Its the only different thing for me. I HATE not knowing where I am in my cycle especially having had it so stable before for so long! Because we were only NTNP I dont think I was stressed enough (at all) to have affected it emotionally?Click to expand...

I have indeed been taking prenatals, but I havent heard of that effecting cycles. So weird! I thought it was just the stress, I could understand the prenatals making a cycle longer, but not irregular. I guess we'll see how this one goes.


----------



## Scarlet369

ukgirl23 said:


> no I have 2 kids already, both were conceived naturally and without any issues on our first try... :/ my friend has Pcos and I know for sure I do not have it x

Do you drink coffee during the day? If I have too much caffeine before I opk (even hours) it comes up positive.


----------



## echo

Hello Stargazer and July testers! Sorry to see some familiar people around here....
So apparently I cannot stay away from ttc! So hubby and I are not taking a time-out, and will continue, as usual. I am expecting to ovulate around today or tomorrow, so I am going to say I will test July 13. 
Best of luck to us all!


----------



## ukgirl23

Scarlet369 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> no I have 2 kids already, both were conceived naturally and without any issues on our first try... :/ my friend has Pcos and I know for sure I do not have it x
> 
> Do you drink coffee during the day? If I have too much caffeine before I opk (even hours) it comes up positive.Click to expand...

wow thats interesting. I dont like coffee Well I drink cola now and then so perhaps thats why.. I am so worried right now because of people mentioning pcos and anovulation.. I think if I get a BFN this month I will have to go to charting to double check that I am actually ovulating and if not I'll have to go to the doctor :(


----------



## Scarlet369

There are other reasons you can get multiple positives, some women ovulate twice, some women have multiple LH surges before they do ovulate. Dont give up hope!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you Scarlett! <3 xx


----------



## Moorebetter

*echo* hopefully we all wont be in the same boat next month!!! gl girl!


----------



## Moorebetter

*ukgirl23* ive read it could last up to 36 hours. got sooo many + opk's this month, but I was also on Clomid gl!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you moorebetter, I just feel lost, I wish I had never started the OPKS I'm more confused than ever!! I am thinking its just left over LH from CD16 I will test again tomorrow and see what happens xx


----------



## Moorebetter

just DTD, people for years and years have never used them and get pregnant never even knowing what they are, dont stress!!!


----------



## echo

I am probably not going to use opk's again. I get multiple positives, and some of them are the 'fall' of LH. And I've pretty much determined that I can tell when I am about to ovulate. Its just the funky long cycles that screw me up. 
On the plus side, just looked up my horoscope for this year, and my husbands, and they both say that a pregnancy is likely this year. I know, its just a horoscope, but I like that forecast! :)


----------



## echo

Moorebetter, I noticed you are using acupuncture. 

My husbands friend went to a acupuncture specialist for fertility after many years of trying (I think 10) without luck. He put a needle through her big toe (yes, through it, nail and all) to join to acupressure points that were causing the infertility. She got pregnant the next month. Personally, I'm not sure I can handle that. Regular acupuncture, sure, love it. Needle through the toe, though...


----------



## Moorebetter

I love it!! I would love to get a + from it, but if not it still relaxes me, so its worth it to me!!! 

Im going today, this will be my 3rd time. Im in love with it lol. Shes not a fert spec. but she had had numerous women who have had luck with it :) 
gl this month to you!!! she better not stick one through my toe or we will fight hahaha


----------



## Moorebetter

*echo* where on the east coast are you located?


----------



## stargazer01

*KlareMumof3* - have you tested again? I'm hoping to add you as our first bfp! I hope those lines stay nice and dark.


----------



## stargazer01

*SunflowerMama
Mummy_2_One
veronica s
echo*

Good Luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi yes i tested and gota bfn...totaly confussed but not due af till the 5th so im still in hope x


----------



## doggylover

Klare don't be disheartened- if you aren't due until 5th there is still loads of time! :hugs: fingers crossed for you in a few more days


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Just came on to see if any July testers had caved in and got a June BFP lol! Good luck everyone, I really want to test but AF not due until tuesday!x


----------



## Princess811

Hi everyone! I'm new here. Getting married in August but we've decided to try before the wedding anyway. There's a small chance I could get a positive and will be testing July 6 if af doesn't show. I'm glad I found this site! 

P.S. does anyone think it's too early too test today? :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

veronica s said:


> Stargazer, will you put me down for July 26?

Your doggies are so cute.


----------



## echo

Moorebetter, I'm in Mass. For now. ;)


----------



## veronica s

srrhc said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer, will you put me down for July 26?
> 
> Your doggies are so cute.Click to expand...

Awww thanks Hun. Yours is a doll too. Is that a German shepherd?


----------



## veronica s

Princess811 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here. Getting married in August but we've decided to try before the wedding anyway. There's a small chance I could get a positive and will be testing July 6 if af doesn't show. I'm glad I found this site!
> 
> P.S. does anyone think it's too early too test today? :happydance:

How many dpo are you? Most of us poas early. Just do it but don't get disappointed if it's a bfn......for now.


----------



## Forrest

stargazer01 said:


> xxxkeashxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this but I wanna be involved! Lol. O day today so how many dpo would I have to b b4 testing
> 
> 
> TTC #1 :)
> 
> :wave: welcome to June testing!!!
> Some ladies get positive on 9-10 dpo, but it's best to wait until at least 12 dpo.
> (I usually can't wait and end up testing a few times before 12 dpo. :haha:)
> 
> Let me know what date you would like to test and I'll add you to the first page. :)Click to expand...




MrsGruffalo said:


> Could you put me down for testing on the 8th please?
> 
> Thank you! :D

I wish you all the best... I'm also testing on the 8 th.. July.


----------



## Forrest

Princess811 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here. Getting married in August but we've decided to try before the wedding anyway. There's a small chance I could get a positive and will be testing July 6 if af doesn't show. I'm glad I found this site!
> 
> P.S. does anyone think it's too early too test today? :happydance:

Hi.. when did you O? Implantation occurs approximately 9 days after ovulation and without implantation it's not possible to get a positive pregnancy reading.
if you're due for testing on the 6th then it's definitely too early. 
I'm due for testing on the 8th and the embryo may arrive in my uterus tomorrow (29th) and implantation may occur on Monday ..all this is based my my fertility chart. This is IF I get a +. Good luck to you.


----------



## srrhc

veronica s said:


> srrhc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer, will you put me down for July 26?
> 
> Your doggies are so cute.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks Hun. Yours is a doll too. Is that a German shepherd?Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes she is but she does a tiny bit of lab I. Her. She is a handful but so funny!


----------



## doggylover

Princess811 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here. Getting married in August but we've decided to try before the wedding anyway. There's a small chance I could get a positive and will be testing July 6 if af doesn't show. I'm glad I found this site!
> 
> P.S. does anyone think it's too early too test today? :happydance:

Welcome!!!! I think it's a great idea starting before the wedding! i wish we'd done that now as we may have had our lo by now! :wacko:

I think it may still be too early to test, but if you aren't going to be too upset by a bfn, go for it anyway!


----------



## Summer_millie

I'm due my AF On the 8th July, I caved in yesterday and tested as I've been having lots of fluttery cramps and am probably the most impatient person in the world!!! :dohh: anyway no surprise is came back negative but I was prepared for that as its way top early to tell yet. I'd say just test if you want too but like others have said, try not to get too disappointed if its not a :bfp: yet!! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## klaremumof3

I did another cheapie test this morning the indentation of the second line cameup straight away but no colour in it? soim gonna put it down as a bfn....plop :( im 6days away from af so still early plus sill getting positive opks?? hope to hear a bfp from ur ladies xx


----------



## Princess811

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'm 9 dpo. I think I'll wait until af doesn't show to test since this is my first month trying!

Good luck to everyone! :winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

Hi stargazer can you put me down for the 15th please. Would love as march baby as thats my birthday! Not holding too much hope as I have now been adding my name to these threads for a year. Seeing f/s on the 12th of July so hopefully that will be good! Xxx


----------



## SunflowerBub

*UKGirl23*, checked out your positive OPKs. Not sure what's going on there. As the other ladies have said, could be pcos, or could be nothing at all! Sometimes these things just happen. BUT, looking through your Flickr photos, what's with the HPT on June 8?? It looks like a faint pos to me, or is that an evap? Hm... is it at all possible that you are pregnant and that is why you are getting the positive OPKs constantly? Just a thought...... don't forget that you can still bleed like af if pregnant. Happens more often than we all think. 

*Welcome* to all of the newcomers!!! May your stay here be short and sweet.... with a big fat prize at the end!! :D

Well, we are finally over our boring part of the cycle and are about the ovulate!!! YAY!!! So, my question to you lovely ladies is this: do you think we should inseminate on CD12 and CD14 with possible O on CD14/15? What do you think??


----------



## lorojovanos

SunflowerBub said:


> *UKGirl23*, checked out your positive OPKs. Not sure what's going on there. As the other ladies have said, could be pcos, or could be nothing at all! Sometimes these things just happen. BUT, looking through your Flickr photos, what's with the HPT on June 8?? It looks like a faint pos to me, or is that an evap? Hm... is it at all possible that you are pregnant and that is why you are getting the positive OPKs constantly? Just a thought...... don't forget that you can still bleed like af if pregnant. Happens more often than we all think.
> 
> *Welcome* to all of the newcomers!!! May your stay here be short and sweet.... with a big fat prize at the end!! :D
> 
> Well, we are finally over our boring part of the cycle and are about the ovulate!!! YAY!!! So, my question to you lovely ladies is this: do you think we should inseminate on CD12 and CD14 with possible O on CD14/15? What do you think??

I would say CD 12, for sure:)


----------



## doggylover

Sunflowerbub I think that sounds like a perfect idea. They say that 1/2 days before o is the best time to get those little guys swimming, so I think your dates sound great. Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> *UKGirl23*, checked out your positive OPKs. Not sure what's going on there. As the other ladies have said, could be pcos, or could be nothing at all! Sometimes these things just happen. BUT, looking through your Flickr photos, what's with the HPT on June 8?? It looks like a faint pos to me, or is that an evap? Hm... is it at all possible that you are pregnant and that is why you are getting the positive OPKs constantly? Just a thought...... don't forget that you can still bleed like af if pregnant. Happens more often than we all think.
> 
> *Welcome* to all of the newcomers!!! May your stay here be short and sweet.... with a big fat prize at the end!! :D
> 
> Well, we are finally over our boring part of the cycle and are about the ovulate!!! YAY!!! So, my question to you lovely ladies is this: do you think we should inseminate on CD12 and CD14 with possible O on CD14/15? What do you think??
> 
> I would say CD 12, for sure:)Click to expand...

I'm not sure how this works, but can you do CD 12 and CD 14?


----------



## ukgirl23

SunflowerBub said:


> *UKGirl23*, checked out your positive OPKs. Not sure what's going on there. As the other ladies have said, could be pcos, or could be nothing at all! Sometimes these things just happen. BUT, looking through your Flickr photos, what's with the HPT on June 8?? It looks like a faint pos to me, or is that an evap? Hm... is it at all possible that you are pregnant and that is why you are getting the positive OPKs constantly? Just a thought...... don't forget that you can still bleed like af if pregnant. Happens more often than we all think.
> 
> *Welcome* to all of the newcomers!!! May your stay here be short and sweet.... with a big fat prize at the end!! :D
> 
> Well, we are finally over our boring part of the cycle and are about the ovulate!!! YAY!!! So, my question to you lovely ladies is this: do you think we should inseminate on CD12 and CD14 with possible O on CD14/15? What do you think??

hiya hun, it is not pcos xx my best friend has pcos and it's nothing like that. I done OPKs today and all were negative again so was probably LH still in my system from CD16, I'm CD20 today and LH can remain in the system for 3 days.. The HPT was taken last month and I did get a faint positive but it turned into a negative so I put it down to being a chemical xx


----------



## srrhc

Cd 12 sounds good! Good luck!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, so throughout this cycle, I've had several close to +'s which is normal with PCOS. But this am's, is super +...right? But I'm a bit confused with that along with my chart. They don't seem to match up...Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5592.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ukgirl23

sunflowerbub.. I thought a bit more about your post and I researched Pcos and I asked my firend who has it and it seems to be generic, none of the women in my family on either side have ever had fertility issues, my mother had 2 boys when I was 15 and my dads side are quite big on kids too, also with my positive test I'm sure I'm not still pregnant with that one because my period was super heavy, if any egg had implanted into the endometrium it would have definitely been flushed out. I have stopped saying we are trying for our baby because trying implicated that we're not getting one lol so I am now saying we are conceiving our third baby this month! :D we'll see what happens, I'm 7 days off testing xx


----------



## Moorebetter

*lorojovanos* LAST ONE LOOKS LIKE A WINNER!!


----------



## Scarlet369

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, so throughout this cycle, I've had several close to +'s which is normal with PCOS. But this am's, is super +...right? But I'm a bit confused with that along with my chart. They don't seem to match up...Thoughts?

Youre not supposed to OPK in the AM....But yea that is very dark


----------



## Moorebetter

Scarlet369 I wouldnt start testin for the month in the morning example: start testing friday afternoon, then test friday night, then test friday morning. 

after a couple tests its best do do throughout the day, so you can make sure you havent missed the surge!

gl!!!


----------



## doggylover

Lorojavanos: the last one is super + you should definitely take that as o (or beginning of o) and start bd-ing like crazy! GL and fingers xed!


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks everyone, just FYI, none of them have been my FMU or SMU, it's at least the 3rd (if it says am test) That's why I take a few a day...
Anyone have thoughts though on why it doesnt coincide with my chart?


----------



## Scarlet369

Does it usually coincide with your chart? My temps never do anything til after +opks, but everyone is different....


----------



## Moorebetter

I dont temp, I find it too stressful, so I dont know how it would do.. Intresting!!!


----------



## doggylover

My opk today had a semi dark line :D that usually means that I will o in the next week- in currently on cd14 so hope that's true and my cycle isn't too long this time! 

Hurry up little eggy!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Well it's only my 3rd cycle. First one was oral and all over the place, last one was on Clomid, steady, temps, a minor drop before ovulation and this cycle. But a lot of people say soy messes w your temps. I just assumed the first drop was ovulation but there has been another one since so...We will just see what the next couple days do. BTW, I took another opk, and it was just as dark as this am...


----------



## Storked

I slept over 12 hours *faint*


----------



## Moorebetter

clomid days 5-9: 13.43

anyone know anything about this?? last months was 9.32 im in the US

thanks!!:wacko:


----------



## Linzs304

lorojovanos said:


> Thanks everyone, just FYI, none of them have been my FMU or SMU, it's at least the 3rd (if it says am test) That's why I take a few a day...
> Anyone have thoughts though on why it doesnt coincide with my chart?

Some people don't get an O dip. You'll know you O'd once your temp jumps! Mine usually goes up 2 days after my pos OPK. Have fun BDing!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

hi ladies can i join this is only our 1st cycle ttc #2. i will be testing from 15th july although didnt get positive with our son till i was 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Forrest

mammy2oaklen said:


> hi ladies can i join this is only our 1st cycle ttc #2. i will be testing from 15th july although didnt get positive with our son till i was 6 weeks pregnant.

Welcome... I'll be testing on July 8th or so. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## elliot

I've really struggling with these unclear cycles PP. I'm only on cycle 3 (cycle 1 of TTC) and I'm just not sure when I OV and I'm just dying to test but know I'll be disappointed and know it's probably WAY too early anyway!

Phew... rant over...


----------



## Moorebetter

*elliot * welcome! we dont mind rants one bit!!! when ar eyou thinking of testing?


----------



## Moorebetter

*mammy2oaklen* welcome gl on #2


----------



## Moorebetter

*Forrest* how are you holding up??


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Nearly our month, ladies... 3DPO here... Got my crosshairs this morning


----------



## Moorebetter

*MrsGruffalo* yayayay gl!!


----------



## elliot

Moorebetter said:


> *elliot * welcome! we dont mind rants one bit!!! when ar eyou thinking of testing?

I'm on the front page as testing July 10th. I'm a testing chicken though, so I may hold off longer than that if I really feel AF is on her way.


----------



## inGodstime

If AF ever decides to come I'll be testing in July, but most likely not. I'll hang out here & cheer on all of the BFP's coming though! Soo excited for everyone!


----------



## Kinoley

Hi, Im a Newbie and I'd like to join in! This thread feels like a game of bingo. I'm testing 8th July, hoping for a BFP for my b-Day.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Can I join in?? First month of ntnp for # 2. AF is due July 3, I'm thinking if she doesn't show I'll test July 4. :) Although I leave for vacation on the 4th so if I don't get a chance to test that morning it would have to wait until the 8th...and I'd be almost a week late by then.


----------



## FoxMommy

Can I join too? Like mrs. J I'm due on the third...im planning to wait until the seventh though as I have that pregnant feeling and would rather af tell me im wrong than poas.


----------



## Scarlet369

Bought some Geritol today. Doesn't taste AS bad as expected! Hoping that old wives tale is true true true for me this cycle


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi ladies, 
I'd like to join in on the thread too. I had an unmedicated IUI on 6/21/12, I think I may try testing on 7/1 just to see what happens. The doctor said to call her after 7/5 if I still do not have my period. 
Best of luck to all the hopefuls!


----------



## SunflowerBub

srrhc said:


> Cd 12 sounds good! Good luck!

*Lorojovanos, Srrhc, and Doggylover*, thank you for your input!! I will DEFINTELY do an insem on CD12, especially since I'm getting fertile cm now, as well as some cramping already. Also, I might do one on CD14, but I know a lot of women do the two AIs in a row, like 12/13 and O on one of those days. Hm... I guess I could do CD12 and see what the opk tells me the following days. Last month I had a pos opk on cd12 and cd13 (with a nearly positive on on cd11). The temps were a bit screwed up that month, but I think I may have o'd on CD14, but not sure (only because that is the day that my cm dried up). Anyway, just trying to map out our timing for the following days since we are an uber exciting time of the month right now!!! Love the ovulation days! Then comes the 2ww.... ah... what a drag! ;)

Have a lovely day ladies, and I will come back on tonight after I take my gorgeous partner and kids out to lunch! :D


----------



## Praying4bump

Today I am 6/7 dpo. Trying not to symptom spot this month. Good luck ladies!


----------



## echo

Still no o yet....to be continued....


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies, I'm about 5dpo (give or take) and getting a bit of pinching sensations down there I hope this is it... I am beginning to feel impatient now!!


----------



## Melvie

Can u put me down for July 7...
Baby dust to all


----------



## RebeccaLO

Started taking soy last night. No side effects so far :)
Hopefully this cycle will be the cycle!


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck rebeccaLO x


----------



## danielle1984

I've been trying to ignore any symptoms...but it's so hard. I'm now experiencing cramps and brown discharge mix with CM since yesterday. AF is only due on Tuesday.


----------



## ukgirl23

Im the same danielle im trying not to symptom spot and failing too!! I had a lot of pinching this morning and now im getting loads of creamy cm... ive had to go to the bathroom to check because it feels like af has come but its just white cm.... im 5dpo and hoping this is imllantation for me... yay!! Good luck to you hun xxxx


----------



## Forrest

danielle1984 said:


> I've been trying to ignore any symptoms...but it's so hard. I'm now experiencing cramps and brown discharge mix with CM since yesterday. AF is only due on Tuesday.

Danielle... Some women get those symptoms when implantation occurs so maybe that's what's going on with you. 
It happens approx 9 days after ovulation so do the math and let's hope that's what it is. 
You're in my prayer. All the best to you.:thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

well I started bleeding now...but it's not heavy, but definitely more than spotting. I saw some who had some bleeding while being pregnant, so I'm hoping not to be out. I've never been early too. Oh well, time will tell


----------



## Forrest

Oh ladies....I'm more worried abut a negative pt than excited for a positive. I'm going nuts here! Hopefully my implantation is Monday so I'm praying and hoping.
what to do to occupy time? This tww is twtoo much. Lol


----------



## Forrest

danielle1984 said:


> well I started bleeding now...but it's not heavy, but definitely more than spotting. I saw some who had some bleeding while being pregnant, so I'm hoping not to be out. I've never been early too. Oh well, time will tell

Well no matter what the outcome this time don't give up. All will be well. Now if only I could take my own advice I wouldn't feel so worried. Lol:nope:

I see it's your wedding day today... if so congratulations and GOD BLESS.


----------



## Forrest

I am 7 dpo. Feeling like time isn't moving ...


----------



## danielle1984

Thanks Forrest


----------



## danielle1984

Forrest said:


> I am 7 dpo. Feeling like time isn't moving ...

I know! I think the 2WW is worst than waiting to O.


----------



## Forrest

danielle1984 said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> I am 7 dpo. Feeling like time isn't moving ...
> 
> I know! I think the 2WW is worst than waiting to O.Click to expand...

It's terrible! I need to 'occupy ' but I don't know what to do. It's so hot today that there's a warning to stay inside so I'm going mad. I wish I had a dog. Lol:wacko:


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies mind if I join in? AF is due on 7th or 8th. Another full week of waiting. Seems like a long time to go but just trying to busy myself with stuff :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Forrest said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> I am 7 dpo. Feeling like time isn't moving ...
> 
> I know! I think the 2WW is worst than waiting to O.Click to expand...
> 
> It's terrible! I need to 'occupy ' but I don't know what to do. It's so hot today that there's a warning to stay inside so I'm going mad. I wish I had a dog. Lol:wacko:Click to expand...

Read 50 shades of Grey!!! ;) that passes the time nicely!  xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Flowermal said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join in? AF is due on 7th or 8th. Another full week of waiting. Seems like a long time to go but just trying to busy myself with stuff :(

hey sure you can join in here I) Im due around the same time as you :) Good Luck xx


----------



## srrhc

ukgirl23 said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> I am 7 dpo. Feeling like time isn't moving ...
> 
> I know! I think the 2WW is worst than waiting to O.Click to expand...
> 
> It's terrible! I need to 'occupy ' but I don't know what to do. It's so hot today that there's a warning to stay inside so I'm going mad. I wish I had a dog. Lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Read 50 shades of Grey!!! ;) that passes the time nicely!  xxxClick to expand...

Awesome book. Is it bad that I read the first one in two days?!


----------



## ukgirl23

srrhc said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> I am 7 dpo. Feeling like time isn't moving ...
> 
> I know! I think the 2WW is worst than waiting to O.Click to expand...
> 
> It's terrible! I need to 'occupy ' but I don't know what to do. It's so hot today that there's a warning to stay inside so I'm going mad. I wish I had a dog. Lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Read 50 shades of Grey!!! ;) that passes the time nicely!  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome book. Is it bad that I read the first one in two days?!Click to expand...


thats not bad!! I have finished the trilogy!!  Love the books.. can not wait for the movie!


----------



## lady luck12

May I join you all. Planning on testing on July 6th, if AF hasn't made her apperance by then. Those books are addicitve, on book #3 myself, looking forward to the film now.


----------



## ukgirl23

hey ladyluck! sure you can.. Good luck xx I'm having withdrawal symptoms now I've finished all the books :( haha xx


----------



## kel21

Hello ladies. I'm over from the June (and may and april and march...on and on) thread. Af is due today, but nothing yet. Would you mind putting me down for the 3rd. If no af by then and temps are still up and no bfp will call dr for bloodwork. Fxd for us all! Hope this month is as lucky (or luckier) than last month!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok, so there's no way I'm going to be able to hold out until the 21st for testing... AF is due around the 8th, and I like to test on a Sunday while DH is home, so please can you move me to the 8th...? :flower:

And I'm not sure who said it earlier about being more afraid of a BFN than excited about testing, but that's me this month too. I don't know if I can handle another month not being pg :nope:


----------



## adroplet

ok. I tested today, right now at 5 pm just to make sure it was a - and that the trigger (10 mil) was out of my system.

I am 9dpo and 10dptrigger..............so trigger should be out right????

So why did I get a not so faint line on my IC?

I am not confirming it is a + . I will be testing for sure again tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## Moorebetter

^^^^^ gl!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello! I would love to join if that's ok! I will be testing on the 14th ( day before my birthday )! :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Forrest

Oh gosh I'm still awake... I really hope I dont go completely nuts by the 8th lol. I guess I will start reading. That sounds good.


----------



## Forrest

ukgirl23 said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> I am 7 dpo. Feeling like time isn't moving ...
> 
> I know! I think the 2WW is worst than waiting to O.Click to expand...
> 
> It's terrible! I need to 'occupy ' but I don't know what to do. It's so hot today that there's a warning to stay inside so I'm going mad. I wish I had a dog. Lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Read 50 shades of Grey!!! ;) that passes the time nicely!  xxxClick to expand...

Thanks... that's a great idea.. I didn't even think about that lol.:hugs:


----------



## echo

I'm awake too.
I am midnight snacking on mini cinnamon raisin bagels and while I know I'll probably regret it tomorrow....I just don't care right now. ;)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Can you add me for July 2nd? Hoping for a BFN but I'm a week and a day late... yeah. We were not counting on this at all. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Forrest

Fifty shades of grey.... 

And the reading begins! ,......I hope this works.lol


----------



## Forrest

echo said:


> I'm awake too.
> I am midnight snacking on mini cinnamon raisin bagels and while I know I'll probably regret it tomorrow....I just don't care right now. ;)

Oh ur making me hungry too. I'm feeling for something but I dont know what :shrug:
I'm going to try to fall asleep. I'll pray for all of us...


----------



## SunflowerBub

CONGRATULATIONS, *KEL*!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!!!! :happydance:

Well, donor hasn't contacted us re insem tonight... :( He is traveling from interstate on a holiday and arrives late apparently. I'm getting anxious now...


----------



## ukgirl23

Forrest said:


> Fifty shades of grey....
> 
> And the reading begins! ,......I hope this works.lol

Hehe xx


----------



## lady luck12

Forrest said:


> Fifty shades of grey....
> 
> And the reading begins! ,......I hope this works.lol

enjoy, almost finished book #3, have to find something else soon, any suggestions guys ? xxx


----------



## elliot

Kel21! I see you have a pregnancy ticker now!!! Congrats!!! Does that make you our first July BFP?


----------



## Moorebetter

*congrats kel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi girls :wave:

Guess I'm moving here from the June thread, although I still haven't gotten af which I thought should have arrived on the 25th June! I think i've figured that I might of ov'd late and have given myself a guessed af date of 3rd July. So I think I'll probably test again tomorrow. Last 2 frers on CD26 & CD29 were both bfn. So we'll see what tomorrow brings.

Good luck to everyone testing soon :dust:


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if I join in? AF is due on 7th or 8th. Another full week of waiting. Seems like a long time to go but just trying to busy myself with stuff :(
> 
> hey sure you can join in here I) Im due around the same time as you :) Good Luck xxClick to expand...

Thanks ukgirl23! Nice to know that you and I have the same timing. Hope u get ur BFP! Keep us posted.. Good luck :hugs


----------



## ukgirl23

Thanks flowermal! I feel sick today and hungry at the same time its weird i hope u get your bfp too hun xx good luck xxx


----------



## EJPerkins

Moorebetter said:


> clomid days 5-9: 13.43
> 
> anyone know anything about this?? last months was 9.32 im in the US
> 
> thanks!!:wacko:

Hi there, i too use clomid days 3-7 150mg, and get my progesterone tested on day 22, the doc told me that anything over 10 means you ovulated,
clomid is a weird drug, im on my 12th and final cycle of it and out of those 12 cycles i only ovulated 5 times, resulted in 3 preg and all ended in m/c.. so this is our final cycle with it and gonna head to a specialist in aug if this one doesnt work.. my ob did all the diff blood test to see why i cant carry them past 8 wks and nothin came back abnormal so i think either IUI or IVF for us, fx that it just happens

gl to you
:dust: :dust:


----------



## echo

Congrats Kel!


----------



## xxxTashaxxx

Hi i'm new to this site. Been ttc for 6 year, i have pcos so periods are all over. got ewcm last mon, tues and wed so bd. tested yesterday on cheapo from ebay and got very faint line, tested again today and got another faint line. got oh to check incase i've finally lost the plot but he could see it too. scared to get a proper test incase its evap lines, but in all the years i've had cheapo tests i've never ever got a hint of a 2nd line. so i'm keeping my fingers crossed. might test on a clear blue in a couple of days. good luck everyone x


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies may i join you all?

I am about 8dpo today AF is due anywhere between 3-7 days but i dont plan on testing until the 20th of july unless i have a good reason to test because sometimes af likes to come a week late....but i am really not feeling pregnant at all which doesnt give me much hope. i have a 2.5 year old boy and when i got pregnant with him i didnt have a clue about anything when i started MS and i think missed AF is what made me test for him and i was about 5 weeks....up until the MS i dont know if i had any "symptoms"

good luck to everyone:dust:


----------



## kel21

Thank you ladies! I ended up getting a very very faint bfp last night! Temp dropped today though, so not sure if it's gonna stick but fxd! Will probably test again tonight!


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck kel xxx


----------



## SophieSchneid

I'm due AF on Tuesday so I guess I'll be testing then! I had some uterus cramping on Wed/Thurs and lots of nausea and dizziness... but since then, nothing apart from a 'stitch' type pain in my left side... so who knows.


----------



## Daisys39

Hi ladies 

I hope you do not mind me joing the July testers gang! CD 25 / 12dpo TODAY and BFN (I know its early but i couldnt help myself - poas ADDICT) but i will be testing tomorrow and the day after lol 
Come on ladies lets get our july BFP's!!! <3 :)


----------



## danielle1984

Well I'm out. AF decided to show up 3 days sooner.


----------



## sg0720

:hugs: aww im sorry


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats kel, h&h 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## FoxMommy

I feel horrifically nauseous and headachey. I'm either pregnant or sick, fx for the former! Only a few more days until I'm going to test, technically I could do it now with an early response but am waiting for af to actually be late.


----------



## sg0720

fx for u


----------



## ukgirl23

Ive just got home from taking my kids to our local soft play center... we had to leave early because the smell of the cafe was turning my stomach and when i got out of the car I had one masssssssive cramp a bit like trapped wind and now i feel fine again...yesterday I had a lot of pinching and lower back ache... i have a bit of pressure on my left back too.... Its too early for me to test yet friday is our anniversary so if no af i will test then hope for a bfp and give him the test result when he takes me out for dinner that night.... hopefully the smell of nandos wont make me feel sick!!!


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> Ive just got home from taking my kids to our local soft play center... we had to leave early because the smell of the cafe was turning my stomach and when i got out of the car I had one masssssssive cramp a bit like trapped wind and now i feel fine again...yesterday I had a lot of pinching and lower back ache... i have a bit of pressure on my left back too.... Its too early for me to test yet friday is our anniversary so if no af i will test then hope for a bfp and give him the test result when he takes me out for dinner that night.... hopefully the smell of nandos wont make me feel sick!!!

Oooh! I'm so excited for u! Will pray for ur BFP! :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you hun im trying to not overthink every pinch and pull sensation but its so hard!

Danielle im so sorry to hear af came hun! I know its hard hun but dont give up xxx sending you big hugs! Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Ive just got home from taking my kids to our local soft play center... we had to leave early because the smell of the cafe was turning my stomach and when i got out of the car I had one masssssssive cramp a bit like trapped wind and now i feel fine again...yesterday I had a lot of pinching and lower back ache... i have a bit of pressure on my left back too.... Its too early for me to test yet friday is our anniversary so if no af i will test then hope for a bfp and give him the test result when he takes me out for dinner that night.... hopefully the smell of nandos wont make me feel sick!!!


----------



## doggylover

So (this is tmi) just went to the bathroom and on the tp I had light pink cm/bleed. No idea what it is as I am on cd16 and ovulation is not occuring (according to bbt, opk and saliva) and it's obviously not af (my cycles are usually 35+ days)

Any ideas what might be happening?? We bd last night and it did hurt slightly, could it be related to that? But there was nothing last night when i went to the bathroom or earlier today. I am freaking out slightly...unexplained spotting scares me a LOT after my mc. I know obviously it's nothing like that, but any ideas would be much appreciated.

:huh::huh::sad1:8-[


----------



## stargazer01

Sorry I've been away for a few days ladies, we've had some pretty strong storms here and I lost the use of my computer for a little while.

Welcome to our new testers!!!
*Princess811
Summer_Millie
rooster100
Mammy2Oaklen
Kinoley
Mrs.AJ
FoxMommy
Melvie
Flowermal
lady luck12
Kel21
Mrs.Luvbug
Sleepinbeauty
baby_maybe
xxxTashaxxx
sg0720
SophieSchneid
Daisys39*

Good Luck!!! Hopefully we see more bfp's this month than we had in June!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

YAY!!! Our first bfp!!! :wohoo:

* kel21 *


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> Thank you hun im trying to not overthink every pinch and pull sensation but its so hard!
> 
> Danielle im so sorry to hear af came hun! I know its hard hun but dont give up xxx sending you big hugs! Xxx

I know what u mean.. The side of my left breast has been hurting since yesterday and feeling slight twinges on the right of my lower ab.. Also have the urge to pee often.. Then again don't know if these symptoms mean anything or are just leading up to my AF.. Only time will tell I guess.. Sighs.. :shrug:


----------



## Linzs304

stargazer01 said:


> Sorry I've been away for a few days ladies, we've had some pretty strong storms here and I lost the use of my computer for a little while.
> 
> Welcome to our new testers!!!
> *Princess811
> Summer_Millie
> rooster100
> Mammy2Oaklen
> Kinoley
> Mrs.AJ
> FoxMommy
> Melvie
> Flowermal
> lady luck12
> Kel21
> Mrs.Luvbug
> Sleepinbeauty
> baby_maybe
> xxxTashaxxx
> sg0720
> SophieSchneid
> Daisys39*
> 
> Good Luck!!! Hopefully we see more bfp's this month than we had in June!
> 
> :dust:


You wouldn't live in Ohio, would you? We had a really bad storm Friday night so I was just curious :)


----------



## stargazer01

Linzs304 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a few days ladies, we've had some pretty strong storms here and I lost the use of my computer for a little while.
> 
> Welcome to our new testers!!!
> *Princess811
> Summer_Millie
> rooster100
> Mammy2Oaklen
> Kinoley
> Mrs.AJ
> FoxMommy
> Melvie
> Flowermal
> lady luck12
> Kel21
> Mrs.Luvbug
> Sleepinbeauty
> baby_maybe
> xxxTashaxxx
> sg0720
> SophieSchneid
> Daisys39*
> 
> Good Luck!!! Hopefully we see more bfp's this month than we had in June!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> You wouldn't live in Ohio, would you? We had a really bad storm Friday night so I was just curious :)Click to expand...

I'm in Pennsylvania. Friday night we had a storm with hail, strong wind and rain. I was at a baseball game with my dd, it was supposed to be a girl scout sleepover on the playing field after, but it was canceled at the last inning. She was VERY disappointed!


----------



## jess0507

Hi! My name is Jessica. I'm 8 dpo, testing on July 4th. We are TTC our 3rd after multiple M/C. I'm very hopeful this time :):) GL to all of you :):)


----------



## sg0720

doggylover said:


> So (this is tmi) just went to the bathroom and on the tp I had light pink cm/bleed. No idea what it is as I am on cd16 and ovulation is not occuring (according to bbt, opk and saliva) and it's obviously not af (my cycles are usually 35+ days)
> 
> Any ideas what might be happening?? We bd last night and it did hurt slightly, could it be related to that? But there was nothing last night when i went to the bathroom or earlier today. I am freaking out slightly...unexplained spotting scares me a LOT after my mc. I know obviously it's nothing like that, but any ideas would be much appreciated.
> 
> :huh::huh::sad1:8-[

this could have something to do with ovulation...not 100% tho i hope someone can give you some answers good luck


----------



## Redhead7211

Sorry to hear about AF Danielle! :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Flowermal said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you hun im trying to not overthink every pinch and pull sensation but its so hard!
> 
> Danielle im so sorry to hear af came hun! I know its hard hun but dont give up xxx sending you big hugs! Xxx
> 
> I know what u mean.. The side of my left breast has been hurting since yesterday and feeling slight twinges on the right of my lower ab.. Also have the urge to pee often.. Then again don't know if these symptoms mean anything or are just leading up to my AF.. Only time will tell I guess.. Sighs.. :shrug:Click to expand...



that sounds very promising!!! I have my fingers crossed for you!! xx


----------



## Wellington

Hello!

I've a 2yr old and a 3 yr old.
We've been ntnp for 9 months, but this month was the first where we were in a position to TTC properly again.

Tested positive with #1 at 11dpo and #2 at 13 dpo.
It's my first month of charting again, and all our hard work *looks* favourable on paper at least.

I definitely feel pregnant- but we'll see. I'm 11dpo tomorrow.

Testing tomorrow!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## doggylover

sg0720 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> So (this is tmi) just went to the bathroom and on the tp I had light pink cm/bleed. No idea what it is as I am on cd16 and ovulation is not occuring (according to bbt, opk and saliva) and it's obviously not af (my cycles are usually 35+ days)
> 
> Any ideas what might be happening?? We bd last night and it did hurt slightly, could it be related to that? But there was nothing last night when i went to the bathroom or earlier today. I am freaking out slightly...unexplained spotting scares me a LOT after my mc. I know obviously it's nothing like that, but any ideas would be much appreciated.
> 
> :huh::huh::sad1:8-[
> 
> this could have something to do with ovulation...not 100% tho i hope someone can give you some answers good luckClick to expand...

Thanks. I genuinely have no idea what is going on. All the blood is dark brown which indicates it's old and not a new bleed, but I am really worried. :nope:


----------



## yellow11

Good luck to all the July ladies. I hope some of the June luck spreads over. 
Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## sequeena

I am tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to waste my last FRER :(


----------



## sg0720

doggylover said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> So (this is tmi) just went to the bathroom and on the tp I had light pink cm/bleed. No idea what it is as I am on cd16 and ovulation is not occuring (according to bbt, opk and saliva) and it's obviously not af (my cycles are usually 35+ days)
> 
> Any ideas what might be happening?? We bd last night and it did hurt slightly, could it be related to that? But there was nothing last night when i went to the bathroom or earlier today. I am freaking out slightly...unexplained spotting scares me a LOT after my mc. I know obviously it's nothing like that, but any ideas would be much appreciated.
> 
> :huh::huh::sad1:8-[
> 
> this could have something to do with ovulation...not 100% tho i hope someone can give you some answers good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I genuinely have no idea what is going on. All the blood is dark brown which indicates it's old and not a new bleed, but I am really worried. :nope:Click to expand...


i would maybe call you doctor and speak to a nurse and just ask them what they think could be going on to put your mind at ease


----------



## sg0720

sequeena said:


> I am tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to waste my last FRER :(

how many dpo are you


----------



## yellow11

sequeena said:


> I am tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to waste my last FRER :(

Good luck sequeena, :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sequeena

sg0720 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to waste my last FRER :(
> 
> how many dpo are youClick to expand...

I will be 11dpo tomorrow


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck sequeena I hope you get a lovely dark BFP!! FXed xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

yellow11 how is the pregnancy going? are you craving anything special yet? much sickness? xxx


----------



## sg0720

i agree with the other girls good luck


----------



## sequeena

Thanks ladies, I'm excited as I'm definitely in with a good chance this month, but I'm worried too as this is our only 3rd month TTC #2 and it took 2 years with Thomas :wacko:


----------



## sg0720

yellow11 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to waste my last FRER :(
> 
> Good luck sequeena, :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

omg i didnt even see your ticker Congratulations:thumbup:

how were things leading up to you finding out you were pregnant did you have a ton of symptoms? i only ask cuz i see so many women who have tons of symptoms thru the 2ww and i have NOne...i just feel as if its a normal cycle lik all the other ones


----------



## ukgirl23

sg0720 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to waste my last FRER :(
> 
> Good luck sequeena, :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg i didnt even see your ticker Congratulations:thumbup:
> 
> how were things leading up to you finding out you were pregnant did you have a ton of symptoms? i only ask cuz i see so many women who have tons of symptoms thru the 2ww and i have NOne...i just feel as if its a normal cycle lik all the other onesClick to expand...


sorry to hijack your thing but I found this today and thought it might help you when I read this.. 

https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms

lots of women on there said they had no symptoms so don't feel like you're out because you are most definitely not! :) x


----------



## sg0720

its is okay and thank you soo much =] definitely going to read through that


----------



## adroplet

Sequeena - If you test, I will test! we are the same dpo.

Kel - Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sg0720

good luck to all you ladies

lets see some BFPs


----------



## Sorsha

Is it too late to join in? :)

Just joined the forum, trying for a first, first month trying. 27 CD of what's usually a 35-38 day cycle. I think I'm 5 DPO but wasn't testing so that's really a guess based on physical signs. Planning to do the first test July 9 though it's sooo hard to wait! I have a couple of digital tests I want to save for the most likely time, but I'm getting tempted to pick up some cheapies so I can start POAS a few days early.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ukgirl23

Hey sorsha.. welcoming to babyandbump.. ofcourse you can join in! Good luck and i hope you get your bfp this month xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

same dates as me sorsha :)


----------



## Linzs304

adroplet said:


> Sequeena - If you test, I will test! we are the same dpo.
> 
> Kel - Congratulations!!!!!

I will be 11 dpo tomorrow too :) planning to test Friday if no AF


----------



## sg0720

welcome sorsha :dust:


----------



## LadiiGinger

So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

Congrats


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats hun!! Xxx


----------



## Flowermal

yellow11 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to waste my last FRER :(
> 
> Good luck sequeena, :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks yellow11 :):)


----------



## adroplet

Congrats LadiGinger!!!!!!:happydance:

Post pic please!!!!!!


----------



## mommyx1

just wanted to let you all know that i got my :bfp: this morning on a FRER!!! I am on :cloud9: right now.


----------



## adroplet

OMG!!!! These BFPs are just pouring in holy crap, keep em coming!!

Mommyx1 - Congratulations!:happydance: Can you post a pic please?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay, congrats on the BFPs! I think this is a lucky month :)


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaaayyy congrats mummyx1!!! xxxxx


----------



## elliot

Wellington said:


> I definitely feel pregnant- but we'll see. I'm 11dpo tomorrow.

I know what you mean. It's crazy how much I "feel pregnant" this month! And I know I probably thought that every month when I was TTC#1 and it didn't happen until month 7!

I'm still unsure what's actual symptoms and what's from weaning my DD1 and what's just getting used to my new "normal" cycle symptoms PP. But the biggest thing I'm noticing is that I'm emotional like I was when PG... easily weepy over silly things and very short tempered w/DH.

The wait is killing me! GL to all!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh my goodness! Congratulations LadiiGinger and mommyx1!!

Keep the BFPs coming ladies :happydance:


----------



## Lyanhalia

Gl ladies!! :dust:


----------



## elliot

Yay! Congrats to LadiGinger and Mummyx1!!! Hoping that's the start of many more BFPs to come!


----------



## mommyx1

LadiiGinger said:


> So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats I just got mine this morning as well!! we can be bump buddies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

COngratulations Ladiginger and Mommyx1!!! Soooo exciting!


----------



## Princess811

Yay!! So nice to see so many :bfp: and so early in the month!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Sorsha

Woohoo! Congrats on the BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

wow ladies congrats on the BFPs

any symptoms? i ask because i have no symptoms lol...and its not giving me much hope


----------



## mommyx1

sg0720 said:


> wow ladies congrats on the BFPs
> 
> any symptoms? i ask because i have no symptoms lol...and its not giving me much hope

I had ms early along with cramps in my legs everynight. I also had a few hot flashes and my tummy made lots of noise loke I was hungry.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies!

I would love to join, however, I doubt I'll be testing in July. Hope to have a little moral support during another (most likely) long cycle!

GL!


----------



## FoxMommy

I also tested early because of some extreme nausea and headahces and low and behold early BFP! So count me in for bump buddies Ladiginger and mommyx1.


----------



## adroplet

:happydance: Congratulations FoxMommy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Congratulations FoxMommy!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## laayyla

FOXMOMMY CONGRATS ON THE BFP!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:
Hopefully this will be my month too.... (cycle 4)
Please put me down for July 15th!
Babydust to everyone this month!!! :kiss:


----------



## Forrest

LadiiGinger said:


> So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awesome. Congratulation and all the best. :happydance:


----------



## Forrest

LadiiGinger said:


> So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you.. I saw your info and it's similar to mine. Did you miss your period at all or did you just test following symptoms?
I'm just curious because I started clomid on 6/10/12 -6/14/12 ON days 5-9 and its just so close to yours. I have a lot of headaches for the past two days bt nothing else... Anyways all the best to you.:flower:


----------



## Forrest

Hi everyone hope you're all doing good. I'm happy to see so many positive pt and So early too. Awesome.


----------



## Moorebetter

Congrats to all!!!!!!!


----------



## lady luck12

Forrest said:


> LadiiGinger said:
> 
> 
> So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy for you.. I saw your info and it's similar to mine. Did you miss your period at all or did you just test following symptoms?
> I'm just curious because I started clomid on 6/10/12 -6/14/12 ON days 5-9 and its just so close to yours. I have a lot of headaches for the past two days bt nothing else... Anyways all the best to you.:flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations to you Ladiiginger :happydance:
Wanted to ask the same as Forrest, as I started clomid on 8th for 2 - 6, so very intrested in your feedback. Been having symptoms but unsure if it's still the side effects of the clomid.
When are you going to test forrest ? AF due Wednesday with me.

:yipee:


----------



## lady luck12

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

To all those who have had :bfp:

Lots of Luck and baby :dust::dust::dust:

to the rest of us yet to test


----------



## LittleMrsM

i have Just been stalking this beautiful and uplifting thread! 
So many BFP's in here...Congratulations to you all! :) 
Here's hoping the positivity rubs off on us all this month. Good luck to those waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## Tesa

Wow - BFPs already - congratulations H&H 9 months to you!

As for me Im both out and in again. AF hit 30th June so I missed that one but with a roughly 30 day cycle can you change my test date to 30th July and Ill try in this thread again!

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Congratulations to Foxmommy and LadiiGinger!!! That's wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hoping to join the bfp'ers everything in my flat smells strong... I could smell the bread through the cupboard this morning andthen i smelt something amazingly yummy but couldnt find it so i had cheese and onion on toast with guacamole and ketchup... it was gorgeous!! Also at the school this morning i was fine then i got a sudden gut flipping sick feeling which went as soon as it came... im trying not to get my hopes up but Ive nicknamed it bean already I just hope my little bean is in there!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sounds promising ukgirl!! :dust:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you mummy to one.. have you had any symptoms yet? Xx


----------



## xxxTashaxxx

I've had faint lines one cheapo ebay tests since saturday. thought they may be evap lines to got hubby to pee on one to check and he got nothing :) (desperate i know) 

So I went and got a fr this morning and got a 2nd line. not as faint as the cheapo's. still daren't believe its true. but hoping after 6 long years of trying this is it


----------



## ukgirl23

Oh wow tasha!!! Congrats hun!!are you going to post up your pics for us to be nosey at?? Wish you a heappy healthy nine months!!! Xxx


----------



## adroplet

:happydance:Congratulations Tasha!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Wow Tasha!! Yes, please post a pic if you can!! :happydance:


----------



## Linzs304

vietmamsie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I would love to join, however, I doubt I'll be testing in July. Hope to have a little moral support during another (most likely) long cycle!
> 
> GL!

I didn't get to test in June due to long cycles, so I know how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And thanks ukgirl - I've been having symptoms and just 'feel' pregnant (although I'm starting to think that my body's confused about what it feels like to not be pregnant!).

Will be testing tomorrow morning, even though I'm convinced it's still too early...


----------



## Linzs304

You all make me want to test early!!! Planning on testing Friday at 15 dpo....hopefully I can make it


----------



## ukgirl23

mummy2one good luck for when you test, I'm too scared to tes early, I had a faint bfp last month which vanished 2 days later... friday is when AF is due, I'll be around 12dpo so hopefully my one digi in the bathroom will pick it up, it'll be our 3rd anniversary so i am praying hard for a bfp so i can gift the test to him that night when we go out to dinner :D


----------



## Forrest

lady luck12 said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadiiGinger said:
> 
> 
> So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy for you.. I saw your info and it's similar to mine. Did you miss your period at all or did you just test following symptoms?
> I'm just curious because I started clomid on 6/10/12 -6/14/12 ON days 5-9 and its just so close to yours. I have a lot of headaches for the past two days bt nothing else... Anyways all the best to you.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to you Ladiiginger :happydance:
> Wanted to ask the same as Forrest, as I started clomid on 8th for 2 - 6, so very intrested in your feedback. Been having symptoms but unsure if it's still the side effects of the clomid.
> When are you going to test forrest ? AF due Wednesday with me.
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...

I'm going to test on the 8th...I'm tempted to test earlier but I will wait. I'm worried of getting that negative....dull....one....single....blue line. lol:bfn:
good luck to you and keep us posted. I'm praying for us and hopefully we can be 'bumpbuddies'.


----------



## xxxTashaxxx

thanks you x

not sure how to post them. do i post it on this thread or elsewhere?


----------



## Forrest

this wait is terrible....


----------



## xxxTashaxxx

don't know if this will work as i'm not sure wot i'm doing. 

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/natycainn/IMAG0070.jpg


----------



## Forrest

ukgirl23 said:


> mummy2one good luck for when you test, I'm too scared to tes early, I had a faint bfp last month which vanished 2 days later... friday is when AF is due, I'll be around 12dpo so hopefully my one digi in the bathroom will pick it up, it'll be our 3rd anniversary so i am praying hard for a bfp so i can gift the test to him that night when we go out to dinner :D

Good luck to you... My AF is due on saturday so I will test maybe sunday. I'm worried about getting a negative so I'll wait..


----------



## Forrest

xxxTashaxxx said:


> don't know if this will work as i'm not sure wot i'm doing.
> 
> https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/natycainn/IMAG0070.jpg

wow...I think that's it!!! Have u had a missed AF?


----------



## xxxTashaxxx

i'm due af either tomorrow or wed x


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on the :bfp:'s ladies :)

AFM - Some of you might remember me from June, I joined this thread yesterday I think after af hadn't shown in June and I'd got 2 negatives on frers. I said I'd test again this morning and I got a :bfp: on a digi and a tesco own brand :)

Still very cautious as I had an ectopic at the start of the year, but really hoping this is my sticky rainbow peanut!


----------



## Forrest

Tasha........all the best to you... I'm waiting it out.. until I have a Missed AF because I'm more worried than excited.


----------



## Forrest

baby_maybe said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:'s ladies :)
> 
> AFM - Some of you might remember me from June, I joined this thread yesterday I think after af hadn't shown in June and I'd got 2 negatives on frers. I said I'd test again this morning and I got a :bfp: on a digi and a tesco own brand :)
> 
> Still very cautious as I had an ectopic at the start of the year, but really hoping this is my sticky rainbow peanut!

wow...well congrats to you and all the best. That's why I'm waiting it out. Testing too early may not show.


----------



## wristwatch24

Can you please add me to July 29? Thank you!


----------



## LadiiGinger

lady luck12 said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadiiGinger said:
> 
> 
> So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy for you.. I saw your info and it's similar to mine. Did you miss your period at all or did you just test following symptoms?
> I'm just curious because I started clomid on 6/10/12 -6/14/12 ON days 5-9 and its just so close to yours. I have a lot of headaches for the past two days bt nothing else... Anyways all the best to you.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to you Ladiiginger :happydance:
> Wanted to ask the same as Forrest, as I started clomid on 8th for 2 - 6, so very intrested in your feedback. Been having symptoms but unsure if it's still the side effects of the clomid.
> When are you going to test forrest ? AF due Wednesday with me.
> 
> :yipee:Click to expand...

Hey ladies, thanks for the congrats! :) I didn't have any weird side effects due to clomid. But then again, I took it at night so I didn't have to deal with any if there were going to be some. During my 2WW, I had sore nipples, VERY EMOTIONAL! (My OH was telling me about the new Google Nexus Tablet and I cried lol) and was very tired. My progesterone level wasn't that high on my 21CD bloodwork. (16.5 ng/ml) I'm going to test again on the 4th (my original day to test :laugh2: and the day AF was due) and make sure its still positive and then call my RE and see if I need something to keep my progesterone up. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Forrest

Do digital early pregnancy tests really work? Anyone?


----------



## xxxTashaxxx

thank you, x


----------



## Hannah90

Forrest said:


> Do digital early pregnancy tests really work? Anyone?

in my experience yes thats how i guessed how far along i am but got a dating scan tomorrow so will see if im right  watched it go from 1-2, 2-3 and then 3+ so all gd signs  also Tash change your status huni cos u r def pregnant thats how i looked early on  good luck ladies sending babydust your way xx:hugs:


----------



## Forrest

Thanks Hannah90
I guess it's best to wait till my missed af, which is the 7th so keep me in prayer.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Planned on testing with FMU today...but I didn't have the tests and I HAD to go. So I went. *facepalm* Testing this afternoon and tomorrow morning with FMU. Send BFN vibes in my direction everyone...please.


----------



## echo

Congrats to the BFP's!!
Finally got my crosshairs, so now I'm officially in the waiting game.


----------



## LadiiGinger

Someone asked me to post a pic of my :bfp: so here it is! The line is faint but I'm sure that's still positive, right?


----------



## sg0720

beautiful!!!! congrats again


----------



## ukgirl23

LadiiGinger said:


> Someone asked me to post a pic of my :bfp: so here it is! The line is faint but I'm sure that's still positive, right?
> 
> View attachment 432639


that is the most obvious bfp ever!! lovely test result! Congrats again xx :baby:


----------



## ukgirl23

Forrest said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> mummy2one good luck for when you test, I'm too scared to tes early, I had a faint bfp last month which vanished 2 days later... friday is when AF is due, I'll be around 12dpo so hopefully my one digi in the bathroom will pick it up, it'll be our 3rd anniversary so i am praying hard for a bfp so i can gift the test to him that night when we go out to dinner :D
> 
> Good luck to you... My AF is due on saturday so I will test maybe sunday. I'm worried about getting a negative so I'll wait..Click to expand...

Good luck hun I'll be stalking with crossed fingers! xx


----------



## Forrest

LadiiGinger said:


> Someone asked me to post a pic of my :bfp: so here it is! The line is faint but I'm sure that's still positive, right?
> 
> View attachment 432639

Congrats...


----------



## mommyx1

FoxMommy said:


> I also tested early because of some extreme nausea and headahces and low and behold early BFP! So count me in for bump buddies Ladiginger and mommyx1.

like you i had the nausea I am going to buy a shirt for my DD to wear today to tell DH the news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Well AF arrived 2 days early for me so Im out but that does mean that I'll be testing again at the end of June! Based on a 28 day cycle I'll be due 28th July so put me down for testing then pls!x


----------



## mommyx1

ttcnewbie123 said:


> Well AF arrived 2 days early for me so Im out but that does mean that I'll be testing again at the end of June! Based on a 28 day cycle I'll be due 28th July so put me down for testing then pls!x

:hugs: i am sorry the witch got you. but you still have this month.

ladies this month I wanted to let you know what i did that worked DH and I only BD every other day before o'ing (so in total only 3 times) but two times I used the instead softcups right after that way it would hold the little guys up at my cervix and so that I could get up and walk around. they worked that is the only thing we did different this month. I would recommend them to anyone. I left it inside for probably about 21 hours because i was scared that they would get lost up there. lol it was my first time using them!! I just wanted to let you all know, that they work.


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Tasha, Mommyx1, and Baby_Maybe*, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! That is absolutely wonderful news!! Those bfps look beautiful!! Have a happy and uneventful 9 months with your beautiful bumps!! Yay!!! :happydance: And thankyou, *Mommyx1*, for the info about the softcups; it's always good to get feedback about women's successful attempts. I bd every day ttc my ds, and bfn, then bd every other day the next month and it worked, so I agree that it can be good sometimes to do that, and each couple is different with what works. :)

Well, we inseminated last night after the first pos opk, and we are going to again in the morning. I do think that ovulation was this evening, but time will tell.... then the loooonnng 2ww begins! lol!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Congrats to the BFPs! Hugs to those who didn't get what they wanted this cycle.


----------



## lorojovanos

Please add me to July 17th:)


----------



## Moorebetter

*mommyx1 * congrats!!!!!!!!
can you refresh us as to what your signs were?

thanks!


----------



## mommyx1

Moorebetter said:


> *mommyx1 * congrats!!!!!!!!
> can you refresh us as to what your signs were?
> 
> thanks!

really early after o i noticed alot of noise coming from my tummy (like I was hungry) but this would happen all day long. I had a few days of feeling nausea after anything i ate. and hot flashes, i would be driving to work and be burning up then get to work (where the temp is kept at 73) and I would be freeze. i did notice that about 4 days ago I had the blue veins going through my nipples. and today if i smell my hands I smell cig smoke and I dont smoke and have not been around anyone that does and I had the same thing with my DD. I hope this helps I thought for sure that I was out because all my signs. GL ladies


----------



## Flowermal

Congratulations to all the lovely mummies-to-be :):)
So wonderful seeing all the BFPs!! Hope the luck passes on to the rest!


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> Hoping to join the bfp'ers everything in my flat smells strong... I could smell the bread through the cupboard this morning andthen i smelt something amazingly yummy but couldnt find it so i had cheese and onion on toast with guacamole and ketchup... it was gorgeous!! Also at the school this morning i was fine then i got a sudden gut flipping sick feeling which went as soon as it came... im trying not to get my hopes up but Ive nicknamed it bean already I just hope my little bean is in there!

Really hope ur little bean is there too!! Hang in there, just a few days left! :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

Hello ladies I am 9dpo today and about 2mins ago is the first time I felt like a sharp. Pain in my lower stomach area I'm not going to say uterus because I still am not sure where id actually feel something there lasted about 30seconds to a minute fx its a little bean and not the witch lol


----------



## Flowermal

Hope it's a beanie Sg0720!

I've been feeling really gassy the past couple of days (sorry tmi) and been having frequent urges to pee.. Also feeling slightly crampy and boobs are starting to get sore. I know these are my typical AF signs but the gas and frequent peeing are new.. Trying really hard to hold back the urge to test.. Know I'll probably get a big fat BFN! :shrug:


----------



## ukgirl23

Flowermal said:


> Hope it's a beanie Sg0720!
> 
> I've been feeling really gassy the past couple of days (sorry tmi) and been having frequent urges to pee.. Also feeling slightly crampy and boobs are starting to get sore. I know these are my typical AF signs but the gas and frequent peeing are new.. Trying really hard to hold back the urge to test.. Know I'll probably get a big fat BFN! :shrug:



AWWW THIS SOUNDS SUPER PROMISING!! oops caps! 

:D hold on with that test stick missy.. not long to wait now! xx


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats to all the positives I miss this past weekend. H&H 9mos to all of you.


----------



## doggylover

Congrats to all the bfps!!! 

Everyone else: fingers crossed for all of us this month


----------



## Loveya

Congrats to all BFPs. 

I was due on today but hasn't arrived. Not getting hopeful yet as last month I was 4 days late when AF showed up. Not symptom spotting or anything but fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Jess627m

Hi, I am new to thi post. DH and I have been ttc on and off since Januaryof this year. We hav only really started to get serious these past couple of months.

I think I ovulated on saturday or sunday and we bded on both days. About 3 weeks ago, my husband was told that his swimmers are a bit slow, and he also has a 3 million white blood cell count in his semen. he has been on antibiotics and conception xr for 3 weeks now. we were able to have sex twice in a row, which NEVER happened before, not in our entire marriage. Is that a good sign? I thought it was?

is there a chance that the antibiotics and conception xr has made his volume/motility better in such a short time. Praying that thats the case!

Can you please put me own for testing of July 16 (unless the witch shows up before that)? Thanks for any and all feedback you can give..


----------



## FoxMommy

Jess, keep up baby dancing! Sounds like you have def upped your odds though by doing it on the day you oved. fx for you.


----------



## Jess627m

FoxMommy, thanks for your reply! I think I o'ed on those days. My first smiley face was Thursday afternoon, so it may have been Saturday or earlier. Tried to BD on thurs and fri, but dh was not in the mood. isnt it a good sign that he was able to bd 2 days in a row? or do you think I am reading too much into it and being too hopeful? I welcome any honest feedback, thanks :)


----------



## Loveya

Fingers crossed for you Jess! It was a good thing you BD on the day you ov'd as it gives you a slightly higher chance.


----------



## lady luck12

I'm out this month, the :witch: turned up this morning 2 days early.
Round 2 of clomid tomorrow, sooooo gutted


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry to hear it lady luck xxx lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Moorebetter

*lady luck12* HUGS! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 2eMommy

mommyx1 said:


> LadiiGinger said:
> 
> 
> So, I was supposed to test on the 4th of July BBBBUUUUTTTT I couldn't wait any longer!! GOT MY :bfp: ON 4 PREGNANCY TEST!!! Taking a DIGI ON THE FORTH!!! So happy =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> congrats I just got mine this morning as well!! we can be bump buddies!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

 :happydance: CONGRATS LADIES!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gemmy

Hi - definate witch in june - so can you put me down for 30th july please?


----------



## Moorebetter

*gemmy* welcome


----------



## Moorebetter

*LadiiGinger * congrats!!! any signs?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Cheated and tested early today on an IC, faint positive! I'll test with FMU tomorrow to confirm :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs. AJ said:


> Cheated and tested early today on an IC, faint positive! I'll test with FMU tomorrow to confirm :)

Sounds good hun, keep us posted :)


----------



## Moorebetter

baby_maybe said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> Cheated and tested early today on an IC, faint positive! I'll test with FMU tomorrow to confirm :)
> 
> Sounds good hun, keep us posted :)Click to expand...

yayayayay


----------



## shellyt

hey can I join? I am 4 days late for my period....havent tested yet tho xxx too nervous!! been a test addict for last six months but now I could be I am too scared to be dissapointed xxxx


----------



## Moorebetter

*shellyt* wow good luck!!


----------



## mommyx1

shellyt said:


> hey can I join? I am 4 days late for my period....havent tested yet tho xxx too nervous!! been a test addict for last six months but now I could be I am too scared to be dissapointed xxxx

woman go test test test TEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey shelly I know how you feel! Before this morning I last tested last Monday when af was due and got a bfn, didn't bother testing again until today and got a bfp :) I say go test :test:


----------



## v6pony

Hey girls. I'm new to this post. I'm going to test tomorrow. May be too early but I'm doing it anyways. :) 

Good luck to all you testers and congrats to those who got your BFP's!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck testing hun xx


----------



## Princess811

Hi ladies, I cracked and tested today because I feel so crampy! Got a bfn so I'm out for July. My fiancé and I have agreed that we are going to try for real, charting and all, this next cycle. I'll be watching the thread and hope for lots of positives!! Gl and baby dust!


----------



## stargazer01

Wow, what a GREAT start to July!!! 5 more bfp's just added. :dance:

Congrats to:

:bfp: LadiiGinger :bfp:
:bfp: mommyx1 :bfp:
:bfp: FoxMommy :bfp:
:bfp: xxxTashaxxx :bfp:
:bfp: baby_maybe :bfp:

:wohoo: Hope there are many more to come!!!

Good Luck to the rest of us!
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck Testing this cycle!!!

jess0507
Wellington
Sorsha
Linzs304
Tesa
wristwatch24
ttcnewbie123
lorojovanos
Jess627m
gemmy
Shellyt
v6pony

:dust:


----------



## Forrest

stargazer01 said:


> Wow, what a GREAT start to July!!! 5 more bfp's just added. :dance:
> 
> Congrats to:
> 
> :bfp: LadiiGinger :bfp:
> :bfp: mommyx1 :bfp:
> :bfp: FoxMommy :bfp:
> :bfp: xxxTashaxxx :bfp:
> :bfp: baby_maybe :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo: Hope there are many more to come!!!
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of us!
> :dust:

Yes... it's wonderful and congrats to you all. I hope I join the list..:blush:


----------



## Macmad

Wow that's great news for the start of July! Xx


----------



## elliot

stargazer01 said:


> Congrats to:
> 
> :bfp: LadiiGinger :bfp:
> :bfp: mommyx1 :bfp:
> :bfp: FoxMommy :bfp:
> :bfp: xxxTashaxxx :bfp:
> :bfp: baby_maybe :bfp:

Congrats to the new BFPs!!! Looks like it's shaping up to be a good month!

I'm leaving for a short camping trip tomorrow morning and am tempted to test before I go even though I'll only be 13DPO and I normally like to wait until AF is late before testing. I just feel so off this 2ww that I'm wondering if maybe we got lucky.

GL to all the ladies still waiting to test! :flower:


----------



## 2eMommy

stargazer01 said:


> Wow, what a GREAT start to July!!! 5 more bfp's just added. :dance:
> 
> Congrats to:
> 
> :bfp: LadiiGinger :bfp:
> :bfp: mommyx1 :bfp:
> :bfp: FoxMommy :bfp:
> :bfp: xxxTashaxxx :bfp:
> :bfp: baby_maybe :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo: Hope there are many more to come!!!
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of us!
> :dust:


:happydance: CONGRATS!! Wonderful start to the month!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

stargazer01 said:


> Wow, what a GREAT start to July!!! 5 more bfp's just added. :dance:
> 
> Congrats to:
> 
> :bfp: LadiiGinger :bfp:
> :bfp: mommyx1 :bfp:
> :bfp: FoxMommy :bfp:
> :bfp: xxxTashaxxx :bfp:
> :bfp: baby_maybe :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo: Hope there are many more to come!!!
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of us!
> :dust:

Yay!!! Looks like July is going to be an extremely lucky month! 
Congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFP and Good luck to the rest of us!


----------



## DanielleRae

Fiance & i set a TTC date for October after some eager discussion decided August wouldn't be bad at all. I have a very long cycle of about 38 days i started ovulating around Saturday and we have been TTC ever since.. guess July is the month hehe.. hears hoping!! As im not sure on the EXACT date of my ovulation because iv only been charting for a couple of months we will continue trying & test in 14 days <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will be testing Friday the 13th of July. I hope an unlucky day turns into an awesome day!!


----------



## Jess627m

Congrats, FoxMommy and all the ladies who got BFPs!!!

I need some advice ladies....

In your experience, is there anything that I should do or NOT do to encourage implantation? For example, do certain types of foods hinder it? Certain actions? Is there anything I can eat or drink to help it along? Ideas appreciated....

:)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Jess, I've heard vitamin B6 helps the bean stick


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jess, I heard that pineapple core, walnuts, and sunflower seeds help with implantation.


----------



## Lyanhalia

I'm testing on the 6th! can I be added?


----------



## kel21

:cry: Lines disapeared and af is here. :angel:


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh my Goodness Kel, 
I am so far beyond sorry for you. You're in my thoughts love:)


----------



## MommyMoo

Hi Ladies :)

I must admit, I have been stalking this forum for quite awhile now. Figured it was time I introduced myself!

DH and I have been NTNP for over a year now, (well, I guess I was more trying, haha). All along, I have been telling myself that I would conceive in June 2012. Well, that time has come, so here is hoping. lol.

Had my very first positive opk on June 22 at 4pm. It was neg for 3 days leading up to it (I was using opk's around 11 am and 11 pm each day, but due to work I had to take Saturday's late) Then my opk was neg at 11 pm that same night. We BD the 16th, 18th, 21st, 22nd(x2), and 23rd lol. I'm REALLY hoping we caught my O. 

Broke down and did an IC this morning (guessing I'm 9 dpo) and of course, BFN. :dohh: I'm really trying to hold out hope that it's just too early. My little sister is pregnant again, and tested 3 days before AF and got her BFP, so maybe there is hope. My cycles are usually exactly 26 days long, so AF due Friday July 6. Going to try to hold out to test until AF due. Lord, give me strength. [-o&lt;

DH has 2 children, and I have one of my own. Conception hasn't been an issue, until now. My sister cannot stand my husband, and chalks it up as we aren't meant to be. I really want to shut her up with a :bfp:

GL and BabyDust to all <3 And congrats to those who have already gotten their BFP's...Hugs to those who didn't!!


----------



## Forrest

MommyMoo said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> I must admit, I have been stalking this forum for quite awhile now. Figured it was time I introduced myself!
> 
> DH and I have been NTNP for over a year now, (well, I guess I was more trying, haha). All along, I have been telling myself that I would conceive in June 2012. Well, that time has come, so here is hoping. lol.
> 
> Had my very first positive opk on June 22 at 4pm. It was neg for 3 days leading up to it (I was using opk's around 11 am and 11 pm each day, but due to work I had to take Saturday's late) Then my opk was neg at 11 pm that same night. We BD the 16th, 18th, 21st, 22nd(x2), and 23rd lol. I'm REALLY hoping we caught my O.
> 
> Broke down and did an IC this morning (guessing I'm 9 dpo) and of course, BFN. :dohh: I'm really trying to hold out hope that it's just too early. My little sister is pregnant again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tested 3 days before AF and got her BFP, so maybe there is hope. My cycles are usually exactly 26 days long, so AF due Friday July 6. Going to try to hold out to test until AF due. Lord, give me strength. [-o&lt;
> DH has 2 children, and I have one of my own. Conception hasn't been an issue, until now. My sistercannot stand my husband, and chalks it up as we aren't meant to be. I really want to shut her up with a :bfp:
> 
> GL and BabyDust to all <3 And congrats to those who have already gotten their BFP's...Hugs to those who didn't!!

Hi and welcome. I'm also impatient but trying to wait and hope and pray until missed af... which is due on the 7th. It just driving me nuts. Hang in there and all the best to you.
Strange but true.... my dh also has 2 and I 1; his ex constantly calls me 'baran ' etc. I'm hoping for a + so that might shut her up .. as I dont tell her anything. So good luck.


----------



## Forrest

One year ago.. on this night I went into labour, unfortunately I mc at approx 11-12 weeks and had d&c. One year later I'm waiting to test... I hope it all works out.


----------



## RebeccaLO

gemmy said:


> Hi - definate witch in june - so can you put me down for 30th july please?

Same day as me gemmy. Good luck :) x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

:bfn:!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance: <--Me and the boyfriend lol


----------



## Scarlet369

Bought the Geritol pills for OH to take now too. hoping for extra luck that way :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

sleepinbeauty said:


> :bfn:!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: <--Me and the boyfriend lol

LOL, assuming babybrain has gotten you already!! I'm assuming you r both cheering for a bfp?! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FlaMie

Hi everyone

I'm new to this site but find it so wonderfully supportive.

I'm on IUI Cycle #1 and will take my test on 12 July. I certainly hope AF will not appear this month and I can see some hope of BFP. This is our first shot at conception but I'm so afraid too because of my age, 39 and hubby 41. Why didn't I start this earlier? :cry:

Had my progesterone blood test ytd and the result looks positive. Don't really know what the number point to but I can only pray and wait.

All the BEST mummys to be :thumbup:


----------



## Macmad

The :witch: got me :growl mad:

No :sex: next month as Im away from hubby for July, so see you after the summer! GL to everyone and hope there are lots more :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

SunflowerBub said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> :bfn:!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: <--Me and the boyfriend lol
> 
> LOL, assuming babybrain has gotten you already!! I'm assuming you r both cheering for a bfp?! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

If I remember rightly, sleepingbeauty was hoping she wasn't pregnant!


----------



## baby_maybe

Kel - :hugs: I'm so sorry hunni xxx


----------



## Daisys39

Hi Ladies, well i am on cd 26 of 29/30 and another bfn off internet cheapie......

BUT i am having really strange symptoms! Last night i had terrible nausea and i was that scared i was going to vomit i had to sleep sitting up LOL! Today i have had cramping in lower left side and lower back.

Does this sound familiar to any ladies with a BFP???

Anyhoo my POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE will continue and i will be testing again tomorrow!


----------



## baby_maybe

I've certainly had some cramping, thought af was going to arrive over the weekend I was cramping so much, but nothing! Of course now I've had my bfp I'm worried about every little cramp and twinge :haha: 

Good luck when you next test daisy and :dust: xx


----------



## Daisys39

baby_maybe said:


> I've certainly had some cramping, thought af was going to arrive over the weekend I was cramping so much, but nothing! Of course now I've had my bfp I'm worried about every little cramp and twinge :haha:
> 
> Good luck when you next test daisy and :dust: xx

Thanks baby Maybe! When i found out i was pregnant with my DS2 I experienced cramps for a couple of weeks. Cramping during the first month or so is really normal so don't worry it's just your little bean settling in :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks daisy, I'm just a little paraniod as I had an ectopic pregnancy earlier this year and I seem to be able to feel every little twinge in the area of my uterus ever since!! I think I've just become hypersensitive to that area since it happened!! :dohh:


----------



## Daisys39

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks daisy, I'm just a little paraniod as I had an ectopic pregnancy earlier this year and I seem to be able to feel every little twinge in the area of my uterus ever since!! I think I've just become hypersensitive to that area since it happened!! :dohh:

Im sorry to hear about your eptopic hunni, i can see why you would be worried. I'm sure you little bean is happy and healthy!! and by the way a BIG CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## MommyMoo

Hugs to you Forrest... hopefully your Rainbow is right around the corner! I'm praying hard for all of us!! xo


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hi girls,

I'm really cranky tonight. I don't know what is wrong with me. I do know this though: I'm not even 1dpo (that's tomorrow) and already I'm over it. I do not possess the virtue of patience, that's for sure. I'm just in a foul mood and not sure how to process it. I'm tired too.... really tired. How am I going to survive this 2ww? Sorry for the vent, ladies... I just feel tired and annoyed.:cry:


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

That's why we're all here, to support each other through the good and bad so rant away, we may not have all the answers but were here to listen :) xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Well i had cramps and twinges and now theyve stopped.. af is due on friday.. after reading this thread im worried that my cramps have stopped :( x


----------



## kaychiro

Unfortunately, the witch got me - and on my birthday too :cry:


----------



## Maomum

Oh no Kay :( hopefully next month will be your month! *hugs*


----------



## Sorsha

I'm out. :( AF came last night, a week earlier than I expected (only went off the pill a few months ago and I guess my cycle is still sorting itself out), which means I was almost certainly wrong about my ovulation day too. But if my cycle decides to stay 28 days long, I could still be testing this month, just at the end of July!

Huge congrats to all the BFPs, and good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Forrest

xxxkeashxxx said:


> That's why we're all here, to support each other through the good and bad so rant away, we may not have all the answers but were here to listen :) xx

I agree.... we're here to listen. Babydust,.....:hugs:


----------



## Forrest

Sorsha said:


> I'm out. :( AF came last night, a week earlier than I expected (only went off the pill a few months ago and I guess my cycle is still sorting itself out), which means I was almost certainly wrong about my ovulation day too. But if my cycle decides to stay 28 days long, I could still be testing this month, just at the end of July!
> 
> Huge congrats to all the BFPs, and good luck to everyone still waiting!

Next cycle just might be it for you... enjoy bding and good luck.:hugs:


----------



## Forrest

kaychiro said:


> Unfortunately, the witch got me - and on my birthday too :cry:

awww...Kay...so sorry to hear that. All the best for next testing.. :hug:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Keash and Forrest, thank you so much for your kind words of support! It's so nice to have websites like this that can link us all together and give us the support and encouragement to not go insane! :) Thank you!

I'm sorry to the ladies that got AF/BFNs. :( I hope you are all coping okay and feeling hopeful about next month! I felt like that last month, too... but I guess I'm in a new month now and feeling better for getting past that disappointment. :hug:


----------



## cln1812

Can I join in? I'm somewhere between 4-7 DPO. I had a huge temperature spike this morning. If I really am 7 DPO, that would be a good sign. I'm so impatient! I just want to know, one way or the other!


----------



## lorojovanos

Got my CH this morning:):):)


----------



## Forrest

cln1812 said:


> Can I join in? I'm somewhere between 4-7 DPO. I had a huge temperature spike this morning. If I really am 7 DPO, that would be a good sign. I'm so impatient! I just want to know, one way or the other!

hi..welcome. Good luck to you. I am 10 dpo so just :coffee:
Hope we get a :bfp:


----------



## Forrest

SunflowerBub said:


> Keash and Forrest, thank you so much for your kind words of support! It's so nice to have websites like this that can link us all together and give us the support and encouragement to not go insane! :) Thank you!
> 
> I'm sorry to the ladies that got AF/BFNs. :( I hope you are all coping okay and feeling hopeful about next month! I felt like that last month, too... but I guess I'm in a new month now and feeling better for getting past that disappointment. :hug:

:flow: enjoy bding for another month :sex: so look at it that way lol


----------



## v6pony

Well I tested this morning. I'm 10 or 11 DPO. Test said not positive. I used the Clearblue Easy Digital and it's probably too early on that kind of test...I don't know. Maybe I should buy some cheapies and try? I still feel like I'm pregnant.


----------



## sg0720

i heard that those tests arent that sensitive...

AFM- i am 10dpo today not testing yet. if AF isnt here by the 20th then i will test because that is almost 2 weeks over due...but i dont feel pregnant at all i have no symptoms..i had some sharp pains in my lower lower stomach yesterday that lasted 30sec to a min and went away and came back a couple times...and when i eat my stomach still feels empty....but that doesnt mean anything because my body is so dumb lol..and weird stuff tends to happen at times and ends up not meaning anything...

:dust::dust: to us all


----------



## mommyx1

v6pony said:


> Well I tested this morning. I'm 10 or 11 DPO. Test said not positive. I used the Clearblue Easy Digital and it's probably too early on that kind of test...I don't know. Maybe I should buy some cheapies and try? I still feel like I'm pregnant.

hey hun you normally get a line on a regular test before on a digi. i took 4 test yesterday 3 FRER and one digi and my FRER came back BFP and my digi was BFN i took another digi this morning using 2mu (only held it for 1 hour) and i got a yes on it. so yeah i would try a reg test first.


----------



## v6pony

Thank you guys for the responses. I appreciate it. I'll probably buy some of the regular tests today and try them in a couple of days.


----------



## Forrest

v6pony said:


> Thank you guys for the responses. I appreciate it. I'll probably buy some of the regular tests today and try them in a couple of days.[/QUOT
> 
> Hi.. I'm also 10 dpo. Wishing you all the best and hope you get a :bfp:
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## doggylover

Waiting to o is driving me crazy! :(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Definite bfp this morning!
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## v6pony

Forrest said:


> Hi.. I'm also 10 dpo. Wishing you all the best and hope you get a :bfp:
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks! Good luck to you too! Hope you get your BFP! :flower:


----------



## doggylover

Mrs. AJ said:


> Definite bfp this morning!

Congratulations! Another July bfp!!

Hope I am as lucky this month...


----------



## Moorebetter

*Mrs. AJ * congrats!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Im 11dpIUI and I feel nothing. I took a dollar store test this morning, stark -. Im looking on to next month already!!! staying positive!

gl everyone!!


----------



## mommyx1

Mrs. AJ said:


> Definite bfp this morning!

congrats H&H 9 months


----------



## Daisys39

CONGRATULATIONS MRS AJ!!!! xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Mrs AJ :dance: h&h 9 months to you :flower:


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats Mrs AJ! Wishing u a h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## dancing P

Hi can i join? i am testing around this time next week, we have done the SMEP this month so fingers crossed!!
Congrats on all the BFP!!!! :):):)


----------



## yellow11

v6pony said:


> Well I tested this morning. I'm 10 or 11 DPO. Test said not positive. I used the Clearblue Easy Digital and it's probably too early on that kind of test...I don't know. Maybe I should buy some cheapies and try? I still feel like I'm pregnant.




sg0720 said:


> i heard that those tests arent that sensitive...
> 
> AFM- i am 10dpo today not testing yet. if AF isnt here by the 20th then i will test because that is almost 2 weeks over due...but i dont feel pregnant at all i have no symptoms..i had some sharp pains in my lower lower stomach yesterday that lasted 30sec to a min and went away and came back a couple times...and when i eat my stomach still feels empty....but that doesnt mean anything because my body is so dumb lol..and weird stuff tends to happen at times and ends up not meaning anything...
> 
> :dust::dust: to us all


I had a faint squinter on a frer at 10dpo (i think) and i had a 1-2weeks pregnant on a digi, frer line the next day was much darker though.
they are very sensitive,
i got 10mui ics and the line wasn&#8217;t properly dark, as in as dark as the line until i was 6 weeks pregnant. i would never use them again. the line got gradually darker over the 1st week but nothing significant, was still really faint.
frers and digis get my recommendation. :thumbup:


----------



## Forrest

:dust::dust: to us all[/QUOTE

I'm tempted to test but too worried to get a :bfn: so trying to wait. I haave some first response tests and clear blue. Are those any good? Or should I get a digi? :confused:

Congrats AJ.... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sg0720

Congrats mrs aj


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats mrs aj.... as for me i think im out... most of my symptoms have gone and dh has gotten man flu so maybe thats why i have been feeling poo :( x


----------



## baby_maybe

ukgirl23 said:


> Congrats mrs aj.... as for me i think im out... most of my symptoms have gone and dh has gotten man flu so maybe thats why i have been feeling poo :( x

I hope not hun, you're not out until the :witch: shows. Lots of :dust: to you :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you baby maybe xxxxx


----------



## Scarlet369

congrats AJ H&H 9 mos to you.

As for tests, from what I have noticed in the last few months of BNB is that FRERs are the best tests to take until you have had a line. GL and FX for everyone testing soon.

AFM, I am on CD11 and have not had my temp rise yet. According to my last 2 recorded cycles I should Ov between CD10-13. I am not OPKing this month as the store didn't have the 30ct. Answers OPKs and OH thinks they are a waste of money anyway. So far we BDed on CD8&9 skipped yesterday due to OH getting stung several times by a wasp. Hopeful to BD for the rest of the week because of the Holiday tomorrow and my Birthday is Friday. I have forced OH to start taking the tablet Geritol and I am taking the tonic, prenatals and Baby Asprin, still. Also, still softcupping this month. All thats left now is praying we time it right and those little sperms swim swim swim


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck Scarlet, sounds like you have all your bases covered :thumbup: and :dust:


----------



## meli1981

i got a positive opk this morning, although not feeling any o symptoms. but hubby and i bd yesterday, will today and tommorrow to cover our bases! wish us luck! and congrats to any new bfps!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thank you for all the congrats everyone!!

And good luck to the ladies still waiting, this seems like a lucky month!


----------



## Loveya

Congrats Mrs AJ :) H&H 9 months to you :)

As for me AF was due yesterday but still not got anything. Suspecting shes on her way but fingers crossed hey.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congratulatios Mrs. AJ!!!


----------



## Forrest

Forrest said:


> :dust::dust: to us all[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm tempted to test but too worried to get a :bfn: so trying to wait. I haave some first response tests and clear blue. Are those any good? Or should I get a digi? :confused:
> 
> Congrats AJ.... :dust: :dust: :dust:




Loveya said:


> Congrats Mrs AJ :) H&H 9 months to you :
> As for me AF was due yesterday but still not got anything. Suspecting shes on her way but fingers crossed hey.

Good luck to you. I'm feeling achey and I'm worried 'cause my af is due on Saturday so my fingers crossed too. Keep us informed. :dust:
I hope the :witch: doesn't get us.


----------



## Loveya

Good luck to you too :)


----------



## shellyt

baby_maybe said:


> Hey shelly I know how you feel! Before this morning I last tested last Monday when af was due and got a bfn, didn't bother testing again until today and got a bfp :) I say go test :test:




mommyx1 said:


> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> hey can I join? I am 4 days late for my period....havent tested yet tho xxx too nervous!! been a test addict for last six months but now I could be I am too scared to be dissapointed xxxx
> 
> woman go test test test TEST!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

 Thanks ladies, I am going to try to 2moro! xxx I have a really bad belly at the min lol so many thats a sign... just recalculated today and I havent had my witch for 5+ weeks xxx


----------



## Loveya

Shelly you need to test!!

Let us know when you do :)


----------



## shellyt

I will Loveya  just trying to get the time from work to buy a test lol xxx I am going to get one 2moro, any advice what type/brand to buy?  x


----------



## 28329

:wave: hi ladies. So, have taken this cycle calmly. Any bd that's gone on was for fun not ttc purposes. I only realised yesterday how far into the tww I am. With DF's sa results I have no hope for this cycle, we'll be lucky to get a natural bfp at all! So absolutely no "symptoms" to report. I'll obviously not test. Witch should be with me next week.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck for tomorrow shelly. I had a bad tummy over the weekend too and I was cd36 when I tested yesterday! Lol


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> :wave: hi ladies. So, have taken this cycle calmly. Any bd that's gone on was for fun not ttc purposes. I only realised yesterday how far into the tww I am. With DF's sa results I have no hope for this cycle, we'll be lucky to get a natural bfp at all! So absolutely no "symptoms" to report. I'll obviously not test. Witch should be with me next week.

Hi Katy! There is always hope. :) 
When do you begin ivf? Has anything been settled with the egg sharing?


----------



## stargazer01

*DanielleRae
GalvanBaby
Lyanhalia
MommyMoo
Flamie*

Good Luck testing!!! 
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry AF came. :hugs:
*Macmad
kaychiro
Sorsha*


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations on your bfp!!! :dance:

* Mrs. AJ *
Best wishes to you for a sticky bean! :)


----------



## chig

:hi: Hi stargazer! I am on CD11 and will be testing on July 29th. This is my first cycle of trying after waiting 5 cycles from having an ectopic pregnancy. I pray this time is the one that is in the right place and healthy....

Good luck to everyone testing this month!:flower:


----------



## yellow11

Forrest said:


> :dust::dust: to us all[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm tempted to test but too worried to get a :bfn: so trying to wait. I haave some first response tests and clear blue. Are those any good? Or should I get a digi? :confused:
> 
> Congrats AJ.... :dust: :dust: :dust:

Pink dye tests are best. Blue give horrible evap lines. Clear blur digis are fine though. Just the clear blue dyes I'd stay away from. Good luck hun. Xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi guys, just realised I could still get :bfp: this month, as next AF due on 28th July :thumbup:


----------



## Lyanhalia

Gl all!


----------



## Forrest

lady luck12 said:


> Hi guys, just realised I could still get :bfp: this month, as next AF due on 28th July :thumbup:

Wow..good luck to you and keep us informed. :dust::dust:
:hug:


----------



## Forrest

yellow11 said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust: to us all[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm tempted to test but too worried to get a :bfn: so trying to wait. I haave some first response tests and clear blue. Are those any good? Or should I get a digi? :confused:
> 
> Congrats AJ.... :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Pink dye tests are best. Blue give horrible evap lines. Clear blur digis are fine though. Just the clear blue dyes I'd stay away from. Good luck hun. XxClick to expand...

Thanks dear. I had no idea about that... I'm feeling achey and slight discomfort in my abdomen. Also my bowels feel weak n weird:sick:. I dont know if its because I'm worried or if it means anything at all.:confused: Did you feel any such way? I'm approx 10dpo.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hi stargazer, here I am testing again... ;) would you put me down for July 17th, that's my birthday and the day AF is due. So either I get a lovely birthday bfp or I get the most lousy gift of all the :witch:. Good luck to all the ladies testing this month :dust: to all.


----------



## ukgirl23

hey fngerscrossed!! it's good and bad to see you again hopefully this is your month hun and we can go over to 1st tri ;) good luck xx


----------



## InChristAlone

Hey everyone, I've been reading your posts and thought I'd really like to join in! It's so nice to find so many like minded women :) 

DH and I tried for a couple of cycles earlier in the year, I suspect that I had a chemical pregnancy for one of those. We had a break and are back on it this cycle... promised myself I wouldn't get really obsessed... but here we are again!!

I'm CD15 and think I'm 3 days PO, although I'm not charting or temping or anything. Hadn't really been thinking about symptoms at all, until yesterday I wasn't thinking about symptoms or anything and then noticed that I had this really horrible metallic taste in my mouth - so weird!!! I really thought I was going crazy, today I feel bloated... but now I think I'm imagining it!! 

Has anyone else had the metallic taste thing? And is that normal for 2/3 days past ovulation - I really feel like it wasn't anything, but really hope it was.. today am feeling nauseous, bloated, achey boobs a bit dizzy... but totally think it's all in my head!! Ha ha!

:( hate the waiting and guessing...

AF due on 17 July, will try to hold out then to test, but I doubt I will! What (if any) symptoms has everyone else got? Anyone else testing around 17th?

:dust:


----------



## InChristAlone

InChristAlone said:


> Hey everyone, I've been reading your posts and thought I'd really like to join in! It's so nice to find so many like minded women :)
> 
> DH and I tried for a couple of cycles earlier in the year, I suspect that I had a chemical pregnancy for one of those. We had a break and are back on it this cycle... promised myself I wouldn't get really obsessed... but here we are again!!
> 
> I'm CD15 and think I'm 3 days PO, although I'm not charting or temping or anything. Hadn't really been thinking about symptoms at all, until yesterday I wasn't thinking about symptoms or anything and then noticed that I had this really horrible metallic taste in my mouth - so weird!!! I really thought I was going crazy, today I feel bloated... but now I think I'm imagining it!!
> 
> Has anyone else had the metallic taste thing? And is that normal for 2/3 days past ovulation - I really feel like it wasn't anything, but really hope it was.. today am feeling nauseous, bloated, achey boobs a bit dizzy... but totally think it's all in my head!! Ha ha!
> 
> :( hate the waiting and guessing...
> 
> AF due on 17 July, will try to hold out then to test, but I doubt I will! What (if any) symptoms has everyone else got? Anyone else testing around 17th?
> 
> :dust:

Hmmm thinking about it, just looked at my dates again - perhaps i'm experiencing OV symptoms? What do you think? 

Confused! :shrug:


----------



## 28329

Stargazer, there's a few healthy lifestyle changes I need to make before I can become an egg sharer. I got a huge information pack from the ivf clinic which was exciting. We'll probably not be able to afford ivf this year. But one day....


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Stargazer, there's a few healthy lifestyle changes I need to make before I can become an egg sharer. I got a huge information pack from the ivf clinic which was exciting. We'll probably not be able to afford ivf this year. But one day....

Oh, I understand...sorry this is becoming such a long drawn out process for you. I still have hope for you to get your natural bfp. Doesn't hurt to be hopeful and try until that day comes for you! :) You've done it before, I know you can do it again! :)


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: for everyone x

I'm out. Checked my cervix and there's blood. AF will be here within hours. In pain and my little boy is poorly so we're cuddling on the sofa x


----------



## stargazer01

chig said:


> :hi: Hi stargazer! I am on CD11 and will be testing on July 29th. This is my first cycle of trying after waiting 5 cycles from having an ectopic pregnancy. I pray this time is the one that is in the right place and healthy....
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing this month!:flower:

Welcome to July testing! I wish you the best of luck!! :)



lady luck12 said:


> Hi guys, just realised I could still get :bfp: this month, as next AF due on 28th July :thumbup:

I love when you get two tries in one month! Good Luck this time!! :)



FngrsCrossed said:


> Hi stargazer, here I am testing again... ;) would you put me down for July 17th, that's my birthday and the day AF is due. So either I get a lovely birthday bfp or I get the most lousy gift of all the :witch:. Good luck to all the ladies testing this month :dust: to all.

I hope you get a wonderful bfp for your birthday! That would be the best present ever!!! 



InChristAlone said:


> Hey everyone, I've been reading your posts and thought I'd really like to join in! It's so nice to find so many like minded women :)
> 
> DH and I tried for a couple of cycles earlier in the year, I suspect that I had a chemical pregnancy for one of those. We had a break and are back on it this cycle... promised myself I wouldn't get really obsessed... but here we are again!!
> 
> I'm CD15 and think I'm 3 days PO, although I'm not charting or temping or anything. Hadn't really been thinking about symptoms at all, until yesterday I wasn't thinking about symptoms or anything and then noticed that I had this really horrible metallic taste in my mouth - so weird!!! I really thought I was going crazy, today I feel bloated... but now I think I'm imagining it!!
> 
> Has anyone else had the metallic taste thing? And is that normal for 2/3 days past ovulation - I really feel like it wasn't anything, but really hope it was.. today am feeling nauseous, bloated, achey boobs a bit dizzy... but totally think it's all in my head!! Ha ha!
> 
> :( hate the waiting and guessing...
> 
> AF due on 17 July, will try to hold out then to test, but I doubt I will! What (if any) symptoms has everyone else got? Anyone else testing around 17th?
> 
> :dust:

Good Luck this cycle! :) I've had symptoms the past two cycles and got bfn's. :( But you could very well get those symptoms with a bfp too. I hate the wait too...I wish it would be easier and we would just know instantly when it happens, instead of guessing.

Anyway, good luck to all ladies waiting to test! Let's add lots more bfp's to our count for July! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

sequeena said:


> :hugs: for everyone x
> 
> I'm out. Checked my cervix and there's blood. AF will be here within hours. In pain and my little boy is poorly so we're cuddling on the sofa x

so sorry sequeena! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMoo

Starting to cramp a little.. felt constipated all day.. CM is barely existent, except after I pee lol (sorry on the tmi ladies) Last cycle I had a ton of CM after O leading up to AF.. but the cramps make me fear the worst! :'(

Thinking I may test again in the morning with FMU.. AF due Saturday.


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck MommyMoo!


----------



## stargazer01

kel21 said:


> :cry: Lines disapeared and af is here. :angel:

I'm so, so sorry kel :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi!!! I'm new here! I have a 4 year old DS and am itching for another one! DH isn't quite as excited as I am, though!! I am currently 6 dpo and am itching to see if I am pregnant!!! Will test on Sunday or Monday. Fingers crossed!!! :)


----------



## Forrest

MommyMoo said:


> Starting to cramp a little.. felt constipated all day.. CM is barely existent, except after I pee lol (sorry on the tmi ladies) Last cycle I had a ton of CM after O leading up to AF.. but the cramps make me fear the worst! :'(
> 
> Thinking I may test again in the morning with FMU.. AF due Saturday.

Omg ... I've been feeling terrible since last night.... crampish, bloated, just sick. My af is due Saturday as well. I hope that :witch: doesn't get me:dohh:
I'm feeling discomfort in my entire stomach and this evening I felt boobs getting sensitive. Its quite similar to every month but I felt the same when I was pregnant last year. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Forrest

jewelstar said:


> Hi!!! I'm new here! I have a 4 year old DS and am itching for another one! DH isn't quite as excited as I am, though!! I am currently 6 dpo and am itching to see if I am pregnant!!! Will test on Sunday or Monday. Fingers crossed!!! :)

:flow: Welcome.. wish you all the best and hope you get a :bfp:
babydust to you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DanielleRae

Hi ladies, OH and i started trying late June :) hoping for BFP on July 12th. I know it could be wishful thinking as its our first cycle but its not unheard of <3 wishing the best for all of you testing this month too!


----------



## ukgirl23

Good luck danielleray... i got pregnant on first try with both my kids... its only number three whos being a pain!! So it does happen :) hopefully one cycle is all you need!! Good luck xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Mommymoo - I had no cm leading up to my bfp either, totally thought with the cramping and no cm af was sure to be on the way, but nope! Good luck when you next test :dust:


----------



## cln1812

Oh, I forgot to add, put me down for July 10, if I can hold out that long! It's hard though, temperature keeps going up and up. I try not to read too much into it at only 8 DPO...


----------



## MommyMoo

Ugh. :bfn: again this morning... starting to think the witch is on her way. She isn't due until Saturday though. Maybe it's still too early??? With DD I never took a hpt I had blood work done because I thought I was sick, haha!

I was really emotional yesterday, snapping at my employees. (I NEVER do that!!) Trying to keep up that PMA!!

Welcome to the new ladies.. I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!


----------



## MommyMoo

Thanks baby_maybe!! How many DPO were you when you got your BFP?


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not really sure because I don't chart or temp etc. I thought af should of been due on the 25th but I tested then and it was a bfn, not even a squinter of a line. So then I didn't test again until af was a week late, I got 1-2 on a digi which leads me to believe that I may have ov'd later than I thought I would.

Sorry if that sounds a bit confusing, but it's the best I can come up with given the negative tests earlier on in my cycle!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning ladies, 4 dpo and major temp drop, right to coverline. Starting to cramp pretty significantly this morning. Not too sure what's going on


----------



## baby_maybe

Implantation? Fx for a spike tomorrow :)


----------



## sg0720

good morning ladies,

hows everyone doing?

AFM- roughly 11dpo today...so far no AF today was one of her due dates tomorrow is another and then the 8th all depending on my cycle length. so so far so good

:dust::dust:


----------



## 2eMommy

Hello Everyone!

Today is my test day. I tested with an FRER last night after my mouth watered at looking at orange gatorade in the store...I just had to have it. 

I THINK I see a very faint line, I cant get it to photograph, so It may be a case of "line eye delirium."

I will wait until the morning to try again~

Fingers crossed!


----------



## sg0720

fx for you:dust:


----------



## yellow11

2eMommy said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Today is my test day. I tested with an FRER last night after my mouth watered at looking at orange gatorade in the store...I just had to have it.
> 
> I THINK I see a very faint line, I cant get it to photograph, so It may be a case of "line eye delirium."
> 
> I will wait until the morning to try again~
> 
> Fingers crossed!

My 1st line on a frer was too faint to photograph too. Test with FMU! 
How many dpo are you? Good luck x


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck 2emommy, sg0702, hoping AF stays away for you tomorrow hun!! 

afm.. I am due to test friday, AF could come any day now as my cycles range from 25-30 days long, I had a dream last night where I went to a doctor about my IBS and he told me that I was missing my period this month, a few days ago I had a dream where my aunt said to me, well we know you are pregnant you just have to wait for the test. Which is very strange, I'm trying not to build myself up and my poor DH is telling me not to be sad if AF arrives, I'm having lots of milky CM at the moment and my hips are hurting a lot, I hope our bean is in there nestled up tightly. If the pain I had on sunday was Implantation pain then I should be able to get my BFP 4 days later, meaning tomorrow but I will hold out with my 1 and only digi for friday :D!!


----------



## Flowermal

My AF is due in 3-4days but it's so hard not testing..
Afraid of getting a BFN but just trying to take it easy.. All the best to the ladies waiting to test.. Baby dust to all of u :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

good luck to you i hope you get your bfp and AF stays away also...

i want to test...but just want to make sure its not to early so when i test i will get an accurate result pos or neg...hopefully positive tho


----------



## MadHat

Hi ladies, I've posted twice in my own thread to no avail... Wondered if I could have your opinions?!?! I'm 12dpo, yesterday I experienced White discharge with blood streaks, since then the discharge itself has turnt baby pink and it's now showing in my urine! It's very scanty and blobby, almost like tissue matter. Headcache, painful itchy breasts and very dull cramping to accompany it. What's the chances of IB do u think! This isn't my normal sign of AF coming. Usually just spot brown a day before. Help me out ladies


----------



## ukgirl23

I usually test early and I'm on e of those who will sit for a good 20 minutes squinting and analyzing it, then I'll put it in the bin and pick it back out later to squint at it again.... gross I know... which is why this month I am determined to wait! I was at the shop today and there is a chemist there I almost got a FRER but DH stopped me.. thank goodness!! lol x


----------



## Flowermal

sg0720 said:


> good luck to you i hope you get your bfp and AF stays away also...
> 
> i want to test...but just want to make sure its not to early so when i test i will get an accurate result pos or neg...hopefully positive tho

Thanks gal! Hope U get you get your BFP too!


----------



## sg0720

thank you


----------



## doggylover

ukgirl23 said:


> good luck 2emommy, sg0702, hoping AF stays away for you tomorrow hun!!
> 
> afm.. I am due to test friday, AF could come any day now as my cycles range from 25-30 days long, I had a dream last night where I went to a doctor about my IBS and he told me that I was missing my period this month, a few days ago I had a dream where my aunt said to me, well we know you are pregnant you just have to wait for the test. Which is very strange, I'm trying not to build myself up and my poor DH is telling me not to be sad if AF arrives, I'm having lots of milky CM at the moment and my hips are hurting a lot, I hope our bean is in there nestled up tightly. If the pain I had on sunday was Implantation pain then I should be able to get my BFP 4 days later, meaning tomorrow but I will hold out with my 1 and only digi for friday :D!!


When I was pg in January my hips hurt like crazy!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you doggylover :) Sorry to see you had a miscarriage, I hope you get your BFP this month hun and I hope it will be a super sticky bean! xx


----------



## sg0720

ukgirl23 said:


> I usually test early and I'm on e of those who will sit for a good 20 minutes squinting and analyzing it, then I'll put it in the bin and pick it back out later to squint at it again.... gross I know... which is why this month I am determined to wait! I was at the shop today and there is a chemist there I almost got a FRER but DH stopped me.. thank goodness!! lol x


lol. i remember when i used to do that..thats y im glad i dont have anything in my house =]


----------



## ukgirl23

lol sg0720 I'm glad to know I'm not the only gross one here!  xx


----------



## sg0720

lol nope your not im sure alot of other ladies have picked there peed on sticks out the garbage LOL

by the way my name is Sarina if youd like to call me that instead of sg0720 lol its up to you i dont mind either one


----------



## ukgirl23

aww yeh you are probably right :) okay yeh Sarina is a lot easier than your username, my name is Candy, you can call me that if you like :) x


----------



## Scarlet369

MadHat said:


> Hi ladies, I've posted twice in my own thread to no avail... Wondered if I could have your opinions?!?! I'm 12dpo, yesterday I experienced White discharge with blood streaks, since then the discharge itself has turnt baby pink and it's now showing in my urine! It's very scanty and blobby, almost like tissue matter. Headcache, painful itchy breasts and very dull cramping to accompany it. What's the chances of IB do u think! This isn't my normal sign of AF coming. Usually just spot brown a day before. Help me out ladies

Well I've heard ib can happen 5-14 dpo but Id say it really depends on each person so its hard to say. how long is your usual lp?


----------



## doggylover

sg0720 said:


> lol nope your not im sure alot of other ladies have picked there peed on sticks out the garbage LOL
> 
> by the way my name is Sarina if youd like to call me that instead of sg0720 lol its up to you i dont mind either one

I definitely have :blush::blush: both preg tests and opk!

Thanks ukgirl, I have a good feeling about this month do I hope I am not disappointed!!


----------



## ukgirl23

lol doggylover I do the OPK bin thing too :/ x


----------



## Scarlet369

Still no temp rise, thinking I should take that as a blessing since oh and I skipped bding on both Monday and Tuesday. Made up for it with am bding this morning though. honestly hoping to get in a pm tonight too. Praying to God and Geritol that I get a baby this cycle.


----------



## wifey1988

:witch: got me!! (a little early too, which has been happening :shrug:)
congrats to those with :bfp: and those waiting to test.. good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Daisys39

Well ladies its CD 27 out of 28 for me today and i done a Morrisons test this morning and got a nasty cruel evap! It was a proper squinter :( 

Anyhoo i convinced myself it could be a faint BFP so i drove down the chemist and got a CB digi and i got a NOT PREGNANT Booooooo.

Anyway i still have hope as i have been having really strange cramps for the last 3 days they are different to AF cramps and i only ever get AF Cramps the 1st day of my period never before it. Has anybody had these cramps expecting AF and then getting a BFP?????


So i still think there is hope! I will be testing again in the morning (god these tests are costing me a fortune lol) 

Baby dust to all!!!! xxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

wifey1988 said:


> :witch: got me!! (a little early too, which has been happening :shrug:)
> congrats to those with :bfp: and those waiting to test.. good luck and baby dust!

Sorry to hear it hun :( :hugs: xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Daisys39 said:


> Well ladies its CD 27 out of 28 for me today and i done a Morrisons test this morning and got a nasty cruel evap! It was a proper squinter :(
> 
> Anyhoo i convinced myself it could be a faint BFP so i drove down the chemist and got a CB digi and i got a NOT PREGNANT Booooooo.
> 
> Anyway i still have hope as i have been having really strange cramps for the last 3 days they are different to AF cramps and i only ever get AF Cramps the 1st day of my period never before it. Has anybody had these cramps expecting AF and then getting a BFP?????
> 
> 
> So i still think there is hope! I will be testing again in the morning (god these tests are costing me a fortune lol)
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!! xxxxx

Sorry about the crappy evap :hugs:

I think I said before, but I had cramps all weekend just gone before getting my bfp on monday. I could of sworn that af was coming too. I also never usually cramp before af, only once it arrives. Fx that all your cramping means a bfp is just round the corner :dust: :flower:


----------



## Daisys39

Sorry about the crappy evap :hugs:

I think I said before, but I had cramps all weekend just gone before getting my bfp on monday. I could of sworn that af was coming too. I also never usually cramp before af, only once it arrives. Fx that all your cramping means a bfp is just round the corner :dust: :flower:[/QUOTE]


Thanks BabyMaybe, yes i think i read your thread before you had BFP. I Have experienced cramping during early pregnancy but never before AF is due so i really hope it is a good sign! 
I have also been really off my food and fussy about what i eat the last few days? I normally want to eat everything in sight before AF lol 

How's the pregnancy going hunni? Are you still on cloud 9!! xxx:happydance:


----------



## sg0720

see i knew we weren't the only ones lol


sorry about AF and fx for those cramps hope its a BFP


----------



## doggylover

Sorry to those who have gotten af :hugs: baby dust for next cycle!


----------



## 2eMommy

yellow11 said:


> 2eMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Today is my test day. I tested with an FRER last night after my mouth watered at looking at orange gatorade in the store...I just had to have it.
> 
> I THINK I see a very faint line, I cant get it to photograph, so It may be a case of "line eye delirium."
> 
> I will wait until the morning to try again~
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> My 1st line on a frer was too faint to photograph too. Test with FMU!
> How many dpo are you? Good luck xClick to expand...


I am 10DPO, I have shorter LPs so I tested early. Maybe this is an average month! I will see if the line is real tomorrow... TY for the wishes!


----------



## DanielleRae

Extreme nausia woke me up at 6:30am this morning, after a short while i was able to fall back asleep & seem to feel fine so far. Too soon to really know, but wishing for the best!


----------



## sg0720

oooooo good luck hope to see another BFP

good luck danielle


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I'm begining to get worried...
These cramps today hurt, a lot. They feel like what I get about 12 hours before AF. 
Nothing going on with cm, lots of lotiony cm, no spotting. 
With my temp drop this morning, I was thinking second estrogen surge, maybe implantation, but man alive, I don't get why these cramps are going on...


----------



## ukgirl23

loro... how many dpo are you?? I had major bad cramps at 4-6dpo.. xx


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm 4 dpo


----------



## ukgirl23

could be implantation... fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Forrest

Well ladies I'm in need of some advice. I'm 11dpo and I've been having discomfort :sick: and feeling crampish since yesterday. Af is due on Saturday so I am worried. Did anyone else feel this way? :-k


----------



## MadHat

Scarlet369 said:


> MadHat said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've posted twice in my own thread to no avail... Wondered if I could have your opinions?!?! I'm 12dpo, yesterday I experienced White discharge with blood streaks, since then the discharge itself has turnt baby pink and it's now showing in my urine! It's very scanty and blobby, almost like tissue matter. Headcache, painful itchy breasts and very dull cramping to accompany it. What's the chances of IB do u think! This isn't my normal sign of AF coming. Usually just spot brown a day before. Help me out ladies
> 
> Well I've heard ib can happen 5-14 dpo but Id say it really depends on each person so its hard to say. how long is your usual lp?Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply :) I'm not sure how long my phase is if I'm honest, were pretty much not trying not preventing... I average a 29 day cycle at the moment. I've looked up my cycle since the spotting and i was due to ovulate 22nd June but I don't know for definate. Grr 2ww is harder than I thought! Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Daisy - I'm doing ok thanks. Still a little shocked that I got a bfp the first month back ntnp after the ectopic and also feeling very cautious about it and not wanting to get too excited. Fell asleep this evening straight after putting the girls to bed at 8pm and woke up an hour later! I didn't mean to I only laid on the bed for a quick rest and the next thing I knew it was an hour later!! :haha:


----------



## Praying4bump

Forrest said:


> Well ladies I'm in need of some advice. I'm 11dpo and I've been having discomfort :sick: and feeling crampish since yesterday. Af is due on Saturday so I am worried. Did anyone else feel this way? :-k

I am also 11 dpo today and I have the cramps also. My back is also aching a bit. It's the norm for me to feel like this pre AF. Needless to say I'm loosing hope right now. :nope: 

I hope it's a sign for you!! Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## elliot

Forrest said:


> Well ladies I'm in need of some advice. I'm 11dpo and I've been having discomfort :sick: and feeling crampish since yesterday. Af is due on Saturday so I am worried. Did anyone else feel this way? :-k

I think it depends on what's normal for you. When I was TTC#1 I never used to get cramps other than the day AF arrived and maybe for a few days afterward, so on my BFP cycle when I got cramps during much of the 2ww it was unusual for me and wound up being an early PG symptom. Hoping it's a good sign for you too! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

looks like I'm still in. AF not here and all traces of blood in my cervix has disappeared.


----------



## ukgirl23

yaaaaayyy sequeena!!!! xx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun :hugs: still feeling achy but had this on and off when pregnant with T.


----------



## ukgirl23

I've got my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you hun!


----------



## Forrest

Prayingforbump and Elliot... thank you guys so much for your replies. I highly appreciate it. All the best to you and just want u to know that its not normal for me to cramp like this before af. I only cramp terribly after af comes.. I'm still scared but glad to hear from you all. :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## 28329

sequeena said:


> looks like I'm still in. AF not here and all traces of blood in my cervix has disappeared.

Sounds promising. Best of luck to you. When will you test?


----------



## sg0720

sequeena- fx for you girl


----------



## sequeena

Well I did a FRER this morning (not FMU, have problems with my bladder so can't hold it as long). Looks :bfn: to me but others have said they can see a faint line. Tomorrow I have to go into town so will get some cheapies whilst I'm there (unless AF arrives tonight).


----------



## sequeena

This is the test. Someone inverted it for me too x
 



Attached Files:







552577_4362986598015_999385102_n.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 36









529421_4363065199980_660828309_n.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ukgirl23

i saw a very very, barely there line without looking for it I hope this is it for you xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello everyone, looks like I'm out this month :/ 

Fx'd for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## sg0720

I'm sorry I dnt see anything on the tests

Moorebetter sorry to hear that fx for u

Afm- my cp went up way high today which I hope is good. And this afternoon I've had had the urgency to pee and I would just dribble then go a lil more not sure what's going on with that but it sure is annoying


----------



## Moorebetter

*Hey can I be down for July 30th?????*


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

lorojovanos said:


> I'm 4 dpo

I'm right there with you!!!!! fx for both of us:flower:


----------



## kel21

If I o on time this month af should be due on the 28th if you wouldn't mind putting me down for that? Guess I will have a second chance this month!

Also I have been reading up on royal jelly w/bee pollen, is anyone familiar with it? I've read lots of good stuff about it!


----------



## sg0720

I've never hear that what is it


----------



## kel21

Apperently royal jelly improves egg quality and overall reproductive health. NOT to be used by people allergic to bees!!!!!


----------



## sara070102

Can I be added for July 20th? This is my first round of Clomid and I have no freakin idea when I will ovulate :dohh: but I will be a few days late by the 20th if no af so seems like a good date for testing :thumbup:


----------



## FlaMie

I've got a bad feeling that I'm out this month. The BBT hasn't been high up... oh gosh! Just hanging on to a little hope now :(


----------



## sg0720

I'm so scared to try anything I'm trying to do it all natural


----------



## BabyKayKay

Add me to the 7th, please? <3 I am new here, but I figured I caught the egg...JUST MAYBE. I am late for AF by two days, however, my test was a BFN yesterday. ;; So maybe I just tested too early. 
I have been a little sore in the bbs (typical for AF symptoms) but very gassy. :C That's new for me. I have little twinges here and there. I am very tired..but I also work with kiddos all day. 

I am TTC #1. 

Babydust to all. :)


----------



## FlaMie

Oh no! I honestly think I'm out this cycle... went to the washroom and I swear I saw CM with brown spots! BBS aren't as sore ... all typical of AF announcing its arrival! I so wanna cry... gosh!


----------



## newfiegolf

New to this site! Add for July 6th... might be a little early, if DH has anything to do with it I'll be waiting till the 7th or 8th. The wait kills me...
Lots of little cramps on my left side and shooting pain in my left bb. 
One minute I have pain in my bb and cramps and think I'm totally pregnant, the next i'm fine and think I'm out.


----------



## Forrest

newfiegolf said:


> New to this site! Add for July 6th... might be a little early, if DH has anything to do with it I'll be waiting till the 7th or 8th. The wait kills me...
> Lots of little cramps on my left side and shooting pain in my left bb.
> One minute I have pain in my bb and cramps and think I'm totally pregnant, the next i'm fine and think I'm out.

All the best to you. :dust:
:hug:


----------



## shellyt

:-( ladies please can you help... as some of you know I am about a week late. I did a test this morning and it looks BFN, however I swear I can see anouther line but it is that faint sometimes I think I imagined it, then I see it again!!! arrrgghhh I am beyond fed up.... i really thought I 'knew' I was pregnant! xxxx (on these tests is the line always there in the back - is that what i could be seeing)


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Well, 9DPO now, and although my chart is looking beautiful, I'm pretty sure I'm out. I don't think we DTD at the right times to conceive (and DH withdrew twice this cycle). For the first time, I'm wishing AF was here so I could get on with my next cycle and maybe have a chance for a :bfp: ... this TWW is killing me!


----------



## doggylover

Still waiting for even a hint that I may o sometime soon. I'm hoping (based on last cycle) that it will be sometime around 14th (which is awkward as my in laws are coming to stay so we can't bd like crazy!) 

I need this month to be it! I was on etsy the other day and oh my gosh their nursery decorations are gorgeous! Picked out a whole load of stuff! Now I just need my little bean to go with!


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies. I tested with FMU today on my last OPK and it was negative so I'm thinking I'm out, although my friend says 10dpo is still early and I know it too. Tomorrow I will test with a digi and if I am pregnant I hope I get my BFP tomorrow morning as its our anniversary and I want to gift him with my BFP :) FX'ed


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck to all the ladies testing at the moment, lots of :dust: coming your way :)

Sequeena - I'm sure I see a very faint something on your test. Lots of luck testing again today hunni xx


----------



## Daisys39

Right Ladies i tested again with FMU (test is a strip test called freedom) i do not know what the sensitivity is? Anyhoo i think i have another evil evap :( I finish work at 1 so i am going to go get a FRER and settle this one and for all as i have saved my FMU. 
I am so fed up now just want AF to arrive or get a BFP :( these tests are costing a fortune and each BFN or evap i get is driving me insane.
Cramps have subsided now still getting a niggle here and there but thats about it.


----------



## Daisys39

shellyt said:


> :-( ladies please can you help... as some of you know I am about a week late. I did a test this morning and it looks BFN, however I swear I can see anouther line but it is that faint sometimes I think I imagined it, then I see it again!!! arrrgghhh I am beyond fed up.... i really thought I 'knew' I was pregnant! xxxx (on these tests is the line always there in the back - is that what i could be seeing)

SHELLYT i am having the same problems i am getting the big guns out now and getting a FRER as i am due on today (CD28). If its a BFN i am gonna scream after my 2 evil evaps!!!! LOL. Good luck hunni i will put my result up when i test a bit later xxx


----------



## yellow11

Sequeena, I can see a squinter. Any update this morning?
Good luck hun :dance:


----------



## Daisys39

Well i did another test and it was a stark BFN! :( 
Think i'm definatly out this month ladies. After 12 months of being very relaxed about ttc i think i may invest in a CB fertility monitor and BB Themometer to try and see whats going on during my cycles. Baby dust to everyone else waiting to test xxxxx


----------



## Linzs304

:witch: I'm out


----------



## Praying4bump

Well, I&#8217;m 12/13 dpo today. I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;m out. I haven&#8217;t tested but I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;m out. My temps are at my pre-Af stage. I was cramping so much last night that I took 2 Aleve&#8217;s. This morning the cramps stopped but I know they will be back. I was really sad :cry: about it last night but I feel better this morning. I just want AF to start already so that I can go onto next cycle.

Good luck ladies. Baby dust!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning, I could scream:( FF took away my crosshairs this morning...Go from 4 dpo to not even ovulated yet? What the heck, last night cramps were so bad and before bed, my mouth tasted like I had just chewed on some change... I'm really at a loss with that very positive opk last Friday, I "felt" some pulling on the left side Saturday early morning and these cramps are not ovulation, they feel like AF which is still early since I'm only CD 22. What is going on:(


----------



## sg0720

awwww ladies :hugs: im so sorry about either AF coming or you feeling that your out. i hope you all get your BFPs soon

loro- do you listen to your body besides temp? like watch your CM for ewcm and things like that

AFM- 12dpo :) today also today is my 2nd due date for AF and she is not here:thumbup: my last AF date is due the 8th so only 3more days to see if the witch comes...i was really thinknig about testing tomorrow and if its a BFN then i know i am out.....but maybe ill wait.:dohh:..lol..unsure at the moment


----------



## lorojovanos

I do watch my CM, and am very intuned with my body. I am 99% positive I have ovulated. I was playing around on FF and if my temp goes back up, only a WEE bit, I'll get my CH back, so we will wait and see. Meanwhile, I took a test, even though it's stupid early, but I'll post soon...
Good luck tomorrow testing:)


----------



## Scarlet369

Still no temp jump, think though that not opking is making me more relaxed this cycle a little bit. Today is my birthday so hoping for some baby making birthday sex.


----------



## sg0720

loro- i was asking because maybe that charts not 100% and if you know you ovulated id trust that good luck and thanks

scarlet- happy birthday! and good luck catching that egg!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Ok, so despite FF saying I havent ovulated now(until my temp goes back up tomorrow and I get my CH back:thumbup:
I know that I have, so like a crazy person, I took a test. Top is yesterdays, bottom is today, FMU. You cannot say there is nothing there, you can however say, Erin you're a wacko, that's an indent or evap. (Although pic was taken about 7 minutes after)
My cramps are still pretty significant today, and my mouth no longer tastes like I chewed on a quarter...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## sg0720

i dont see anything. sorry maybe someone has better eyes then i do...on the 2nd once it looked like an indent but i am not 100%


----------



## Scarlet369

Dear Erin, Please do not test 4dpo and then make me feel bad for not seeing anything


----------



## lorojovanos

It very well can be an indent...I just see "something" thats all


----------



## lorojovanos

Scarlet369 said:


> Dear Erin, Please do not test 4dpo and then make me feel bad for not seeing anything

Sorry hon:(


----------



## Scarlet369

hahahaha its ok


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning, I could scream:( FF took away my crosshairs this morning...Go from 4 dpo to not even ovulated yet? What the heck, last night cramps were so bad and before bed, my mouth tasted like I had just chewed on some change... I'm really at a loss with that very positive opk last Friday, I "felt" some pulling on the left side Saturday early morning and these cramps are not ovulation, they feel like AF which is still early since I'm only CD 22. What is going on:(




lorojovanos said:


> Ok, so despite FF saying I havent ovulated now(until my temp goes back up tomorrow and I get my CH back:thumbup:
> I know that I have, so like a crazy person, I took a test. Top is yesterdays, bottom is today, FMU. You cannot say there is nothing there, you can however say, Erin you're a wacko, that's an indent or evap. (Although pic was taken about 7 minutes after)
> My cramps are still pretty significant today, and my mouth no longer tastes like I chewed on a quarter...:wacko:

Have you tried switching the method on ff? Research or fam? Did you do an opk on cd 14 in the pm? With the drop and rise there could be a slight possiblitly that you o'd on cd 14 and that you caught the end of your surge on cd 15 which would put you at 7dpo. Not unheard of for a pos hpt! I totally see something on that second test, but I have gotten a pink evap on a test like that. Fxd for you!!!!!!


----------



## Teeshawn

Iam ttc for baby number 2. ugly period due to come on 10 june. I pray that it wont, i have been trying for 4 months now. Now iam having slight cramps on my abdomen just on the left side, i have been nauseous the whole day and i feel wet all the time but nothing is coming out. Who wants to be ttc buddies


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, I could scream:( FF took away my crosshairs this morning...Go from 4 dpo to not even ovulated yet? What the heck, last night cramps were so bad and before bed, my mouth tasted like I had just chewed on some change... I'm really at a loss with that very positive opk last Friday, I "felt" some pulling on the left side Saturday early morning and these cramps are not ovulation, they feel like AF which is still early since I'm only CD 22. What is going on:(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so despite FF saying I havent ovulated now(until my temp goes back up tomorrow and I get my CH back:thumbup:
> I know that I have, so like a crazy person, I took a test. Top is yesterdays, bottom is today, FMU. You cannot say there is nothing there, you can however say, Erin you're a wacko, that's an indent or evap. (Although pic was taken about 7 minutes after)
> My cramps are still pretty significant today, and my mouth no longer tastes like I chewed on a quarter...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried switching the method on ff? Research or fam? Did you do an opk on cd 14 in the pm? With the drop and rise there could be a slight possiblitly that you o'd on cd 14 and that you caught the end of your surge on cd 15 which would put you at 7dpo. Not unheard of for a pos hpt! I totally see something on that second test, but I have gotten a pink evap on a test like that. Fxd for you!!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm going to look into that Kel, thanks hon:)


----------



## sg0720

i am also ttc number 2 AF is due in 3days on july 8th fx it doesnt come


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, I could scream:( FF took away my crosshairs this morning...Go from 4 dpo to not even ovulated yet? What the heck, last night cramps were so bad and before bed, my mouth tasted like I had just chewed on some change... I'm really at a loss with that very positive opk last Friday, I "felt" some pulling on the left side Saturday early morning and these cramps are not ovulation, they feel like AF which is still early since I'm only CD 22. What is going on:(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so despite FF saying I havent ovulated now(until my temp goes back up tomorrow and I get my CH back:thumbup:
> I know that I have, so like a crazy person, I took a test. Top is yesterdays, bottom is today, FMU. You cannot say there is nothing there, you can however say, Erin you're a wacko, that's an indent or evap. (Although pic was taken about 7 minutes after)
> My cramps are still pretty significant today, and my mouth no longer tastes like I chewed on a quarter...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried switching the method on ff? Research or fam? Did you do an opk on cd 14 in the pm? With the drop and rise there could be a slight possiblitly that you o'd on cd 14 and that you caught the end of your surge on cd 15 which would put you at 7dpo. Not unheard of for a pos hpt! I totally see something on that second test, but I have gotten a pink evap on a test like that. Fxd for you!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to look into that Kel, thanks hon:)Click to expand...

I havent farted around with FF yet, but I do recall, CD14's opk was at like 1130 am and it was almost a positive, and then on CD 15, I tested at like 330pm I believe and it was obviously positive. I questionned weather I was a couple days ahead...hmmmmm


----------



## Scarlet369

I really dont think you can really rely on just the OPKs though, since you can Ovulate 12-72 hours after a +opk, and you can have surge without Oing, I think that a really unreliable to tell how many dpo you are.


----------



## lorojovanos

I just switched m method to research, I didn't change add or delete anything else, signs, opk's etc, and my CH's came back and put me at 5 dpo still...Right where I thought I would be


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> I just switched m method to research, I didn't change add or delete anything else, signs, opk's etc, and my CH's came back and put me at 5 dpo still...Right where I thought I would be

Can't wait to see what tomorrows test shows!!! Fxd it was not an evil evap!!


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi ladies i dont know if u see my previous posts but i kept getting pos opks but i just got a faint :bfp::happydance: af was due today but i usually spot the ay before and just got yellow cm! praying this lil bean sticks...wish u girls all the luck in the world for ur bfp soon.:flower: xx


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats!!!


----------



## klaremumof3

Moorebetter said:


> congrats!!!

Thank u x:flower:


----------



## sg0720

congratulations!!!!


----------



## FlaMie

This is sssoooooo sad. I'm not even due for AF and I'm all natural IUI... why has my AF decided to show its witchery face so early this month?! I'm expected due only in another 5 days and now I've all the AF symptoms - brownish streaks turning red. It is really THIS difficult to have a BFP... perhaps it is just not meant to be for me and hub.

Good luck ladies out there... hang in there for your BFP while I journey the next cycle. :cry:


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats klaremumof3!!! 


I just tested.. 10 dpo today, have a ton of symptoms and still BFN!! I picked up some vitamins today. DH and I have now been ntnp for 2 months and trying for 4 months and no luck so he is off to get his swimmers tested. I feel deflated and to top everything off, when I picked up my 4 year old son today I got told he had a tantrum at school.. a big one... because he couldnt ride on the bikes... so brilliant... hopefully I'll get a late BFP but I think I'm out.


----------



## klaremumof3

sg0720 said:


> congratulations!!!!

:flower: thank u and good luck x


----------



## klaremumof3

ukgirl23 said:


> congrats klaremumof3!!!
> 
> 
> I just tested.. 10 dpo today, have a ton of symptoms and still BFN!! I picked up some vitamins today. DH and I have now been ntnp for 2 months and trying for 4 months and no luck so he is off to get his swimmers tested. I feel deflated and to top everything off, when I picked up my 4 year old son today I got told he had a tantrum at school.. a big one... because he couldnt ride on the bikes... so brilliant... hopefully I'll get a late BFP but I think I'm out.

its not over till the witch has showed up fx for u, i nearly gave up after 16months of seeing them negatives :hugs: x


----------



## ukgirl23

klaremumof3 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> congrats klaremumof3!!!
> 
> 
> I just tested.. 10 dpo today, have a ton of symptoms and still BFN!! I picked up some vitamins today. DH and I have now been ntnp for 2 months and trying for 4 months and no luck so he is off to get his swimmers tested. I feel deflated and to top everything off, when I picked up my 4 year old son today I got told he had a tantrum at school.. a big one... because he couldnt ride on the bikes... so brilliant... hopefully I'll get a late BFP but I think I'm out.
> 
> its not over till the witch has showed up fx for u, i nearly gave up after 16months of seeing them negatives :hugs: xClick to expand...


Thanks hun but I'm not very optimistic anymore. I think I'm just going to go to bed! lol :(


----------



## Forrest

ukgirl23 said:


> congrats klaremumof3!!!
> 
> 
> I just tested.. 10 dpo today, have a ton of symptoms and still BFN!! I picked up some vitamins today. DH and I have now been ntnp for 2 months and trying for 4 months and no luck so he is off to get his swimmers tested. I feel deflated and to top everything off, when I picked up my 4 year old son today I got told he had a tantrum at school.. a big one... because he couldnt ride on the bikes... so brilliant... hopefully I'll get a late BFP but I think I'm out.

Hi, I think at 10dpo it's way to early to test so dont give up just yet. My last :bfp: only showed two weeks after missed af because my hcg levels were low. I'm 12dpo and I tested this morning (with no hope) and I got a :bfn:
I'm waiting for missed af on the 7th and maybe I'll test next week. Babydust to you :dust::dust::dust:
:hug: :flow:


----------



## ukgirl23

Forrest said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> congrats klaremumof3!!!
> 
> 
> I just tested.. 10 dpo today, have a ton of symptoms and still BFN!! I picked up some vitamins today. DH and I have now been ntnp for 2 months and trying for 4 months and no luck so he is off to get his swimmers tested. I feel deflated and to top everything off, when I picked up my 4 year old son today I got told he had a tantrum at school.. a big one... because he couldnt ride on the bikes... so brilliant... hopefully I'll get a late BFP but I think I'm out.
> 
> Hi, I think at 10dpo it's way to early to test so dont give up just yet. My last :bfp: only showed two weeks after missed af because my hcg levels were low. I'm 12dpo and I tested this morning (with no hope) and I got a :bfn:
> I'm waiting for missed af on the 7th and maybe I'll test next week. Babydust to you :dust::dust::dust:
> :hug: :flow:Click to expand...


in both my previous pregnancies I got early BFPs and both were dark red lines too, but yes maybe 10dpo is too early I will test again in the morning and if nothing I will wait until 14dpo if no AF, the past 4 cycles have all been 25-26 days long today id CD26 for me, usually I have spotty skin now but not one spot on my face... oh well I guess I will hold on to some hope for a while longer xx Baby dust to you too hun I hope you get your bfp xxxx :hugs:


----------



## v6pony

I really want to test again but afraid to get my hopes up again. I don't want to see a BFN like I did on Tuesday. AF is due on Sunday, not sure if I will test again before that or not. If I do it'll probably be Saturday.

Congrats to all those with BFP's and so sorry to all of you with BFN's. :hugs:


----------



## shellyt

Forrest said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> congrats klaremumof3!!!
> 
> 
> I just tested.. 10 dpo today, have a ton of symptoms and still BFN!! I picked up some vitamins today. DH and I have now been ntnp for 2 months and trying for 4 months and no luck so he is off to get his swimmers tested. I feel deflated and to top everything off, when I picked up my 4 year old son today I got told he had a tantrum at school.. a big one... because he couldnt ride on the bikes... so brilliant... hopefully I'll get a late BFP but I think I'm out.
> 
> Hi, I think at 10dpo it's way to early to test so dont give up just yet. My last :bfp: only showed two weeks after missed af because my hcg levels were low. I'm 12dpo and I tested this morning (with no hope) and I got a :bfn:
> I'm waiting for missed af on the 7th and maybe I'll test next week. Babydust to you :dust::dust::dust:
> :hug: :flow:Click to expand...

Forrest, do you still think there is a chance for me then? I am week late from AF but has a BFN this morning :nope:


----------



## adroplet

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi ladies i dont know if u see my previous posts but i kept getting pos opks but i just got a faint :bfp::happydance: af was due today but i usually spot the ay before and just got yellow cm! praying this lil bean sticks...wish u girls all the luck in the world for ur bfp soon.:flower: xx

Klare CONGRATULATIONS! and can u post a pic please, i love to see BFPs!!!


----------



## klaremumof3

First response isnt that clear ,ic is there, but got a "pregnant" on a digi when hubby got home!
 



Attached Files:







pp.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 19









ppp.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ukgirl23

WOW lovely bfp xx how many dpo are you? xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats klaremumof3 :dance: I see you have 3 girls already, me too and I just got my bfp on monday :)


----------



## srrhc

Wow congrats to all the July bfp so far! How exciting! Afm I am just waiting patiently to o haha!


----------



## klaremumof3

baby_maybe said:


> Congrats klaremumof3 :dance: I see you have 3 girls already, me too and I just got my bfp on monday :)

Oh that's fab! Yes I have 3 beautiful girls and would be happy with a 4th or a boy I don't mind in just over the moon! Congrats on ur bfp too hun we can be bump buddies x


----------



## Daisys39

To all the ladies who have gotten their beautiful BFP! I was due my AF TODAY still nothing .....yet and BFN today lol. 

Anyhoo and i'm sorry if this is TMI but i have been getting loads of milky cm all day? Did any of you experience this? 

Thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## doggylover

srrhc said:


> Wow congrats to all the July bfp so far! How exciting! Afm I am just waiting patiently to o haha!

Me too.. It sucks!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Daisys39 said:


> To all the ladies who have gotten their beautiful BFP! I was due my AF TODAY still nothing .....yet and BFN today lol.
> 
> Anyhoo and i'm sorry if this is TMI but i have been getting loads of milky cm all day? Did any of you experience this?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx

I had loads of this at 6-8dpo .. I'm not sure what causes it because when I searched it it could be a sign of both AF or pregnancy :/ Hopefully it is pregnancy!!! good luck xx


----------



## Wellington

Stargazer... Please up date me with a BFP please!!!

Good luck for the rest of July all!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Just wanted to let you know af got me right on time.


----------



## ukgirl23

YAY congrats wellington!!!! H&H 9 months to you hun xxxx


----------



## Moorebetter

Wellington said:


> Stargazer... Please up date me with a BFP please!!!
> 
> Good luck for the rest of July all!


awesome!!!!!! congrats


----------



## Kinoley

ukgirl23 said:


> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies who have gotten their beautiful BFP! I was due my AF TODAY still nothing .....yet and BFN today lol.
> 
> Anyhoo and i'm sorry if this is TMI but i have been getting loads of milky cm all day? Did any of you experience this?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx
> 
> I had loads of this at 6-8dpo .. I'm not sure what causes it because when I searched it it could be a sign of both AF or pregnancy :/ Hopefully it is pregnancy!!! good luck xxClick to expand...

I had a big lump of what was almost ewcm but milky white on 8dpo too. Its my only symptom so far.......but better than nothing. Holding out til Sunday :wacko:


----------



## Forrest

Hi, I think at 10dpo it's way to early to test so dont give up just yet. My last :bfp: only showed two weeks after missed af because my hcg levels were low. I'm 12dpo and I tested this morning (with no hope) and I got a :bfn:
I'm waiting for missed af on the 7th and maybe I'll test next week. Babydust to you :dust::dust::dust:
:hug: :flow:[/QUOTE]

Forrest, do you still think there is a chance for me then? I am week late from AF but has a BFN this morning :nope:[/QUOTE]
Hi SHELLYT
Yes I do think so. Sometimes women has lower hcg (human chorionic gonadotropin) so it may take longer for you to get a :bfp:
First there must be implantation and maybe a week or so after that the hcg will rise and be enough in your bloodstream to be filtered in your kidneys and then to be in your urine :-
that's when you 'Pee on the stick' it shows a :bfp:


----------



## Forrest

shellyt said:


> Forrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> congrats klaremumof3!!!
> 
> 
> I just tested.. 10 dpo today, have a ton of symptoms and still BFN!! I picked up some vitamins today. DH and I have now been ntnp for 2 months and trying for 4 months and no luck so he is off to get his swimmers tested. I feel deflated and to top everything off, when I picked up my 4 year old son today I got told he had a tantrum at school.. a big one... because he couldnt ride on the bikes... so brilliant... hopefully I'll get a late BFP:dust::dust::dust:
> :hug: :flow:
> 
> Forrest, do you still think there is a chance for me then? I am week late from AF but has a BFN this morning :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes you have to wait a week or more. If you took clomid its the same wait. I took clomid and I had cramps for 2 days and I thought the :witch: was gonna get me but it stopped and I'm not due for af until the 7th. I'm worried and praying for a :bfp:
> good luck to you. :flow:Click to expand...


----------



## veronica s

Forrest said:


> Hi, I think at 10dpo it's way to early to test so dont give up just yet. My last :bfp: only showed two weeks after missed af because my hcg levels were low. I'm 12dpo and I tested this morning (with no hope) and I got a :bfn:
> I'm waiting for missed af on the 7th and maybe I'll test next week. Babydust to you :dust::dust::dust:
> :hug: :flow:

Forrest, do you still think there is a chance for me then? I am week late from AF but has a BFN this morning :nope:[/QUOTE]
Hi SHELLYT
Yes I do think so. Sometimes women has lower hcg (human chorionic gonadotropin) so it may take longer for you to get a :bfp:
First there must be implantation and maybe a week or so after that the hcg will rise and be enough in your bloodstream to be filtered in your kidneys and then to be in your urine :-
that's when you 'Pee on the stick' it shows a :bfp:[/QUOTE]

You gave me some hope. I'm 7 days late, BFNs every morning. But I got a blood test done today at he doc and I will get my results tomorrow.......praying for that bfp


----------



## baby_maybe

klaremumof3 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Congrats klaremumof3 :dance: I see you have 3 girls already, me too and I just got my bfp on monday :)
> 
> Oh that's fab! Yes I have 3 beautiful girls and would be happy with a 4th or a boy I don't mind in just over the moon! Congrats on ur bfp too hun we can be bump buddies xClick to expand...

We would be happy with another girl or a boy too. Kinda thinking girl already, but don't have a preference! Bump buddies is awesome :dance: xx


----------



## Forrest

Well the hcg shows first in your blood so your bt will give you the correct answer. Good luck and babydust to you. :dust::dust::dust:
:hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all I originally posted on the may thread where I got my beautiful BFP after 8 years TTC however was not meant to be I had a D&C at 8 weeks!! So here I am again day 1 of TWW. Probably way too soon to be TTC again as the D&C was only just two weeks ago and I still have HCG in my system but I know my body ovulated over the last two days and my clock is ticking!! Hope you don't mind me jumping on board and good luck to us all!!

Also hi to 28329 sorry AF got you again and hope you ate keeping well xxx


----------



## Forrest

Oh this worried feeling I have is terrible.... I feel like it's taking too long for this Tww to be over.
I wish all the best to everyone :dust::dust: and sorry to those who got :bfn: . There's always next cycle. Lots of :hug:


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck veronica s xxx


----------



## Forrest

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all I originally posted on the may thread where I got my beautiful BFP after 8 years TTC however was not meant to be I had a D&C at 8 weeks!! So here I am again day 1 of TWW. Probably way too soon to be TTC again as the D&C was only just two weeks ago and I still have HCG in my system but I know my body ovulated over the last two days and my clock is ticking!! Hope you don't mind me jumping on board and good luck to us all!!
> 
> Also hi to 28329 sorry AF got you again and hope you ate keeping well xxx

So sorry for your loss..:flow:
it's never too soon, I know many people that got :bfp: soon after a mc....even before any af came so all the best to you :dust: and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Daisys39

Kinoley said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies who have gotten their beautiful BFP! I was due my AF TODAY still nothing .....yet and BFN today lol.
> 
> Anyhoo and i'm sorry if this is TMI but i have been getting loads of milky cm all day? Did any of you experience this?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx
> 
> I had loads of this at 6-8dpo .. I'm not sure what causes it because when I searched it it could be a sign of both AF or pregnancy :/ Hopefully it is pregnancy!!! good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a big lump of what was almost ewcm but milky white on 8dpo too. Its my only symptom so far.......but better than nothing. Holding out til Sunday :wacko:Click to expand...

Well i am now officially 2 days late ladies! Bbs super sore now and lots of creamy/milky cm when i'm normally really dry before :witch:, cramps that were horrendous 2 days ago have gone apart from a little twinge here and there, 2 bloody evil evap tests, why oh why can't i get a bfp?!?!?! 
Well i have 1 test left for in the morning, will post as soon as i have the result. Cmon ladies lets get our :bfp:!!! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

Daisys39 said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies who have gotten their beautiful BFP! I was due my AF TODAY still nothing .....yet and BFN today lol.
> 
> Anyhoo and i'm sorry if this is TMI but i have been getting loads of milky cm all day? Did any of you experience this?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx
> 
> I had loads of this at 6-8dpo .. I'm not sure what causes it because when I searched it it could be a sign of both AF or pregnancy :/ Hopefully it is pregnancy!!! good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a big lump of what was almost ewcm but milky white on 8dpo too. Its my only symptom so far.......but better than nothing. Holding out til Sunday :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i am now officially 2 days late ladies! Bbs super sore now and lots of creamy/milky cm when i'm normally really dry before :witch:, cramps that were horrendous 2 days ago have gone apart from a little twinge here and there, 2 bloody evil evap tests, why oh why can't i get a bfp?!?!?!
> Well i have 1 test left for in the morning, will post as soon as i have the result. Cmon ladies lets get our :bfp:!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

maybe you should get a blood test like veronica s hun, I hope so much that this is your BFP on the way xx


----------



## Daisys39

ukgirl23 said:


> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies who have gotten their beautiful BFP! I was due my AF TODAY still nothing .....yet and BFN today lol.
> 
> Anyhoo and i'm sorry if this is TMI but i have been getting loads of milky cm all day? Did any of you experience this?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx
> 
> I had loads of this at 6-8dpo .. I'm not sure what causes it because when I searched it it could be a sign of both AF or pregnancy :/ Hopefully it is pregnancy!!! good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a big lump of what was almost ewcm but milky white on 8dpo too. Its my only symptom so far.......but better than nothing. Holding out til Sunday :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i am now officially 2 days late ladies! Bbs super sore now and lots of creamy/milky cm when i'm normally really dry before :witch:, cramps that were horrendous 2 days ago have gone apart from a little twinge here and there, 2 bloody evil evap tests, why oh why can't i get a bfp?!?!?!
> Well i have 1 test left for in the morning, will post as soon as i have the result. Cmon ladies lets get our :bfp:!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should get a blood test like veronica s hun, I hope so much that this is your BFP on the way xxClick to expand...

Thanks UKGIRL from another UK girl :hugs:! I Hope so too. I am going to test again tomorrow and it its another BFN i am going to make an app at my docs Monday ( thats if AF doesnt show in the mean time) Really hoping the witch bloody stays away. These symptoms are driving me insane lol xx


----------



## Forrest

Good luck to you all... :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## newfiegolf

One day I have symptoms, the next I have nothing... 2WW...you suck
Maybe testing tomorrow if DH lets me... Definitely saturday


----------



## 2eMommy

Ladies, I thought I was out.... but 3 wondfos show a visible line and a light one on FRER... anyone know how to upload photos on here?


----------



## Kinoley

Daisys39 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies who have gotten their beautiful BFP! I was due my AF TODAY still nothing .....yet and BFN today lol.
> 
> Anyhoo and i'm sorry if this is TMI but i have been getting loads of milky cm all day? Did any of you experience this?
> 
> Thanks in advance xxxx
> 
> I had loads of this at 6-8dpo .. I'm not sure what causes it because when I searched it it could be a sign of both AF or pregnancy :/ Hopefully it is pregnancy!!! good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a big lump of what was almost ewcm but milky white on 8dpo too. Its my only symptom so far.......but better than nothing. Holding out til Sunday :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i am now officially 2 days late ladies! Bbs super sore now and lots of creamy/milky cm when i'm normally really dry before :witch:, cramps that were horrendous 2 days ago have gone apart from a little twinge here and there, 2 bloody evil evap tests, why oh why can't i get a bfp?!?!?!
> Well i have 1 test left for in the morning, will post as soon as i have the result. Cmon ladies lets get our :bfp:!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should get a blood test like veronica s hun, I hope so much that this is your BFP on the way xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks UKGIRL from another UK girl :hugs:! I Hope so too. I am going to test again tomorrow and it its another BFN i am going to make an app at my docs Monday ( thats if AF doesnt show in the mean time) Really hoping the witch bloody stays away. These symptoms are driving me insane lol xxClick to expand...

GL to you both :hugs:
Let us know how you get on! Keep your FX that my temp goes up again tomorrow. If it does i'll let myself test, if not I keep waiting :winkwink:


----------



## LeahMSta

2eMommy,
Not sure about how to upload pics but congrats on your BFP!!! I hope you have a sticky bean on your hands! A wonderful and loving 9 months and beyond to you and your little one!


----------



## veronica s

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all I originally posted on the may thread where I got my beautiful BFP after 8 years TTC however was not meant to be I had a D&C at 8 weeks!! So here I am again day 1 of TWW. Probably way too soon to be TTC again as the D&C was only just two weeks ago and I still have HCG in my system but I know my body ovulated over the last two days and my clock is ticking!! Hope you don't mind me jumping on board and good luck to us all!!
> 
> Also hi to 28329 sorry AF got you again and hope you ate keeping well xxx

So sorry for you loss. Praying for a sticky bean this time around!


----------



## veronica s

Thanks Forrest and ukgirl!


----------



## veronica s

2eMommy said:


> Ladies, I thought I was out.... but 3 wondfos show a visible line and a light one on FRER... anyone know how to upload photos on here?

AWESOME! Def want to see pics!


----------



## 2eMommy

I have never uploaded anything on here before, so I hope the attachment works. These were taken this evening, faint but I know they are there, one could be my eyes playing tricks but not 3! 

I took an frer and dipped it, the line is light and visible, but cant get it to photograph. Makes me think the light line I saw on the FRER the other day wasnt my imagination after all. 


These are 11 DPO
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## adroplet

I'm out for July. Just got my blood test results.......BFN.


----------



## sg0720

I will have to look at the pics wen I get home

Sorry about bfn adroplet

Afm- I have a uti...never had one in my life


----------



## 2eMommy

Sorry droplet. We posted at the same time :( I didnt realize.


----------



## veronica s

2eMommy said:


> I have never uploaded anything on here before, so I hope the attachment works. These were taken this evening, faint but I know they are there, one could be my eyes playing tricks but not 3!
> 
> I took an frer and dipped it, the line is light and visible, but cant get it to photograph. Makes me think the light line I saw on the FRER the other day wasnt my imagination after all.
> 
> 
> These are 11 DPO

Looks promising to me! Congrats!


----------



## adroplet

it's alright. I'm happy for you, Congratulations!

i just wish that for every bfn there was a bfp here.


----------



## LeahMSta

2eMommy, Your pic looks like 3 BFP to me  Test with another FRER in the morning!


----------



## alicatt

Looks like I'm a go for July..
I had a sonohysterogram today and they were able to flush out my right tube. Now that it is clear we can do an IUI this month, YAY! The reason we were thinking it wouldn't happen is that the right tube was blocked and my dominant follicle was on the right side. Now that it is open, we can do the IUI! WOOHOO! I will be having the IUI in the next 2-5 days, then the 2WW begins. I think you could put me down for testing on July 24th. That should be about 14 DPO.


----------



## 2eMommy

alicatt said:


> Looks like I'm a go for July..
> I had a sonohysterogram today and they were able to flush out my right tube. Now that it is clear we can do an IUI this month, YAY! The reason we were thinking it wouldn't happen is that the right tube was blocked and my dominant follicle was on the right side. Now that it is open, we can do the IUI! WOOHOO! I will be having the IUI in the next 2-5 days, then the 2WW begins. I think you could put me down for testing on July 24th. That should be about 14 DPO.



FX'd for you for July!!


----------



## mommyx1

2emommy looks good to me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good evening girls, 
Same as last night, tastes like I'm chewing on metal...Not all day though.


----------



## LittleMrsM

sg0720 said:


> Hello ladies I am 9dpo today and about 2mins ago is the first time I felt like a sharp. Pain in my lower stomach area I'm not going to say uterus because I still am not sure where id actually feel something there lasted about 30seconds to a minute fx its a little bean and not the witch lol

I had a similar feeling 6dpo and 7dpo, mine was sharp combined with a few pulling type feelings...however now i simply feel like AF is about to show. Due either 17th or 18th. I'll be testing on the 19th if (fx) she doesn't arrive. :thumbup:


----------



## Forrest

Praying its not the :witch:.... and just a sticky bean. I'm so worried. :(


----------



## ukgirl23

Good morning ladies.. 2emommy your tests look lovely i hope those lines get darker! Congrats! Forrest dont worry about the pain it could be nothing xx

im now 11 dpo.. i tested again last night with a frer and nothing... its our 3years anniversary today so Im about to use my digi and pray that I get my bfp... i hope if im not peegnant that af wont ruin today.... or tonight hehe ;) good luck to those who are testing today!! Xxx


----------



## MrsGruffalo

10DPO, and another temp rise today. I've generally been hovering around 36.65, and jumped waaaaay up to 36.77 this morning.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Wow, a lot of action on this thread today! Can't really personalise every response, but I will say a massive congratulations to those who got their beloved BFP! Also, I'm so sorry to MrsMJ (sorry if I forgot how to spell your nickname!) for returning after a M/C! :( I had a m/c after DS#1, had a D&C and was super fertile after that good cleanout, so conceived on the first try after that! Good luck!!! Also, those with AF, I'm sorry and good luck for next cycle! Those with BFNs... keep on testing!!!!! Some women take a little longer, just take a browse of the charts on FF under the pregnant section, and make sure you search for those with a "negative HPT before pos" and "late positive HPT" and you will see how many women get their positives later in the cycle. There IS hope! :)

3/4 dpo for me (not sure which one, any ideas ladies?) and symptom spotting: nothing today, no cramps, nausea, sore bbs, backache (well, a little bit right now in lower back). Just constipation and a tiny bit of acid reflux that just came on now. I'm pretty relaxed about it and am not too obsessed yet. Haven't even poas yet! haha! Will keep you all updated though!


----------



## ginny83

Hi, can I please join :)

AF for me is due on the 25th so I'm going to test then (I bet I'll end up caving and testing early though!)

This is my 2nd cycle TTC #2 after my MMC. I really hope we catch it this time!!


----------



## Daisys39

Right ladies superdrug were out of FRER so i got one of their own brands which i have heard is super sensitive. Anyhoo i definatly see a really really faint line but really scared its YET another evap and also scared it should be a lot darker with me being 2 days late? What do you think? My phone is really crap at taking close up so its not the best pic. Please be honest if you think there is nothing there? 

Thanks ladies (God this is driving me insane!) :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

I can see something _very_ faint! Keep testing!

Afm...still waiting to o...


----------



## baby_maybe

I can see something on there Daisy, the pic is a little blurry to be sure though. I'm the queen of the late bfp, so keep testing :dust:


----------



## Daisys39

baby_maybe said:


> I can see something on there Daisy, the pic is a little blurry to be sure though. I'm the queen of the late bfp, so keep testing :dust:

Thanks babymaybe! OMG all this testing is really getting to me now :cry:
Just wish i knew either way. What CD did you get your first proper BFP and had you got BFNS evaps before it? xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Daisy I see it!! Good luck hunxxxxx


----------



## Daisys39

Thanks UKGIRL! Hopefully 'll have a darker BFP tomorrow xxx


----------



## elliot

I caved this morning and used an Answer test and it was a :bfn:! I was a bit surprised as I just "felt PG" and had a lot of symptoms similar to when I got my BFP w/DD. 

So glad I've been journaling my symptoms though as now hopefully I'll have a better baseline for what my 2ww's are like PP. 

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Daisys39

elliot said:


> I caved this morning and used an Answer test and it was a :bfn:! I was a bit surprised as I just "felt PG" and had a lot of symptoms similar to when I got my BFP w/DD.
> 
> So glad I've been journaling my symptoms though as now hopefully I'll have a better baseline for what my 2ww's are like PP.
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! :happydance:

Your not out yet hunni! Im two days late and still no AF!! When are you due AF? xx


----------



## ginny83

Daisy, I can see a line - but it looks very faint? That's pic is hard to tell on though.

Hopefully it will be super obvious tomorrow :)


----------



## Daisys39

ginny83 said:


> Daisy, I can see a line - but it looks very faint? That's pic is hard to tell on though.
> 
> Hopefully it will be super obvious tomorrow :)

Thanks Ginny i really hope so too! Im going to go buy yet another test now for tommorrow. Any recommendations for a good sensitive one ladies?? xxxx


----------



## elliot

Daisys39 said:


> elliot said:
> 
> 
> I caved this morning and used an Answer test and it was a :bfn:! I was a bit surprised as I just "felt PG" and had a lot of symptoms similar to when I got my BFP w/DD.
> 
> So glad I've been journaling my symptoms though as now hopefully I'll have a better baseline for what my 2ww's are like PP.
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! :happydance:
> 
> Your not out yet hunni! Im two days late and still no AF!! When are you due AF? xxClick to expand...

I'm not exactly sure when AF is due as I'm still figuring out my cycles PP and they are different than before-DD. I estimated AF could have been due anywhere between July4 and July9. I know I'm not officially out till she shows up, but I'm pretty sure she'll arrive as we're really just NTNP and I'm not really sure when I OVd. I'll start getting serious about TTC if NTNP hasn't produced reults by Sept.

So your AF is 2 days late but no BFP huh? Fingers crossed AF stays away for you!


----------



## elliot

Daisys39 said:


> Im going to go buy yet another test now for tommorrow. Any recommendations for a good sensitive one ladies?? xxxx

Oh, I just looked back and saw your test! I think I can see the line there! :happydance: Good for you and hopefully it gets darker next time so no squinting will be needed.

I love the Answer tests because it seems like they're always plain as day to me, no squinting needed and they don't seem to change as time passes.

Best of luck!:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Hiya ladies :) I am also 2 days late. I do think I'm pregnant, just giving the egg a few days to get settled in before I test again :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck Daisy:)
AFM, implantation dip today?


----------



## baby_maybe

Daisy - I got my bfp a week exactly after af was due, I don't know when I ov'd though, so she might not have been late if you see what I mean! The last test I did before that one was on the day af was due and it was completely stark white bfn. Good luck for tomorrow hunni xx

Sequeena - good luck with your next test, fx for a :bfp: for you :dust: xx


----------



## Daisys39

sequeena said:


> Hiya ladies :) I am also 2 days late. I do think I'm pregnant, just giving the egg a few days to get settled in before I test again :)

Ooooo Squeena FX crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Daisys39

elliot said:


> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to go buy yet another test now for tommorrow. Any recommendations for a good sensitive one ladies?? xxxx
> 
> Oh, I just looked back and saw your test! I think I can see the line there! :happydance: Good for you and hopefully it gets darker next time so no squinting will be needed.
> 
> I love the Answer tests because it seems like they're always plain as day to me, no squinting needed and they don't seem to change as time passes.
> 
> Best of luck!:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Elliot! I will see if i can get hold of an Answer if not i'll go for the superdrug test i think its the most sensitive at 1omiu? xx


----------



## Teeshawn

Af is due 4 days from now and i just had a bfn. do you think i tested too early. its been 4 months now since i have been ttc. today i seriously have pre menstrual signs and iam so disappointed


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Daisy*, I can see a line there! And without even enlargening the photo or squinting! I hope it gets darker for you! I think some women just produce HCG a little slower than others, but produce healthy fullterm babies all the same. Some women even bleed every month and never get a pos hpt! We all can't fit in one box, so instead of thinking it should be darker, just think that you DON'T have AF, and that is one more excellent sign for you!!! Good luck!!! :)

*Lorojovanos*, woohoo! That dip looks VERY promising indeed!!! Any cramping as well? Or spotting? FXd!!!!!

*Teeshawn*, no way, you're not out yet!! It might be too early to test. I could have SWORN af was coming when I was indeed pg with DS#1!!! Felt just like af was coming! Don't lose hope yet! :)

*Sequeena*, good luck!!!! Such a good mummy letting the emby get settled in! :D

*ASF*, a new symptom tonight is lower dull backache that moved around to the right side, with some right sided cramping, sometimes sharp. The only cramping since O so far. And during O, the cramping was mostly on the right, too. Hoping it might be early implantation, but not sure if it can happen this early. The backache is mostly gone now, as is the cramping. DP is already pressuring me to poas! haha!!! She is worse than me!!!!!!!


----------



## echo

Good luck to loro, sequeena and daisy! Congrats 2emommy! And good luck to those testing within the next few days. I can't wait to see your bfp's!

I do not feel like its my month. And the drop in today's temp seems ominous. I'm 7dpo with sore breasts and fatigue, hungry and vivid dreams, and a recurring charliehorse in my left leg. But no normal cramps and cm is normal sticky-dry. My temp is so low, I'm afraid it will start going under the CL soon, and I'm not due until the 13th!
I think next cycle I'm going to try soy and royal jelly, and I need more raspberry leaf.


----------



## lorojovanos

SUNFLOWER- I see you did inseminate CD 12 and CD14, fingers crossed for you!
I had crazy cramping yesterday, a wee bit the day before, nothing today really. No spotting to speak of, lots of creamy white cm. I've been getting a metally taste in my mouth the last 2 nights, just at night. I heard that can be from vitamins though. If my temp isn't back up tomorrow, then I'm sure I didn't ovulate. I'm wondering if my CH's are there because of my +opk....See now, I'm second guessing myself...:(


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Good luck to loro, sequeena and daisy! Congrats 2emommy! And good luck to those testing within the next few days. I can't wait to see your bfp's!
> 
> I do not feel like its my month. And the drop in today's temp seems ominous. I'm 7dpo with sore breasts and fatigue, hungry and vivid dreams, and a recurring charliehorse in my left leg. But no normal cramps and cm is normal sticky-dry. My temp is so low, I'm afraid it will start going under the CL soon, and I'm not due until the 13th!
> I think next cycle I'm going to try soy and royal jelly, and I need more raspberry leaf.

Don't give up ECHO:hugs:


----------



## jellyfish24

Teeshawn said:


> Af is due 4 days from now and i just had a bfn. do you think i tested too early. its been 4 months now since i have been ttc. today i seriously have pre menstrual signs and iam so disappointed

Snap! We have been TTC for 4 months ( been off the pill for a year but only recently TTC proplery) my AF is due Tuesday and i have had cramps on and off today and yest so AF is imminent no doubt :growlmad:
Ah well always next time :thumbup:


----------



## veronica s

jellyfish24 said:


> Teeshawn said:
> 
> 
> Af is due 4 days from now and i just had a bfn. do you think i tested too early. its been 4 months now since i have been ttc. today i seriously have pre menstrual signs and iam so disappointed
> 
> Snap! We have been TTC for 4 months ( been off the pill for a year but only recently TTC proplery) my AF is due Tuesday and i have had cramps on and off today and yest so AF is imminent no doubt :growlmad:
> Ah well always next time :thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought the same thing last week......had cramps, knew AF was coming......now 8 days later, still no AF.....but all BFNs


----------



## LeahMSta

Well...we're in the wait again. No crosshairs yet but pos OPK 2 days ago so we will keep up with daily AI until we are certain O has come. I am excited because this is the first cycle we've been ahead of the curve and had an insemination BEFORE pos opk. We were hoping to try SMEP this month but unforseen circumstances mad that schedule impossible so we've just been dilligently improvising. Good luck to all of you other ladies waiting it out. Buckets of baby dust to all. Lets go get some BFPs!!!


----------



## tay_913

Hi Stargazer- I was in the June testing thread so thought I'd be added to this one too please. Not sure of my testing date as I was 2 weeks late in June. I should ovulate around the 13th so lets make my testing date July 29th.


----------



## Scarlet369

Wow, there was A LOT to read when I came back. I guess I missed a lot. For 2emommy , I see lines, and I DONT say that for everyone thats deffo a BFP. and Daisy, I dont know what that is on your test but its something, please post pics when you test again.

Congrats to all the BFPs out there, not sure how many I missed saying congrats to so H&H9mos to you all!

Sorry to any who got a visit from AF, I hope the witch leaves you soon so you can BD again!

AFM, still no temp jump, thankful OH has the weekend off so he'll have no accuses to not BD with me. Had some nice birthday sex last night, hoping we stick with that theme this weekend. Going out for my late birthday tonight. Just in an all around good mood right now for some reason, even though I was worried about not ovulating at first earlier I've decided I still have a few good day, everything will be just fine.


----------



## doggylover

LeahMSta said:


> Well...we're in the wait again. No crosshairs yet but pos OPK 2 days ago so we will keep up with daily AI until we are certain O has come. I am excited because this is the first cycle we've been ahead of the curve and had an insemination BEFORE pos opk. We were hoping to try SMEP this month but unforseen circumstances mad that schedule impossible so we've just been dilligently improvising. Good luck to all of you other ladies waiting it out. Buckets of baby dust to all. Lets go get some BFPs!!!

I am doing smep this month - fingers cross for both of us!

I know what you mean about being ahead of the curve. I want to have those swimmers in there and waiting when the egg gets going!


----------



## lorojovanos

Enjoy your weekend Scarlett:)
I'd like to add that before I had a shower, I had an abundance of cm, still white and the consistentsy of lotion, BUT it had bits of very stretchy EWCM mixed in...ideas?


----------



## adroplet

lorojovanos said:


> Good luck Daisy:)
> AFM, implantation dip today?

yes!!! implantation dip!!!


----------



## echo

Loro, bd, just in case you didn't o even though your body may have tried and you are now o-ing. I only say that because your temps look much different this cycle from last. If that's not the case, then you have some great pg symptoms. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Loro, bd, just in case you didn't o even though your body may have tried and you are now o-ing. I only say that because your temps look much different this cycle from last. If that's not the case, then you have some great pg symptoms. :)

See, that's why I'm confused. My temps right off the bat have been totally different, I just chalked that up to me taking soy. 2 days ago, FF took away my CH's on advanced method, so I switched to research and they came back. I guess it could be an ID or my body getting ready to O. I guess I won't really know for a few days, either way. It's just weird because last cycle for instance when I ovulated, I had very little EWCM and was taking EPO and my CM was super watery. I don't see how sperm can survive in an environment of EWCM, 95% creamy...:wacko: I'll get it in after soccer tonight though, hopefully. When I'm gone for a few hours on Friday, my hubby tends to have a few and doesn't seem interested...


----------



## Scarlet369

echo, i also wanted to tell you to not give up hope yet as your chart is making a perfect post Oing M which obviously stands for "my mommy month" GL lol


----------



## Forrest

Hi ladies, congrats to all with :bfp: and sorry to those out this Month. 
AFM I had discomfort and slight cramping all day Tuesday and Wednesday, yesterday was just discomfort and so far today it's all gone. Sore bbs and af is due tomorrow. I'm confused because it all felt like af was coming any minute but usually if I get those symptoms af comes immediately and I cramp terribly AFTER af comes. I feel very tired. For my last bfp it didn't show until af was a week late so I'm praying : for a :flow:
:dust: to all.


----------



## echo

Loro, it could be the soy. I've heard a few other people have different temps on soy. I have also taken EPO (you stop at o, btw, or so I've heard), but only got one day of ewcm, and it wasn't a lot, so I'm not sure it works for me. I have the opposite ff: advanced and FAM give me crosshairs, while research takes them away! What is research, anyway?

Thanks Scarlet! I knew that m had to mean something...heehee (besides the first initial of my name...).


----------



## stargazer01

*kel21
Sara070102
BabyKayKay
newfie golf
Teeshawn
alicatt
LittleMrsM
ginny83
tay_913*

Good Luck this cycle!!!
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

*LornaMJ* - I'm so sorry about your loss. :hugs:
I hope you get your sticky bean this cycle. 
Let me know what date you would like to be added to for testing.


----------



## stargazer01

* Klaremumof3 
 Wellington 
 2eMommy *

:wohoo:


----------



## navywag

congrats to everyone who's got a bfp so far! and good luck to those till waiting!

afm, aunt flo got me today :-( so thats me out untill november at the earliest depending when hubby gets back from deployment!

hoping i wont see any of you in the november thread!!!! x


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Loro, it could be the soy. I've heard a few other people have different temps on soy. I have also taken EPO (you stop at o, btw, or so I've heard), but only got one day of ewcm, and it wasn't a lot, so I'm not sure it works for me. I have the opposite ff: advanced and FAM give me crosshairs, while research takes them away! What is research, anyway?
> 
> Thanks Scarlet! I knew that m had to mean something...heehee (besides the first initial of my name...).

I know about taking it only til ovulation. I only took it this cycle for like 10 days cause my temps were so messed up. With the dosage I have, you're supposed to take 3 pills a day, but it would make me sick to my stomach so I'd only take one, maybe 2. And it didn't give me crazy amounts either. 
I read about the different methods yesterday, it says advanced is the most accurate while research is continually updated. So it adds "weird" charts, thats my understanding... No more EWCM either. Just that once:wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Sorry to those the witch got :( :hugs: congrats on the :bfp:s!

Felt very sick earlier despite having dinner and very wet down below. I really do believe I'm pregnant just need a :bfp: now to confirm it. I'm so nervous :( having had 3 mcs and almost losing my son I am finding it hard to be excited over this. I desperately want another child though.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Well, 10DPO and no real symptoms either way... AF is due on Sunday, but I don't feel like she's on the way yet. Other than being really tired (but I've had two hectic weeks at work), I don't have any symptoms of anything. It's really weird for me.

I resisted the urge to POAS this morning (I'm such an addict, but said I wouldn't test till Sunday... I might cave tomorrow though!), so I'm just left wondering which way it's going to go this month...


----------



## lorojovanos

sequeena said:


> Sorry to those the witch got :( :hugs: congrats on the :bfp:s!
> 
> Felt very sick earlier despite having dinner and very wet down below. I really do believe I'm pregnant just need a :bfp: now to confirm it. I'm so nervous :( having had 3 mcs and almost losing my son I am finding it hard to be excited over this. I desperately want another child though.

:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Had a little cry earlier. Feel like I am *never* going to get a BFP again. Made worse by the fact that my best friend is getting married in September and said yesterday she is going to start TTC straight away, when she has always moaned about babies and said she never wants one and how awful they are. And I just know she will get her BFP straight away :( :( 

Feeling a little pathetic and dejected these last 2/3 days. 

Moan over!


----------



## sequeena

lorojovanos said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those the witch got :( :hugs: congrats on the :bfp:s!
> 
> Felt very sick earlier despite having dinner and very wet down below. I really do believe I'm pregnant just need a :bfp: now to confirm it. I'm so nervous :( having had 3 mcs and almost losing my son I am finding it hard to be excited over this. I desperately want another child though.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:



doggylover said:


> Had a little cry earlier. Feel like I am *never* going to get a BFP again. Made worse by the fact that my best friend is getting married in September and said yesterday she is going to start TTC straight away, when she has always moaned about babies and said she never wants one and how awful they are. And I just know she will get her BFP straight away :( :(
> 
> Feeling a little pathetic and dejected these last 2/3 days.
> 
> Moan over!

TTC is a tough journey. TTCAL is even harder. I felt/feel exactly the same. It took 2 years to finally have my son but if I am pg now it's only taken 3 months. Don't give up hope you'll get your sticky :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks sequeena. It's so good to have people here who knows exactly how it feels :hugs:


----------



## inGodstime

Yay for all the BFP's so far! So encouraging to see so many and it's only the 6th!


----------



## laayyla

Please put me down for testing on the 15th! I'm having a terrible 2ww... a couple days ago my husband came down with the flu and yesterday i started feeling a bit achy... today i've been most of the day in bed with low fever, can't stop coughing... hope this doesn't affect my chances this month. :(
Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

laayyla said:


> Please put me down for testing on the 15th! I'm having a terrible 2ww... a couple days ago my husband came down with the flu and yesterday i started feeling a bit achy... today i've been most of the day in bed with low fever, can't stop coughing... hope this doesn't affect my chances this month. :(
> Good luck everyone! :hugs:

I was ill before/after my bfp with my son and am ill again! Your immune system goes when you're pregnant :D


----------



## elliot

sequeena said:


> laayyla said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for testing on the 15th! I'm having a terrible 2ww... a couple days ago my husband came down with the flu and yesterday i started feeling a bit achy... today i've been most of the day in bed with low fever, can't stop coughing... hope this doesn't affect my chances this month. :(
> Good luck everyone! :hugs:
> 
> I was ill before/after my bfp with my son and am ill again! Your immune system goes when you're pregnant :DClick to expand...

I second this! I got a UTI for the first time in my adult life the 2ww I finally got my BFP w/DD. Good luck!


----------



## Forrest

I'm out this month unfortunately :sad2: the :witch: got me two minutes ago. :cry:
Good luck to you all.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I think I may be out too... :(

I've been brown spotting, with some pink when I wipe since Monday (IBing?) but it's been going for over 4 days now. 2 nights ago I was sure AF was coming with all the aches and back pain I was having, but I just woke up to pink streaks on my liner and some slightly heavier bleeding when I wipe.

I feel pregnant, but I can't help feeling like it's just wishful thinking. That, and I've been pregnant twice in the last 4 months so I think my body's confused about what NOT being pregnant feels like...

AF is due on Sunday, and still hasn't made a proper appearance, so I'm just hanging in there. No BFPs yet and my last test was yesterday morning (12DPO and 2 days before AF due).

Praying hard for a sticky baby...

:dust: to all still to test, and a big congratulations to all the BFPs :kiss:


----------



## happycloud

doggylover said:


> Had a little cry earlier. Feel like I am *never* going to get a BFP again. Made worse by the fact that my best friend is getting married in September and said yesterday she is going to start TTC straight away, when she has always moaned about babies and said she never wants one and how awful they are. And I just know she will get her BFP straight away :( :(
> 
> Feeling a little pathetic and dejected these last 2/3 days.
> 
> Moan over!

Doggylover, I hear you! I cry randomly too, mostly when the next and the NEXT and the NEXT person announces their pregnancy. It feels constant. I have a friend who is "accidentally" pregnant with twins. It's really hard to separate my fertility from everyone else's...that they are not interrelated as if I am not getting pregnant because they ARE...you know? ugh.


----------



## LornaMJ

stargazer01 said:


> *LornaMJ* - I'm so sorry about your loss. :hugs:
> I hope you get your sticky bean this cycle.
> Let me know what date you would like to be added to for testing.

Please put me down for 21/07/2012


----------



## ukgirl23

good morning ladies, how is everyone feeling?? 

yesterday morning I was 11dpo and BFN on digi and frer, however I am still having symptoms and I have now officially missed my period, I'm going to hold off until monday to retest :) Good luck to the ladies testing today! fingers crossed xx


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Crumbled, tested this morning (11DPO) and got a :bfn: ... Still don't feel like AF is due tomorrow though.


----------



## Daisys39

I tested again on superdrug test BFN! I'm not testing now till Monday the BFN are doing my head in now LOL xx
I am now 3 days late BBS STILL sore but i have little niggly cramps today so don't know if the WITCH is on her way :( 
Good luck to anyone testing today xxx


----------



## doggylover

:hugs:


happycloud said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Had a little cry earlier. Feel like I am *never* going to get a BFP again. Made worse by the fact that my best friend is getting married in September and said yesterday she is going to start TTC straight away, when she has always moaned about babies and said she never wants one and how awful they are. And I just know she will get her BFP straight away :( :(
> 
> Feeling a little pathetic and dejected these last 2/3 days.
> 
> Moan over!
> 
> Doggylover, I hear you! I cry randomly too, mostly when the next and the NEXT and the NEXT person announces their pregnancy. It feels constant. I have a friend who is "accidentally" pregnant with twins. It's really hard to separate my fertility from everyone else's...that they are not interrelated as if I am not getting pregnant because they ARE...you know? ugh.Click to expand...

That's exactly it, I feel like its not fair that they are pregnant, because it should be me, but like you say it's not either they get pg or I do. When a girl I work with told me she was pg I spent the whole week in tears. 

All we can do is hope that soon it will be US annoucning those pregnancies 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

Since weve been trying it feels like everyone i know is pregnant... i say congrats but inside i want to cry its aweful! Ihope we all get our bfps soon xx


----------



## shellyt

Hi everyone...

Sorry for everyones BFN... wishing u big baby dust this month xxx

I had abit of a breakdown when I got my BFN on Thursday and cried for over an hour... but picked myself back up xx

Still no sign of :witch: yet, over week late now I think xxx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

ukgirl23 said:


> good morning ladies, how is everyone feeling??
> 
> yesterday morning I was 11dpo and BFN on digi and frer, however I am still having symptoms and I have now officially missed my period, I'm going to hold off until monday to retest :) Good luck to the ladies testing today! fingers crossed xx

I'm 11dpo and still a bfn too :(


----------



## ukgirl23

xxxkeashxxx said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies, how is everyone feeling??
> 
> yesterday morning I was 11dpo and BFN on digi and frer, however I am still having symptoms and I have now officially missed my period, I'm going to hold off until monday to retest :) Good luck to the ladies testing today! fingers crossed xx
> 
> I'm 11dpo and still a bfn too :(Click to expand...


Hopefully we will still get our bfps xxx


----------



## doggylover

Lots of :dust: to all those who are waiting to test!! Hopefully any of those bfn are just because it's still early


----------



## echo

Had a temp spike today! 98.45! Research method took away my crosshairs, but advanced gave them back, phew!


----------



## ukgirl23

Omg people can be so insensitive! dh just said to me in the middle of an argument that he hopes my moodiness is a sign of af coming!!! What a knob!


----------



## shellyt

Aww UK girl xxx men can be so insentive somtimes xxxx


----------



## echo

:hugs: ukgirl. Men.


----------



## ukgirl23

they dont think before they open their mouths i swear! xx


----------



## doggylover

Grrr ukgirl, what a knob!

Yesterday when I was upset my husband was just like 'oh don't be upset. It'll be fine.'

Whoa, what words of comfort and wisdom lol. I know he really wants a baba as well, but it doesn't consume them like it does with us.


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> they dont think before they open their mouths i swear! xx

Here's a big hug to you sweetie:hugs:
Guess they don't really understand how hard this journey is for us but cheer up dear! We r here for you to let it all out :flower:


----------



## sg0720

ukgirl23 said:


> Omg people can be so insensitive! dh just said to me in the middle of an argument that he hopes my moodiness is a sign of af coming!!! What a knob!

yeah my OH told me god for bid im pregnant..the other day


and i got AF this morning everyone so i am out...i will be talking to my doctor...


----------



## Daisys39

sg0720 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Omg people can be so insensitive! dh just said to me in the middle of an argument that he hopes my moodiness is a sign of af coming!!! What a knob!
> 
> yeah my OH told me god for bid im pregnant..the other day
> 
> 
> and i got AF this morning everyone so i am out...i will be talking to my doctor...Click to expand...

So sorry the witch got you hunni! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## doggylover

sg0720 said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Omg people can be so insensitive! dh just said to me in the middle of an argument that he hopes my moodiness is a sign of af coming!!! What a knob!
> 
> yeah my OH told me god for bid im pregnant..the other day
> 
> 
> and i got AF this morning everyone so i am out...i will be talking to my doctor...Click to expand...

:hugs: sorry you are out this month. Interesting to see you are going to the dr now, I have am planning on making a dr appointment on Monday for tests next month if no BFP this month.


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry af got you Sabina :( sending you hugs xxx 

I have a huge migraine so I slept for an hour and feel much better now, maybe this could be af signs for me xx 

my dh is really supportive and caring until he's loosing the argument lol he doesnt mean what he said hes just trying to get the last word xx


----------



## shellyt

lol suppose they have it hard sometimes too


----------



## ukgirl23

lol yeh... I suppose it's not easy being with someone who is always right  hehe xx


----------



## v6pony

Tested this morning at 14/15 DPO, stark white :bfn:. Not even a hint of a line. I'm so disappointed. Really thought this was it. AF is due tomorrow so now it's just a waiting game. 

Good luck to everyone yet to test! 
Hugs to those who got their BFN's as well. :hugs:


----------



## elliot

I'm out for good gals! AF showed up this morning on CD28. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## echo

Man, I feel so fat and bloated....but its not an option on the mood thing. lol.


----------



## SBinRI

I'm 4dpo (I think. My chart is not showing O at all! But I'm sure it was on the 3rd). I KNOW its ridiculous-- but I'm moody/dizzy/nauseous/hot flashing. I know I wouldn't have even implanted yet. But this is the 2nd day I feel like that. Maybe I O'd earlier than I thought? Or maybe I'm nuts? This def isn't symptom spotting cuz I'm desperate- because I know its too early to put credence into symptoms.. But I think I'm just going to lose my mind. My wondfo ic's should arrive soon. Kinda curious now. What if I did O early and I'm way farther? Ill do one when they come just to ease my brain. Hafta go puke now. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## lorojovanos

HUGS to all you girls:)


----------



## Daisys39

Hugs to everyone who got AF! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

hugs to those with BFNs and AF :( xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

7 dpo and I am super dizzy, what is that all about? I had to call into work today because I only feel better while laying down. I also almost threw up during a dizzy spell this morning when blow drying my hair proved to be too much heat and physical effort. Oh and I will be testing the 15th or 16th if I can hold out that long!


----------



## Forrest

Hi everyone, I'm so upset I dont know what to do. I hate the :witch: and she got me last night :cry:
Can anyone please tell me which is the best /most accurate OPK.
I used the strips and they showed me O'ing for several days so I think that's what messed me up.


----------



## Forrest

Lovetoteach86 said:


> 7 dpo and I am super dizzy, what is that all about? I had to call into work today because I only feel better while laying down. I also almost threw up during a dizzy spell this morning when blow drying my hair proved to be too much heat and physical effort. Oh and I will be testing the 15th or 16th if I can hold out that long!

Good luck to you dear. :dust: :hug:


----------



## 2eMommy

Forrest said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so upset I dont know what to do. I hate the :witch: and she got me last night :cry:
> Can anyone please tell me which is the best /most accurate OPK.
> I used the strips and they showed me O'ing for several days so I think that's what messed me up.

I used the internet strips for a while, this cycle I used dollar 
Store opk and this cycle I also got my bfp. Hope you find what 
Works soon!


----------



## sequeena

Sigh! Some input needed ladies. So I'm still getting veeeeeery faint lines and bfns but I know I'm deff pregnant as along with the cramps, extreme wetness, nausea etc my nipples have darkened. I feel like I can't truly call myself pregnant until I get a dark line or a digi but I can't get a digi until Monday now.

Would you go ahead and call yourself pregnant or would you wait? 

I think I'll end up waiting but digis give the willies. I got a 3+ with T (after a super dark line! Though I was 1 week late) but I was still scared I'd get a 'not pregnant'.


----------



## ukgirl23

I would wait personally xx good luck hun xx


----------



## LeahMSta

sequeena said:


> Sigh! Some input needed ladies. So I'm still getting veeeeeery faint lines and bfns but I know I'm deff pregnant as along with the cramps, extreme wetness, nausea etc my nipples have darkened. I feel like I can't truly call myself pregnant until I get a dark line or a digi but I can't get a digi until Monday now.
> 
> Would you go ahead and call yourself pregnant or would you wait?
> 
> I think I'll end up waiting but digis give the willies. I got a 3+ with T (after a super dark line! Though I was 1 week late) but I was still scared I'd get a 'not pregnant'.

:happydance: A line is a line. This time you just saw it early. You know your body sequeena. This is a :bfp:


----------



## SBinRI

Sequeena- post pics of your faint lines!


----------



## 2eMommy

Lovetoteach86 said:


> 7 dpo and I am super dizzy, what is that all about? I had to call into work today because I only feel better while laying down. I also almost threw up during a dizzy spell this morning when blow drying my hair proved to be too much heat and physical effort. Oh and I will be testing the 15th or 16th if I can hold out that long!

a few days before I got my bfp I had lots,of dizziness when outside
In the heat or going from sitting to standing. I don't know if this 
Is a sign for you or not, but staying hydrated helped me alot!


----------



## sarahbear398

I took a couple months off but we decided to try again this month :) So if all goes well I'm going to test on my birthday, the 26th. It would be the best present ever! Good Luck to all this months testers! Sorry to those the witch got and Congrats to those that got their BFPs!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

It's my birthday 26th too! Can't hold out the long though! Sending lots of baby dust 

Em xxx


----------



## Scarlet369

Finally had a temp jump this morning so hoping its from O and not just dehydration from birthday drinks! Feeling positive again this month, we've done everything we can, its in Gods hands now. 

GL to everyone yet to test, cant wait to see more BFPs

Sorry to those who got the witch, hugs to you! Stay positive for a fresh start ladies


----------



## doggylover

So a really dark line on opk (I wouldn't say positive though...but very close) but no fearing at all and temp is v low....

What is happening?! 

At least we are smep this month so hopefully bases covered in case!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

2eMommy said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 7 dpo and I am super dizzy, what is that all about? I had to call into work today because I only feel better while laying down. I also almost threw up during a dizzy spell this morning when blow drying my hair proved to be too much heat and physical effort. Oh and I will be testing the 15th or 16th if I can hold out that long!
> 
> a few days before I got my bfp I had lots,of dizziness when outside
> In the heat or going from sitting to standing. I don't know if this
> Is a sign for you or not, but staying hydrated helped me alot!Click to expand...

Thanks for the response, I hope the dizzy spells mean this I the month! I will try to drink lots of water once I brave crawling back out of bed. I will have to start counting my glasses of water again because I am really bad about not drinking enough liquids period.


----------



## Daisys39

sequeena said:


> Sigh! Some input needed ladies. So I'm still getting veeeeeery faint lines and bfns but I know I'm deff pregnant as along with the cramps, extreme wetness, nausea etc my nipples have darkened. I feel like I can't truly call myself pregnant until I get a dark line or a digi but I can't get a digi until Monday now.
> 
> Would you go ahead and call yourself pregnant or would you wait?
> 
> I think I'll end up waiting but digis give the willies. I got a 3+ with T (after a super dark line! Though I was 1 week late) but I was still scared I'd get a 'not pregnant'.

I am having the exact same problem squeena! Tomorrow i will be 4 days late for my period ( I have never been this late) BFN's or evaps/ squinters every time i test, i am now starting to get a bit worried. I just wish i would get a BFP or af now i am that fed up :dohh:
My hubby went and bought me a doulbe pack of digi's before. I am going to test tomorrow morning and if i get a not pregnant i think a trip to the doctors will be in order for Monday morning. I hope you get your BFP very soon hunni. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Daisys39 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Sigh! Some input needed ladies. So I'm still getting veeeeeery faint lines and bfns but I know I'm deff pregnant as along with the cramps, extreme wetness, nausea etc my nipples have darkened. I feel like I can't truly call myself pregnant until I get a dark line or a digi but I can't get a digi until Monday now.
> 
> Would you go ahead and call yourself pregnant or would you wait?
> 
> I think I'll end up waiting but digis give the willies. I got a 3+ with T (after a super dark line! Though I was 1 week late) but I was still scared I'd get a 'not pregnant'.
> 
> I am having the exact same problem squeena! Tomorrow i will be 4 days late for my period ( I have never been this late) BFN's or evaps/ squinters every time i test, i am now starting to get a bit worried. I just wish i would get a BFP or af now i am that fed up :dohh:
> My hubby went and bought me a doulbe pack of digi's before. I am going to test tomorrow morning and if i get a not pregnant i think a trip to the doctors will be in order for Monday morning. I hope you get your BFP very soon hunni. :hugs:Click to expand...

Looks like we'll be due around the same time, I'll be 4 days late tomorrow too. Isn't it so annoying :nope: thankful I'm not alone though!

Ok so here are some of my tests, they're all pretty much squinters or :bfn:s

This one mummy group swear they can see but I'm just not so sure!
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/553764_4375204303450_1925923218_n.jpg

:bfn: to me but again mummy friends swear they see something
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/3648_4380627559028_1791530214_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/399568_4367500910870_414269699_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/534861_4359992523165_1661085320_n.jpg


----------



## Daisys39

Oooo yes we would be due same time! FX crossed we both get BFPS really really soon. I can definatley see something on them all hunni especially the Frer! Are the others Superdrugs? They are the ones i have been getting Evaps/squinters on that get darker and darker as the time passes. I also did a clearblue easy HPT today and another evap! Cant believe the luck i am having with all these evaps.
Is your AF normally on time too? Iam a 28 day girl so i'm starting to get a tad worried as i am 4 days late tomorrow :(


----------



## sequeena

I forgot to add my nipples have darkened :dohh: so am deff pregnant just need my :bfp:

Yup 2 are superdrug, I was told they're the most sensitive too!

I used to be every 28 days pre pregnancy but settled to a 31 day cycle. AF is late for a good reason, we'll get those bfps soon :D


----------



## Daisys39

Your right Squeena! Just that these BFNs have took their toll on me and i am starting to doubt myself! Did it take you a while to get BFP with your first child? I got a BFP on day AF was due with both my children, maybe we have shy little beans lol xxx


----------



## sequeena

Daisys39 said:


> Your right Squeena! Just that these BFNs have took their toll on me and i am starting to doubt myself! Did it take you a while to get BFP with your first child? I got a BFP on day AF was due with both my children, maybe we have shy little beans lol xxx

I did not test until I was a week late and got a very strong :bfp: so I don't know what it would have been like had I tested earlier lol every pregnancy is different though apparently. I know women who got :bfp:s super early and one woman who didn't get one at all and only found out at 24 weeks eek!

TTC is stressful but we must have faith :D


----------



## jesseleigh88

Well, AF has finally left! Yay!! Looks like I really did O on cd 16, which is unheard of for me. I think I may have O'd that early 4 times in 7 years!! LOL! Well, now I'm not sure when to expect to test until I confirm O, but I'll guess not til about August 1st.....now the fun part!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Just got in from watching Magic Mike!!!!!! And my hubby is asleep, and won't wake up:( (BTW, I strongly suggest seeing the movie, story line sucked but the guys are unbelievable!!!!!!!!!
Guess I'll go to bed unsatisfied and wait and see what my temp does tomorrow at 8dpo, I'll probably test with an IC...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well it's the 8th of July in Australia - but I didn't test this morning. I'm up to 6 days now of spotting (started off brown for 3 days then went pink, and is mostly only when wiping).

I did test early on Friday morning which was 12DPO and got a BFN, but don't know what to think now with the constant spotting?

Grabbing another test this afternoon and I'll be doing it in the morning if AF doesn't come overnight (due today).

Is anyone else experiencing spotting while waiting for AF/BFP?


----------



## Forrest

Mummy_2_One said:


> Well it's the 8th of July in Australia - but I didn't test this morning. I'm up to 6 days now of spotting (started off brown for 3 days then went pink, and is mostly only when wiping).
> 
> I did test early on Friday morning which was 12DPO and got a BFN, but don't know what to think now with the constant spotting?
> 
> Grabbing another test this afternoon and I'll be doing it in the morning if AF doesn't come overnight (due today).
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing spotting while waiting for AF/BFP?

Well the witch got me...but I've never had spotting when I was pregnant in the past. It could be implantation but a week is too long. Some pregnant women do experience that symptom while pregnant so I hope it's that. Good luck to you dear. :hugs:


----------



## SunflowerBub

lorojovanos said:


> Enjoy your weekend Scarlett:)
> I'd like to add that before I had a shower, I had an abundance of cm, still white and the consistentsy of lotion, BUT it had bits of very stretchy EWCM mixed in...ideas?

*Loro*, I JUST HAD THIS TOO!!!!! I need some advice!! Today, when I went to the toilet, I noticed a HUGE glob (TMI ALERT!!!) of yellowy/clear mucus that could stretch about a foot! It looked a bit like a big glob of snot. I'm so incredibly sorry about the graphic info, but I was worried and need some advice! I wondered if I had dislodged something in there, but I suppose a mucus plug hasn't fully formed yet anyway? When I check again, straight after, there was a lot of lotion-like white CM, which is odd for me to have that much. What do you think?

So, 5dpo today and I have these symptoms: the above cm issue, some slight nausea, feeling like I am going to pull my groin muscles if I step up too fast, heaps of indigestion/chunks in throat (only get this when pregnant!), some mild heartburn, vivid dreams, last two nights I was feeling really hot in bed (and it's very very cold here right now!) and lastly, I'm now sick with a cold/cough. Last night I didn't get any sleep at all, and felt so cold at the start, and then a few hours later, I wanted to strip off (in the middle of winter!!).

Please, does anyone have any insight into the clump of cm issue? I have never gotten that ever, and my cycles are regular and I have already O'd for sure, never ever getting fertile CM post-O. 

Too all of those with BFNs, perhaps it's just a little early! HANG IN THERE!!! I am sending you all some babydust!!! :)

Those with AF, I'm so sorry!!! I hope you are pampering yourselves and keeping your minds busy. Perhaps your bubbas are waiting for you next month! :hug:

*Sequeena*, when you know your body, you know your body! I agree! But I understand your hesitation with calling yourself officially pg. Hopefully it gets darker quick! :)

To everyone else, good luck, and I hope we get a crazy string of BFPs really soon!!!! FXd!!!!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

When i was pregnant with my daughter my mucus plug dislodged and came out at around 20 weeks... my mw said it happens and it doesnt effect anything because it can grow back in a day or two so dont worry if it was that... im past my af date and i keep getting thick white cm and now ive got thrush... which i never get.... im tempted to test but im going to wait until tomorrow xx


----------



## Daisys39

I tested this morning girls with a DIGI and it was BFN. I am now 4 days late so i think it would definatly show up if i was pregnant by now. So i am going to gracefully wait for AF to arrive and accept that this may have just been a funky cycle. Good luck to all waiting to test this month. xxxxxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Sorry to hear it daisy i hope you get your bfp still!! Maybe its just late showing up.. bave you thouht about a blood test? Xx


----------



## Daisys39

Hi UKGIRL! 
Well if AF has not shown by tomorrow i will be 5 days late! This has NEVER happened in my 20 years of cycles! So i will be contacting Doctors as i am a tad worried something is wrong. My Bb pain has started to decrease today ( this normally happens the day AF arrives) However i have no cramps or anything so again it is a waiting game and i am in Limbo Land! 
Eitherway if AF shows or i get a BFP - Which is highly unlikely at this point i will keep you lovely ladies updated!
Again Lots and Lots of baby dust for those waiting to test xxxx


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hey

testing for me will be 21st!


----------



## SBinRI

Welcome Kirsty :hugs:

Good Morning all. Was sooooo queasy and lightheaded allll day yesterday. Mass quantities of food (after I got over the idea of not wanting to eat bc of the nausea) helped a lot. I don't normally eat that much thru the day- I just forget because I'm busy with my three LOs. Today I'm still a little lightheaded.. But its just after 6am so we'll see what the day brings! Getting closer to our test dates girls! Hooray!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Another :bfn: for me this morning, and a temp drop, but no sign of AF. Normally, I have achy boobs the week before she appears, and my cramps start one or two days before she shows, but not had either yet...


----------



## sequeena

I'm calling it!!! BFP at 17dpo! Digi tonight!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/600690_4386074175190_1754192964_n.jpg

Trust me that line is there. Ohhhhh cannot wait to get peeing on that digi :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Ive started cramping like af is coming.. i cried so much but no blood... now theres pressure in my lower back i hope this isnt my period.. please be in there somewhere little bean!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mrs gruffalo im south coast uk too.. where abouts are you? X


----------



## sequeena

ukgirl23 said:


> Ive started cramping like af is coming.. i cried so much but no blood... now theres pressure in my lower back i hope this isnt my period.. please be in there somewhere little bean!

No! Still have hope! :hugs: I had awful cramping and backache and even found blood in my cervix which then disappeared! Little bean could just be snuggling in xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Im praying so hard for my little bean to be in there
.... the cramps are easing off a bit now my back just hurts and my hips hurt i keep checking for blood :(


----------



## MrsGruffalo

ukgirl23 said:


> Mrs gruffalo im south coast uk too.. where abouts are you? X

I'm near Arundel. Where are you? :)


----------



## sequeena

ukgirl23 said:


> Im praying so hard for my little bean to be in there
> .... the cramps are easing off a bit now my back just hurts and my hips hurt i keep checking for blood :(

Is af due or is she late? I started cramping a week before af was due to arrive xx


----------



## Daisys39

ukgirl23 said:


> Ive started cramping like af is coming.. i cried so much but no blood... now theres pressure in my lower back i hope this isnt my period.. please be in there somewhere little bean!

Ahhh hunni as squeena said it could be the little bean getting snug and warm! Ihad cramps that bad yesterday that i wore a panty liner as i was conviced AF was coming - but as you know she didnt xxxx FX for you babe xx


----------



## Daisys39

sequeena said:


> I'm calling it!!! BFP at 17dpo! Digi tonight!
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/600690_4386074175190_1754192964_n.jpg
> 
> Trust me that line is there. Ohhhhh cannot wait to get peeing on that digi :haha:

Congrats Sequeena! Keep us updated after peeing on that Digi! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

My cycles range between 25-30 days im cd 28 today so she could come today.. based on my last 3 cycles of 26 days shes late.. I was going to test tomorrow if nothing... 

im from bournemouth mrs gruffalo xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you daisy.. i love you ladies so much u give me so much hope! xx


----------



## Daisys39

ukgirl23 said:


> My cycles range between 25-30 days im cd 28 today so she could come today.. based on my last 3 cycles of 26 days shes late.. I was going to test tomorrow if nothing...
> 
> im from bournemouth mrs gruffalo xxx

Have you not tested yet UKGIRL! God i wish i had your will power i would have saved myself so much money this month lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

I tested on friday on two frer and a digi and got bfns and im waiting for tomorrow to retestbif no af but these cramps make me think shes on her way :( im too poor to test everyday and didnt order any ics this month :( x


----------



## ukgirl23

Sequeena i see the faint line on your test! Congrats hun xxx


----------



## sequeena

Daisy any update from you chick? Hope AF hasn't come!

UKgirl I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! BFP BFP BFP!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*UKGirl*, you are not out yet!!! When I was pg with DS#1, I SWEAR I thought af was coming! All the usual signs of her impending arrival, and I didn't have the same signs as when I was pg with my first (DD), which I knew straight away, before the pos test. Anyway, was I shocked or what when that test came back positive!!?!?!? So... don't be so sure that you are out! Early pregnancy can feel JUST LIKE af!!!!! :)

*Sequeena*, congratulations! I think I can see a faint line, but moreso, I trust your eyes, and I know those tests are better looking in real life! :)

*MrsGruffalo*, that temp didn't dip below cl, so still in with a chance!! FXd!! :)

*SB*, we are both 5dpo today! Yay! That nausea sounds awesome! hahaha! Funny how reassuring it is when you feel it! Who would have thought that we would WELCOME nausea and cramping etc.? 

I'm so tired and feeling so emotional, plus I have a head cold/cough... gonna go to bed soon. Hope tomorrow brings heaps of BFPs! x


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank you sunflower bub i think i will go get a test today and test to be sure... im around 12-13 dpo so it should work xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Brand new to bnb :) please currently 4dpo! Please ad me to the list for the 18th. Praying for a bfp!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

*Pauls_angel* welcome!


----------



## dan-o

Just seen your ticker sequeena! Congrats!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

What do you think? 5/6dpo too early? :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-08_10-27-44_407.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 22









WP_000324.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> My cycles range between 25-30 days im cd 28 today so she could come today.. based on my last 3 cycles of 26 days shes late.. I was going to test tomorrow if nothing...
> 
> im from bournemouth mrs gruffalo xxx

Hang in there ukgirl!! Wishing you loads of baby dust :hugs:.. I'll b testing again in 2 days' time. AF due today but had nothing but a BFN :cry:


----------



## Flowermal

sequeena said:


> I'm calling it!!! BFP at 17dpo! Digi tonight!
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/600690_4386074175190_1754192964_n.jpg
> 
> Trust me that line is there. Ohhhhh cannot wait to get peeing on that digi :haha:

Oh I see a faint line! Hope this is ur BFP dear! :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

thank you flowermal! I have a digi now.. went to boots  lol I'm not bleeding despite the cramps earlier they have eased off now, I've been feeling sicky so going to test asap waiting to need a wee! xx


----------



## echo

Congrats Sequeena!

I don't see anything Sunflower, how long is your lp?


----------



## stargazer01

*LornaMJ
Lovetoteach86
sarahbear398
kirsty_lamb
Pauls_angel*

Good Luck testing! :)

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry af came. :hugs: Good Luck next cycle!!
*Forrest
sg0720
elliot*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone take a look at my chart.. just wondering if it
looked like i Ovulated yesterday with my temp dipping.. 
i need to change my ticker but not sure what i am right now!


----------



## stargazer01

Yay :bfp: sequeena :bfp:!!! Congrats on your bfp!!! So excited for you. Wish you all the best. :)


----------



## stargazer01

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone take a look at my chart.. just wondering if it
> looked like i Ovulated yesterday with my temp dipping..
> i need to change my ticker but not sure what i am right now!

Hi becyboo! Good to see you back. I'm not familiar with charting, but wanted to wish you luck. :)
I hope you get your bfp soon. :)


----------



## yellow11

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone take a look at my chart.. just wondering if it
> looked like i Ovulated yesterday with my temp dipping..
> i need to change my ticker but not sure what i am right now!

Going by temp, cm and opks, I'd say ovulation was yesterday :thumbup: hope you got in lots of bding :winkwink:


----------



## echo

Hi Becy! I would say yes, it does look like you ovulated. GL!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thank you :D

yea we got quite alot in.. around 6 days more then once on each day too
i hope this time is it! if not me and OH will be going to get checked again
his sperm count and everything with me as its getting really strange now that
were nearly a year on going now both had a kid previous within 1 month ttc 
:nope: and i lost my last one only tried a month with that one :shrug:


----------



## stargazer01

I'm trying to convince my dh to go in and get his sperm count, We've been trying a while since my chemical. We already have two children, but I'm concerned that something has changed.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its a good thing to do tbh OH has been before and he was fine but
something just seems wrong most likely its me :dohh: .. after mc seems
everything has changed with my cycles being lighter like there vanishing..
i used to have light 5 day periods usually 1 day being abit heavy but was normal
and constant for me since mc it just got lighter and lighter :shrug: .. Dr's checked
me for anything normal and i was all clear but they couldn't check me for ttc
stuff as they said i need to wait at least 12 months first :dohh: ..


----------



## sequeena

stargazer01 said:


> Yay :bfp: sequeena :bfp:!!! Congrats on your bfp!!! So excited for you. Wish you all the best. :)

:hugs: thanks hun xx I'll be back tonight with a positive digi hopefully!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sequeena congratulations!


----------



## Scarlet369

Well, my temp is lower today, only 97.8. Its not unusual for it to be in the 97.7s preovulation so I'm not completely convinced I Od but I'll say since its above cover for now that I am 2dpo. Woke up feeling pretty sick today, I dont know if its still from the Birtdhay party Friday or what but I feel like crap.


----------



## 2eMommy

ukgirl23 said:


> Ive started cramping like af is coming.. i cried so much but no blood... now theres pressure in my lower back i hope this isnt my period.. please be in there somewhere little bean!


Don't count yourself out!

I was so sure AF was coming, i almost didnt bother to test, but my addiction to POAS kicked in and I got a BFP. I had cramping in my lower abdomen and my back and I felt so moody, just like PMS! I even told DH, "we arent pregnant this month, lets go for drinks this weekend! Only to find out 2 days later we are!

Dont lose hope just yet! FX'd for you!!


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> thank you flowermal! I have a digi now.. went to boots  lol I'm not bleeding despite the cramps earlier they have eased off now, I've been feeling sicky so going to test asap waiting to need a wee! xx

All the best! Keep us posted! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MSDM

Got my Birthday BFP this morning, July 8th ; ) EDD by LMP would fall St Patrick's Day, March 17th ; ) Baby Dust To All!!!


----------



## Flowermal

MSDM said:


> Got my Birthday BFP this morning, July 8th ; ) EDD by LMP would fall St Patrick's Day, March 17th ; ) Baby Dust To All!!!

Congrats msdm!!! Wishing u a HnH 9 months dear :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

MSDM said:


> Got my Birthday BFP this morning, July 8th ; ) EDD by LMP would fall St Patrick's Day, March 17th ; ) Baby Dust To All!!!

Congrats! And happy birthday! :hugs:


----------



## MSDM

Flowermal said:


> MSDM said:
> 
> 
> Got my Birthday BFP this morning, July 8th ; ) EDD by LMP would fall St Patrick's Day, March 17th ; ) Baby Dust To All!!!
> 
> Congrats msdm!!! Wishing u a HnH 9 months dear :happydance:Click to expand...

THANK YOU Flowermal!! :winkwink: I'm in total shock right now, as I had every symptom imaginable the last five cycles, and here I am. After totally being bummed on July 4th wanting that BFP, here it is four days later, and on my birthday :happydance: we're hoping to keep out B-G-B-G pattern going but Chinese Chart (which we've faithfully gone by for the last eight lil ones, says another lil princess as we had last year) Either way.... we're blessed. :happydance: Thanks, again!!

:happydance: BABY DUST TO ALL!!! :happydance:


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats and happy birthday!!!


----------



## MSDM

sequeena said:


> MSDM said:
> 
> 
> Got my Birthday BFP this morning, July 8th ; ) EDD by LMP would fall St Patrick's Day, March 17th ; ) Baby Dust To All!!!
> 
> Congrats! And happy birthday! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Sequeena!! How old is your lil one now? We had our last lil girl last April, this time we're looking at a March 17th, St Patricks Day EDD so just one month shy of two years age difference they'll be.


----------



## MSDM

Scarlet369 said:


> Congrats and happy birthday!!!

Thank you Scarlet!! Funny ho wthings work out because no one, including DH :growlmad: remembered my birthday the last three years, so ultimately I still say I'm 31 because no one remembered! :haha: I'll never forget this birthday though. We're hoping God blesses us with ten lil ones total, this will be number nine with 4 boys 4 girls already :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is 11 months old now xx there will be about 19 months between them :D


----------



## MSDM

sequeena said:


> Thomas is 11 months old now xx there will be about 19 months between them :D

awww, I loved having the three so close in age (before out five year gap ending last year with our lil princess) We had our DS 6/02, DD 1/04 and DS 12/05 so all three of them were born in three and a half years. As with our oldest, too, DS 95, DD 96, DS 97, DD 98. People all joked last year when we had our last DD in April, "so we should expect another LO next year, right?" This time there will be 23 months in between them, but I sure like having them close in age like that. Especially since now we have an 18 yr old :cry: Time goes by too fast!!


----------



## Daisys39

sequeena said:


> Daisy any update from you chick? Hope AF hasn't come!
> 
> UKgirl I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! BFP BFP BFP!

Hi Sequeena BFN on Digi this am. Been Cramping bad all day but when i wipe its just yellowish cm. I'll be 5 days late tomorrow xx


----------



## Daisys39

Sequeena and UKGIRL Keeping my fingers crossed for both Your BFPS on the digi!!!! xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

MSDM said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Thomas is 11 months old now xx there will be about 19 months between them :D
> 
> awww, I loved having the three so close in age (before out five year gap ending last year with our lil princess) We had our DS 6/02, DD 1/04 and DS 12/05 so all three of them were born in three and a half years. As with our oldest, too, DS 95, DD 96, DS 97, DD 98. People all joked last year when we had our last DD in April, "so we should expect another LO next year, right?" This time there will be 23 months in between them, but I sure like having them close in age like that. Especially since now we have an 18 yr old :cry: Time goes by too fast!!Click to expand...

Oh wow! How do you cope?



Daisys39 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Daisy any update from you chick? Hope AF hasn't come!
> 
> UKgirl I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! BFP BFP BFP!
> 
> Hi Sequeena BFN on Digi this am. Been Cramping bad all day but when i wipe its just yellowish cm. I'll be 5 days late tomorrow xxClick to expand...

Has the cramps been on and off or constant?

I'm doing a digi tonight, my worry is a bfn :(


----------



## Daisys39

PMA Sequeena for a BFP! No Hunni the cramping is on and off - when i'm having it i run the toilet thinking AF has arrived and its just like a yellow discharge, im so confused! 
My bbs are no longer sore either but no AF xxx


----------



## sequeena

Daisys39 said:


> PMA Sequeena for a BFP! No Hunni the cramping is on and off - when i'm having it i run the toilet thinking AF has arrived and its just like a yellow discharge, im so confused!
> My bbs are no longer sore either but no AF xxx

Perhaps you should see your doctor tomorrow? Explain what's happening they might do some hcg for you xx


----------



## Daisys39

sequeena said:


> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> PMA Sequeena for a BFP! No Hunni the cramping is on and off - when i'm having it i run the toilet thinking AF has arrived and its just like a yellow discharge, im so confused!
> My bbs are no longer sore either but no AF xxx
> 
> Perhaps you should see your doctor tomorrow? Explain what's happening they might do some hcg for you xxClick to expand...

I am going to call doctors first thing if AF has not arrived Sequeena cant carry on like this! My 2WW has turned into a 3WW Lol! 

Really hoping your digi is BFP babe keep us updated xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Daisys39 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys39 said:
> 
> 
> PMA Sequeena for a BFP! No Hunni the cramping is on and off - when i'm having it i run the toilet thinking AF has arrived and its just like a yellow discharge, im so confused!
> My bbs are no longer sore either but no AF xxx
> 
> Perhaps you should see your doctor tomorrow? Explain what's happening they might do some hcg for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am going to call doctors first thing if AF has not arrived Sequeena cant carry on like this! My 2WW has turned into a 3WW Lol!
> 
> Really hoping your digi is BFP babe keep us updated xxxxxClick to expand...

It's ridiculous isn't it!

Me too! I'll deff be back tonight with the results x


----------



## RockNRollBaby

CONGRATS TO THE NEW BFPS!!!!

Hi ladies! I took a test yesterday, BFN but the control line was fainter then usual and I saw the SAME line as the test I had taken 2 days prior AFTER it had dried though. It was definitely a BFN until maybe an hour or so then the very very very faint pink line showed. Not sure what that means. Expecting AF to start today, still has not shown so I figure if no AF by next Saturday, I will test again. Had minor cramps for the past couple days here & there so I am fully expecting AF. So we'll see what happens!


----------



## ukgirl23

hi ladies, I had to go to my brothers 21st birthday meal tonight and I felt sick until I got some food in me then I couldn't stop eating it was weird. So when we got home we used the digi, I didnt really need a wee but forced a quick one out and bfn... 

not pregnant flashed up on the screen after what felt like an eternity, I feel like I'm out now even though I have loads of pregnancy symptoms but not many AF symptoms, I am hopingt hat if im not pregnant that AF comes before midnight so that I settle into a regular 28 day cycle again.

Dh is lovely but he's not very good at being supportive, he kept saying there was always next month and how we dont need to rush, but I feel that I need that bfp asap because every bfn is heartbreak. I know I have 2 kids already and they are amazing little kids who mean the world to me, I got pregnant with them on 1st tries with my ex who was very abusive, now I have a lovely home, a lovely man and everything is going well in life, this is the only thing that is dragging us down. I feel cheated in a way. 

Ah well good luck to all the ladies who are yet to test xxxxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: UKgirl!

I know the feeling. Everytime AF shows or I get a BFN, I cry and OH says there is always next month and the baby will come when he/she is ready not when we want. I know he is right, but it kills me everytime I see a BFN.

On the other hand, you tested with diluted urine. Try to test with FMU. That will be more accurate. :hugs:


----------



## ukgirl23

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs: UKgirl!
> 
> I know the feeling. Everytime AF shows or I get a BFN, I cry and OH says there is always next month and the baby will come when he/she is ready not when we want. I know he is right, but it kills me everytime I see a BFN.
> 
> On the other hand, you tested with diluted urine. Try to test with FMU. That will be more accurate. :hugs:

thank you hun! If I'm still not getting AF by morning he's going to pick up a test on his way home for me to use with fmu, he works at 4am and finishes around 9-10am before going back at 4pm so I'm going to have to hold it in until he gets home from work.. lol this should be fun! I've already found some cheap digi ovulation tests for next month ready.. I'm thinking if I buy now I'll get a BFP tomorrow as sods law ;) 

Thank you for the hugs! I hope we get our BFPs soon.. xxx Good luck xxx :hugs:

I keep checking back to see if Sequeena has posted.. I'm dying to see how her digi went!!


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats * MSDM *!! What a wonderful birthday present for you! :)
Wishing you all the best. :happydance:


----------



## sara070102

ukgirl23 said:


> hi ladies, I had to go to my brothers 21st birthday meal tonight and I felt sick until I got some food in me then I couldn't stop eating it was weird. So when we got home we used the digi, I didnt really need a wee but forced a quick one out and bfn...
> 
> not pregnant flashed up on the screen after what felt like an eternity, I feel like I'm out now even though I have loads of pregnancy symptoms but not many AF symptoms, I am hopingt hat if im not pregnant that AF comes before midnight so that I settle into a regular 28 day cycle again.
> 
> Dh is lovely but he's not very good at being supportive, he kept saying there was always next month and how we dont need to rush, but I feel that I need that bfp asap because every bfn is heartbreak. I know I have 2 kids already and they are amazing little kids who mean the world to me, I got pregnant with them on 1st tries with my ex who was very abusive, now I have a lovely home, a lovely man and everything is going well in life, this is the only thing that is dragging us down. I feel cheated in a way.
> 
> Ah well good luck to all the ladies who are yet to test xxxxx

Ah I feel you right down to the core hun. I think we've talked abt it before. I also have 2 kids from my previous relationship...he's such a dead beat...and now I have the most wonderful man in my life and we have been ttc for a year now. I too feel cheated..and like its a cruel joke. Fx'd for you to get your BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## sara070102

stargazer01 said:


> I'm trying to convince my dh to go in and get his sperm count, We've been trying a while since my chemical. We already have two children, but I'm concerned that something has changed.

It took me some time to convince my DH to do the test. We got a condom kit from our assisted fertility lab that does the analysis. We were able to get the sample at home during intercourse and just dropped it off for the lab to test. It was so much easier to convince him to do it that way. Maybe somewhere near you has this to offer?


----------



## lorojovanos

SUNFLOWER- I really have no advice in regards to the cm issue. Mine really was only one time on one day. How about you?
My cm is back to super lotiony, no sore bb's though, mild, mild cramps. The only weird thing is my mouth keeps watering like crazy, that's about all. 
Temp rise this morning and BFN...


----------



## laayyla

Heyyy, please put me down for the 15th! Babydust everyone!!!


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> hi ladies, I had to go to my brothers 21st birthday meal tonight and I felt sick until I got some food in me then I couldn't stop eating it was weird. So when we got home we used the digi, I didnt really need a wee but forced a quick one out and bfn...
> 
> not pregnant flashed up on the screen after what felt like an eternity, I feel like I'm out now even though I have loads of pregnancy symptoms but not many AF symptoms, I am hopingt hat if im not pregnant that AF comes before midnight so that I settle into a regular 28 day cycle again.
> 
> Dh is lovely but he's not very good at being supportive, he kept saying there was always next month and how we dont need to rush, but I feel that I need that bfp asap because every bfn is heartbreak. I know I have 2 kids already and they are amazing little kids who mean the world to me, I got pregnant with them on 1st tries with my ex who was very abusive, now I have a lovely home, a lovely man and everything is going well in life, this is the only thing that is dragging us down. I feel cheated in a way.
> 
> Ah well good luck to all the ladies who are yet to test xxxxx

Imstill hope u hv a sticky bean in there somewhere dear.. I know it's hard but try not to fret.. Stress also affects our cycles.. Hand in there dear :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

sara070102 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to convince my dh to go in and get his sperm count, We've been trying a while since my chemical. We already have two children, but I'm concerned that something has changed.
> 
> It took me some time to convince my DH to do the test. We got a condom kit from our assisted fertility lab that does the analysis. We were able to get the sample at home during intercourse and just dropped it off for the lab to test. It was so much easier to convince him to do it that way. Maybe somewhere near you has this to offer?Click to expand...

Thank you for your advice! If it is that easy, I'm sure he would be more open to it. I will definately look into that. :)


----------



## stargazer01

laayyla said:


> Heyyy, please put me down for the 15th! Babydust everyone!!!

Welcome! Good Luck testing this cycle!!! :)


----------



## Flowermal

ok, I know I am only supposed to test tomorrow since all I got yest was an evap line (according to me).. then I rem I still had one last test and thought might as well. Used FMU. I saw a very faint line at the 5 min mark but passed it off as another evap line. Then went about my morning routine and came back 10mins later to throw the test away. I then saw a very faint line. The test is meant to be read within a 30min time frame so I was still well within in. so ladies, don't wish to get my hopes up high.. wanted to seek ur views.. BFP or evap? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 33









photo.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## lorojovanos

FLOWER... it looks like a positive to me, thats what I'd call it. Test in the am love:)

OMG OMG...ok, I havent gotten a BFP HOWEVER, I took out my +opk on CD15, just to see what would happen. It had been mentioned to me that perhaps that dip at "6dpo" was actually me ovulating, putting me basically in the no chance category since we hadn't be intimate for so long...Also, on Advanced, my crosshairs got taken away about 4dpo. So I switched to research and got them back. Well, no +opk and back on advanced, I have solid crosshairs!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow I will be 9dpo, obviously testing again. Hoping that at 6 dpo, that dip was a good sign... At least we know for sure, the soy worked, my first time using it, only doing 100mg all 5 days, and it was way sooner than my Clomid cycles...My temps are totally different this time too. I'm praying so hard that I get my BFP:)
I don't know what I'd do without all of you girls:)


----------



## SunflowerBub

echo said:


> Congrats Sequeena!
> 
> I don't see anything Sunflower, how long is your lp?

Thanks for looking at my tests, *Echo*. :) My LP is normally 12/13 days long. I tested again this morning and got the same ultra ultra faint line. I'm hoping that it darkens tomorrow morning! Thank you again for looking!!! :)

*Loro*, CM was weird yesterday, big glob and stretchy, and today there is heaps there, and a bit stretchy again. This has never happened to me before! I think it's a good sign indeed! FXd for both of us!!!! I'm happy that you got your CHs and you are sure of your o date. I think your temp dip at 6dpo looks fantastic!!!! I have a good feeling about you this month! :thumbup:

*MSDM*, congratulations!!!!! have a wonderful and uneventful 9 months!!! :happydance:

*UKGirl*, hang in there! Those digis are not as sensitive as other tests, and if you have symptoms and AF is late, keep hope. The hcg might be slow-rising. :)

*Flowermal*, I see a definite line there!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! I would def call that a bfp!!!!! YAY!!!! :thumbup:

*AFM*, heaps of white cm today, with some stretchy stuff in it again, but not like yesterday's "glob" :blush: Still have indigestion/chunks, fatigue (but I'm sick too) and tender groin muscles. Feeling a little bit nauseous today, but could be post-nasal drip. Did another hpt this morning and got another really faint "line" like yesterdays. I'm only testing because it keeps my poas at bay, and I have 10 zillion. haha! 

C'mon girls, bring on the bfps!!!!!! I NEED MORE!!! hahahaha!


----------



## Flowermal

lorojovanos said:


> FLOWER... it looks like a positive to me, thats what I'd call it. Test in the am love:)
> 
> OMG OMG...ok, I havent gotten a BFP HOWEVER, I took out my +opk on CD15, just to see what would happen. It had been mentioned to me that perhaps that dip at "6dpo" was actually me ovulating, putting me basically in the no chance category since we hadn't be intimate for so long...Also, on Advanced, my crosshairs got taken away about 4dpo. So I switched to research and got them back. Well, no +opk and back on advanced, I have solid crosshairs!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow I will be 9dpo, obviously testing again. Hoping that at 6 dpo, that dip was a good sign... At least we know for sure, the soy worked, my first time using it, only doing 100mg all 5 days, and it was way sooner than my Clomid cycles...My temps are totally different this time too. I'm praying so hard that I get my BFP:)
> I don't know what I'd do without all of you girls:)

Thanks loro! I just realized I have a digi!! Had forgotten all about it cos was busy with OPKs! I might sneak a test just to see what the results ah :winkwink:

Wishing you loads of baby dust dear!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

SunflowerBub said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sequeena!
> 
> I don't see anything Sunflower, how long is your lp?
> 
> Thanks for looking at my tests, *Echo*. :) My LP is normally 12/13 days long. I tested again this morning and got the same ultra ultra faint line. I'm hoping that it darkens tomorrow morning! Thank you again for looking!!! :)
> 
> *Loro*, CM was weird yesterday, big glob and stretchy, and today there is heaps there, and a bit stretchy again. This has never happened to me before! I think it's a good sign indeed! FXd for both of us!!!! I'm happy that you got your CHs and you are sure of your o date. I think your temp dip at 6dpo looks fantastic!!!! I have a good feeling about you this month! :thumbup:
> 
> *MSDM*, congratulations!!!!! have a wonderful and uneventful 9 months!!! :happydance:
> 
> *UKGirl*, hang in there! Those digis are not as sensitive as other tests, and if you have symptoms and AF is late, keep hope. The hcg might be slow-rising. :)
> 
> *Flowermal*, I see a definite line there!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! I would def call that a bfp!!!!! YAY!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM*, heaps of white cm today, with some stretchy stuff in it again, but not like yesterday's "glob" :blush: Still have indigestion/chunks, fatigue (but I'm sick too) and tender groin muscles. Feeling a little bit nauseous today, but could be post-nasal drip. Did another hpt this morning and got another really faint "line" like yesterdays. I'm only testing because it keeps my poas at bay, and I have 10 zillion. haha!
> 
> C'mon girls, bring on the bfps!!!!!! I NEED MORE!!! hahahaha!Click to expand...

Thanks sunflower! Hope to confirm with a digi soon.. Trying so very hard not to get excited cos would n very disappointed if its a BFN eventually.. Will keep u gals posted! I feel so supported by u lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Flowermal, I totally see it. That is a BFP.


----------



## misspriss

Hey everybody! Put me down for the 13th!


----------



## lorojovanos

I have been on here for so long, like 5 hours, I hadn't peed, so I thought, what the hell, take a test... Here it is:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## BabyKayKay

lorojovanos said:


> I have been on here for so long, like 5 hours, I hadn't peed, so I thought, what the hell, take a test... Here it is:shrug:

Look at that line. Clear as day. <3


----------



## SunflowerBub

lorojovanos said:


> I have been on here for so long, like 5 hours, I hadn't peed, so I thought, what the hell, take a test... Here it is:shrug:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I SEE IT!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Flowermal

LeahMSta said:


> Flowermal, I totally see it. That is a BFP.

Thanks Leah! Hope the digi will say the something :winkwink:


----------



## Flowermal

lorojovanos said:


> I have been on here for so long, like 5 hours, I hadn't peed, so I thought, what the hell, take a test... Here it is:shrug:

I see a faint line!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shellyt

Congrats on all the bFP.... lots of baby dust lately!

Still no AF and tested yesterday and still BFN - not sure if that is good or bad? lol been reading a few stories where ppl dont get a BFP until 8 weeks!!! x


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats on the bfps ladies!! xxxx


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Woke up with back ache, gas and cramps (which feel more like trapped wind than anything else).

I'm guessing AF will appear though today. FF predicted today as my next CD1, although OvuView now says I'm late as it thinks AF should have arrived yesterday.


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> congrats on the bfps ladies!! xxxx

Hey girl! Thanks for the wishes.. Still not very convinced its a BFP cos I have had Evap lines on that brand before.. Maybe I shld wait another day before taking my test.. Baby dust to u dear :hugs:


----------



## Daisys39

CONGRATULATIONS FOR ALL THE BEAUTIFUL BFP'S!!!

SEQUEENA, HAVE YOU DONE THAT DIGI YET? 

UK GIRL - KEEP US UPDATED.

Right girls took my last Digi this morning and BFN! I have never been this late it is now 5 days! The last time we DTD was on 24th June so surely if i was pregnany i would be getting BFP'S by now wouldn't i?? 
I am really worried now that this could be something else, does anyone have any advice to offer. Thank you ladies xxxxx


----------



## startingtotry

This is only our first month of trying...I'm so nervous but so excited by the possibility of doing a test on Saturday! I've been feeling a bit funny since a couple of days after when I think I ovulated and I had a couple of days of spotting at the weekend when I don't normally have anything between periods. Keeping everything crossed for now and just hoping for the best! 

Now I really do understand what my (13wk pregnant) friend was saying about having a week where your head is in your knickers and you can't think of anything else! Hope that I'm not just reading too much into the smallest things! Seems hard to believe that we could be so lucky first time round!


----------



## ukgirl23

Flowermal said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the bfps ladies!! xxxx
> 
> Hey girl! Thanks for the wishes.. Still not very convinced its a BFP cos I have had Evap lines on that brand before.. Maybe I shld wait another day before taking my test.. Baby dust to u dear :hugs:Click to expand...

I can understand that! maybe you should try a digi so you get the word come up ! I think when I get my BFP I will be testing for days after to make sure it is bfp too!! Baby dust to you too!! xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Daisys I was reading on threads about late BFPs and one lady got her BFP at 21dpo!! another lady had 2 negative blood tests come back and was still pregnant and my friend didnt get her bfp until she was 8 weeks pregnant... I know its hard to keep up the hope though but keep going I have my fingers and toes crossed tightly for you! xxx 

afm- I have saved FMU and am on my way out to get ANOTHER frer... I'm so fed up with the BFNs although according to my woman-log app I am only 13dpo today despite being CD29, I ovulated late, I feel sick to my stomach this morning.


----------



## Daisys39

Hey girls, 

I think AF has arrived brown/pink blood when i wipe. To be honest i am relieved she has made an entrance as i was worried. I have made an appointment at the doctors and i am going to request a hormone blood test to ensure everything is as it should be. I am also going to start charting so tell me girlys what do i need to buy? I am completly new to charting. I would be truly grateful for any advice

Daisys xxxxx


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the bfps ladies!! xxxx
> 
> Hey girl! Thanks for the wishes.. Still not very convinced its a BFP cos I have had Evap lines on that brand before.. Maybe I shld wait another day before taking my test.. Baby dust to u dear :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand that! maybe you should try a digi so you get the word come up ! I think when I get my BFP I will be testing for days after to make sure it is bfp too!! Baby dust to you too!! xxxClick to expand...

Haha I think I'll b doing the exact same thing.. Testing and re-testing to be really sure.. Anyway I think AF is coming.. Getting the usual crampy feeling just before it shows up.. Guess have to just wait and see.. The wait is solo hard ESP since this will b my first baby.. What wld I do without u guys? :hugs:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

ukgirl23 said:


> afm- I have saved FMU and am on my way out to get ANOTHER frer... I'm so fed up with the BFNs although according to my woman-log app I am only 13dpo today despite being CD29, I ovulated late, I feel sick to my stomach this morning.

Same here. Seriously sick to my stomach thus morning, despite having some mint tea which normally settles me down.

I saved my FMU as well- very tempted to go buy a FR test on my way home from work.


----------



## SBinRI

MrsGruffalo said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> afm- I have saved FMU and am on my way out to get ANOTHER frer... I'm so fed up with the BFNs although according to my woman-log app I am only 13dpo today despite being CD29, I ovulated late, I feel sick to my stomach this morning.
> 
> Same here. Seriously sick to my stomach thus morning, despite having some mint tea which normally settles me down.
> 
> I saved my FMU as well- very tempted to go buy a FR test on my way home from work.Click to expand...

This is from peenonastick.com: Can I still use pee that's been sitting in a cup for several hours? hCG (pregnancy hormone) does break down and dissipate from urine once it leaves the body. It has a half-life of 24 hours, meaning the total amount will be cut in half for every day it sits out. If you are testing very early when only a small amount of hCG is present to begin with, that half might make a difference (for example, 25 mIU/mL of hCG will be detected with any early pregnancy test. By the time that pee sits out for a day, it has only 12.5 mIU/mL left, and only a very sensitive test may detect it.)


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

So I tested this morning. BFN :( 
But no AF yet so we'll wait and see


----------



## doggylover

Hugs to all those with bfps. Hopefullys they will turn into a BFP soon.

Afm, still waiting tomo. No sign of any ferning or temp shifts yet. Looks like this cycle could be a long one. 

I'm worried that I am thinking too much about it. I'm a teacher so am off for summer, and have nothing else to think about!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Daisys39 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I think AF has arrived brown/pink blood when i wipe. To be honest i am relieved she has made an entrance as i was worried. I have made an appointment at the doctors and i am going to request a hormone blood test to ensure everything is as it should be. I am also going to start charting so tell me girlys what do i need to buy? I am completly new to charting. I would be truly grateful for any advice
> 
> Daisys xxxxx

Just get online and buy some opks and a BBT ovulation thermometer. Set your alarm for the same time every morning when you have had at least 3hrs of solid sleep and take the temp. Record the temp and other signs on FertilityFriend.com and you have a chart!!! :D


----------



## SBinRI

Good luck testers! It aint over til af shows!


----------



## echo

Congrats Loro and Flower! Hope your BFP's get darker! Good luck testers!

AFM: 10dpo, crampy (mildly), moody, hungry, and tired. Due Thurs 7/12. Still holding out on testing until 7/13. I think.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

SBinRI said:


> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> afm- I have saved FMU and am on my way out to get ANOTHER frer... I'm so fed up with the BFNs although according to my woman-log app I am only 13dpo today despite being CD29, I ovulated late, I feel sick to my stomach this morning.
> 
> Same here. Seriously sick to my stomach thus morning, despite having some mint tea which normally settles me down.
> 
> I saved my FMU as well- very tempted to go buy a FR test on my way home from work.Click to expand...
> 
> This is from peenonastick.com: Can I still use pee that's been sitting in a cup for several hours? hCG (pregnancy hormone) does break down and dissipate from urine once it leaves the body. It has a half-life of 24 hours, meaning the total amount will be cut in half for every day it sits out. If you are testing very early when only a small amount of hCG is present to begin with, that half might make a difference (for example, 25 mIU/mL of hCG will be detected with any early pregnancy test. By the time that pee sits out for a day, it has only 12.5 mIU/mL left, and only a very sensitive test may detect it.)Click to expand...

I never knew that. It'll have only been 8 hours when I get home, but I might just use an IC tonight and save my FRER for tomorrow...


----------



## ukgirl23

I read that this morning when i stored fmu... i only needed to save it for 2 hours so not a problem... it lasts longer if u put it in the fridge but really... not a good place to put pee... my frer was negative... not even a hint of a second line.. im going to see my gp for tests just waiting on af to arrive now xx


----------



## xxxkeashxxx

:witch: She got me! I'm out :cry:


----------



## jewelstar

I got my BFP at 11dpo!!!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats Jewel:thumbup:

Here's my test from this am. Last night's is on the top, this morning is the bottom. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> Congrats Jewel:thumbup:
> 
> Here's my test from this am. Last night's is on the top, this morning is the bottom. :wacko:

OOPS, that was last nights alone, here is the right one...
 



Attached Files:







preg1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Flowermal

jewelstar said:


> I got my BFP at 11dpo!!!!! I'm so excited!!!

Congrats jewel!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jewel:thumbup:
> 
> Here's my test from this am. Last night's is on the top, this morning is the bottom. :wacko:
> 
> OOPS, that was last nights alone, here is the right one...Click to expand...

Hey dear, think I see a faint line on the bottom one!


----------



## Flowermal

xxxkeashxxx said:


> :witch: She got me! I'm out :cry:

Sorry that AF got u.. All the best for the next round dear :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Here's a pic of my test-- mid-day yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).JPG
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jewelstar

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jewel:thumbup:
> 
> Here's my test from this am. Last night's is on the top, this morning is the bottom. :wacko:
> 
> OOPS, that was last nights alone, here is the right one...Click to expand...

I think i see a faint line on the bottom one as well!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ukgirl23

congrats jewelstar xxxx H&H to you hun!! xxxx

Loro - I see faint lines hun!! xx


----------



## v6pony

Congrats to all you girls who got those beautiful :bfp:! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you girls!

So sorry to everyone who got a BFN or AF! :hugs:

AFM, :witch: showed up late last night. I am now officially out.


----------



## kel21

Congrats Jewel!

Super dupper congrats to you Loro!! I see lines on both! I knew you'd do it!!!!!!! So happy for you hun!


----------



## ukgirl23

this is my test using FMU, I see a very faint line... my DH thinks I've lost the plot now... I wanted your opinions!! I think I see a line but I'm not sure if its the shadow line or not.. still no AF for me and feeling queasy off and on. Got a DRs appt on wednesday! Please be honest if you don't see a line.. I promise I wont be upset or offended :) Xxx 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7536061944/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7127/7536061944_39235abaf9.jpg[/url] 20120709_160212 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7536058118/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7536058118_353ee56560.jpg[/url] 20120709_160001 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> this is my test using FMU, I see a very faint line... my DH thinks I've lost the plot now... I wanted your opinions!! I think I see a line but I'm not sure if its the shadow line or not.. still no AF for me and feeling queasy off and on. Got a DRs appt on wednesday! Please be honest if you don't see a line.. I promise I wont be upset or offended :) Xxx
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7536061944/][img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7127/7536061944_39235abaf9.jpg[/url] 20120709_160212 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7536058118/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7536058118_353ee56560.jpg[/url] 20120709_160001 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]

Hey dear, I see a faint line but looks colorles so not sure if it's a BFP line or a shadow.. So sorry I'm not very helpful :dohh:


----------



## LeahMSta

jewelstar said:


> I got my BFP at 11dpo!!!!! I'm so excited!!!

Congrats Jewelstar!!! That is sure a pretty line you got on your test! Now sent some of that super fertile babydust this way! :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

thats okay IRL its got a pink colour to it on one side but not the other.. so I'm kind of in 2 minds but I rechecked my OPK gallery on flikr and I see I had an LH surge again on the 28th of june which would now make me only 11dpo if I did ovulate then instead of CD16-17 which I had suspected... If I'm right then today could be too early to test and I will need to test on thursday when I will be 14dpo if I am right and see what happens so now I have a FRER in the draw in the bathroom and no will power and having to wait until thursday lol aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! lol


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> thats okay IRL its got a pink colour to it on one side but not the other.. so I'm kind of in 2 minds but I rechecked my OPK gallery on flikr and I see I had an LH surge again on the 28th of june which would now make me only 11dpo if I did ovulate then instead of CD16-17 which I had suspected... If I'm right then today could be too early to test and I will need to test on thursday when I will be 14dpo if I am right and see what happens so now I have a FRER in the draw in the bathroom and no will power and having to wait until thursday lol aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! lol

U can do it girl!! Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> Congrats Jewel!
> 
> Super dupper congrats to you Loro!! I see lines on both! I knew you'd do it!!!!!!! So happy for you hun!

That means so much from you Kel:) I'm hoping I'm not counting my chickens before they hatch so to say. I don't know if these tests are bad for lines or not... My temp dropped a fair bit this morning, could just be random though. I only have two IC's left and no more FRER's...Depending on tomorrows temp, I may or may not test...:thumbup:


----------



## Flowermal

v6pony said:


> Congrats to all you girls who got those beautiful :bfp:! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you girls!
> 
> So sorry to everyone who got a BFN or AF! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, :witch: showed up late last night. I am now officially out.

Sorry that AF showed up dear.. Good luck for the new cycle :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

:bfn: on my FRER this afternoon (it said you could test any time!)... no sign of AF either. 

I think I need to wait a few days till I test again, but it's so hard. I'm such a POAS addict!


----------



## ukgirl23

Mrs Gruffalo do you know when you O'ed? xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Hey girls, So if you recall, on 6dpo, I had a significant temp drop, and also one time, I had bits of EWCM mixed in with my CM which was 95% super creamy. Today, 9 dpo, another temp drop, not quite as low and 6dpo though. I just checked CM and it's the same thing. Almost all creamy, but a tiny bit of EWCM... 7 and 8 dpo, only creamy...weird


----------



## stargazer01

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jewel:thumbup:
> 
> Here's my test from this am. Last night's is on the top, this morning is the bottom. :wacko:
> 
> OOPS, that was last nights alone, here is the right one...Click to expand...

Hey hun! I never see faint lines on my computer, but I think I see a little something on the bottom test. I'm hoping that it gets nice and dark for you!


----------



## jewelstar

I am a POAS addict!! So much so that I peed again here at work at 10:30am. I got a BFN. What gives? Yesterday I had two beautiful BFP tests and today nothing. Maybe hgc too low? I have peed 5 times today! I'm scared and worried now. I don't have a Dr. appointment until August 13th. Help!!!


----------



## stargazer01

jewelstar said:


> I am a POAS addict!! So much so that I peed again here at work at 10:30am. I got a BFN. What gives? Yesterday I had two beautiful BFP tests and today nothing. Maybe hgc too low? I have peed 5 times today! I'm scared and worried now. I don't have a Dr. appointment until August 13th. Help!!!

Were they the same brand tests? 
Test again in the morning with fmu. I know it is so hard to wait though! You had nice dark lines, do you have any digis to try?


----------



## sara070102

jewelstar said:


> I am a POAS addict!! So much so that I peed again here at work at 10:30am. I got a BFN. What gives? Yesterday I had two beautiful BFP tests and today nothing. Maybe hgc too low? I have peed 5 times today! I'm scared and worried now. I don't have a Dr. appointment until August 13th. Help!!!

My guess would be that the urine is too diluted. Your BFP was great. I'd wait til tomorrow's fmu or hold it as long as possible and retest tonight. I think you'll be just fine though!


----------



## jewelstar

The first two were. They were Answer early detection tests. Lines came up within seconds on both. The one earlier today was a CVS test. I'm going to get some more tests after work.


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck! I bet it was the different brand test. maybe the sensitivity isn't as good as on the answer tests.


----------



## jewelstar

stargazer01, you may be right. I'll either test later (if I can hold my pee for longer than 2 hours) or test first thing in the morning. Or both! :) I'm just so nervous and scared!! Are false positives common?


----------



## MrsGruffalo

ukgirl23 said:


> Mrs Gruffalo do you know when you O'ed? xx

CD16 according to FF. I'm 13DPO at the moment. My normal LP is 11 days.


----------



## Nicola27

hi all, 

i've not been on bnb for the last 2 and a bit weeks, i thought i would treat myself to a stress free cycle and not worry about OPKs and 2wws. well AF is due on Thurs/Fri and I'm already starting with my AF pains :( so much for no stress - i almost burst out crying at work today when i felt them :(

i've been really emotional and super tired for the last week and part of me hoped this meant i was pregnant, but as usual AF is coming to slap me down. 

I'm supposed to test on wed 11th, but i think i will leave it until weekend. Last month was too hard when i got the bfp and then AF started soon after. 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## shellyt

ggrrr still no :witch: or a BFP!!!


----------



## SBinRI

jewelstar said:


> I am a POAS addict!! So much so that I peed again here at work at 10:30am. I got a BFN. What gives? Yesterday I had two beautiful BFP tests and today nothing. Maybe hgc too low? I have peed 5 times today! I'm scared and worried now. I don't have a Dr. appointment until August 13th. Help!!!

All that peeing probably diluted your pee too much. Hold it for 3-4 hrs with little to no drinking!


----------



## ukgirl23

MrsGruffalo said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Gruffalo do you know when you O'ed? xx
> 
> CD16 according to FF. I'm 13DPO at the moment. My normal LP is 11 days.Click to expand...

I was thinking thats when I O'ed too because I got a surge at CD16 but now I'm wondering if the surge I had after at CD19 was left over LH or a new surge and maybe I'm testing too soon :/ isn't this waiting just agony!! x


----------



## Kinoley

Hi All

I got a really light :bfp: yesterday and a stronger one today so i guess that means I get to do :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you to everyone on the TTC forum for being so kind and supportive :hugs:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

ukgirl23 said:


> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Gruffalo do you know when you O'ed? xx
> 
> CD16 according to FF. I'm 13DPO at the moment. My normal LP is 11 days.Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking thats when I O'ed too because I got a surge at CD16 but now I'm wondering if the surge I had after at CD19 was left over LH or a new surge and maybe I'm testing too soon :/ isn't this waiting just agony!! xClick to expand...

It's killing me. AF normally turns up the morning of 12DPO, so I don't normally sit out a whole TWW!


----------



## LeahMSta

Kinoley said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got a really light :bfp: yesterday and a stronger one today so i guess that means I get to do :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the TTC forum for being so kind and supportive :hugs:

:hugs: CONGRATS!!! May you have a joyous and loving 9 months and beyond! I am doing a :happydance: for you!


----------



## Kinoley

LeahMSta said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got a really light :bfp: yesterday and a stronger one today so i guess that means I get to do :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the TTC forum for being so kind and supportive :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: CONGRATS!!! May you have a joyous and loving 9 months and beyond! I am doing a :happydance: for you!Click to expand...

Thank you so much Leah! I think I might be a little bit in shock! Really excited and feeling really blessed :happydance:

Looks like you got a slow riser starting there. Do you think that was O or am I reading too much into it?
GL with your cycle :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Kinoley said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got a really light :bfp: yesterday and a stronger one today so i guess that means I get to do :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the TTC forum for being so kind and supportive :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: CONGRATS!!! May you have a joyous and loving 9 months and beyond! I am doing a :happydance: for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Leah! I think I might be a little bit in shock! Really excited and feeling really blessed :happydance:
> 
> Looks like you got a slow riser starting there. Do you think that was O or am I reading too much into it?
> GL with your cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

pos opk was on tcd 15 and we were traveling. This chart has been a mess and I am dying for my crosshairs! I am sure we have ovulated but just not sure exaclt when so we did a bazillion AI this cycle. Hopefully we played a mean game of get the eggy. Now I just have to wait and see. :coffee: 

Congrats again on your BFP :dance:


----------



## Kinoley

LeahMSta said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got a really light :bfp: yesterday and a stronger one today so i guess that means I get to do :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the TTC forum for being so kind and supportive :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: CONGRATS!!! May you have a joyous and loving 9 months and beyond! I am doing a :happydance: for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Leah! I think I might be a little bit in shock! Really excited and feeling really blessed :happydance:
> 
> Looks like you got a slow riser starting there. Do you think that was O or am I reading too much into it?
> GL with your cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> pos opk was on tcd 15 and we were traveling. This chart has been a mess and I am dying for my crosshairs! I am sure we have ovulated but just not sure exaclt when so we did a bazillion AI this cycle. Hopefully we played a mean game of get the eggy. Now I just have to wait and see. :coffee:
> 
> Congrats again on your BFP :dance:Click to expand...

Funnily enough I was travelling too this cycle and didnt get a + opk cause I was stuck in an airport. Didn't want to try to POAS during turbulence lol. First half of my chart is a guesstimate (ie made up :dohh:) cause I was in a different timezone.

Looking at your chart I'd put money on it being Friday! Hope this is your lucky cycle x


----------



## SBinRI

HELP!! I'm CRAZY. I KNOW it. Felt like poas. So I grabbed an opk. ITS SUPER pos! I grabbed a wondfo an dipped same cup. Here's the pic. WHY would I get such a pos opk at 6dpo?!?!


----------



## rosenrot

Testing on the 22nd! DH and I have been TTC #1 since January, and this is our first round with Clomid and Metformin. I got so sick from the Clomid, and I hope I don't have to go through that again until we're TTC for #2!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi all, I tested this evening with FRER and got a nice BFP right away!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thank you all for helping me!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 2eMommy

Kinoley said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got a really light :bfp: yesterday and a stronger one today so i guess that means I get to do :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the TTC forum for being so kind and supportive :hugs:



CONGRATS!!! :flower:


----------



## 2eMommy

jewelstar said:


> Hi all, I tested this evening with FRER and got a nice BFP right away!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thank you all for helping me!!

Thats a pretty line you have there!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*startingtotry
misspriss
rosenrot*

Good Luck!
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* jewelstar 
 kinoley *

:wohoo:


----------



## Flowermal

Flowermal said:


> ok, I know I am only supposed to test tomorrow since all I got yest was an evap line (according to me).. then I rem I still had one last test and thought might as well. Used FMU. I saw a very faint line at the 5 min mark but passed it off as another evap line. Then went about my morning routine and came back 10mins later to throw the test away. I then saw a very faint line. The test is meant to be read within a 30min time frame so I was still well within in. so ladies, don't wish to get my hopes up high.. wanted to seek ur views.. BFP or evap? :shrug:

Well ladies turns out this was a false alarm. The digi had the big fat words 'not pregnant'. Anyway I'm getting pre-AF cramping and lots of lotiony CM. Guess its a matter of time before the witch shows up! :cry:

Congrats to all the ladies who have their BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay congrats on the BFP's!!!

And welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## ukgirl23

Flowermal said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> ok, I know I am only supposed to test tomorrow since all I got yest was an evap line (according to me).. then I rem I still had one last test and thought might as well. Used FMU. I saw a very faint line at the 5 min mark but passed it off as another evap line. Then went about my morning routine and came back 10mins later to throw the test away. I then saw a very faint line. The test is meant to be read within a 30min time frame so I was still well within in. so ladies, don't wish to get my hopes up high.. wanted to seek ur views.. BFP or evap? :shrug:
> 
> Well ladies turns out this was a false alarm. The digi had the big fat words 'not pregnant'. Anyway I'm getting pre-AF cramping and lots of lotiony CM. Guess its a matter of time before the witch shows up! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have their BFPs!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Dont give up flowermal!!! I had a bfn digi last night and a very faint bfp this morning and i also had big af cramps on saturday and still no af!! Dont give up hun xxxx


----------



## kel21

SBinRI said:


> View attachment 436725
> HELP!! I'm CRAZY. I KNOW it. Felt like poas. So I grabbed an opk. ITS SUPER pos! I grabbed a wondfo an dipped same cup. Here's the pic. WHY would I get such a pos opk at 6dpo?!?!

Back in Feb I had a pos opk, thought I o'd then 6 days later had another pos opk, and from the signs I'm sure I o'd the second time not the first. But that is also the month I decided to start charting! Gl!



Flowermal said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> ok, I know I am only supposed to test tomorrow since all I got yest was an evap line (according to me).. then I rem I still had one last test and thought might as well. Used FMU. I saw a very faint line at the 5 min mark but passed it off as another evap line. Then went about my morning routine and came back 10mins later to throw the test away. I then saw a very faint line. The test is meant to be read within a 30min time frame so I was still well within in. so ladies, don't wish to get my hopes up high.. wanted to seek ur views.. BFP or evap? :shrug:
> 
> Well ladies turns out this was a false alarm. The digi had the big fat words 'not pregnant'. Anyway I'm getting pre-AF cramping and lots of lotiony CM. Guess its a matter of time before the witch shows up! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have their BFPs!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Just so you know digis are not as sensitive as other tests with lines! Fxd for you!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Feeling impatient, I had a temp dip this morning, I really hope that was implantation. Trying so hard to wait to test until friday at the earliest, but my goal is monday.


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats to all the new BFPs. So happy for you all. H&H 9mos to you! 

Very sad to not have had an update from Sequeena yet! Where are you Sequeena, please come back, we promise to be supportive, good or bad!

AFM, my temp is barely above cover but Im still putting myself at 3dpo. We dtd at -2, -1 and on O day and then 2 days after and softcups and Geritol this cycle. OH is also taking Geritol. Hoping this is our month. I feel great so far, but incredibly tired today. Think I just overslept... 

Sorry to those who got AF and GL to those left to test!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good evening ladies, 
Since last night I posted my pic, and a lot of you said you could see something, no one really saw anything this am so I just took another test. Top is last night, bottom is tonight. I tried to get a good pic, this is all I could get...
 



Attached Files:







pp.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## BabyKayKay

I feel "out" for some reason. However, today, I woke up QUEASYYY and after I ate a sandwich and a root beer, I felt like I was going to throw it up.

Little cramps here and there today, and one big pulling pain behind the belly button. Oi. What is all the stuff! >:C My CP is now low and hard. My BBT was 96 degrees this morning. 

:> I am a MESS this cycle. What on earth.


----------



## 28329

I'm out for july. August for me...


----------



## Moorebetter

Gl to everyone! And congrats to the new BFPs

I will be doing my 2nd IUI somewhere around the 15th wish me luck girls!!


----------



## Lyanhalia

Just so this is updated, I'm out and got AF. :(


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> ok, I know I am only supposed to test tomorrow since all I got yest was an evap line (according to me).. then I rem I still had one last test and thought might as well. Used FMU. I saw a very faint line at the 5 min mark but passed it off as another evap line. Then went about my morning routine and came back 10mins later to throw the test away. I then saw a very faint line. The test is meant to be read within a 30min time frame so I was still well within in. so ladies, don't wish to get my hopes up high.. wanted to seek ur views.. BFP or evap? :shrug:
> 
> Well ladies turns out this was a false alarm. The digi had the big fat words 'not pregnant'. Anyway I'm getting pre-AF cramping and lots of lotiony CM. Guess its a matter of time before the witch shows up! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have their BFPs!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont give up flowermal!!! I had a bfn digi last night and a very faint bfp this morning and i also had big af cramps on saturday and still no af!! Dont give up hun xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks ukgirl! Hey congrats on ur BFP! Hope it gets darker!! Guess I'll just have to wait and see.. Will try testing again in a couple of days if AF doesn't show up


----------



## Flowermal

kel21 said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436725
> HELP!! I'm CRAZY. I KNOW it. Felt like poas. So I grabbed an opk. ITS SUPER pos! I grabbed a wondfo an dipped same cup. Here's the pic. WHY would I get such a pos opk at 6dpo?!?!
> 
> Back in Feb I had a pos opk, thought I o'd then 6 days later had another pos opk, and from the signs I'm sure I o'd the second time not the first. But that is also the month I decided to start charting! Gl!
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> ok, I know I am only supposed to test tomorrow since all I got yest was an evap line (according to me).. then I rem I still had one last test and thought might as well. Used FMU. I saw a very faint line at the 5 min mark but passed it off as another evap line. Then went about my morning routine and came back 10mins later to throw the test away. I then saw a very faint line. The test is meant to be read within a 30min time frame so I was still well within in. so ladies, don't wish to get my hopes up high.. wanted to seek ur views.. BFP or evap? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well ladies turns out this was a false alarm. The digi had the big fat words 'not pregnant'. Anyway I'm getting pre-AF cramping and lots of lotiony CM. Guess its a matter of time before the witch shows up! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have their BFPs!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know digis are not as sensitive as other tests with lines! Fxd for you!Click to expand...

Thanks Kel! Will try again in a couple of days and maybe shld use both digi and lines :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy1463

1DPO...hoping :)


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Didn't test today (14DPO- 2/3 days late) but cramps now feeling more AF like. Suspect she'll be here by the end of the day,


----------



## ukgirl23

well I tested with a FRER again and BFN but a few hours later it has dried with a pink line which is clearly there. I woke up feeling like AF is on its way. I'm feeling fed up with my body for not working right and a bit worried that I'm 4 days late now and no BFP .... thank goodness I have the doctor to moan at tomorrow


----------



## doggylover

Yay for all the new bfps!!!

:hugs: for anyone who is out.

Afm....now on cd #ridiculous and still no sign of o.


----------



## ukgirl23

Im out ladies... af finally got me! Im pleased to see her for once! I hated not knowing xx


----------



## echo

Sorry about af! I am pretty sure I am right behind you. Temp is at coverline.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

ukgirl23 said:


> Im out ladies... af finally got me! Im pleased to see her for once! I hated not knowing xx

:hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> well I tested with a FRER again and BFN but a few hours later it has dried with a pink line which is clearly there. I woke up feeling like AF is on its way. I'm feeling fed up with my body for not working right and a bit worried that I'm 4 days late now and no BFP .... thank goodness I have the doctor to moan at tomorrow

Gd luck dear! Maybe u shld ask the doc to do a blood test to see if you are pregnant. These tests r definitely more accurate than the HPTs. :thumbup:


----------



## EJPerkins

hey girls,
congrats on all the BFP's already.. hoping i get mine this month also. im not quite sure when i ovulated exactly but im thinkin it was the 7th, i got a +opk on day 13 and on day 16, so im not really sure.. we bd just about everyday so i think im covered.. fx!!
gl ladies :dust: :dust:


----------



## JenJen80

AF is due tommorrow. I have no symptoms at all, no tiredness, sore boobs, cramping. Not sure what is going on this month as I normally have sore boobs by now. I guess the next few days will let me know.


----------



## Hopingttc

Can you please add me to the 23. Af is do the 20 but we will be camping so ill have to wait until Monday


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF :(


----------



## BabyKayKay

All of my symptoms seemed to have gone away this morning. No sore bbs, no nausea, and my CP is HHC. The strangest thing happened though. My CM is clearish, with a bit of white, but I had one clearish-looking CM tinged an OLD dark brown. Never saw anymore again. CP was pretty high, and I am not sure how I grabbed that one. 

:I 

I guess AF is on her way. But normally my symptoms stay with me THROUGH my AF. I dunno. And that was some STRANGE CM. Never had that before. jeez.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls... 
I tested this morning and there is still a hint of a line which someone mentioned to me it may perhaps just be the antibody strip. FRER, can see the indent line but thats about all. I'm only 10 dpo so it's early. Temp went back up this am. Weird thing though, I have never had so many pimples pop out as I basically got overnight...


----------



## kel21

Sorry for those the witch got! :hugs:

Congrats on the new bfp's :happydance:

Loro I still see the line, but you are right, you are still early. Plenty of time for a proper bfp! Have you tried putting them on CTP? I like to put my pics on there because you can invert and if it is pink it will show the color like the control line. If there is no pink it won't. I've seen lines on frer's before, that when I put on there they don't show up on invert so I know there is no pink! I still say this is it for you!!

Afm- My stupid body decided to o yesterday :cry: cd 8. All I can do is cross my fingers and hope the egg was mature and that my lining is ready! I guess I will know for sure if I o'd by my temp tomorrow. Oh well. Guess that would change my testing day to the 23rd. Can't remember what I had said before. Gonna try and wait till 14dpo to test this time!


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks Kel:) I def feel different this time, one way or another...different. 
I know as soon as I looked at you chart yesterday you were going to ovulate. My fingers are crossed for a very sticky one this cycle for you guys:)


----------



## cln1812

Big temp. drop today for me (11 or 12 DPO). Still above the coverline but I have a feeling AF is about to show especially since I had bad chocolate cravings yesterday.


----------



## kel21

Thanks Loro!


----------



## kel21

cln1812 said:


> Big temp. drop today for me (11 or 12 DPO). Still above the coverline but I have a feeling AF is about to show especially since I had bad chocolate cravings yesterday.

That is a big indicator for me as well! When I start craving sweets, especially chocolate I know af is on the way!


----------



## doggylover

Getting very very fed up waiting to o :( :( :(

If same cycle as last mont it should be Thursday but no ferning at all yet and opk line is barely visible. 

Getting very disheartened.plus side, I made a dr appointment for August 17th when I get back off holiday, and if still not pg by then I am demanding comix to help regulate my ovulation.


----------



## shellyt

I am still in LIMBO!!! arrrrgggghhhh lol (rant over)


----------



## Kinoley

2eMommy said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got a really light :bfp: yesterday and a stronger one today so i guess that means I get to do :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the TTC forum for being so kind and supportive :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much :hugs:

And thank you Stargazer!


----------



## SBinRI

7dpo.. Still getting glaring pos on opks (cuz I'm nuts and need to pee on something!). Just got a great glob of yellow stretchy cm. (Wtf?!). Still feel sick- its been since Fri. Never had overall stomach discomfort like this the last few LPs.


----------



## Kinoley

SBinRI said:


> 7dpo.. Still getting glaring pos on opks (cuz I'm nuts and need to pee on something!). Just got a great glob of yellow stretchy cm. (Wtf?!). Still feel sick- its been since Fri. Never had overall stomach discomfort like this the last few LPs.

SBinRI
I got a big lump of white-ish stretchy cm on 8dpo and them got my BFP at 12dpo. That sounds promising. After I got that my cp went super high so I couldnt reach it. GL!


----------



## SBinRI

I hope I'm the same Kinoley! If I had to guess I'd say I am pregnant. But I don't want to jump the gun or set myself up for a massive letdown.


----------



## doggylover

Sbinri, fingers crossed for you, that sounds promising!!!


----------



## laayyla

:Bfp:? ? ? ?
EVERYONE PLEASE LOOK! I took this test today at 10-11 dpo... it's faint but i think it's there!! Opinions please? Obviously i'll be testing again in the morning!!!
https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/laayyla/Private/037.jpg


----------



## laayyla

https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/laayyla/Private/035.jpg maybe that one is better?


----------



## Kinoley

laayyla said:


> :Bfp:? ? ? ?
> EVERYONE PLEASE LOOK! I took this test today at 10-11 dpo... it's faint but i think it's there!! Opinions please? Obviously i'll be testing again in the morning!!!
> https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/laayyla/Private/037.jpg

Super faint but I can see it! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## SBinRI

laayyla said:


> https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/laayyla/Private/035.jpg maybe that one is better?

Evil evil blue dye! When its super think and slightly off center its usually an evap. Not always- but usually. Good luck!


----------



## laayyla

it loooks darker in real life... haha 
thanks!!!! i'm not going to officially say bfp until i get a darker one...


----------



## laayyla

https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/laayyla/Private/032.jpg this one's better!


----------



## Hopingttc

laayyla said:


> https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/laayyla/Private/032.jpg this one's better!

I see it and I'm not normally able too! Ya


----------



## Scarlet369

Worst thing this month, trying not to symptom spot since my last cycle was 30 days after a 22 day cycle I really got my hopes up, and even though I had been trying to not think about symptoms once I thought i might be late I was spotting symptoms like it was my job! I feel like now that I know I have been ranging for 22 to 30 something days that I will be worrying every single day from Friday on that I am going to get af!! 

Its those little things, like today I have ridiculous amounts of lotiony cm and a very high cervix. Prior to ttc if I had CM when I wiped or on my panties I would have just assumed I was close to ovulation because I didnt know anything about what your body does, now if I sneeze the wrong way Im like "omg maybe I'm pregnant" 

*** PLEASE DO NOT CONTINUE IF YOUR FEELINGS ARE EASILY HURT****
And also, it makes me feel REALLY bad when people post hpt and everyone keeps telling them they see a line when there is clearly nothing there. There are probably so many woman on this site who think they had chemicals when their test was never positive in the first place... there are better ways to be supportive then to lie.

SUPER worried this is why Sequeena is MIA!!!


----------



## laayyla

I agree with you Scarlet, especially since I'm the one posting the HPTs today! I definitely don't want anyone telling me they see something when there's clearly nothing there.
(Don't worry, my feelings aren't hurt... if that was intended for me!) this TTC stuff is tough... constantly getting our hopes up and then being disappointed.
:hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

NO it wasnt intended for you I have been just thinking that a lot the last few days. I just think its so much worse to get peoples hopes up. Everytime I see someone post pics on here saying "do you see the line" or something and then later see the got AF I feel SOOOO sad for them. Thats why usually I just dont reply at all until its a digi or VERY dark line... or if its inverted and you can deffo tell its positive. I know how it has felt to have my hopes crushed the last 3 mos, and some women have been going at this for YEARS. I dont want to feel like people are not coming to their computers because they dont want to disappoint us with their sad news after we filled their minds with false hope! Id much rather hear "I dont see anything, but I hope its still there for you" then "oh thats definitely a BFP" and then get AF the very next day!


----------



## echo

Personally, I am not a linespotter. Sometimes I can see a faint one, but most of the time it has to be BAM. But I will usually congratulate someone if they think they have a BFP. Pics don't ever look like the real thing, anyway. Remember, its all about PMA. Sure, be honest, but keep the tone light, offer support, and hope for the best. We alllll have bad days, and we all have pet peeves, and venting is good for the soul. I've been on this site for a long time, and some people are 'squinters' and do see a line there, so I don't necessarily think people are lying.


----------



## Scarlet369

Anyway, Layla I REALLY hope its a BFP since we're both on cycle 4. I hope to see a nice dark line tomorrow in all the threads I am in with you!


----------



## kel21

Personally if I don't see a line I don't say anything, or I will say I don't see anything. I never say I see it if I don't!! And there are a lot that I don't see!

As for blue dyes, I see the line and it appears to be fairly thick, not just a thin line. Blue dyes are very bad about giving evaps, and it is usually a very thin blue line. Fxd this is it for you!


----------



## adroplet

laayyla said:


> I agree with you Scarlet, especially since I'm the one posting the HPTs today! I definitely don't want anyone telling me they see something when there's clearly nothing there.
> (Don't worry, my feelings aren't hurt... if that was intended for me!) this TTC stuff is tough... constantly getting our hopes up and then being disappointed.
> :hugs:

Which is why I post my pics here:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/
You can remain anonymous and have people vote on + / - . I get honest votes.


----------



## Hopingttc

Scarlet369 said:


> Worst thing this month, trying not to symptom spot since my last cycle was 30 days after a 22 day cycle I really got my hopes up, and even though I had been trying to not think about symptoms once I thought i might be late I was spotting symptoms like it was my job! I feel like now that I know I have been ranging for 22 to 30 something days that I will be worrying every single day from Friday on that I am going to get af!!
> 
> Its those little things, like today I have ridiculous amounts of lotiony cm and a very high cervix. Prior to ttc if I had CM when I wiped or on my panties I would have just assumed I was close to ovulation because I didnt know anything about what your body does, now if I sneeze the wrong way Im like "omg maybe I'm pregnant"
> 
> *** PLEASE DO NOT CONTINUE IF YOUR FEELINGS ARE EASILY HURT****
> And also, it makes me feel REALLY bad when people post hpt and everyone keeps telling them they see a line when there is clearly nothing there. There are probably so many woman on this site who think they had chemicals when their test was never positive in the first place... there are better ways to be supportive then to lie.
> 
> SUPER worried this is why Sequeena is MIA!!!

I totally agree and also want to add that most of us who post want truthful answers even if its not what we want to hear!


----------



## Scarlet369

I also posted this on thebump. I got a REAALLLY bad response. People were saying that I am naive, blind and delusional. Some were even saying that it seems like I sounded like I was saying "you c/p people must just be delusional, seeing lines that aren't really there, or a cruel joke was played on you by an internet forum." thats her EXACT quote!!!! Thats not what I am saying at all!!! I know chemicals are real, I know people get faint positives... That wasn't anywhere near to my point so please dont think I am downing anyone who has experienced a loss! Thats horrible


----------



## BabyKayKay

So that weird colored, small amount of mucous that was like...brown..ish? never showed up again, and my cervix is pretty high and hard. 
My symptoms are just exhaustion, I'm irritable, and my nipples hurt. and that's about it. CM is watery/cloudy. a little bit stretchy, but not a lot. 

:D LOTS of twinges in my ovaries today, though. Some around my tummy and stuff.


----------



## Scarlet369

BabyKayKay said:


> So that weird colored, small amount of mucous that was like...brown..ish? never showed up again, and my cervix is pretty high and hard.
> My symptoms are just exhaustion, I'm irritable, and my nipples hurt. and that's about it. CM is watery/cloudy. a little bit stretchy, but not a lot.
> 
> :D LOTS of twinges in my ovaries today, though. Some around my tummy and stuff.

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Hopingttc

Scarlet369 said:


> I also posted this on thebump. I got a REAALLLY bad response. People were saying that I am naive, blind and delusional. Some were even saying that it seems like I sounded like I was saying "you c/p people must just be delusional, seeing lines that aren't really there, or a cruel joke was played on you by an internet forum." thats her EXACT quote!!!! Thats not what I am saying at all!!! I know chemicals are real, I know people get faint positives... That wasn't anywhere near to my point so please dont think I am downing anyone who has experienced a loss! Thats horrible

Don't worry on this site I def didn't take it that way and I don't think anyone else would. I think false hope is the worst and I think (assume) that's all you were trying to say


----------



## SBinRI

Good talk ladies! I would always rather people say they don't see something than end up with a broken heart!! I am all for cheerleading but as they say- do unto others!

So I had that very unusual yellow cm earlier which I no longer have. I hate that so many symptoms can all be explained by something else! Where's my light up care bear belly when I need it! A little light goes on and yay! Your pregnant!! (That would be freaking awesome!!!!). I've been dizzy/ nauseous since fri- but it seems to have calmed a bit. Still lots of lower tummy pressure- and def ccant lay on my stomach. Its unusual for me in my lp to have this much pressure. Since it is out of the norm ill take it as a good sign! Getting closer to testing and trying hard not to psych myself up.


----------



## Scarlet369

SBinRI said:


> Good talk ladies! I would always rather people say they don't see something than end up with a broken heart!! I am all for cheerleading but as they say- do unto others!
> 
> So I had that very unusual yellow cm earlier which I no longer have. I hate that so many symptoms can all be explained by something else! Where's my light up care bear belly when I need it! A little light goes on and yay! Your pregnant!! (That would be freaking awesome!!!!). I've been dizzy/ nauseous since fri- but it seems to have calmed a bit. Still lots of lower tummy pressure- and def ccant lay on my stomach. Its unusual for me in my lp to have this much pressure. Since it is out of the norm ill take it as a good sign! Getting closer to testing and trying hard not to psych myself up.

I also hate how symptoms can be from other things. Very obnoxious.


----------



## BabyKayKay

Scarlet369 said:


> BabyKayKay said:
> 
> 
> So that weird colored, small amount of mucous that was like...brown..ish? never showed up again, and my cervix is pretty high and hard.
> My symptoms are just exhaustion, I'm irritable, and my nipples hurt. and that's about it. CM is watery/cloudy. a little bit stretchy, but not a lot.
> 
> :D LOTS of twinges in my ovaries today, though. Some around my tummy and stuff.
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

About 12dpo, I believe. Took a test yesterday, but the line we want to be pink was...colorless and faint. The other test, I accidentally dropped in the toilet. Again. 

I just went to the rest room, and upon wiping, there is no pink CM, but when I went in (curious me) it was pink and stretchy. 
Oooh please no. :C I dont want AF. Please. -sad-Ugh.


----------



## echo

Feeling low. AF due in 2 days, temps has done its usual gradual decline, so I'm pretty sure I am expecting her. Sigh. On the positive side, it gives me another month or so to try to lose some of this weight. :)


----------



## sara070102

Scarlet369 said:


> I also posted this on thebump. I got a REAALLLY bad response. People were saying that I am naive, blind and delusional. Some were even saying that it seems like I sounded like I was saying "you c/p people must just be delusional, seeing lines that aren't really there, or a cruel joke was played on you by an internet forum." thats her EXACT quote!!!! Thats not what I am saying at all!!! I know chemicals are real, I know people get faint positives... That wasn't anywhere near to my point so please dont think I am downing anyone who has experienced a loss! Thats horrible

What is this cp I hear people refer to?


----------



## echo

Scarlet369 said:


> I also posted this on thebump. I got a REAALLLY bad response. People were saying that I am naive, blind and delusional. Some were even saying that it seems like I sounded like I was saying "you c/p people must just be delusional, seeing lines that aren't really there, or a cruel joke was played on you by an internet forum." thats her EXACT quote!!!! Thats not what I am saying at all!!! I know chemicals are real, I know people get faint positives... That wasn't anywhere near to my point so please dont think I am downing anyone who has experienced a loss! Thats horrible

Just wanted to point out, that is not how I took it. I had a chemical a few years ago, and I've had numerous evaps on cheap $store tests, so I have taken to waiting until the day after af is due to test, at the earliest. I was just saying that I don't know if people are deliberately lying, or if they see something I don't. I never say I see something when I don't, but I am gulity in that I don't always say something when I don't. Personally, I think, from the experience of a chemical, that no one should test too early and be totally confident with the results. Far too much risk of miscarriage, unfortunately, in my opinion. hugs: to those with losses... )
I agree that this should be a place of honest feedback, and would not want someone to lie to me, or lead me to have false hope. 
I hope we all get our bfp's. The tww is such torture.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi guys!
Not much to report, I tested on a FRER, really noticable indent line, thats all so far. Out of IC's, more come tomorrow so I'll test again in the morning with an FRER and see what 11 dpo has to offer me... Lots of creamy CM, bb's starting to hurt a wee bit, but very well could be AF. Good luck to all the ladies who are testing tomorrow:)


----------



## Moorebetter

Nothing here to report, still waiting to be able to take opk's waiting a little later this month
Because the clomid makes my get +'s wayyyy too soon and it stresses me out :) I'll start testing tomorrow :) 

I totally understand what you are saying about seeing a line just to please the person posting. I have wanted to say it for so long, but havent known how to. I'm hoping ladies are whole heartily seeing something and just not saying it because it's something the girl wants to hear :) 

How's everyone holding up?!?!?!?


----------



## adroplet

cd4 
...and I started clomid and dexamethasone yesterday. I'm still wondering if any of you have tried it. It is used for those having IVF, for those with PCOS or autoimmune diseases ttc. Since I have endo, my md and I decided to give it a shot.


----------



## SBinRI

sara070102 said:


> Scarlet369 said:
> 
> 
> I also posted this on thebump. I got a REAALLLY bad response. People were saying that I am naive, blind and delusional. Some were even saying that it seems like I sounded like I was saying "you c/p people must just be delusional, seeing lines that aren't really there, or a cruel joke was played on you by an internet forum." thats her EXACT quote!!!! Thats not what I am saying at all!!! I know chemicals are real, I know people get faint positives... That wasn't anywhere near to my point so please dont think I am downing anyone who has experienced a loss! Thats horrible
> 
> What is this cp I hear people refer to?Click to expand...

P is cervical position


----------



## SBinRI

Ps. Just looked her up. Sequeena is still (?) Getting faint bfps. She is taken a digi tomorrow. She's just moves to a new thread


----------



## Forrest

SBinRI said:


> Ps. Just looked her up. Sequeena is still (?) Getting faint bfps. She is taken a digi tomorrow. She's just moves to a new thread

Hi.. I was wondering what's up with sequeena. I hope she gets her bfp also the rest of us.


----------



## Forrest

Well I'm on Cd 5. Waiting to O again! This time no clomid no nothing. Clomid gave me false opk 's and it didn't work so I'm going to do it the old fashioned way. I pray that GOD answers my prayers this time. Good luck to everyone. :dust: :hug:


----------



## Scarlet369

SBinRI said:


> Ps. Just looked her up. Sequeena is still (?) Getting faint bfps. She is taken a digi tomorrow. She's just moves to a new thread

Her other posts were also made on the 8th.


----------



## ginny83

I'm sure Sequeena will update when she's ready, no point speculating.


----------



## Scarlet369

OK just saying, I see a line there. and you totes should believe me after my previous posts... Congrats

PS everyone else should start posting pics this large!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Coffee - that's so easy to see :) Congrats!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Congrats *Cofffeee*! That's awesome! How do you post pics that large?? Have a wonderful and safe 9 months!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

*Scarlet*, I have trouble believing that people would actually _lie_ about seeing a line and therefore getting women's hopes up. If that is indeed the case, I have lost a little faith in human/womankind. :( Personally, I think that some of us have a bit of line-eye and really look a bit too hard, and "think" we see something there. I really try to look hard, and I give my honest opinion on women's tests. I hope that others do with mine too. 

I hope everyone is having a good day. [email protected] post about dropping the tests in the toilet!!!! hahahaha 

ASF, neg on the hpts today. FXd though that it's still too early. :D


----------



## Forrest

COFFEEEEEEEE said:


> Hi. I have been TTC for 6 months and have just tested and need some help:
> Here is my pic:
> https://i.imgur.com/wu1UI.jpg
> 
> P.S. I have been TTC for #2

Hi.. I've never commented before on the "lines or no lines " but I can safely say that I can see a line. Just to be safe I think you should test again. U should get a darker line depending on how many days after your missed af you're testing. It looks like a :bfp: so far. I hope it is. :dust: to you.


----------



## ukgirl23

Last time I told someone I didnt see anything she called me negative and that it was there I was just putting her down so from now on if I dont see anything I dont say anything. If theres a line I will point it out but I can do without the issues. Unless its someone who I have been talking to often then I can say oh sorry I dont see it... Its hard because women have so much hope wrapped up in those faintest of lines.. you dont want to dash their hopes but at the same time you dont want them to believe they have something they dont and be hurt at the end of the tww :/ x


----------



## Forrest

ukgirl23 said:


> Last time I told someone I didnt see anything she called me negative and that it was there I was just putting her down so from now on if I dont see anything I dont say anything. If theres a line I will point it out but I can do without the issues. Unless its someone who I have been talking to often then I can say oh sorry I dont see it... Its hard because women have so much hope wrapped up in those faintest of lines.. you dont want to dash their hopes but at the same time you dont want them to believe they have something they dont and be hurt at the end of the tww :/ x

I totally agree with you. I've not always seen lines on previous posts but others did so I thought something was wrong with my vision so I never commented.


----------



## babyseeker

Hey ladies can I join I will be testing on the 23rd of July if AF hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## ukgirl23

wow congratulations coffee... H&H to you hun!!! xx


----------



## ukgirl23

anyway I originally came on here to say bye as I'm off this site for 2 weeks then I'll be on the August thread :D Good luck to you all hopefully you wont be in the August thread because you would have your BFPs!!! Baby Dust to all :) xxxxx


----------



## JenJen80

Having a few cramps this morning not sure if it's AF on the way :(. If I was on a 25 day cycle (which I was last month) I would be due today. Have a feeling this is going to be a 28 day cycle this time.


----------



## ginny83

coffee - you're already 9 weeks along? That FRER seems faint for 9 weeks, although I think once your hcg gets over a certain level the tests don't pick it up anymore - I'm sure I've read something like that


----------



## laayyla

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...341998238470&sads=XBN4abDqHhFDfJCsUIZ9gDIqiiE
:BFP: :BFP:!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Congrats coffee!!

Still no o for me...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats Coffee & Laayyla :bfp:


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Laayyla!

I think I might have O'd today, hopefully my temps will go up tomorrow to confirm


----------



## Flowermal

ukgirl23 said:


> anyway I originally came on here to say bye as I'm off this site for 2 weeks then I'll be on the August thread :D Good luck to you all hopefully you wont be in the August thread because you would have your BFPs!!! Baby Dust to all :) xxxxx

Hey dear! My AF still hasnt shown up so of its does I'll also move on to the August thread.. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Hopingttc

laayyla said:


> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...341998238470&sads=XBN4abDqHhFDfJCsUIZ9gDIqiiE
> :BFP: :BFP:!!!!

Won't let me see it, it might be my phone though. But Congrats h&h 9 months!


----------



## Marrinerbaby

I'm new to this site, but have been reading everyone's posts for months. I'm TTC my first baby, and we're on month 5. I was wondering if I could join you guys. I'll be testing this month around July 15th.


----------



## SBinRI

Marrinerbaby said:


> I'm new to this site, but have been reading everyone's posts for months. I'm TTC my first baby, and we're on month 5. I was wondering if I could join you guys. I'll be testing this month around July 15th.

Welcome!! I'm due the 16th!


----------



## BabyKayKay

Well, no AF yet. The tinged CM came to a screeching halt. We'll see how the day goes. Pinching in the left ovaryyy.

Bluh. Waiting to test on friday. :> I have to wait. If I do it now, and get a BFN, I will crumble. At least if I get a BFN, I can mope at home and not around a bunch of children at work. Ahaha.


----------



## TUDORROSE

Can I join?

If AF does not get me first I'm going to test 22nd. :flower:


----------



## JenJen80

:bfp: I am in shock!!!


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats JenJen and LAyla on you BFPs. LAyla, unfortunately I cant see the pic you posted, but I am still excited for you


----------



## SBinRI

JenJen80 said:


> :bfp: I am in shock!!!

Hooray!


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats JenJen80! To you as well Laayyla! I hope you have a peaceful, loving and pain free 9 months! Now send some of your super fertile baby dust this way! :haha:


----------



## Marrinerbaby

Grats jenjen! and welcome Tudorrose! 

:D I'm so excited. this cycle seems a bit different. Not sure if it's just my imagination.. but I feel like somethings different. And Last night i had a dream about breast-milk. I don't want to get my hopes up like so many times before though. I have a tendency to want to test waaaay early.. so I'm trying to avoid purchasing any new tests til that 15th/16th date.


----------



## kel21

Wow! Congrats to the 3 new bfp's!!!!!!

I have a question for you ladies. I have never bled at o time before, but today I have had ewcm with streaks of red blood in it! I've been having fertile cm for a few days now and if my temp stays up tomorrow I am 2dpo today. So my question is, if it is from o why am I getting red blood 2 days later? I know it is too early for implant! lol


----------



## LeahMSta

Kel21, I sometimes spot a tiny bit with O. it is ofted just a tinge in my ewcm. I imagine that is all that is happening. Just a dribble from the follie popping open. Not that I am a physician or anything but that would be my educated guess.


----------



## JenJen80

Thanks guys. It was our first month TTC so am really shocked.

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac185/jenneil1980/SAM_2398.jpg


----------



## ES89

Hi everyone  congrats on all the bfps. Having a relaxing month, no opk, no temping, no pressed. Just simply taking vitamins and getting on with my day. My oh and I have just been bding every other day. Having my bloods done this cycle, cd12's levels were normal, just waiting on results of cd21. I'm Praying our time is just around the corner, it's been a long 17 months! X


----------



## 2eMommy

Congrats to the new BFP's! 

FX'd for those waiting to test!!


----------



## jsawyer79

Hi !!! I am new here. I am 2 dpo ( i think ).... I am due for AF on the 23rd. I got married in March, but have a 9 and 11 yr old from my previous marriage. We were going to wait until October to start trying, but decided to start " having fun" for now. We figure if it happens we happens. ( but of course I am anxious and want nothing more than to get pregnant asap )

Anyway, I will be starting to post, but don't really know how to add those timeline thingies. 

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## SBinRI

@Jsawyer: If you click on one of ours it should bring you to the site where we got ours!


----------



## Forrest

COFFEEEEEEEE said:


> Gotta love my dr he does a blood test and then it comes up right in front of you with you due date!!!!!
> 
> So I am pregnant due on 13/02/13!!!!!!!

:happydance: congratulation and a happy and healthy pregnancy and delivery to you.


----------



## TUDORROSE

Congratulations Jen Jen! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shellyt

Don't know what to think guys, I have just started bleeding so its probably my AF but it is brown in colour? I dont think it can be implantation because the last time I could have ovulated is second week in June (3 weeks ago) so thats too long away.

I am just worried because my AF has been so late, unusual colour and I have had really bad belly problems last 2 weeks, all bloated and that xxx

Dont know what to think or if it is just normal? xxx


----------



## doggylover

Congrats Jen!!!!!!

Does anyone think that worrying too much can delay o? Prob stupid idea, especially since my cycles have always been irregular, but I am really tracking everything possible this month and am now on cd 26/27 and still nothing :(


----------



## Hopingttc

Stress can definitely delay o! I know its easier said than done but try not to worry so much!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks....I have my in laws over for the next four days so hopefully have my mind off this and that will help.

Ahhhhh, going insane!!! I WISH I was in the tww right now...


----------



## cln1812

No March 2013 baby for me...got AF today :(


----------



## EJPerkins

can i move my test day up to the 20th? i ovulated earlier than i thought..
congrats to all the BFP's.. send some of that baby dust this way, i think i am 4dpo, having some waves of nausea, my boobs are a lil sore, and im tired.. i know that im prolly reading to much into this like i always do, but my fingers are still crossed its all good.. suppose to get blood drawn on friday for day 22 progesterone test but i dont think im gonna get it done, with the other 2 preg i didnt get it checked just waited to test on my own.. even those ended in m/c i have a good feeling about this one, i started progesterone cream yesterday..
hoping it helps the lil bean stick 
gl to all who are still waiting to test..


----------



## sara070102

EJPerkins said:


> can i move my test day up to the 20th? i ovulated earlier than i thought..
> congrats to all the BFP's.. send some of that baby dust this way, i think i am 4dpo, having some waves of nausea, my boobs are a lil sore, and im tired.. i know that im prolly reading to much into this like i always do, but my fingers are still crossed its all good.. suppose to get blood drawn on friday for day 22 progesterone test but i dont think im gonna get it done, with the other 2 preg i didnt get it checked just waited to test on my own.. even those ended in m/c i have a good feeling about this one, i started progesterone cream yesterday..
> hoping it helps the lil bean stick
> gl to all who are still waiting to test..

We are on the same dpo! I'm testing the 20th as well! I'm gonna try reaaaaalllly hard not to cave and test early. Good luck!!


----------



## LittleMrsM

DH And I tested this morning and got a :bfp:

Can hardly believe it as ive had all my usual Af signs since Saturday.
So shocked and nervous and excited!! Off to the docs to confirm :wink:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

LittleMrsM said:


> DH And I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> Can hardly believe it as ive had all my usual Af signs since Saturday.
> So shocked and nervous and excited!! Off to the docs to confirm :wink:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 2eMommy

littlemrsm said:


> dh and i tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> Can hardly believe it as ive had all my usual af signs since saturday.
> So shocked and nervous and excited!! Off to the docs to confirm :wink:

congrats!!


----------



## ginny83

Congrats to the new BFPs!

I'm pretty sure I'm 1PDO! yay


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, temp had a major nose diver this am. Had cramps sooooooo bad today, thought for sure AF would be here by now, but still nothing. BB's starting to get a bit tender. I thought for sure I was pregnant this month... My IC's havent come yet, so I tested with a FRER and BFN. If my temps are low again tomorrow, I'm not even going to bother to test. 12 dpo, surely something would show but the big dip doesn't look good...


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, temp had a major nose diver this am. Had cramps sooooooo bad today, thought for sure AF would be here by now, but still nothing. BB's starting to get a bit tender. I thought for sure I was pregnant this month... My IC's havent come yet, so I tested with a FRER and BFN. If my temps are low again tomorrow, I'm not even going to bother to test. 12 dpo, surely something would show but the big dip doesn't look good...

Congrats to the brand new BFP's:)


----------



## BabyKayKay

Tomorrow, I am testing. That weird pink/brown-tinged CM is gone, and no AF. I am surprised. (waiting for it to spring on me tonight when I sleep, I just know it).
DH thinks I'm crazy and symptom spotting and reaching for straws, but I really dunno. Lots of weird cramping for a few days at a time, and the weird boobie-shooting feeling.

asjd;lfad 

:> Wish me luck. I am hoping even for a teensy faint line :C


----------



## Scarlet369

COngrats MrsM


----------



## adroplet

:happydance:Yay and Congratulations to all the BFPs!!!:happydance:

your bfp pictures are beautiful.


----------



## kel21

Sorry Loro! Fxd your temp goes back up tomorrow for the right reason!


----------



## LittleMrsM

BabyKayKay said:


> Tomorrow, I am testing. That weird pink/brown-tinged CM is gone, and no AF. I am surprised. (waiting for it to spring on me tonight when I sleep, I just know it).
> DH thinks I'm crazy and symptom spotting and reaching for straws, but I really dunno. Lots of weird cramping for a few days at a time, and the weird boobie-shooting feeling.
> 
> asjd;lfad
> 
> :> Wish me luck. I am hoping even for a teensy faint line :C

Best of luck!!! I was the exact same, feeling like af was coming, convinced she was, then when she didn't I thought I better test and got a bfp! 
Lots and lots of :dust: to all those yet to test and a positive next cycle for those who have to wait a little longer!! Xx


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Seems as if AF is here, not upset about it though I was 3 days late so was SO confused why the bfn's. Will be NTNP for a couple months now though, DH & I are getting new and much better insurance so we want to make sure were covered before we actively try. Best of luck to everyone waiting to test this month, and congratulations on the BFPs!


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)


----------



## Nicola27

COFFEEEEEEEE said:


> Gotta love my dr he does a blood test and then it comes up right in front of you with you due date!!!!!
> 
> So I am pregnant due on 13/02/13!!!!!!!

congrats coffee! did you have a normal AF last month then? Just wondering how you are 9 weeks along already! (and i like hearing about ppl who have AF but are still pregnant!)

xx


----------



## Nicola27

AFM - I'm out. AF got me an hour ago - i'm at least thankful that she came so quickly to make up for the heartache of last month. Onto cycle 7......


----------



## immy11

Hi every one I have been on a break for a while but i'm currently 4-5 dpo (temps have been a bit weird so i'm not 100% sure when i o'd) I would have been due on the 16th of July if I didn't have a miscarriage in November :( I'll be 8-9 dpo on the 16th so I might do a sneaky test on that day, it will most likely be bfn but i'd rather try for a bfp on that awful day..
You can put me down for testing on the 21st, thats when ill be testing for real. Thanks Stargazer!

Sorry af got you Nicola27, that sucks. GL for cycle 7!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Finally o'd so here I am in the TWW!! AF due around 27th 
Congrats on all the BFPs already!! 
Sorry for the AF victims :0(
Xxxx


----------



## echo

Tinged cm, peeing like crazy, and had some af-type cramps last night. Af due tonight/tomorrow. Expecting her. :(


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey ladies,

I've been socialising the last couple of days so missed a lot of your posts, so will just say a general CONGRATULATIONS to those with a BFP!!!! That is absolutely wonderful news and I hope that you all have happy and healthy pregnancies!!!!!!! You must be all on cloud 9!!! :happydance:

And also, to those who got AF, I'm so sorry and hope that you are keeping well and looking forward to the next cycle and another hopeful BFP! It will happen, oh yes, it will happen! And I really hope that this is your last AF for at least 9 months!! ;)

To the ladies waiting to test, I hope you are all doing okay and managing to occupy yourselves so you don't go nuts!!!! I, myself, am peeing on everything that resembles a stick! I swear I'm seeing a few faint faint shadows of a line, but time will tell... I am 9 dpo today, and my symptoms are:
ongoing indigestion/chunks in throat (had this with DD)
some mild nausea
really hungry at times, and then turned off some food when in front of me!
unusual bits of EWCM mixed in with white/lotion cm (never had this before)
bbs only just now getting a little tender (but not really sore at all)
emotional at times (feeling bipolar!)
constipation last week but diarrhoea yesterday.
vivid dreams ++ and restless sleeps
heavy/full feeling uterus

Okay, I think that's enough! Not much cramping and fatigue no worse than expected with a head cold. So, going to keep on testing and as soon as I get that beloved BFP, I will post a pic and let you all know!! :)

*Loro*, don't worry, I felt EXACTLY like af was coming with DS, so didn't even bother testing until it was a day late and thought, wtf, so tested, and bfp! I was shocked, because it felt just like that (and I had been pg before, with DD, and it was very different!). So, don't lose hope just yet!!! Remember the symptoms you had the other day with the CM etc. and keep hope!


----------



## Hoping4

echo said:


> Tinged cm, peeing like crazy, and had some af-type cramps last night. Af due tonight/tomorrow. Expecting her. :(

Peeing like crazy too, I am 11dpo, did a test this a.m. not sure if mind was playing tricks, or I saw the faintest line...think it might be evap coz I was staring at it for so long!!!!

Test day according to FF is tomorrow, but confused after reading something saying HCG won't show until 5 days after implantation??? 

I will try to attach my chart, but i am new to this so not sure how.....here goes...

OK, coz i'm new, I need 10 posts before I can attach.....shouldn't take long!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hoping4

OK, so it let me attach?????


----------



## echo

I hope you get your bfp! I got an evap, too. Stupid evaps. FX'd for you.


----------



## Hoping4

echo said:


> I hope you get your bfp! I got an evap, too. Stupid evaps. FX'd for you.

Thank you! FX'd for both of us!! O:)


----------



## mom bomb

Negative but not due to test til sat :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Finally o'd so here I am in the TWW!! AF due around 27th
> Congrats on all the BFPs already!!
> Sorry for the AF victims :0(
> Xxxx

Yay for 2ww!!
:dust:


----------



## Hoping4

Why do we do it to ourselves mom bomb????:shrug:


----------



## BabyKayKay

:I 

SO this morning I tested. 
And I got a 
big
fat
EVAP LINE.

BFE <--- there. because its SO COMMON. I am so irritated right now. >:C It was my LAST test. Now I have to wait.

I have never had an evap before, but from experience from how you guys talk and show things, I know its an evap. It had little to NO color. 
My cervix is so far up NORTH that I can't reach, so now I am confused and irritated. LOL My CM is halfway non existent other than being like rubber cement. 

:I Sounds like AF soon, but really, no signs of her. Still twinging in the ovaries. bluh!


----------



## Hopingttc

I haven't been temping much this cycle but I'm a little worried that I didn't actually o. This morning my temp was 97.2! My cm is creamy and my cervix isn't soft so I don't think its that I'm getting ready to o. Gonna temp again tomorrow and see what it is but not feeling very hopefully :(


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls...
My temp stayed the same and FF took away my CH's, no more 12 dpo:(
Bad cramps, bbs getting a bit more tender. 
I feel like an udder failure and am going to share something personal, obviously cause I trust you girls for no judgement. About 2 weeks ago, I was put on an anti depressant. It is solely caused by this TTC. No one around here, my gf's, my hubby, family get how unbelievaly hard this is. We have been trying for over 2.5 years with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy that I didnt even "O" apparently, and one ectopic. My hubby doesnt want me to go on the pill cause itll eliminate all of our chances, but I'm tired of having 27-120 day long cycles. It is all consuming, and I'm driving myself bonkers. I cannot believe how challenging this is...

ANYWAYS, I bought some vitex in the STates yesterday, I'll possibly start them next time around. I probably wont be in until at least September and next Wed my hubby leaves for a week, then the day he gets back, I leave for spain for 18 days, we wont even cross paths. I'm def taking a break for opk's, charting etc while away...

BTW Stargazer, I had a dream you got your BFP last night:)


----------



## sara070102

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
> BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)

You can also find them online at Amazon and eBay or such places. That's nuts how much more they are there! Good luck with your testing!


----------



## 2eMommy

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls...
> My temp stayed the same and FF took away my CH's, no more 12 dpo:(
> Bad cramps, bbs getting a bit more tender.
> I feel like an udder failure and am going to share something personal, obviously cause I trust you girls for no judgement. About 2 weeks ago, I was put on an anti depressant. It is solely caused by this TTC. No one around here, my gf's, my hubby, family get how unbelievaly hard this is. We have been trying for over 2.5 years with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy that I didnt even "O" apparently, and one ectopic. My hubby doesnt want me to go on the pill cause itll eliminate all of our chances, but I'm tired of having 27-120 day long cycles. It is all consuming, and I'm driving myself bonkers. I cannot believe how challenging this is...
> 
> ANYWAYS, I bought some vitex in the STates yesterday, I'll possibly start them next time around. I probably wont be in until at least September and next Wed my hubby leaves for a week, then the day he gets back, I leave for spain for 18 days, we wont even cross paths. I'm def taking a break for opk's, charting etc while away...
> 
> BTW Stargazer, I had a dream you got your BFP last night:)

:hugs: My TTC journey was 1.5 years, so I can barely imagine! 

Sometimes walking away and taking a break from it all is just what is needed!
The few months before I got my bfp, i stopped looking at calendars and took up (and became slightly obsessed with ) gardening. I thought, well, at least I can bring life to these flowers, and I absorbed myself in that. 

Its not like you can forget the heartache and everything that comes with TTC for so long, but there is nothing better for the soul than a little "mental health vacation" 

Hopefully you can make the best of your time away (from charting, opk's) and recharge a little ;) :flower:


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls...
> My temp stayed the same and FF took away my CH's, no more 12 dpo:(
> Bad cramps, bbs getting a bit more tender.
> I feel like an udder failure and am going to share something personal, obviously cause I trust you girls for no judgement. About 2 weeks ago, I was put on an anti depressant. It is solely caused by this TTC. No one around here, my gf's, my hubby, family get how unbelievaly hard this is. We have been trying for over 2.5 years with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy that I didnt even "O" apparently, and one ectopic. My hubby doesnt want me to go on the pill cause itll eliminate all of our chances, but I'm tired of having 27-120 day long cycles. It is all consuming, and I'm driving myself bonkers. I cannot believe how challenging this is...
> 
> ANYWAYS, I bought some vitex in the STates yesterday, I'll possibly start them next time around. I probably wont be in until at least September and next Wed my hubby leaves for a week, then the day he gets back, I leave for spain for 18 days, we wont even cross paths. I'm def taking a break for opk's, charting etc while away...
> 
> BTW Stargazer, I had a dream you got your BFP last night:)

:hugs: loro. I understand. I have been ttc since Dec '08. 3 1/2 years. But I had been off bc with no protection since 2002. I understand how it can affect you, and how it can isolate you. Do what is best for you. Stress doesn't help, when I got stressed and obsessed in 2010, my cycles were off the charts all over the place, and my PMS was the worst I've ever experienced. Have faith that it will happen when the time is right, I have faith in that. That doesn't mean I don't try to help things along a little :blush:. Enjoy your break and enjoy Spain. The vitex worked wonders for me, btw.


----------



## SunflowerBub

:hugs: *Loro*.....


----------



## Scarlet369

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls...
> My temp stayed the same and FF took away my CH's, no more 12 dpo:(
> Bad cramps, bbs getting a bit more tender.
> I feel like an udder failure and am going to share something personal, obviously cause I trust you girls for no judgement. About 2 weeks ago, I was put on an anti depressant. It is solely caused by this TTC. No one around here, my gf's, my hubby, family get how unbelievaly hard this is. We have been trying for over 2.5 years with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy that I didnt even "O" apparently, and one ectopic. My hubby doesnt want me to go on the pill cause itll eliminate all of our chances, but I'm tired of having 27-120 day long cycles. It is all consuming, and I'm driving myself bonkers. I cannot believe how challenging this is...
> 
> ANYWAYS, I bought some vitex in the STates yesterday, I'll possibly start them next time around. I probably wont be in until at least September and next Wed my hubby leaves for a week, then the day he gets back, I leave for spain for 18 days, we wont even cross paths. I'm def taking a break for opk's, charting etc while away...
> 
> BTW Stargazer, I had a dream you got your BFP last night:)

First off :hugs: Dont give up hope!

I'm just throwing this out there, but even though the girls on theBump were incredibly mean to me I have been lingering around and reading their posts. Recently there have been several comments and posts about "temp favoring therms" Apparently you are not EVER supposed to have the same temp 2 days in a row, hence the point of having a BBT rather then a regular thermometer. I dont know what kinds "Favor temps" but some of the suggestions were to turn on your therm and then turn it back on again each time before you temp just to make sure. Apparently this happens with a lot of drugstore therms in the US and everyone recommends the walmart one. Even a .1 degree can sometimes make the difference. Girls were saying after they switched therms there chart was much better. GL Loro, and I hope this helps even if you do take a break. 


also *Hoping4* I was looking at your chart too since you asked people to and I noticed you have A LOT of open dots. Even though your temp has stayed over cover its impossible to say your chart looks "good" because those temps might n0ot be accurate. GL I hope its your BFP anyway.


----------



## Hoping4

Scarlet369 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls...
> My temp stayed the same and FF took away my CH's, no more 12 dpo:(
> Bad cramps, bbs getting a bit more tender.
> I feel like an udder failure and am going to share something personal, obviously cause I trust you girls for no judgement. About 2 weeks ago, I was put on an anti depressant. It is solely caused by this TTC. No one around here, my gf's, my hubby, family get how unbelievaly hard this is. We have been trying for over 2.5 years with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy that I didnt even "O" apparently, and one ectopic. My hubby doesnt want me to go on the pill cause itll eliminate all of our chances, but I'm tired of having 27-120 day long cycles. It is all consuming, and I'm driving myself bonkers. I cannot believe how challenging this is...
> 
> ANYWAYS, I bought some vitex in the STates yesterday, I'll possibly start them next time around. I probably wont be in until at least September and next Wed my hubby leaves for a week, then the day he gets back, I leave for spain for 18 days, we wont even cross paths. I'm def taking a break for opk's, charting etc while away...
> 
> BTW Stargazer, I had a dream you got your BFP last night:)
> 
> First off :hugs: Dont give up hope!
> 
> I'm just throwing this out there, but even though the girls on theBump were incredibly mean to me I have been lingering around and reading their posts. Recently there have been several comments and posts about "temp favoring therms" Apparently you are not EVER supposed to have the same temp 2 days in a row, hence the point of having a BBT rather then a regular thermometer. I dont know what kinds "Favor temps" but some of the suggestions were to turn on your therm and then turn it back on again each time before you temp just to make sure. Apparently this happens with a lot of drugstore therms in the US and everyone recommends the walmart one. Even a .1 degree can sometimes make the difference. Girls were saying after they switched therms there chart was much better. GL Loro, and I hope this helps even if you do take a break.
> 
> 
> also *Hoping4* I was looking at your chart too since you asked people to and I noticed you have A LOT of open dots. Even though your temp has stayed over cover its impossible to say your chart looks "good" because those temps might n0ot be accurate. GL I hope its your BFP anyway.Click to expand...


Thank you for looking! Yes there are quite a lot, I'm a nightmare at getting up at the weekend, but more so, DH & I went away for a few days at the weekend so up a 3am to catch a flight and then very inconsistent waking times! 
I am going slightly mad with this waiting milarky, thought I was bad last month but it just gets worse!

Sending huge amounts of luck for all waiting for a BFP and :hugs: for all those who have had the :witch: arrive! Xx


----------



## Deej1020

Im testing end of July (29th). Im on CD6 of a 22 day cycle. Im ovulating on the 18th and I am fertile 13th-18th. I am hoping to BD before and after estimated ovulation day, just for insurance. This is my first cycle off Birth Control. I was on them for 3months. Hopefully Ill get a BFP at the end of this month and have me an APRIL BABY :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

BFN, why did I test so early????? I just can't be patient and wait until the day after af is due. No more tests for me until monday!


----------



## veronica s

Lovetoteach86 said:


> BFN, why did I test so early????? I just can't be patient and wait until the day after af is due. No more tests for me until monday!

FX that it'll come.

Cute furry babies!!


----------



## stargazer01

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls...
> My temp stayed the same and FF took away my CH's, no more 12 dpo:(
> Bad cramps, bbs getting a bit more tender.
> I feel like an udder failure and am going to share something personal, obviously cause I trust you girls for no judgement. About 2 weeks ago, I was put on an anti depressant. It is solely caused by this TTC. No one around here, my gf's, my hubby, family get how unbelievaly hard this is. We have been trying for over 2.5 years with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy that I didnt even "O" apparently, and one ectopic. My hubby doesnt want me to go on the pill cause itll eliminate all of our chances, but I'm tired of having 27-120 day long cycles. It is all consuming, and I'm driving myself bonkers. I cannot believe how challenging this is...
> 
> ANYWAYS, I bought some vitex in the STates yesterday, I'll possibly start them next time around. I probably wont be in until at least September and next Wed my hubby leaves for a week, then the day he gets back, I leave for spain for 18 days, we wont even cross paths. I'm def taking a break for opk's, charting etc while away...
> 
> BTW Stargazer, I had a dream you got your BFP last night:)

Wow, I hope your dream is right! :) 
We've been trying so long, as most of us have been on bnb! :)

What is vitex? That may be a dumb question, but I haven't heard of that.
I took a break from my cbfm this month. I hope a more relaxed cycle will give us a bfp! Good Luck!


----------



## doggylover

stargazer01 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls...
> My temp stayed the same and FF took away my CH's, no more 12 dpo:(
> Bad cramps, bbs getting a bit more tender.
> I feel like an udder failure and am going to share something personal, obviously cause I trust you girls for no judgement. About 2 weeks ago, I was put on an anti depressant. It is solely caused by this TTC. No one around here, my gf's, my hubby, family get how unbelievaly hard this is. We have been trying for over 2.5 years with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy that I didnt even "O" apparently, and one ectopic. My hubby doesnt want me to go on the pill cause itll eliminate all of our chances, but I'm tired of having 27-120 day long cycles. It is all consuming, and I'm driving myself bonkers. I cannot believe how challenging this is...
> 
> ANYWAYS, I bought some vitex in the STates yesterday, I'll possibly start them next time around. I probably wont be in until at least September and next Wed my hubby leaves for a week, then the day he gets back, I leave for spain for 18 days, we wont even cross paths. I'm def taking a break for opk's, charting etc while away...
> 
> BTW Stargazer, I had a dream you got your BFP last night:)
> 
> Wow, I hope your dream is right! :)
> We've been trying so long, as most of us have been on bnb! :)
> 
> What is vitex? That may be a dumb question, but I haven't heard of that.
> I took a break from my cbfm this month. I hope a more relaxed cycle will give us a bfp! Good Luck!Click to expand...


Just learnt about (and bought!) some vitex today. It's a herbal supplement which is meant to regulate cycles (from what I read) which is great for me as I have ridiculous cycles ATM! Excited to try it!


----------



## ukgirl23

Vitex may regulate your periods but it has a lot of negative side effects to it .. 

Side Effects and Safety Concerns

More common side effects include mild digestive upset or skin rash. Other side effects may include rapid heartbeat, hair loss, headache, dry mouth, nausea, rash, itching and bleeding between periods.

Vitex is not recommended during pregnancy. It shouldn't be used by nursing women unless under the guidance of a qualified health professional.

People with hormone dependent conditions such as endometriosis, uterine fibroids, and cancers of the breast, ovaries, uterus or prostate shouldn't take vitex.

Small amounts of vitex could increase the production of breast milk in post-partum women. High doses may have the opposite effect and decrease the production of breast milk.

Vitex may affect levels of the neurotransmitter dopamine. People with Parkinson's disease, schizophrenia, or any other condition in which dopamine levels are affected should avoid vitex unless under the supervision of a qualified health professional.


----------



## stargazer01

*Hopingttc
babyseeker
Marrinerbaby
TUDORROSE
jsawyer79
immy11
XxFatMummaxX
mom bomb
Deej1020*

Good Luck! :)

:dust:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks ukgirl. Will keep an eye out for anything mentioned and know to stop the vitex ASAP if they start. Will also know to mention to my dr in my appointment next month.


----------



## Hoping4

Lovetoteach86 said:


> BFN, why did I test so early????? I just can't be patient and wait until the day after af is due. No more tests for me until monday!

You chart looks fab! How long have you been ttc??

I am 11dpo too, I tested early today and got a BFN aswell. :nope:
My test day is tomorrow tho? Is yours Monday because of leutal phase, or are you just going to waiting til Monday to avoid any more BFN's?? 

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* laayyla 
 JenJen80 
 LittleMrsM 
 COFFEEEEEEEE 
*

:wohoo: !!!


----------



## mom bomb

congrats ladies!!!! 
BfN here... not due to test til saturday but i think i am giving up for this month :( :(


----------



## Marrinerbaby

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Finally o'd so here I am in the TWW!! AF due around 27th
> Congrats on all the BFPs already!!
> Sorry for the AF victims :0(
> Xxxx

Yay! congrats on the O'd -ing! :D wishing you luck and health and all that good stuff!


----------



## mom bomb

how do i add a pic to my profile?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hoping4 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> BFN, why did I test so early????? I just can't be patient and wait until the day after af is due. No more tests for me until monday!
> 
> You chart looks fab! How long have you been ttc??
> 
> I am 11dpo too, I tested early today and got a BFN aswell. :nope:
> My test day is tomorrow tho? Is yours Monday because of leutal phase, or are you just going to waiting til Monday to avoid any more BFN's??
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

DH and I decided to start ttc this January after we thought I was pregnant in December, but it turned out that I was having major cycle issues after getting off BCP. I just started clomid and this is the first cycle I have O'd since December. So we tried in feburary, but realized you can't make a baby if you aren't Oing... Long story short I count this as my first month since it's the first time I have O'd since we started ttc. I am waiting until monday to test because I am tired of seeing BFNs, I have taken waaay to many pregnancy tests over the past year do to my wonky cycles getting my hopes up. We have been DTD unprotected since August though, so I was secretly trying to concieve this whole time, too bad my body wasn't cooperating with me.


----------



## Marrinerbaby

Thanks stargazer! :D

We've been trying for about 5 months. As I've been charting...I've noticed that I have a Short luteal phase every other month. about 8-9days long.. 
(I'm assuming this has something to do with one of my ovaries ;D.) 
And then the following month I tend to have a nice long 13-14day luteal phase. 

We're currently on a long stretch! so I'm hoping this is the month! A couple of things really feel right this time too. Of course I'd be happy if any one on this forum gets their baby wish this month too! Good Luck! And I hope that Dream prophecy comes true!

I got a BFN today but i'm gonna stay Optomistic.. because i'm only 7-8dpo thus far.


----------



## Marrinerbaby

mom bomb said:


> how do i add a pic to my profile?

If you have one saved to your computer.. You'll need to make a shrunken copy of it. I think on the avatar section of your user CP tab.. there is a description of the size regulations.. 

then you shrink an image.. click the browse button and upload ! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

mom bomb said:


> how do i add a pic to my profile?

Most photos should be fine i never do anything to crop mine just
go onto the left side on User CP and it will say Edit Avatar and then
you just go down to where it says browse and find a photo you
want to use then upload and your sorted! :)

And if you want an actual profile one aswell you do the same but click on 
Edit profile picture :)


----------



## BabyKayKay

Went to the doctor today. I found out my cycles are all out of whack. I haven't had a period since May 26th thru the 30th.

Found out I had PCOS. 
And a bicornuate uterus. 
And insulin-resistant. 

Explains a few miscarriages I had before.

I feel like utter and complete crap. They told me that my breast tenderness and "cramping" might be from my PCOS, and the cramping is just cysts bursting or something of the sort. 
They are putting me on "metformin" to see how it all goes. 

I just want to fall down and cry. I am angry at myself. Why is my body such a failure? What every woman should be able to do naturally, I CANNOT. Everything is against me. What the hell, this bicornuate uterus?! My uterus didnt form right or something like that when I was a fetus...so now I have a weird-shaped uterus. 

I am feeling down. About everything. 

:sadangel:


----------



## 2eMommy

BabyKayKay said:


> Went to the doctor today. I found out my cycles are all out of whack. I haven't had a period since May 26th thru the 30th.
> 
> Found out I had PCOS.
> And a bicornuate uterus.
> And insulin-resistant.
> 
> Explains a few miscarriages I had before.
> 
> I feel like utter and complete crap. They told me that my breast tenderness and "cramping" might be from my PCOS, and the cramping is just cysts bursting or something of the sort.
> They are putting me on "metformin" to see how it all goes.
> 
> I just want to fall down and cry. I am angry at myself. Why is my body such a failure? What every woman should be able to do naturally, I CANNOT. Everything is against me. What the hell, this bicornuate uterus?! My uterus didnt form right or something like that when I was a fetus...so now I have a weird-shaped uterus.
> 
> I am feeling down. About everything.
> 
> :sadangel:

:hugs: so much going on at once! 

I have known quite a few women to go on and carry successful pregnancies with a bicornuate uterus (worked in an OB office for a long time). I know that doesnt help much right now, but it doesnt count you out :winkwink:


----------



## lorojovanos

BabyKayKay said:


> Went to the doctor today. I found out my cycles are all out of whack. I haven't had a period since May 26th thru the 30th.
> 
> Found out I had PCOS.
> And a bicornuate uterus.
> And insulin-resistant.
> 
> Explains a few miscarriages I had before.
> 
> I feel like utter and complete crap. They told me that my breast tenderness and "cramping" might be from my PCOS, and the cramping is just cysts bursting or something of the sort.
> They are putting me on "metformin" to see how it all goes.
> 
> I just want to fall down and cry. I am angry at myself. Why is my body such a failure? What every woman should be able to do naturally, I CANNOT. Everything is against me. What the hell, this bicornuate uterus?! My uterus didnt form right or something like that when I was a fetus...so now I have a weird-shaped uterus.
> 
> I am feeling down. About everything.
> 
> :sadangel:

O hon...:hugs:


----------



## adroplet

:hugs: Babykaykay:hugs:

in 2010 I was diagnosed with a septate uterus and with endometriosis (my uterus, bowels and other organs are attached)......I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I was testing tomorrow, but I live 30 minutes from the only pharmacy that sells FRERs here in my area of Mexico and I forgot to buy it the other day. SO, I will buy it tomorrow and take it on Saturday morning.

Af was due yesterday, though. And so far nothing. I have started having nausea today so, just maybe. ;)


----------



## BabyKayKay

Thank you guys. I am just in a really dark place right now. DH is very upset, too. Oh well. I'll just have to spend lots of money to have a kiddo, I guess. 
Here's to the future. :) 

Good luck, ladies.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: BabyKayKAy :hugs:

I have seen a few women with the problems you have have successful pregnancies. It may take some time, but it will happen.

:hugs:


----------



## SunflowerBub

BabyKayKay said:


> Thank you guys. I am just in a really dark place right now. DH is very upset, too. Oh well. I'll just have to spend lots of money to have a kiddo, I guess.
> Here's to the future. :)
> 
> Good luck, ladies.

You are right; one way or another, you WILL have the beloved baby in your arms! Your maternal drive is so strong, and you will make sure you do everything in your power to make it happen. You have the information now, so work with it, and get that baby!!!!!! I know you are determined enough to do whatever it takes. There are plenty of women with these issues, and they have healthy, beautiful bubs, so you can too! :) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SunflowerBub

BFN this morning, ladies. 

Symptoms @ 10 dpo:
same as yesterday.

Temp has lowered a bit over the last two days, so not too happy about that. My brain is conflicted: one side is saying it might just be too early and to keep hoping, the other says, epic failure this month, onto the next! Damned brain! lol!


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies. I was I'm the "oopsie" thread and I just got my bfp tonight, hubby and I are in total shock. We have a seven month old baby girl and this was not a planned pregnancy, but we are happy, just really shocked...we tried for 12 months with our little girl and I never believed in "oopsies" ....well, now I have to eat my words.


----------



## echo

Hey stargazer, you can put me down as out. Spotting, but will have full force by tomorrow afternoon. I do know my body. GL to you and the rest of July's testers!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

SunflowerBub said:


> BFN this morning, ladies.
> 
> Symptoms @ 10 dpo:
> same as yesterday.
> 
> Temp has lowered a bit over the last two days, so not too happy about that. My brain is conflicted: one side is saying it might just be too early and to keep hoping, the other says, epic failure this month, onto the next! Damned brain! lol!

I'm in the same boat... I've tested twice, I'm hoping it was too early because I've had loads of symptoms. But on the other hand, seeing those negative tests, I feel like I've failed and I'm ready to move on to the next month! fx'ed for us!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning, ladies.
> 
> Symptoms @ 10 dpo:
> same as yesterday.
> 
> Temp has lowered a bit over the last two days, so not too happy about that. My brain is conflicted: one side is saying it might just be too early and to keep hoping, the other says, epic failure this month, onto the next! Damned brain! lol!
> 
> I'm in the same boat... I've tested twice, I'm hoping it was too early because I've had loads of symptoms. But on the other hand, seeing those negative tests, I feel like I've failed and I'm ready to move on to the next month! fx'ed for us!Click to expand...

It's crazy, isn't it?! We get too excited because hpts are getting more sensitive, so our expectations are high, and we get impatient. Thank you, yes, FXd for both of us!!! I will be stalking you! :winkwink:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Echo, :hugs:

Sweedot, congrats on the bfp! that's wonderful... nice little oopsie indeed! :)


----------



## Sweedot

Thank you ladies..baby Kay, I have pcos, I had just been prescribed metformin when I fell naturally after 12 months ttc our first baby, we were on a break! Go figure I would get pregnant and now again out of the blue, it's always when you least expect it.


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats. I wish you a very h&h 9mos and also wishing you could send some of your lucky babydust thisaway!!!!!


----------



## BabyKayKay

Sweedot said:


> Thank you ladies..baby Kay, I have pcos, I had just been prescribed metformin when I fell naturally after 12 months ttc our first baby, we were on a break! Go figure I would get pregnant and now again out of the blue, it's always when you least expect it.

Thank you Sweedot. That makes me feel a little better. :) I was feeling really down. But I read a lot of stories today, and hearing yours made it seem okay. I'll be alright. I just know that when I do get pregnant, and when I do have a child, it will be the most cherished thing of all because I worked so very hard for them. 

Thank you, Sunflowerbub, too, for your kind words <3


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm out. AF arrived.

Congrats to all with their BFPs, and :dust: to all those still trying.


----------



## Hoping4

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hoping4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> BFN, why did I test so early????? I just can't be patient and wait until the day after af is due. No more tests for me until monday!
> 
> You chart looks fab! How long have you been ttc??
> 
> I am 11dpo too, I tested early today and got a BFN aswell. :nope:
> My test day is tomorrow tho? Is yours Monday because of leutal phase, or are you just going to waiting til Monday to avoid any more BFN's??
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I decided to start ttc this January after we thought I was pregnant in December, but it turned out that I was having major cycle issues after getting off BCP. I just started clomid and this is the first cycle I have O'd since December. So we tried in feburary, but realized you can't make a baby if you aren't Oing... Long story short I count this as my first month since it's the first time I have O'd since we started ttc. I am waiting until monday to test because I am tired of seeing BFNs, I have taken waaay to many pregnancy tests over the past year do to my wonky cycles getting my hopes up. We have been DTD unprotected since August though, so I was secretly trying to concieve this whole time, too bad my body wasn't cooperating with me.Click to expand...

DH and I got married abroad in May and tried A LOT whilst we were away, only to find I didn't O until CD25, so we were BD'ing all at the wrong times!
That coupled with the stress of it all, no surprise we didn't manage it, so this month with everything perfectly timed, I was very hopeful!!

Now CD33 (which I believe is the same as you), and FF saying Test day, I tested...BFN! Temps still elevated but I'm confused :wacko:

Worried that my usual luteal phase of 10 days is too short??? Just too much googling giving me reasons why I might not conceive!

At least you've realized you have an issue with O'ing and hopefully have sorted it! Can we test together on Monday? I will resist over the weekend as by Monday I'll be 15dpo, so unless the :witch: arrives by then, maybe a BFP!?!?! :happydance:

How is your DH about the stressing? Seem to think it's a lot easier for them??


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey Hoping4,

I think you have tested too early if you O only by cd 25. I O'd on cd 26 this cycle and my doc has asked me to test only on 16 dpo (cd 42). Just try waiting at least a week more before testing. You might get your BFP :thumbup:
Wish you all the luck and lots of baby dust. I am testing on Monday...wish me luck too!


----------



## SunflowerBub

feeling really anxious tonight for some reason... like I have heart palpitations. Is that an early pregnancy sign, or am I just anxious for some unknown reason? Weird..... doesn't feel too good!

Hey girls, new symptom! Cramping has started tonight! It is a dull, bilateral, af-like cramping that is moderate but needs a heatpack. Also have lower backache now. I never cramp before AF, but sometimes the day she arrives. So, I'm hopeful! :D


----------



## Sweedot

Could be good news, I suffer with anxiety, but it always worsens before my bfp! Camps is a good sign, I have awful cramps, back pain and sharp twinges, which I had last time too!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls...
I woke up this am, and something told me to test, hey, I'd just ordered all of these IC's anyways. This pic is 3 minutes after dipped. It is completely unedited. I can see a line, with a bit of colour, especially when I zoom. 
BUT, FF says I didn't even ovulate now, with my temps, but if I put in my opk's, I get dotted lines saying im 13 dpo... 
I am confused right now:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Sweedot

You're pregnant...congratulations


----------



## SBinRI

What do you think? Bfp? Dye run? Eveil evap?


----------



## Hopingttc

SBinRI said:


> What do you think? Bfp? Dye run? Eveil evap?
> View attachment 438959

It looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hoping4 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> BFN, why did I test so early????? I just can't be patient and wait until the day after af is due. No more tests for me until monday!
> 
> You chart looks fab! How long have you been ttc??
> 
> I am 11dpo too, I tested early today and got a BFN aswell. :nope:
> My test day is tomorrow tho? Is yours Monday because of leutal phase, or are you just going to waiting til Monday to avoid any more BFN's??
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I decided to start ttc this January after we thought I was pregnant in December, but it turned out that I was having major cycle issues after getting off BCP. I just started clomid and this is the first cycle I have O'd since December. So we tried in feburary, but realized you can't make a baby if you aren't Oing... Long story short I count this as my first month since it's the first time I have O'd since we started ttc. I am waiting until monday to test because I am tired of seeing BFNs, I have taken waaay to many pregnancy tests over the past year do to my wonky cycles getting my hopes up. We have been DTD unprotected since August though, so I was secretly trying to concieve this whole time, too bad my body wasn't cooperating with me.Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I got married abroad in May and tried A LOT whilst we were away, only to find I didn't O until CD25, so we were BD'ing all at the wrong times!
> That coupled with the stress of it all, no surprise we didn't manage it, so this month with everything perfectly timed, I was very hopeful!!
> 
> Now CD33 (which I believe is the same as you), and FF saying Test day, I tested...BFN! Temps still elevated but I'm confused :wacko:
> 
> Worried that my usual luteal phase of 10 days is too short??? Just too much googling giving me reasons why I might not conceive!
> 
> At least you've realized you have an issue with O'ing and hopefully have sorted it! Can we test together on Monday? I will resist over the weekend as by Monday I'll be 15dpo, so unless the :witch: arrives by then, maybe a BFP!?!?! :happydance:
> 
> How is your DH about the stressing? Seem to think it's a lot easier for them??Click to expand...

I would love to test together on monday, and yes I finally sorted out my cycle. After a year of practically non existant cycles coming off BCP, I finally broke down and went to the doctor. Most doctors make you wait a year of ttc before they help you, but he started medication under the pretence that it was medically necessary since my cycles were nonexistant for a year, meaning from the end of January to the middle of December I never ovulated nor had a period. I say middle of December because I finally had a period in December which was followed by six more months of nothing. 

The doctor couldn't find any reason why I wasn't ovulating on my own despite the billions of blood tests he ran, and even though he didn't find evidence of PCOS he still put me on metformin for insulin resistance, and also clomid to make me ovulate. The combination worked the first cycle and I finally ovulated. 

DH is very impatient, he keeps asking if I am pregnant yet, starting 1 dpo, but I keep telling him it's not possible for me to test until monday. I didn't tell him that I already tested, as I KNOW my test was WAY too early and I don't want him convienced that we "failed." I keep reminding him that it takes healthy couples 6 months sometimes, so don't think it's never going to happen if it doesn't happen this time around.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

SBinRI said:


> What do you think? Bfp? Dye run? Eveil evap?
> View attachment 438959

I definitely see a line, but I am not sure if it's an evap or a real bfp line due to the fact that those little strips are evil. The only way to know for sure is to test again tomorrow. My gut would lead me to say that a line is a line, but I just don't trust those little things and would want some reasurance if I were you. Fingers crossed that it's a bfp though!


----------



## SunflowerBub

OMG, Loro!!! That looks like a BFP to me!!!! I can see that line, and without even enlargening the picture, or tilting the screen! That is plain as day to me! I think this might be it for you! I can't believe the timing... just when you were about to lose all hope and you felt so desperate and frustrated! I really hope this is it for you and DH!!!!! I have all of my fingers and toes crossed for you! GL!!!!!! :D

SBinRI, I can see your line too! A bit faint, but I think I can see it, and it seems to have some colour in it. I hope it gets darker for you tomorrow! Good luck!!! Can't wait to see another one tomorrow! :)

ASF, I'm going to sound like a real mug if it turns out I'm not pregnant, but I just have to say that my symptoms have really amped up tonight, and I really feel very positive about it all.... I just really feel pregnant tonight. I could almost bet money on it, but I won't. ;) But as I said, I will sound like a huge idiot if I am wrong... but oh well... thought I would share! haha! Will let you all know what becomes of my tests tomorrow! :D


----------



## kel21

Loro!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super super congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

SBinRI said:


> What do you think? Bfp? Dye run? Eveil evap?
> View attachment 438959


that is obviously the start of your bfp.. its so clear you dont even need to look hard at it to see your line! test again in 2 days and if you are pregnant it should be stronger, I read HcG doubles every 2 days! 

I know I said I was off this thread but I had to see what happened to everyone!! AFM I'm onto testing, so far my FSH levels are good and we know I'm ovulating so, so far so good... :D :baby: <--- for me soon I hope :D :thumbup:


----------



## misspriss

Tested this morning, BFN. I'm not giving up yet, it ain't over til the witch shows! (She is due to arrive Monday...)


----------



## Scarlet369

I see something on both those tests Loro and SBinRI. I hope to see some more test from both of you ASAP!!!


----------



## Hoping4

SunflowerMama said:


> Hey Hoping4,
> 
> I think you have tested too early if you O only by cd 25. I O'd on cd 26 this cycle and my doc has asked me to test only on 16 dpo (cd 42). Just try waiting at least a week more before testing. You might get your BFP :thumbup:
> Wish you all the luck and lots of baby dust. I am testing on Monday...wish me luck too!

Thank you! I am going to be testing on monday too, that way i'll be 15 dpo, unless the :witch: comes first!!

I was hoping FF got it wrong with test day...my longest luteal is 11 days, but surely if implantation isn't until maybe 10 dpo, regrdless of luteal you'd get a BFN??? FX'd for us both eh!! xxx


----------



## Hoping4

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hoping4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> BFN, why did I test so early????? I just can't be patient and wait until the day after af is due. No more tests for me until monday!
> 
> You chart looks fab! How long have you been ttc??
> 
> I am 11dpo too, I tested early today and got a BFN aswell. :nope:
> My test day is tomorrow tho? Is yours Monday because of leutal phase, or are you just going to waiting til Monday to avoid any more BFN's??
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I decided to start ttc this January after we thought I was pregnant in December, but it turned out that I was having major cycle issues after getting off BCP. I just started clomid and this is the first cycle I have O'd since December. So we tried in feburary, but realized you can't make a baby if you aren't Oing... Long story short I count this as my first month since it's the first time I have O'd since we started ttc. I am waiting until monday to test because I am tired of seeing BFNs, I have taken waaay to many pregnancy tests over the past year do to my wonky cycles getting my hopes up. We have been DTD unprotected since August though, so I was secretly trying to concieve this whole time, too bad my body wasn't cooperating with me.Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I got married abroad in May and tried A LOT whilst we were away, only to find I didn't O until CD25, so we were BD'ing all at the wrong times!
> That coupled with the stress of it all, no surprise we didn't manage it, so this month with everything perfectly timed, I was very hopeful!!
> 
> Now CD33 (which I believe is the same as you), and FF saying Test day, I tested...BFN! Temps still elevated but I'm confused :wacko:
> 
> Worried that my usual luteal phase of 10 days is too short??? Just too much googling giving me reasons why I might not conceive!
> 
> At least you've realized you have an issue with O'ing and hopefully have sorted it! Can we test together on Monday? I will resist over the weekend as by Monday I'll be 15dpo, so unless the :witch: arrives by then, maybe a BFP!?!?! :happydance:
> 
> How is your DH about the stressing? Seem to think it's a lot easier for them??Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to test together on monday, and yes I finally sorted out my cycle. After a year of practically non existant cycles coming off BCP, I finally broke down and went to the doctor. Most doctors make you wait a year of ttc before they help you, but he started medication under the pretence that it was medically necessary since my cycles were nonexistant for a year, meaning from the end of January to the middle of December I never ovulated nor had a period. I say middle of December because I finally had a period in December which was followed by six more months of nothing.
> 
> The doctor couldn't find any reason why I wasn't ovulating on my own despite the billions of blood tests he ran, and even though he didn't find evidence of PCOS he still put me on metformin for insulin resistance, and also clomid to make me ovulate. The combination worked the first cycle and I finally ovulated.
> 
> DH is very impatient, he keeps asking if I am pregnant yet, starting 1 dpo, but I keep telling him it's not possible for me to test until monday. I didn't tell him that I already tested, as I KNOW my test was WAY too early and I don't want him convienced that we "failed." I keep reminding him that it takes healthy couples 6 months sometimes, so don't think it's never going to happen if it doesn't happen this time around.Click to expand...

Pleased for you that you didn't have to wait a whole year!! You sound like my DH, he says there's always next month, then the next, then the next!! Think he is enjoying all the BD'ing!!!! :haha:

I don't know why we all test too early??? I think at the time it will make me feel better and maybe, just maybe something will show up...but it doesn't, it makes me feel stupid! :dohh:

Looking forward to having someone to test with!! Hoping it'll help me hold out over the weekend!!! Let me know if you cave in! xx


----------



## SBinRI

Thinking that I just got a wicked wicked evil evap!


----------



## lorojovanos

SBinRI said:


> Thinking that I just got a wicked wicked evil evap!

O no:( You tested again and got a BFN?:hugs:

I'm going on holding it for 5 hours...


----------



## Scarlet369

lorojovanos said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Thinking that I just got a wicked wicked evil evap!
> 
> O no:( You tested again and got a BFN?:hugs:
> 
> I'm going on holding it for 5 hours...Click to expand...

Im waiting to hear news ladies


----------



## SBinRI

Yeah I tested again. I got nada. Its still early. But now I am truly sad. I was SO excited!


----------



## lorojovanos

Scarlet369 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Thinking that I just got a wicked wicked evil evap!
> 
> O no:( You tested again and got a BFN?:hugs:
> 
> I'm going on holding it for 5 hours...Click to expand...
> 
> Im waiting to hear news ladiesClick to expand...

I'm going to hold off until I'm going to burst...:thumbup:

It could just be because it wasn't FMU, don't give up hope yet


----------



## cbivens90

I got AF last cycle after 1 1/2 years TTC :( hoping this month will be it ! I havent ovulated yet but I am sure I will ovulate in the next 2-4 days so put me on the 31st for testing and I'll update if I get bfp or negative earlier ! lol


----------



## HappyLady

Congrats to all the :bfp:this month. The evil :witch: is suppose to come for me on the 19th. I won't be testing though. I don't like to get my hopes up. I do enjoy seeing all the :bfp: though!! Good luck to all testing this month:hugs: And :dust:to all!!!


----------



## stargazer01

echo said:


> Hey stargazer, you can put me down as out. Spotting, but will have full force by tomorrow afternoon. I do know my body. GL to you and the rest of July's testers!

Sorry echo. :( :hugs:
Good Luck next cycle!


----------



## Forrest

hi ladies, congrats to all the :bfp: and :hugs: to those whom the :witch: got. 
AFM I bought a clearblue digi opk for this cycle. It's great so far. It tells you exactly if you're o'ing or not. I'm hoping this works for me this time. It's much easier than squinting and guessing with the other opk. I got many dark red lines last month and I didn't know which was the exact time of O so that messed me up. I'm on cd8 so fx. Just waiting and praying. :coffee: [-o&lt;


----------



## lorojovanos

Well, I held for just over 5 hours. Middle is my test from this morning with FMU. I also used an FRER but totally blank. I don't think I see anything on the new ones. 
I must be feeling how you feel SBinRI... Perhaps we both didnt have enough in our system, and itll show again first thing in the morning:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5821.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## onemorebabe

TTC #3, probably testing the 23rd of July.. ;)


----------



## Sweedot

I see something on the top test.


----------



## lorojovanos

Sweedot said:


> I see something on the top test.

I'm not familiar with that brand, it just came in the box of OPK's I bought in the US. 
I'm just upset that on the bottom one, its the same brand as the one this morning and I see nothing:cry:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

lorojovanos said:


> Well, I held for just over 5 hours. Middle is my test from this morning with FMU. I also used an FRER but totally blank. I don't think I see anything on the new ones.
> I must be feeling how you feel SBinRI... Perhaps we both didnt have enough in our system, and itll show again first thing in the morning:shrug:

I agree, you are still a little early and it is very possible it just hasn't built up enough to test with anything but fmu since it's the most concentrated. Good luck tomorrow morning!


----------



## kel21

Well I didn't o on cd 8 like I thought, but it appears I am o'ing today! Woohoo! Finally got a pos opk. I have high hopes for this month! (LOL Like it is any different any other month)

Good luck loro, wait for fmu tomorrow!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

(/quote) Pleased for you that you didn't have to wait a whole year!! You sound like my DH, he says there's always next month, then the next, then the next!! Think he is enjoying all the BD'ing!!!! :haha:

I don't know why we all test too early??? I think at the time it will make me feel better and maybe, just maybe something will show up...but it doesn't, it makes me feel stupid! :dohh:

Looking forward to having someone to test with!! Hoping it'll help me hold out over the weekend!!! Let me know if you cave in! xx[/QUOTE]

I will let you know, but I have no tests in my house and will be visiting the family all weekend, so there isn't as much temptation that way. Hoping that monday I will have my period, or I will have a definite bfp.


----------



## adroplet

loro, i see a thin line but no color. Maybe it's my screen. 
good luck!!!:dust:


----------



## adroplet

SBinRI said:


> Yeah I tested again. I got nada. Its still early. But now I am truly sad. I was SO excited!

It is still too early, especially for the dip strips even the most sensitive ones. a FRER would do the trick.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I didn't even get to test thsi morning. I woke to AF. :(

I didn't really expect a BFP this month anyway. We didn't really have tiem to BD much around O day. Here's to next month! :)

GL to everybody else!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the new bfps! Sorry to those af got :hugs: hope you're all well. Sorry I've not been around I've been so busy. T is ill, I'm ill and today T had an appointment with his plastic surgeon.


----------



## Tess2012

Congrats all on their BFP's!! I really have my fingers crossed for one this month too! AF was due yesterday-ish and no sign of her yet so... holding breath. POAS this morning and NEG but I hear that some women take a bit longer to show a POS so.. like I said golding breath.

Dust to all of us!!!


----------



## adroplet

sequeena said:


> Congrats on the new bfps! Sorry to those af got :hugs: hope you're all well. Sorry I've not been around I've been so busy. T is ill, I'm ill and today T had an appointment with his plastic surgeon.

Sequeena, i'm glad to see you are back and sorry that you and baby are ill:hugs:. I hope all turns out good for both of you.

I see that your ticker shows prego....so is it official? we've all been wondering.


----------



## onemorebabe

is it too late to join testing on the 23 of july!!


----------



## sequeena

adroplet said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new bfps! Sorry to those af got :hugs: hope you're all well. Sorry I've not been around I've been so busy. T is ill, I'm ill and today T had an appointment with his plastic surgeon.
> 
> Sequeena, i'm glad to see you are back and sorry that you and baby are ill:hugs:. I hope all turns out good for both of you.
> 
> I see that your ticker shows prego....so is it official? we've all been wondering.Click to expand...

Sorry I should have updated, I don't know where the time has gone. I've not bothered changing my ticker yet - af still hasn't arrived but getting nowhere with tests. Should have dropped a sample into my doctor this morning but I slept through my alarm then had to rush to get T to the hospital :dohh: so I'll do that on monday. After the urine sample its bloods if the wee is negative.

Such a farce, I'm not 10 days late with no idea what's going on :shrug:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Aw, Sequeena, sorry you don't have any answers yet! That sucks! I wonder what is going on?! I hope the bloods show something definitive for you. :hugs:


----------



## Beadle

I'm in a bit of a confusing predicament, I'm not sure whether the light bleeding I had a week before AF was due was actually her or IB so I'm steadily testing once a week until either I get a BFP or AF decides to show up again. Tested this morning and another negative, so all I can do is hope and act like I am pregnant just to make sure I don't do any damage if I am indeed pregnant. Good luck to all the ladies, congrats to all those with BFPs and hope all those with BFNs get lucky next cycle <3


----------



## Scarlet369

Beadle said:


> I'm in a bit of a confusing predicament, I'm not sure whether the light bleeding I had a week before AF was due was actually her or IB so I'm steadily testing once a week until either I get a BFP or AF decides to show up again. Tested this morning and another negative, so all I can do is hope and act like I am pregnant just to make sure I don't do any damage if I am indeed pregnant. Good luck to all the ladies, congrats to all those with BFPs and hope all those with BFNs get lucky next cycle <3

How many days ago was the bleeding? And when is af actually due?


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...can I please join? I will probably be testing July 20 (DH birthday) if the :witch: doesn't get me first. Could be too early to test but it would be cool to tell him on his bday if its BFP, so we will find out. Oh and I also ordered some super sensitive 10miu IC tests, so that will help.

Sorry about :witch: for those she came for, Congrats to all the BFPs, and Good luck to the rest. And the countdown begins.......


----------



## SunflowerBub

feeling really down today. 11dpo and BFN on a FRER. Thought FRERs were supposed to be sensitive? I really do feel pregnant this month. Last night my symptoms amped up heaps and I was so sure. I mean, this would be my 5th pregnancy, so I know what it feels like. Feeling so negative. :(


----------



## Beadle

Scarlet369 said:


> Beadle said:
> 
> 
> I'm in a bit of a confusing predicament, I'm not sure whether the light bleeding I had a week before AF was due was actually her or IB so I'm steadily testing once a week until either I get a BFP or AF decides to show up again. Tested this morning and another negative, so all I can do is hope and act like I am pregnant just to make sure I don't do any damage if I am indeed pregnant. Good luck to all the ladies, congrats to all those with BFPs and hope all those with BFNs get lucky next cycle <3
> 
> How many days ago was the bleeding? And when is af actually due?Click to expand...

The bleeding was on the 2nd of this month so 12 days ago (11 when I tested yesterday morning) and AF was due the 6th, I have a 31 day cycle and the bleeding happened on day 26 (earliest I've ever had was 29 which is rare), which was also 12dpo. Sorry for TMI but the bleeding was strange, it was like a mix between extremely light bleeding (more than spotting but not a steady flow) and cm and lasted a grand total of 3 days including spotting rather than my 5 of heavy bleeding and no spotting. It's all really confusing for me to figure out since the timing is right for IB but the negative tests even though it's a week after AF was due is making me think I'm not, but I guess all I can really do is just go on and see if AF comes along and maybe test again next friday when I'm 2 weeks possibly late.


----------



## doggylover

Congrats to new BFP!!!!! H&h to all! And :hugs: to anyone who is out.

I FINALLY see some partial saliva ferning so I am FINALLY going to ovulate this cycle! Hopefully in next 2/4 days so might just squeeeeeze in a test before end of July, but unlikely!!


----------



## Hoping4

Wish I didn't have any!! This is pure torture!!!

Have a fab weekend! FX'd & lots of :babydust: for Monday! x


----------



## Hoping4

Hoping4 said:


> Wish I didn't have any!! This is pure torture!!!
> 
> Have a fab weekend! FX'd & lots of :dust: for Monday! x

....that's better! x:haha:


----------



## Marrinerbaby

Beadle said:


> I'm in a bit of a confusing predicament, I'm not sure whether the light bleeding I had a week before AF was due was actually her or IB so I'm steadily testing once a week until either I get a BFP or AF decides to show up again. Tested this morning and another negative, so all I can do is hope and act like I am pregnant just to make sure I don't do any damage if I am indeed pregnant. Good luck to all the ladies, congrats to all those with BFPs and hope all those with BFNs get lucky next cycle <3

 
the exact same thing is happening to me right now. Its exciting and nerve wrecking all at the same time.

AF would really ruin the party if she showed up in advance.


----------



## lorojovanos

What an absolute terrible, pink evap line that showed in 3 minutes I had yesterday:(
Stark white today...
I now want AF to come, at least then I know I won't have it while in Spain:)


----------



## SunflowerBub

lorojovanos said:


> What an absolute terrible, pink evap line that showed in 3 minutes I had yesterday:(
> Stark white today...
> I now want AF to come, at least then I know I won't have it while in Spain:)

aww, sweetie, I'm so sorry!! I was so sure that was your bfp! Damnit, they really need to invent more reliable tests!!!!! So many broken hearts with the ones that exist today. Well, when you are in Spain, drink and be merry, girl! Do it for the rest of us in limbo here! My thoughts are with you... you must be so disappointed. :hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

This morning I woke up with what seems like the start of a cold, sniffles, sore throat, and an earache on the right side. My temp has also dropped to cover, partially hopeful its from the cold, and partially hopeful its implantation, but also know that today is cd22 so its likely I could be getting AF any day now.

Trying to stay positive as this month we really did bd at the most ideal times.


----------



## SBinRI

So sorry Loro! I had a HORRIBLE DARK line yesterday. But nothing since! Our time will come!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Ladies may I join you on this wonderful/crazy journey? Im going to test on July 25th... This time no SS stress :haha: Remember Stay positive & Pee Positive lol

Heres to all of Us soon testing!! :dust: :dust: & Congrats to the ladies who got there :bfp: :happydance:

Crossing Everything for All of us.. Lets see those :bfp: Soon!!


----------



## Hoping4

I know I shouldn't have, but adjusted temps to consistant waking times as been on hols with DH so they were all over the place! 

I'm 13dpo, usual 10/11 day luteal, so sign of AF but BFN today:growlmad:

Can anyone look at my chart and give any insight??? this is only my 2nd month ttc. x
 



Attached Files:







jun_jul.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 10


----------



## doggylover

Hey it looks to me like you doing great! Your temps after o are much over than your cover line, which is great. I would say you maybe o the day before your crosshairs, which would mean oh are now 14dpo. If you have a regular 14 day luteal phase you should be good to test tomorrow, especially if your temps stay high!

Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4

doggylover said:


> Hey it looks to me like you doing great! Your temps after o are much over than your cover line, which is great. I would say you maybe o the day before your crosshairs, which would mean oh are now 14dpo. If you have a regular 14 day luteal phase you should be good to test tomorrow, especially if your temps stay high!
> 
> Good luck!

Thanks for looking! I keep thinking it looks good, just can't understand why BFN when no AF? Luteal has never been more than 11days (Had IUD, but charting since Jan)!

Of well, FX'd - It's DH's birthday on Monday - what a pressie that would be!! Out tonight to celebrate....perhaps I will drive!?! :winkwink:


----------



## doggylover

Driving sounds like a good idea! With some people apparently it just takes longer for the hcg to build up enough to be detected, but if y are only having 11day lp then looks very very promising! Keep us updated!

:dust:


----------



## Hoping4

doggylover said:


> Driving sounds like a good idea! With some people apparently it just takes longer for the hcg to build up enough to be detected, but if y are only having 11day lp then looks very very promising! Keep us updated!
> 
> :dust:

I will indeed!!![-o&lt;


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ohhhh good luck!! Xx


----------



## Hoping4

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Ohhhh good luck!! Xx

Thank You!! 

I see ur in Portsmouth!!!! We're practically neighbours! :thumbup:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ohhhh where abouts are you? Xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I'm south too :) I'm in Bournemouth xx


----------



## Hoping4

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Ohhhh where abouts are you? Xxx

Whiteley, funnily emough I've just driven to Portsmouth to pick my friend up!


----------



## stargazer01

*onemorebabe
cbivens90
elt1013 
Hopin&Prayin*

:dust: 

Good Luck this cycle!


----------



## elt1013

Thanks stargazer, glad to be here!


----------



## LeahMSta

:wave: Welcome new testers!

:dust: 
Baby dust to all. I hope that there are enough BFPs to set records here!

I'm still just hanging in and waiting for AF to either show or not show. Not testing early is awesome! :thumbup: I highly recommend trying a month without ICs FRERs or otherwise and just relax and enjoy the wait. This is the first month that I have taken that advice and it's been so nice. I spend time online daydreaming anout the nursery and picking all of the things I'd like to have someday. I read parenting blogs and research things like breastfeeding and consumer reports on products I think I may like. It is so much more posiitve than early BFNs. It may not be for everyone but I just thought I'd put it out there as a suggestion.
:flower:


----------



## HappyLady

LeahMSta said:


> :wave: Welcome new testers!
> 
> :dust:
> Baby dust to all. I hope that there are enough BFPs to set records here!
> 
> I'm still just hanging in and waiting for AF to either show or not show. Not testing early is awesome! :thumbup: I highly recommend trying a month without ICs FRERs or otherwise and just relax and enjoy the wait. This is the first month that I have taken that advice and it's been so nice. I spend time online daydreaming anout the nursery and picking all of the things I'd like to have someday. I read parenting blogs and research things like breastfeeding and consumer reports on products I think I may like. It is so much more posiitve than early BFNs. It may not be for everyone but I just thought I'd put it out there as a suggestion.
> :flower:

I totally agree. Part of the reason why I dont usually test. Good luck this cycle. Keep staying positive!!!


----------



## Hoping4

ukgirl23 said:


> oooh I'm south too :) I'm in Bournemouth xx

Awesome beach!! Lucky you!!! We have a pebble beach down the road at Lee-on-Solent, but it's not the same! xx


----------



## SunflowerBub

hey ladies, 12 dpo, what do u think? I took these shots 3 minutes after peeing on them. Sore bbs started yesterday, and I never get that! *Leah*, I'm soooooo going to try NO EARLY TESTING next month.... friggin stressful. 
 



Attached Files:







WP_000383.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 31









WP_000386.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## GalvanBaby

Your chart is looking awesoem Leah!! Good luck!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks so much GalvanBaby! :hugs: I'm really trying not to read too much into it but this steady climb is making me smile!

Sunflower, You totally have to. I used to joke that I was going to "find" that BFP ASAP. This month of letting what will be happen, it's easier to feel excited about it. There is no getting slapped down by a single line. It's nothing but hope and possibility. I did take a look at your tests today. I may see a squinter on the 2nd one but not quite enough to call it. Hang in there darlin. I hope your BFP is right around the corner. :hug:


----------



## Kled

Testing on the 28th of July if I can wait that long... :blush:


----------



## isela

out this month again:nope:


----------



## doggylover

Sorry to those who are out :hugs:

I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.

What?! Why?!


----------



## SunflowerBub

isela said:


> out this month again:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Hoping4

doggylover said:


> Sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.
> 
> What?! Why?!

I have no idea when it comes to ferning etc???

Do you not have EWCM?

This whole TTC is really confusing...and depressing - which it shouldn't be!

I'm 14dpo now, still no AF but big temp dip this a.m. Just below coverline if I adjust waking temp, a little above if I leave it be....either way it's dipped and I just cried:cry:

DH thinks we should stop charting and relax, it's only been 2mnths and I don't think I'm coping very well!


----------



## rooster100

Staring to spot again, af will be here by tomorrow. Cramping loads. Saw a fertility specialist on thurs, I just felt she didn't take me seriously. I've been TTC for over a year now and it's just been terrible. She told me I have to wait another 6 months before she will do anything! 
Feeling so low and so depressed, work in a hospital, it's mainly female environment and girls are popping up everywhere with pregnant bellies, I feel like such a failure. I want my doc to put me on anti-depressants....I know it's extreme but my life is consumed by this? What do u girls think? Xx


----------



## echo

rooster100 said:


> Staring to spot again, af will be here by tomorrow. Cramping loads. Saw a fertility specialist on thurs, I just felt she didn't take me seriously. I've been TTC for over a year now and it's just been terrible. She told me I have to wait another 6 months before she will do anything!
> Feeling so low and so depressed, work in a hospital, it's mainly female environment and girls are popping up everywhere with pregnant bellies, I feel like such a failure. I want my doc to put me on anti-depressants....I know it's extreme but my life is consumed by this? What do u girls think? Xx

My friend conceived while on antidepressants, but due to the hormones and all, they wouldn't let her stop them when pregnant which led to her worrying about birth defects and such. Everything turned out fine, with the exception of high blood pressure leading to bed rest for the last month. 
I would say try some other technique first, like yoga + meditation, tai chi or Qi Gong. Or channel your frustrations into a sport or activity. 
Ultimately, its up to you what you think will help you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## echo

doggylover said:


> Sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.
> 
> What?! Why?!

I don't know about ferning, but could it mean you are ovulating today? A rise in estrogen is supposed lead to a drop in temp...GL!


----------



## doggylover

Hoping4 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.
> 
> What?! Why?!
> 
> I have no idea when it comes to ferning etc???
> 
> Do you not have EWCM?
> 
> This whole TTC is really confusing...and depressing - which it shouldn't be!
> 
> I'm 14dpo now, still no AF but big temp dip this a.m. Just below coverline if I adjust waking temp, a little above if I leave it be....either way it's dipped and I just cried:cry:
> 
> DH thinks we should stop charting and relax, it's only been 2mnths and I don't think I'm coping very well!Click to expand...

Haven't had any ewcm either, but I'm now on cd30 so I'm getting worried, which I think doesn't help. I think we need to take a break from charting etc too as I just get so worked up about everything and so worried. We are at 11months now so have a dr appointment for next month which I thought would take the pressure off a bit this month but apparently not!!

I'm sorry your temp dipped, fingers crossed it soars again tomorrow! You now what they say - you aren't out til af shows!


----------



## Scarlet369

MY temp is back up WAY above cover. Feeling very optimistic! Sorry to all who got af.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hoping4 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.
> 
> What?! Why?!
> 
> I have no idea when it comes to ferning etc???
> 
> Do you not have EWCM?
> 
> This whole TTC is really confusing...and depressing - which it shouldn't be!
> 
> I'm 14dpo now, still no AF but big temp dip this a.m. Just below coverline if I adjust waking temp, a little above if I leave it be....either way it's dipped and I just cried:cry:
> 
> DH thinks we should stop charting and relax, it's only been 2mnths and I don't think I'm coping very well!Click to expand...

Charting is too much for some people, it can be stressful if over analyzed, sometimes a break is a good thing. I still haven't tested, hoping I get a bfp tomorrow or af shows, but I think my lp is on the longer side. Without cloesly charting it was 18 dpo, so it probably more like 16 days.


----------



## Hopingttc

I had a dream last night that I had a little baby girl! I didn't dream about the bfp or the birth but I did have a newborn baby! Hopefully its a good sign. I had a lot of twinges and kinda felt like af was coming yesterday which was only 5dpo which I know would be a little to early for implantation but maybe?


----------



## mom bomb

Cd 29, opk positive day 14 BFN x 3 tests no AF


----------



## doggylover

echo said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.
> 
> What?! Why?!
> 
> I don't know about ferning, but could it mean you are ovulating today? A rise in estrogen is supposed lead to a drop in temp...GL!Click to expand...



I had hoped but negative opk. My brain is fried! We are doing smep this month so hopefully covered in case o sneaks in!


----------



## srrhc

Well I am going to ovulate a few days later than expected (prolly due to an illness?) so I had originally said i would test the 22nd but now it is looking more like the 26or 27. Good luck to everyone who is testing soon!


----------



## kraftykoala

Very faint (but definitely there) BFP for me today at 11dpo on an IC but I am so so crampy I can't help thinking this is another chemical in the making. Why do I test early :(


----------



## doggylover

Kraftykoala sending you lots of :dust: and hoping this is a sticky sticky little bean for you.


----------



## misspriss

Tested again this morning, BFN. I haven't felt any cramping that AF maybe be coming except for some quick AF like cramps yesterday in the early afternoon. I speculated to myself that there is a slight chance it was late implantation and that my hormone levels would be too low this morning. I guess I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## rooster100

echo said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Staring to spot again, af will be here by tomorrow. Cramping loads. Saw a fertility specialist on thurs, I just felt she didn't take me seriously. I've been TTC for over a year now and it's just been terrible. She told me I have to wait another 6 months before she will do anything!
> Feeling so low and so depressed, work in a hospital, it's mainly female environment and girls are popping up everywhere with pregnant bellies, I feel like such a failure. I want my doc to put me on anti-depressants....I know it's extreme but my life is consumed by this? What do u girls think? Xx
> 
> My friend conceived while on antidepressants, but due to the hormones and all, they wouldn't let her stop them when pregnant which led to her worrying about birth defects and such. Everything turned out fine, with the exception of high blood pressure leading to bed rest for the last month.
> I would say try some other technique first, like yoga + meditation, tai chi or Qi Gong. Or channel your frustrations into a sport or activity.
> Ultimately, its up to you what you think will help you feel better. :hugs:Click to expand...

Echo thanks so much for your kind reply! I will think about all those things, I always get a bit dramatic around af. Just feel like a failure. DH really wants a baby and my stupid body number one won't make one and number two even if it does it only tends to be in may and it won't keep the baby :( x


----------



## Hoping4

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hoping4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.
> 
> What?! Why?!
> 
> I have no idea when it comes to ferning etc???
> 
> Do you not have EWCM?
> 
> This whole TTC is really confusing...and depressing - which it shouldn't be!
> 
> I'm 14dpo now, still no AF but big temp dip this a.m. Just below coverline if I adjust waking temp, a little above if I leave it be....either way it's dipped and I just cried:cry:
> 
> DH thinks we should stop charting and relax, it's only been 2mnths and I don't think I'm coping very well!Click to expand...
> 
> Charting is too much for some people, it can be stressful if over analyzed, sometimes a break is a good thing. I still haven't tested, hoping I get a bfp tomorrow or af shows, but I think my lp is on the longer side. Without cloesly charting it was 18 dpo, so it probably more like 16 days.Click to expand...

All my fx'd for you, and lots of :dust:

AF arrived today, so back to the beginning. FF estimates fertile time from the beginning of August so I think I'll leave the charting and just bear the timing in mind! xx


----------



## MrsC1003

Well we won't be testing this month or for a few months I think after we suffered our 5th loss on the 6th at 11 weeks 6 days. But will keeping an eye on all you girlies and keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky :bfp: 's. Lots of :dust: to all of you xx


----------



## Hoping4

doggylover said:


> Hoping4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> I am now officially BAFFLED. yesterday was brilliant...some partial ferning so I was like whoop! O is on the way! But no positive opk. And today no ferning at all....but lowest temp ever recorded.
> 
> What?! Why?!
> 
> I have no idea when it comes to ferning etc???
> 
> Do you not have EWCM?
> 
> This whole TTC is really confusing...and depressing - which it shouldn't be!
> 
> I'm 14dpo now, still no AF but big temp dip this a.m. Just below coverline if I adjust waking temp, a little above if I leave it be....either way it's dipped and I just cried:cry:
> 
> DH thinks we should stop charting and relax, it's only been 2mnths and I don't think I'm coping very well!Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't had any ewcm either, but I'm now on cd30 so I'm getting worried, which I think doesn't help. I think we need to take a break from charting etc too as I just get so worked up about everything and so worried. We are at 11months now so have a dr appointment for next month which I thought would take the pressure off a bit this month but apparently not!!
> 
> I'm sorry your temp dipped, fingers crossed it soars again tomorrow! You now what they say - you aren't out til af shows!Click to expand...

I did wonder how long it takes for the good ole NHS to take fertility issues seriously! I have concerns re my luteal phase being 10/11 days, but this month it was longer, maybe because of the B vits in the prenatal tablets I've been taking?? Also had PID 5yrs ago, it has crossed my mind to look into whether it caused scarring but thought they wouldn't take me seriously until we'd been trying longer???

Sorry for asking tmi, but do you check cm internally? I dont get much cm, but checking cervix helps me find EWCM...until checking cervix I thought I didn't have any either!


----------



## Kinoley

MrsC1003 said:


> Well we won't be testing this month or for a few months I think after we suffered our 5th loss on the 6th at 11 weeks 6 days. But will keeping an eye on all you girlies and keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky :bfp: 's. Lots of :dust: to all of you xx

Im so sorry MrsC.
My heart goes out to you at this time. I hope the future brings you what you hope for x


----------



## SunflowerBub

rooster100 said:


> Staring to spot again, af will be here by tomorrow. Cramping loads. Saw a fertility specialist on thurs, I just felt she didn't take me seriously. I've been TTC for over a year now and it's just been terrible. She told me I have to wait another 6 months before she will do anything!
> Feeling so low and so depressed, work in a hospital, it's mainly female environment and girls are popping up everywhere with pregnant bellies, I feel like such a failure. I want my doc to put me on anti-depressants....I know it's extreme but my life is consumed by this? What do u girls think? Xx

Aww sweetie, it sounds like you are having a rough time, to say the least! I can't even imagine ttc'ing for a year! I'm on Cycle 2 and it's hard enough!! :wacko: Perhaps see a different FS? They are all different, and have different criteria. I know that over in Australia we can just get a referral and go to a FS whenever we like (as long as we pay for it! haha). Have you been tested? Have you had an ultrasound to see if you are ovulating or have clear tubes? Have you had a blood test to check hormone levels? I think if you had some knowledge about what is going on, then you might feel a little more empowered. As far as ADs go, I was on them for about 2 years and they definitely helped level out my rollercoaster moods. I don't have bipolar, but I did have depression and anxiety, and about every 6 months I would slowly go downhill and just end up crying constantly, until about 18 months later, I was suicidal, then I went on the ADs. The only problem with them is that even though you don't fall into a dark, deep pit of despair as easily, it's also hard to get really excited about things too. You just stay at an even keel, I guess. You kind of feel a bit numb. Plus, it dries up your CM really bad! I stopped my ADs by tapering off them prior to TTCing, and my CM returned to normal and I got my usual EWCM etc. which was great! Think carefully before you start on them, because they are hard to get off and require a tapering off scheme over a couple of months. But, if you are really depressed, and have been for a while, perhaps think about starting. If it is between saving your life and having less cm, go the saving life option! :) But, I agree with the PP about perhaps looking into exercise/yoga/meditation etc as another avenue to try before starting ADs.

Anyway, perhaps see a different FS and get some tests done, even for your own peace of mind and knowledge is power, remember. And come on here for a cry whenever you want!! :hugs:

*MrsC1003*, :hugs: you poor thing!! I'm so sorry!

*KraftyKoala*, I feel you! I am thinking the same thing about myself. Got a nice faint (albeit really really faint) line on many ICs yesterday, and heaps of telltale symptoms (like my bbs being sore which is extremely odd for me) and now a bfn this morning. I had a chemical last month, so worried that it might happen again. I have had 3 c-sections before, so I think I have scar tissue all through the uterus and not many nice cosy spots for the bub to implant. :( FXd for both of us!!


----------



## kel21

MrsC1003 said:


> Well we won't be testing this month or for a few months I think after we suffered our 5th loss on the 6th at 11 weeks 6 days. But will keeping an eye on all you girlies and keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky :bfp: 's. Lots of :dust: to all of you xx

I am so so sorry for your loss MrsC!!:hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

POAS on the way to bed as you do, so not FMU. I'm not mad am I? There is a line?

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/e956fa87.jpg


----------



## adroplet

that is indeed a line and a pink one at that!!!!:thumbup:

:happydance:Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> Well we won't be testing this month or for a few months I think after we suffered our 5th loss on the 6th at 11 weeks 6 days. But will keeping an eye on all you girlies and keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky :bfp: 's. Lots of :dust: to all of you xx

I'm so sorry for your loss MrsC. 
I hope one day you get to hold your rainbow baby. :hugs:
Does your doctor have any ideas as to why you are having the losses? (If you are not comfortable answering it is ok. I don't mean to be nosey.)


----------



## Hopingttc

kraftykoala said:


> POAS on the way to bed as you do, so not FMU. I'm not mad am I? There is a line?
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/e956fa87.jpg

I didn't even have to zoom in and I definitely see pink!


----------



## stargazer01

kraftykoala said:


> POAS on the way to bed as you do, so not FMU. I'm not mad am I? There is a line?
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/e956fa87.jpg

I do see a faint line, and I normally do not see anything at all on my computer. Try fmu in the morning!!! I hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Staring to spot again, af will be here by tomorrow. Cramping loads. Saw a fertility specialist on thurs, I just felt she didn't take me seriously. I've been TTC for over a year now and it's just been terrible. She told me I have to wait another 6 months before she will do anything!
> Feeling so low and so depressed, work in a hospital, it's mainly female environment and girls are popping up everywhere with pregnant bellies, I feel like such a failure. I want my doc to put me on anti-depressants....I know it's extreme but my life is consumed by this? What do u girls think? Xx
> 
> My friend conceived while on antidepressants, but due to the hormones and all, they wouldn't let her stop them when pregnant which led to her worrying about birth defects and such. Everything turned out fine, with the exception of high blood pressure leading to bed rest for the last month.
> I would say try some other technique first, like yoga + meditation, tai chi or Qi Gong. Or channel your frustrations into a sport or activity.
> Ultimately, its up to you what you think will help you feel better. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Echo thanks so much for your kind reply! I will think about all those things, I always get a bit dramatic around af. Just feel like a failure. DH really wants a baby and my stupid body number one won't make one and number two even if it does it only tends to be in may and it won't keep the baby :( xClick to expand...

Maybe you can get a second opinion from another fertility specialist. I think since it has been a year and it is causing you so much stress, they could at least do some tests to ease your mind. I hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## SunflowerBub

*KraftyKoala*, that is a nice pink line there! I think it may very well be a BFP!!! Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## GalvanBaby

KraftyKoala: I am on a tiny Netbook and I can clearly see the line!! Congrats!!! DO another with FMU!!

:happydance:


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey Ladies,

My 16 dpo :bfp: is here! Cheers!


----------



## adroplet

SunflowerMama said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My 16 dpo :bfp: is here! Cheers!

:happydance:Congratulations!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ginny83

SunflowerMama said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My 16 dpo :bfp: is here! Cheers!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to the BFPs! Now it is time to share some of that :dust: ladies. lol


----------



## kel21

Congrats to the new bfp's!!!


----------



## Hopingttc

SunflowerMama said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My 16 dpo :bfp: is here! Cheers!

Congrats!


----------



## SunflowerBub

awesome Sunflowermama!!!!!! Your chart was looking too good for it NOT to be a bfp! Well done and since you won't be needing the babydust anymore, send it over this way, chicky! :D Have a wonderful 9 months and enjoy that beautiful bump you will soon get! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SunflowerMama

SunflowerBub said:


> awesome Sunflowermama!!!!!! Your chart was looking too good for it NOT to be a bfp! Well done and since you won't be needing the babydust anymore, send it over this way, chicky! :D Have a wonderful 9 months and enjoy that beautiful bump you will soon get! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


:dust:
Lots and lots of love and hope to all you wonderful ladies. This is a wonderful forum where we can stick together and share our joys and disappointments. Lets keep in touch! Cheers!

SB, am waiting for your test! I like said, wait it out. You are in my prayers. babe!


----------



## rooster100

MrsC1003 said:


> Well we won't be testing this month or for a few months I think after we suffered our 5th loss on the 6th at 11 weeks 6 days. But will keeping an eye on all you girlies and keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky :bfp: 's. Lots of :dust: to all of you xx

I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you. Xx


----------



## SunflowerBub

SunflowerMama said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> awesome Sunflowermama!!!!!! Your chart was looking too good for it NOT to be a bfp! Well done and since you won't be needing the babydust anymore, send it over this way, chicky! :D Have a wonderful 9 months and enjoy that beautiful bump you will soon get! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> :dust:
> Lots and lots of love and hope to all you wonderful ladies. This is a wonderful forum where we can stick together and share our joys and disappointments. Lets keep in touch! Cheers!
> 
> SB, am waiting for your test! I like said, wait it out. You are in my prayers. babe!Click to expand...

SM, thank you for your kind words and prayers. :) I feel so disheartened though.... can someone really be pregnant after a positive test that turns negative the next day? And my symptoms are disappearing today. They were so strong yesterday. This is my FRER from today. Negative. :(
 



Attached Files:







WP_000401.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## SunflowerMama

SunflowerBub said:


> SM, thank you for your kind words and prayers. :) I feel so disheartened though.... can someone really be pregnant after a positive test that turns negative the next day? And my symptoms are disappearing today. They were so strong yesterday. This is my FRER from today. Negative. :(

Aww baby...:hugs: I don't know what to say. I am so sorry about all this confusing TTC'ing you are going through. You'll know soon enough if AF arrives. Then there's always the next cycle. Its just a matter of time and patience :thumbup:
Take care, SB and pls keep in touch.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

tested today with first urine and the test didnt work no line in control window so now i have to wait till tomorrow :-( really want to test with 1st urine as it took me 2 weeks after missed period to get positive with my son, no the bright side no af and no signs shes coming!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies! I had some very watery CM yesterday, so I'm thinking I might ovulate in time to still be a July tester! I'll keep you all posted once I set my date!


----------



## kraftykoala

So this is me today with FMU! Teeny bit shell shocked!

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/3a13957b.jpg


----------



## twotogo

May I join in? I will be testing somewhere between July 23 & 26th.


----------



## dan-o

Congrats krafty!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

15 dpo bfn, still no signs of af, but now I expect her. I would really think for sure I would have at least a faint line if I was pregnant.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Lovetoteach86 said:


> 15 dpo bfn, still no signs of af, but now I expect her. I would really think for sure I would have at least a faint line if I was pregnant.

:hugs: hang in there!!! FXd for you!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the new bfp's!!!


----------



## rooster100

SunflowerBub said:


> SunflowerMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> awesome Sunflowermama!!!!!! Your chart was looking too good for it NOT to be a bfp! Well done and since you won't be needing the babydust anymore, send it over this way, chicky! :D Have a wonderful 9 months and enjoy that beautiful bump you will soon get! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> :dust:
> Lots and lots of love and hope to all you wonderful ladies. This is a wonderful forum where we can stick together and share our joys and disappointments. Lets keep in touch! Cheers!
> 
> SB, am waiting for your test! I like said, wait it out. You are in my prayers. babe!Click to expand...
> 
> SM, thank you for your kind words and prayers. :) I feel so disheartened though.... can someone really be pregnant after a positive test that turns negative the next day? And my symptoms are disappearing today. They were so strong yesterday. This is my FRER from today. Negative. :(Click to expand...

I think I see a faint second line there, I NEVER normally even comment on tests but I think I do see one, unless I have line eye! How many dpo are you? X


----------



## rooster100

Af arrived for me in full force today so once again I'm out! Starting to lose hope (even more) x


----------



## Mof2012

Can I join? I will be testing July 26th


----------



## Scarlet369

MrsC I am so sorry to hear about you lose :(

Congrats to new BFPs and sorry for those who af got.

AFM, another temp rise today. Trying to not get too hopeful but I also had very bad cramping for part of the day yesterday and still have very sore bbs. Today is cycle day 24. I could be due for af anywhere between now and cd32, so I'm not sure if I could trust me body, but that high temp again is making me feel very positive!


----------



## stargazer01

*twotogo
Mof2012*

Good Luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations to our newest bfp's!!!

* SunflowerMama 
 kraftykoala *


----------



## EJPerkins

I just had a temp drop today cd 25, not sure what to think.. hopefully it was implantation dip I should be about 11 dpo is that to long to have it now.. I thought it was usually around 6-8 dpo... Might test tom to c what I get
So confused...

Congrats to all the new bfps.. hope u have a h&h nine months..


----------



## doggylover

Congrats to our newest bfps!!!! Hoping lots of other ladies join soon! To those who are out, major love getting sent your way, keep faith, keep bd and try to stay positive.


----------



## monkey30

Hi all, we are on cycle 7 of ttc, and I'm in the tww. Taking a break from bbt this month and next while I am off for the summer, still used opk's, as best as I could, when I was home.
So based on opk and the few temps I have, I will be testing on July 29th, which is also DH's birthday! It would be a great b-day for him, and us!

:dust::dust: to all who are waiting to test!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I finally got my period 2 weeks late! I'm very very happy about this. CAn you put a little happy face with mine instead of a hug? lol


----------



## doggylover

Sleepingbeauty, glad you have gotten the result you wanted! :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

I tested today and got a BFN. I'm not really surprised because I'm certain it's too early (and I used afternoon urine). Kinda feeling out anyways though. I don't seem to be getting any pg symptoms. I swear I've had more pg symptoms during all my scares prior to TTC then I do now. :haha:


----------



## MrsC1003

stargazer01 said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> Well we won't be testing this month or for a few months I think after we suffered our 5th loss on the 6th at 11 weeks 6 days. But will keeping an eye on all you girlies and keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky :bfp: 's. Lots of :dust: to all of you xx
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss MrsC.
> I hope one day you get to hold your rainbow baby. :hugs:
> Does your doctor have any ideas as to why you are having the losses? (If you are not comfortable answering it is ok. I don't mean to be nosey.)Click to expand...

OK first of all congratulations to all those :bfp: 's :happydance:

Little one is currently having Cytogenetic tests run on her to see if there was a Chromosome abnormality. Hubby and I both have to go for genetic testing and I've also got to be tested for blood clotting disorders and various auto-immune diseases. The current thinking is that I have an auto-immune disease which is causing my body to produce too many blood clots but until we have all the results we cannot know for certain. The only other issue (and one I am currently being tested for) is the potential for a blood cancer of some form. It is not thought to be that and fingers crossed it isn't but they want to be extra safe and make sure. As I lost my last two naturally they were not suitable for the cytogenetic tests so this time I had a D&C so that all of the placenta etc was preserved and not contaminated. Hoping for some answers but today we were told to wait a minimum of 9 months before trying again as 3 losses in just over a year has caused some physical damage which needs chance to heal (and to be honest the emotional damage is just too much at this point). One day we will have our babies whether I am their biological/birth/adoptive mother. I just have to keep that thought in my mind. I'm just desperately impatient for the test results so that I know our options and know what we can do.


----------



## pjstensgaard

PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!

Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.

Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix. 

Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.

Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too? 

I know that it's way too late for IB. 

I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!

Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*MrsC1003*, I am glad that you managed to undergo the tests with no contamination, so hopefully you will get some answers!! I'm so sorry that you are going through this!! It must be terrible,and it certainly puts my "comparitively little" issues in perspective. I hope you and DH are taking care of yourselves and I hope you are okay. :hugs:

*Rooster*, I am so sorry that AF arrived for you! Are you okay? Don't worry, it will happen eventually, and that little bubba is waiting for the perfect body to come in to. I think their little soul just has to wait for the exact right fit for them. :) As far as my test goes, can you really see a line? I thought the shadowy line was an evap, but I really don't know. I guess time will tell. Thank you for commenting, though, and it does give me a little hope, which is nice at this stage. :)

ASF, I'm 14dpo today and my LP is usually 12/13 days long. BFN (probably) on FRER and IC this morning. I am feeling a bit better today emotionally though, not stressing as much. I realise that I'm probably out this cycle, so I have come to terms with that. I still have symptoms though: sore bbs, indigestion, heartburn, fatigue, sore ligaments in groin, lower backache, some mild twinges, skin breakout, darkened nipples (as from yesterday), and some more nausea today than other days. Actually feeling quite sick. Anyway, for shits and giggles, here are my tests from this morning! 
 



Attached Files:







WP_000410.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 19









WP_000412.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Crazyfor3

I am obsessed with reading posts to see who on here matches my symptoms best, so I thought I would just share, and hope for some feedback. 

My DH and I have been ttc seriously for the last 2 yrs. My son was born in 09 after 3 years ttc, and we got pregnant all by ourselves (without help from DR) in 2010, but it resulted in an ectopic. Since then we have had four chemical pregnancies or MCs where we lost it anywhere from 2-8 wks.

I am never regular, have only one ovary, and want to give up :wacko:

I was given Provera to start my period last month. I started on June 21. I got an LH surge on the 4th of July, and had major cramping on the 6th. We did every day until the 7th, then I guess DH needed a break :blush:

Last week my bbs got really sore and havent stopped hurting SO bad. My CM is pretty dry, and I'm really tired. I tested today with FRER and it was clearly negative. 

If I am due on for AF on Thursday shouldn't it be positive if I were? Am I out this month?

(Sorry its long I felt a background was necessary)


----------



## InChristAlone

Oh my goodness, im in shock!! Just took a digi today (day AF) due, and got a :bfp: !! Crazy! Praying for a sticky bean!!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## InChristAlone

Crazyfor3 said:


> I am obsessed with reading posts to see who on here matches my symptoms best, so I thought I would just share, and hope for some feedback.
> 
> My DH and I have been ttc seriously for the last 2 yrs. My son was born in 09 after 3 years ttc, and we got pregnant all by ourselves (without help from DR) in 2010, but it resulted in an ectopic. Since then we have had four chemical pregnancies or MCs where we lost it anywhere from 2-8 wks.
> 
> I am never regular, have only one ovary, and want to give up :wacko:
> 
> I was given Provera to start my period last month. I started on June 21. I got an LH surge on the 4th of July, and had major cramping on the 6th. We did every day until the 7th, then I guess DH needed a break :blush:
> 
> Last week my bbs got really sore and havent stopped hurting SO bad. My CM is pretty dry, and I'm really tired. I tested today with FRER and it was clearly negative.
> 
> If I am due on for AF on Thursday shouldn't it be positive if I were? Am I out this month?
> 
> (Sorry its long I felt a background was necessary)

You're never out until AF shows. I was testing negative for the past few days, AF was due today bad I thought I was out - I just took a digi and got a :bfp: you can hardly see the second line on the other test I took, and even last night on another test I wasn't even sure if there was anything there... So keep positive, there's still time for your :bfp:

:dust: to you xx


----------



## doggylover

Congratulations inchristalone!!!! Wonderful news! God bless for the next 9 months!

...help!

my ovulation chart

What the heck is going on???? Two positive opk but no other symptoms of o. What do. I believe?!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!* Yay Inchristalone for your BFP!!!! Your story gives me some hope too! I'm 14dpo today and only getting very very faint lines! Might try a digi...;) Have a wonderful 9 months with your gorgeous bump! :happydance:

*Doggylover*, I tried to click on your chart but I think FF is playing up right now. But I do know that sometimes OPKs detect the surge but there are times that the follicle just doesn't rupture, or is a bit delayed with rupturing. Have you ever had an annovulatory cycle? Perhaps it is just a bit delayed getting off the mark? I hope you get positive corroborative signs soon!!! :) Just remember to BD when you have fertile CM!!! 

*Crazyfor3*, don't give up just yet! A lot of women don't get bfps until after af is due, and that is not too unusual either. I am in a similar boat to you... I'm 14dpo and just getting really faint lines (and not sure WHAT you could call the shadows on the FRERs) so hopefully as the days progress I will be able to come on here and share my personal crazy story about hpts! :) good luck!!!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks sunflower. I have only been tracking o for a few months and think I had one annovulatory cycle, but had no positive opks that month either...will justbd like crazy and pray for the best!!!


----------



## ES89

Does anyone on here take geritol? I know to take folic acid with it but can I take primrose oil with it?


----------



## InChristAlone

SunflowerBub said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!* Yay Inchristalone for your BFP!!!! Your story gives me some hope too! I'm 14dpo today and only getting very very faint lines! Might try a digi...;) Have a wonderful 9 months with your gorgeous bump! :happydance:
> 
> *Doggylover*, I tried to click on your chart but I think FF is playing up right now. But I do know that sometimes OPKs detect the surge but there are times that the follicle just doesn't rupture, or is a bit delayed with rupturing. Have you ever had an annovulatory cycle? Perhaps it is just a bit delayed getting off the mark? I hope you get positive corroborative signs soon!!! :) Just remember to BD when you have fertile CM!!!
> 
> *Crazyfor3*, don't give up just yet! A lot of women don't get bfps until after af is due, and that is not too unusual either. I am in a similar boat to you... I'm 14dpo and just getting really faint lines (and not sure WHAT you could call the shadows on the FRERs) so hopefully as the days progress I will be able to come on here and share my personal crazy story about hpts! :) good luck!!!

Mine was honestly so so so faint that I really didn't think it was even there today!! Even the one I did this morning was really faint and I wouldn't have believed it until I did a digi. I think I'm 14 - 17 days past ovulation... good luck!

:dust:


----------



## SunflowerBub

InChristAlone said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!* Yay Inchristalone for your BFP!!!! Your story gives me some hope too! I'm 14dpo today and only getting very very faint lines! Might try a digi...;) Have a wonderful 9 months with your gorgeous bump! :happydance:
> 
> *Doggylover*, I tried to click on your chart but I think FF is playing up right now. But I do know that sometimes OPKs detect the surge but there are times that the follicle just doesn't rupture, or is a bit delayed with rupturing. Have you ever had an annovulatory cycle? Perhaps it is just a bit delayed getting off the mark? I hope you get positive corroborative signs soon!!! :) Just remember to BD when you have fertile CM!!!
> 
> *Crazyfor3*, don't give up just yet! A lot of women don't get bfps until after af is due, and that is not too unusual either. I am in a similar boat to you... I'm 14dpo and just getting really faint lines (and not sure WHAT you could call the shadows on the FRERs) so hopefully as the days progress I will be able to come on here and share my personal crazy story about hpts! :) good luck!!!
> 
> Mine was honestly so so so faint that I really didn't think it was even there today!! Even the one I did this morning was really faint and I wouldn't have believed it until I did a digi. I think I'm 14 - 17 days past ovulation... good luck!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for your inspiring message!!!! Glad I'm not the only one... can I ask what brand were the faint lines on? I'm too scared to do the digi coz they are so $$ lol! What do you make of these tests? I swear there is a line in real life. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000410.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 18









WP_000419.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 18









WP_000432.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Sweedot

Those tests look great, are they three different test? That's how mine looked, then I bought a first response and got a nice line.
I used dollar tree tests, first one was practically invisible, second one I could see bu dh couldn't, third one, was a squinted , but we both saw something...them I bought the fr, and he had to believe me.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Thank you for your kind reply Sweedot! The first test was FMU this morning and taken within 3 minutes, and other two pics were from tonight around 11pm and they are the same test, but two diff pics, both taken within 5 minutes of peeing on them. That is very reassuring to me about how faint your tests were!!! I'm feeling a little hopeful. Thought I was out yesterday! But af is now officially one day late! woohoo! :)


----------



## Sweedot

https://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/pjq259

Here's a link to my tests, the strips didn't even pick up in the camera they were sooo faint, even the first response are faint and in real life much darker, but this is to just show u how a faint squinted can become a bfp


----------



## SunflowerBub

wow, they are squinters alright!! How many dpo were you? I think I can see something on the middle test, but the photo is pretty blurry. It is making me a tad excited! :D


----------



## Sweedot

I was 10/11 dpo I think...
https://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/f565x2
These are the fr at 11/12/13 dpo progression


----------



## SunflowerBub

that is really nice progression! Nice dark line by 13 dpo! no wonder DH believed it! lol! DP wants me to do a Digi tomorrow but I'm hesitant... I have one here but they are so $$. What do you think?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Due to a death in the family I will be pushing my testing date back to the 23rd unless AF arrives by then. Will be out of town and won't be bring my pg tests with.


----------



## SunflowerBub

I Love Lucy said:


> Due to a death in the family I will be pushing my testing date back to the 23rd unless AF arrives by then. Will be out of town and won't be bring my pg tests with.

Awww, sweetie, I'm so sorry! You are right to leave them at home. Either way, with either result, probably not a good idea to mix those emotions with grief. I hope you are okay. :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thank you! Figured it would just be inappropriate to be thinking about pg stuff with everything else happening.


----------



## doggylover

Aww I love Lucy sorry to hear about that, lots of love your way.


----------



## Sweedot

Difficult to say really because we are all different, in my last pregnancy I didn't show a positive digital until I was at least 5.5 weeks along, I was so annoyed by it, I wanted to show my hubby that word pregnant, but I guess they aren't as sensitive as I'd thght and I kept getting bfn on digis...I has a really good strong line in a Frer before I got a pos digi....having said that, I know lots of ladies on here who get positive digis after squiinters...so who knows...you could wait one more day...I'd say, if y have any more of those cheapies and you get similar lines in those , then yes, do the digital....but I gotta say, yr tests do look very promising.


----------



## Sweedot

Sorry to hear that I love Lucy.


----------



## Crazyfor3

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Crazyfor3

:cry::cry:


I Love Lucy said:


> Due to a death in the family I will be pushing my testing date back to the 23rd unless AF arrives by then. Will be out of town and won't be bring my pg tests with.

I'm so sorry to hear that. Lets hope when you get back and test you have some celebrations!!!:hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

inchristalone congrats on your bfp.

afm, 11dpo stark white bfn this morning on ic and frer. but the inspiring stories above have my positive. Hoping its just too early.


----------



## EJPerkins

my temp went back up today so hopefully that was just an imp dip...i will prolly test thursday. 
i made an appt with a new doctor to get a second opinion before goin to the specialist in aug, hopefully he will try something else..
congrats ladies and sorry to those who got the witch
:dust:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

congratulations to the ladies getting their :bfp: 

Hope it's a stickey bean!!! 

And good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations on your BFP! 

:bfp: InChristAlone :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

I Love Lucy said:


> Due to a death in the family I will be pushing my testing date back to the 23rd unless AF arrives by then. Will be out of town and won't be bring my pg tests with.

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## twotogo

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness, im in shock!! Just took a digi today (day AF) due, and got a :bfp: !! Crazy! Praying for a sticky bean!!
> 
> :dust: to all xx

Congratulations InChristAlone!


----------



## jen1019

Congrats to the BFP's!! Sorry I haven't been around much, things have been crazy. I'm 7DPO and will be going in for a blood test the 23rd or 24th. I won't be taking a HPT. I will keep you ladies updated :)

Hope to see more BFP's here soon!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

I will be testing on my Birthday, July 22nd. Im not actually sure when AF is due as my last AF was my first in months due to birth control etc, but it arrived on around the 22nd June, so I will be hoping for a very lovely (although highly doubtful) birthday pressie :D


----------



## Orangemelodie

Hi all. I am a lurker, first post. I got a BFP! I just knew from day on this would be the month, and been having tons of little symtopms since ov day! Got the bfp Friday on cycle day 21, ov day 12. I was supposed to wait till today to test (af due today) due to a little poas addiction but I am glad I did! Hope it's a sticky bean because we had an ectopic earlier this year after a few months of trying, and this is our third month of trying since waiting a cycle after the bleeding stopped. We (read my dh) have decided not to tell Anyone, not even family, until 12 weeks this time since we told right away last time and then had to take it back. Good luck to the other testers!


----------



## sarahbear398

Orangemelodie said:


> Hi all. I am a lurker, first post. I got a BFP! I just knew from day on this would be the month, and been having tons of little symtopms since ov day! Got the bfp Friday on cycle day 21, ov day 12. I was supposed to wait till today to test (af due today) due to a little poas addiction but I am glad I did! Hope it's a sticky bean because we had an ectopic earlier this year after a few months of trying, and this is our third month of trying since waiting a cycle after the bleeding stopped. We (read my dh) have decided not to tell Anyone, not even family, until 12 weeks this time since we told right away last time and then had to take it back. Good luck to the other testers!

Congrats! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## doggylover

Congrats orange melodie! Wonderful news and welcome!


----------



## twotogo

Orangemelodie said:


> Hi all. I am a lurker, first post. I got a BFP! I just knew from day on this would be the month, and been having tons of little symtopms since ov day! Got the bfp Friday on cycle day 21, ov day 12. I was supposed to wait till today to test (af due today) due to a little poas addiction but I am glad I did! Hope it's a sticky bean because we had an ectopic earlier this year after a few months of trying, and this is our third month of trying since waiting a cycle after the bleeding stopped. We (read my dh) have decided not to tell Anyone, not even family, until 12 weeks this time since we told right away last time and then had to take it back. Good luck to the other testers!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Pauls_angel

Sadly the witch got me :( good luck to all you other ladies still in ith a chance though :) fx and baby dust to all! Xx


----------



## TTCinTexas

I just had my two IUI's yesterday and today so I'm in the 2WW. Haven't been in this category before so it's a new experience. We've been trying naturally since my husbands reversal in Nov 2011 with no success. Turns out after an 11 year vasectomy, the little swimmers are impaired and can't move as well. Thankfully after being put on multi vitamins from the doctor, my husbands motility has gone from 3% to 38% and that's within a month. Other than the motility, there no other issues with us, so I'm hoping and praying this works.


----------



## Scarlet369

TTCinTexas said:


> I just had my two IUI's yesterday and today so I'm in the 2WW. Haven't been in this category before so it's a new experience. We've been trying naturally since my husbands reversal in Nov 2011 with no success. Turns out after an 11 year vasectomy, the little swimmers are impaired and can't move as well. Thankfully after being put on multi vitamins from the doctor, my husbands motility has gone from 3% to 38% and that's within a month. Other than the motility, there no other issues with us, so I'm hoping and praying this works.

I am so glad you posted this it gives me hope. My OH had a vclip removal in october 2010 aafter 8 years. We've only been trying for 4 months but he hasn't had his sperm checked at all so I suspected putting him on geritol would help if he did have any little bent tailed sperm. You've given me a little extra hope for this month. Gl and Fx for you.


----------



## HappyLady

CONGRATS TO ALL THE:bfp:SO FAR!! AND TO EVERYONE ELSE:dust:


----------



## LornaMJ

Technically my testing date is 21st however that is after having a D&C 23rd June!! I am not too sure what my body is telling me at the moment sorry if TMI but I have had lots of CWM the past week but no other symptoms last time my bb's where already sore and I just 'felt" PG. For all I know I may be OV'ing right now so sorry again for TMI but BD time for my DH and I tonight. 
My only problem is after two MC and TTC for so long when I do get pregnant again the naive excitement most women get in the early stages of pregnancy will be diminished for me now, which I find unfair. Have any of you other ladies with similar circumstances felt like this or when you you did get PG again did you still feel excited??


----------



## oceangirl

Hi, everyone. First time posting. 

I'm supposed to test at home on July 21, if I can wait that long! This is our 2nd IUI cycle for unexplained infertility. The first one was successful but mc at 6 weeks. Now hoping for a BFP again but not experiencing the same symptoms as last time (no implantation spotting). Can't tell if I'm experiencing pregnancy symptoms or just the progesterone side effects. Considering testing early at 12 dpo instead of waiting til Saturday, because we are staying with DH's family for a wedding and I don't want to have an emotional day in front of them. (And because the curiosity is driving me crazy!!) What kind of experiences have you had with testing 2 days early? 

Good luck to you all on this emotional roller coaster ride! :wacko:


----------



## Crazyfor3

Well ladies, I tried a new FRER this morning, (13dpo) and it is clear. WAYYY negative. I decided not to test again, and see if the witch comes flying in.

My cervix is high and soft, and my bbs are still really sore. But thats alll


----------



## Crazyfor3

oceangirl said:


> Hi, everyone. First time posting.
> 
> I'm supposed to test at home on July 21, if I can wait that long! This is our 2nd IUI cycle for unexplained infertility. The first one was successful but mc at 6 weeks. Now hoping for a BFP again but not experiencing the same symptoms as last time (no implantation spotting). Can't tell if I'm experiencing pregnancy symptoms or just the progesterone side effects. Considering testing early at 12 dpo instead of waiting til Saturday, because we are staying with DH's family for a wedding and I don't want to have an emotional day in front of them. (And because the curiosity is driving me crazy!!) What kind of experiences have you had with testing 2 days early?
> 
> Good luck to you all on this emotional roller coaster ride! :wacko:

In my past pregnancies I tested early, but my periods are wacky, and it always showed up. I think if you are then you are, and it will show on a test. However, if you have low levels of HCG then it may not show up. I think you should test. If its negative then you can always test again when you get home.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Scarlet369 said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> I just had my two IUI's yesterday and today so I'm in the 2WW. Haven't been in this category before so it's a new experience. We've been trying naturally since my husbands reversal in Nov 2011 with no success. Turns out after an 11 year vasectomy, the little swimmers are impaired and can't move as well. Thankfully after being put on multi vitamins from the doctor, my husbands motility has gone from 3% to 38% and that's within a month. Other than the motility, there no other issues with us, so I'm hoping and praying this works.
> 
> I am so glad you posted this it gives me hope. My OH had a vclip removal in october 2010 aafter 8 years. We've only been trying for 4 months but he hasn't had his sperm checked at all so I suspected putting him on geritol would help if he did have any little bent tailed sperm. You've given me a little extra hope for this month. Gl and Fx for you.Click to expand...

If you don't mind me saying, get him checked out!! We tried for months ourselves and before we got our answer, I was worried the reversal didn't take on both sides. Here's something that will make you laugh...after the reversal, i got very impatient to know if the reversal worked. So being the researcher that I am, I went online to find out what magnification was needed on a microscope to see the sperm. Found out a simple high school microscope works!! We bought one, and used it one night. When I saw them swimminging around I started jumping with joy!! I was so relieved that they were at least there. And we even bought a sperm count kit off amazon. The kit would tell us somewhat if both sides were connected. And they are!! 
Here's the part you might find interesting...turns out after a particular length of time, a protein or antibody builds on the sperm preventing them from swimming. After doing our second SA, we found out motility was only 3%. That sucked!! However, for the past month my husband has been on multivitamins from the doctor and it has increased to 38%. Get your husband on those vitamins!! Putting him on geritol may not be the solution unless a doctor has told you this would help. Even then, I would still go with the vitamins. A lot of women have posted great success with them. And just maybe in a couple of weeks I can too.
Good luck !! And if you didn't know, there is a forum called The Vasectomy Reversal Wives & Girlfriends Club. aka (VR WAGs). Great ladies!!


----------



## Hopingttc

Anyone know if 8dpo is to early for my extremely sore bbs to be a pregnancy sign? I always have tender bbs after o but this today even my bra hurts.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Scarlet, your chart looks AWESOME! I think you are in with a great chance this month!!! FXd for you!! :)

Sweedot, thank you for your encouragement and support! I really really appreciate it!!! I think I am out this month though.... bfn this morning :(

Orangemelodie, congratulations!!!! YAY!!! Have a wonderful 9 months growing that beautiful baby!! :happydance:

LornaMJ, I had a m/c after DS#1 (at 8 weeks) which I was upset about, obviously, but for some reason, I felt calm and excited when I got pg with DS#2 a couple of months afterwards. I guess something inside me said that it will work out, not sure what it was. But I felt positive and happy. Having said that, however, this month is chalking up to be my second chemical in a row, and I feel very negative about ttc again. Feeling like I'm doomed to have the little bubbas not stick. I blame all of the c-sections scarring up my uterus so badly. Good luck, and don't worry, just listen to that little voice inside you when you are quiet, and see what it tells you. :)

I'm sorry to those that AF came to haunt!!! What a bummer!!! I will be right behind you, no doubt! On to August....

ASM, faint line again this morning (but not really photograph-friendly). I was getting my hopes up a little last night with the faint lines on the tests that came up within the time frame and were pink. My symptoms have faded fast over the last two days, and my temp took a dive this morning. Does anyone have any experience with how accurate temps are when you don't have 3 hours of solid sleep prior? I was awoken by DS at 4:30 to do some stuff for him and settle him back to bed, so my temp was taken only about 2 hours after that. I really hope it's unreliable this morning.... any thoughts, please? I really need some shred of hope. I can take it... I expressed my frustratration and sadness two days ago, so it's okay, I've accepted it. I just need opinions... please xo


----------



## Tess2012

Well ladies I'm out this month. The :witch: decided to show up tonight :(

Since AF was so late, I think next month I will try OPK's. Fingers crossed for next month.

:dust: to all of you still waiting!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

:witch: got me! On to the next cycle! Glad to not be in limbo anymore though. Good luck to the rest of you that still have a chance at a bfp :) :dust:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Geez, girls, so sorry about the witch getting you two!!! That's so annoying!!! Glad that you are still in good spirits, and will catch up with you in the August thread, no doubt! :D


----------



## danielle1984

July 30th for me


----------



## doggylover

Sorry to those the witch got. Better luck for next cycle!


----------



## Hopingttc

I was really hopeful this month, for the last 2 days I just knew I was preggo but this morning I woke up feeling totally out :( I think the witch might even come early. My oh had a dream last night that I'm pregnant though so he's still hopeful. I guess the next couple of days will tell. Just waiting it out now.


----------



## Nicola27

hi ladies, after my monthly google search for "can i be pregnant and still have a period" came up empty, I think it's time for me to move on. Does anyone know whether the August thread is open yet?

Good luck to everyone still in

xx


----------



## chig

Congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFPs!!!

Big hugs to the ladies who had AF show...boooo

AFM, today is 11dpo and I was thinking about testing this morning and decided to wait one more day. Then after I wiped this morning, I saw some pinkish to light brown CM on my tissue...but then it was gone this afternoon. I don't really have any symptoms of being pregnant other than feeling tired and sleepy. I had some back pain last night for a few hours and then that's it, so I am not sure what is going on.:wacko: I ovulated a little later this cycle (CD16 vs CD 13-14) than I usually do, so could it be implantation bleeding? Or is it too late for that now? I just had an ectopic this passed January, so I am afraid that it could be another ectopic, since it started out with spotting during that time too.

I think I will just wait until Friday to test now. I am expecting AF to show up this Saturday, should I just wait until then? I don't know if I can wait until then. Urgghhh...


----------



## IrelandsOwn

Can I join in? Testing on July 31st. This thread looks pretty positive! Congrats to those who got :bfp: s and :hugs: to those caught by :witch:


----------



## misspriss

The :witch: showed up! On to next cycle!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

misspriss said:


> The :witch: showed up! On to next cycle!

awww, she's just terrible!

On to the next cycle we go!


----------



## libbyam2003

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I will be testing on my Birthday, July 22nd. Im not actually sure when AF is due as my last AF was my first in months due to birth control etc, but it arrived on around the 22nd June, so I will be hoping for a very lovely (although highly doubtful) birthday pressie :D

Testing July 21 most likely or 22... unless AF shows up!


----------



## misspriss

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: showed up! On to next cycle!
> 
> awww, she's just terrible!
> 
> On to the next cycle we go!Click to expand...

I know, but this cycle will be better. I had a major loss right before O last month and a lot of stress, it would have been surprising if I had gotten a BFP!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, I have been a bit MIA and got some PM's so I thought I'd just let everyone know what's going on. (Then I will go back and read over the last 4 days posts)
So Saturday night, my neighbour, the kind who rides in on his high horse, no one is as good as him, real assh*ole, came over to our p[lace to have a beer w my hubby and my son was in bed so I went out to the garage as well. My son comes out crying as he's had a night mare(He just turned 4 yesterday) and was asking for Daddy. This dink started on how my son is a baby and what kind of boy is that suckie over a nightmare, he needs to grow a pair...went on and on. Well I got so upset I passed out. My hubby called the ambulance, went to the hospital and my BP was 195/90, I was in Cardiac arrest! So I spent 4 nights, and just came home now. I am fine, just on BP medicine and I go to see the cardiologist next Thursday, if it's still high, I won't be able to go to Spain that next Monday:(
As far as my cycle, I don't believe I even ovulated, I'd be like 18 or so dpo going by my +opk, which very well could have been from my PCOS. I believe I'm at CD35 or so. I havent been able to BBT chart obviously, but my cm is pretty creamy. No sign of AF...
I appreciate you girls checking in on me...:)


----------



## elt1013

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, I have been a bit MIA and got some PM's so I thought I'd just let everyone know what's going on. (Then I will go back and read over the last 4 days posts)
> So Saturday night, my neighbour, the kind who rides in on his high horse, no one is as good as him, real assh*ole, came over to our p[lace to have a beer w my hubby and my son was in bed so I went out to the garage as well. My son comes out crying as he's had a night mare(He just turned 4 yesterday) and was asking for Daddy. This dink started on how my son is a baby and what kind of boy is that suckie over a nightmare, he needs to grow a pair...went on and on. Well I got so upset I passed out. My hubby called the ambulance, went to the hospital and my BP was 195/90, I was in Cardiac arrest! So I spent 4 nights, and just came home now. I am fine, just on BP medicine and I go to see the cardiologist next Thursday, if it's still high, I won't be able to go to Spain that next Monday:(
> As far as my cycle, I don't believe I even ovulated, I'd be like 18 or so dpo going by my +opk, which very well could have been from my PCOS. I believe I'm at CD35 or so. I havent been able to BBT chart obviously, but my cm is pretty creamy. No sign of AF...
> I appreciate you girls checking in on me...:)

OMG...glad you are ok. Sounds like you need to keep that asshole out of your life. I don't know how old you are but you look too young for all that. Too much stress?


----------



## lorojovanos

elt1013 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I have been a bit MIA and got some PM's so I thought I'd just let everyone know what's going on. (Then I will go back and read over the last 4 days posts)
> So Saturday night, my neighbour, the kind who rides in on his high horse, no one is as good as him, real assh*ole, came over to our p[lace to have a beer w my hubby and my son was in bed so I went out to the garage as well. My son comes out crying as he's had a night mare(He just turned 4 yesterday) and was asking for Daddy. This dink started on how my son is a baby and what kind of boy is that suckie over a nightmare, he needs to grow a pair...went on and on. Well I got so upset I passed out. My hubby called the ambulance, went to the hospital and my BP was 195/90, I was in Cardiac arrest! So I spent 4 nights, and just came home now. I am fine, just on BP medicine and I go to see the cardiologist next Thursday, if it's still high, I won't be able to go to Spain that next Monday:(
> As far as my cycle, I don't believe I even ovulated, I'd be like 18 or so dpo going by my +opk, which very well could have been from my PCOS. I believe I'm at CD35 or so. I havent been able to BBT chart obviously, but my cm is pretty creamy. No sign of AF...
> I appreciate you girls checking in on me...:)
> 
> OMG...glad you are ok. Sounds like you need to keep that asshole out of your life. I don't know how old you are but you look too young for all that. Too much stress?Click to expand...

I'm 28! Life is great, aside from this TTC stuff, thats a bit stressful. This guy just is one of those types who thinks his crap doesnt smell, I thought he was harmless but I was wrong. His kids are perfect, his house is perfect, his wife is perfect etc....
We live our life for our family, my house isnt ever dirty, I'm very clean, but there are always toys in my living room, backyard has sandtoys everywhere but we want a home, not a show house. 
When it comes to my family, DO NOT mess with me. It was just rude and especially after all we went through to bring my miracle into this world. I went off the deep end, apparently:shrug:


----------



## LornaMJ

Do any of you ladies know when approx you should expect you AF after a D&C...by my calculation I should expect AF Saturday or there is a glimmer of hope I am PG???


----------



## kel21

Loro!! I'm so sorry to hear about all of that! I've beens stalking you waiting for you to come back! Hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## happycloud

Hi ladies. :witch: showed up while in Memphis at a conference. Had a good ugly cry in the hotel room. I really thought this would be the one...it was my last try with clomid before having to go to a fertility specialist for testing and all that. I won't be going on to the next testing page because I have no idea when I ovulate when I'm not on clomid. Cycles are super irregular.
It's been a year. I'm 35. Friends are all on their second and third babies. Feeling really discouraged and sad :( Infertility SUCKS!


----------



## Hopingttc

Well just woke up from a nap with definite af type cramps. Af isn't supposed to be hear until Saturday but I think she's gonna show early :(


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey girls, af got me today. I'm fine with it because I had my meltdown already at 13 dpo. :blush: Going to wait out the next cycle and try again in 6 weeks! :) 

Good luck to you all!!! See you in the September thread! That seems a long way off..... :(


----------



## Hopingttc

SunflowerBub said:



> Hey girls, af got me today. I'm fine with it because I had my meltdown already at 13 dpo. :blush: Going to wait out the next cycle and try again in 6 weeks! :)
> 
> Good luck to you all!!! See you in the September thread! That seems a long way off..... :(

:hugs: hopefully next month wil be your lucky month! You must have a long cycle since you won't be testing again until Sept.?


----------



## Hopingttc

SunflowerBub said:


> Hey girls, af got me today. I'm fine with it because I had my meltdown already at 13 dpo. :blush: Going to wait out the next cycle and try again in 6 weeks! :)
> 
> Good luck to you all!!! See you in the September thread! That seems a long way off..... :(

:hugs: hopefully next month wil be your lucky month! You must have a long cycle since you won't be testing again until Sept.? Oh never mind I see your skipping a cycle right?


----------



## SunflowerBub

thank you for your kind words, hopingttc. :) Actually, we might just do next cycle... not sure. It's a lot to organise to meet the donor since he lives interstate. :(


----------



## stargazer01

Yay!!! Another bfp to celebrate!!!

:bfp: OrangeMelody :bfp:

:dance:


----------



## stargazer01

*MrsMurphy2Be
oceangirl
danielle1984
Irelandsown
libbyam2003*

Good Luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Sorry to be so distant lately ladies. I don't feel as though I have a chance at all this month, so I've only been on to update. 
On a happy note, dh won't be going on any trips during my next fertile period. :)


*Sunflowerbub* - I hope you are back for August! I will miss your encouragement. :)

Sorry to all of the ladies that have gotten af. :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Yay to orange melody, and sorry to all those who got af.

For me, still no massive temp shift at all. Wondering if I actually o this month.

If you have o pains does that mean you definitely did o?


----------



## SunflowerBub

stargazer01 said:


> Sorry to be so distant lately ladies. I don't feel as though I have a chance at all this month, so I've only been on to update.
> On a happy note, dh won't be going on any trips during my next fertile period. :)
> 
> 
> *Sunflowerbub* - I hope you are back for August! I will miss your encouragement. :)
> 
> Sorry to all of the ladies that have gotten af. :hugs:

Don't be silly!!!! Of course you have a chance!! It happens usually when you think you are out!! :) I might just return in August... we shall see... :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I probs will be out but im waiting till tomorrow atm when AF's due..
negative tests so far and my chart is looking bad !:(


----------



## chasingbfp

I tested at 10dpo and got my BFP this month! I have an estimated due date of march 28th! Congrats to everyone who got their BFP'S as well!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Congrats chasingbfp!! H&H9mths xxx


----------



## doggylover

Yay chasingbfp!!!


----------



## chig

Congrats chasingbfp!!!! Looks like you caught what you were chasing!! B&h 9 months:thumbup:


----------



## Maddy40

Add me to test on the 29th please.....first cycle TTC but put me down anyway! Nice to see my name in lights ;)


----------



## elt1013

Congrats chasingbfp! 

Dont feel bad becyboo, mine looks worse! My temp has dropped slightly below the coverline yesterday and today, so AF is probably on her way for me too. Good luck and maybe we will both get our bfps next month!


----------



## Scarlet369

Cngrats to those who got bfps. Sorry to those who got af.


----------



## lorojovanos

Scarlett, have you tested love:)


----------



## Scarlet369

Not since the other day when I said it was a bfn. I just dont want to waste that test. OH doesnt even want me to test til I am a week late, I told him he's a complete idiot if he thinks I'll make it past cd32 which If I was going to get af Id likely be spotting 2-3 prior to that. 

My bbs are KILLING me this week. I'm not getting my hopes up just from that since I know it could be from pms too but they hurt everywhere now, nipples and all. 

One of my friends really got me down yesterday by saying that she just "has this gut feeling that (my) OHs sperm arent working properly from his vclip".... if I could have went throw the phone and bishslapped her, I would have... Now today she is telling me about how she was up all night throwing up and thinks she might be pregnant... ugh..I feel like saying give it a rest


----------



## lorojovanos

Well, I'm thinking of you, and my fingers are crossed very tightly for you:)


----------



## stargazer01

Here is the August Testing Thread, for those who are interested!!! Come join in. :)

*August Testing Thread*


----------



## Crazyfor3

I think I might join the August thread. AF is due today, and sure enough there is brown spotting. :( I was sure it happened this month..... I just don't understand!!! I am going to call the Dr and see if I just do the clomid again (round 3!) UGH

Super hopeless feeling


----------



## stargazer01

Sorry Crazy. I hope August brings you your bfp!


----------



## chig

I have had extremely light brown spotting for two days now. I guess AF is going to show soon enough...She is suppose to show sometime between tomorrow and Sunday. 

Ever since the ectopic pregnancy that I had in January, all my cycles start with a little bit of brown spotting for a few days before my flow actually starts. I am guessing that's what this is. The only thing different this time is that the spotting is very light. Usually, I need a liner, but now it's only there when I wipe. I was really hoping that I would be lucky and get my BFP my first cycle we decided to start trying again. I guess I will have to keep trying.


----------



## Forrest

Hi ladies... congrats to all those who got :bfp: and sorry to those of who the :witch: got. 
I'm on Cd 14, waiting to O.... no sign of O yet.
I'm going over to the August thread. Greater things awaits on the other side... I hope :pray:


----------



## libbyam2003

AF came today, a day early. Blah. Guess I'm off this forum until next time.


----------



## 2eMommy

Hello Ladies!

Just stopped by to check on everyone. Congrats to all the new :BFP: 

Sorry to those the :witch: got !

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## Hopingttc

So just a little rant! Today my coworker which knows I'm ttc is talking about a friend of hers that just turned 40 and found out she is pregnant and telling me how she doesn't want to be pregnant and how she feels so bad for her! And then another Co worker (who doesn't know I'm ttc) was talking about a pregnant customer who was being picky about her order and she says "you know how it is when your pregnant" I wanted to scream at her and say "no I don't but thanks for reminding me " OK I'm done lol!


----------



## MJRocha71189

First complete month off of BC, not really TTC, but if it happens it happens. I've heard my chances of a bfp are low. I definitely had plenty of unprotected sex before, during and up to 24 hrs after ovulation. I still don't really think I'm preggers and it is still too early to test (I'm only 9dpo). I have been having insanely vivid dreams for the past 8 days. It is so weird and has never happened before.

Today I kind of feel like I'm getting sick. My temp is up +1.6 degrees, up from regular 97.2 to 98.8. My bbs started hurting last night and I've been crampy with low back pain. I usually only have cramps during my two heavy flow days during af so this is weird for me, but then again it is my first full cycle off BC as well after being on it for a year. I still have a little less than 5 days until af is due. 

I was thinking of testing on Saturday morning. Is 3 days before af (11dpo) too early to test? When did you get your bfp?


----------



## Sweedot

I got mine at 9 dpo the first time and 10 dpo the second...but that was he earliest I tested both times, so I don't know if it would have shown sooner.


----------



## adroplet

I need to vent!

I was to do my 2nd insemination for this cycle today, cd 13, and my donor just left me a message saying he wont be able to donate today because he has got unexpected plans....he is going to the midnight showing of the new Batman movie.:growlmad: WTF!! Seriously! My partner is devastated, i can tell but she wont say anything to not upset me. I just have to keep positive i guess and hope that the insemination we did on Tues works and the spermies stay alive till tonight.
Does anyone know how long fresh unwashed sperm lives in the body for? I know it's longer than frozen and washed. I need hope here!!! help.


----------



## 2eMommy

adroplet said:


> I need to vent!
> 
> I was to do my 2nd insemination for this cycle today, cd 13, and my donor just left me a message saying he wont be able to donate today because he has got unexpected plans....he is going to the midnight showing of the new Batman movie.:growlmad: WTF!! Seriously! My partner is devastated, i can tell but she wont say anything to not upset me. I just have to keep positive i guess and hope that the insemination we did on Tues works and the spermies stay alive till tonight.
> Does anyone know how long fresh unwashed sperm lives in the body for? I know it's longer than frozen and washed. I need hope here!!! help.

I think its up to 5 days!


----------



## LeahMSta

AF will be in full force tomorrow. On to August we go. 

Baby dust to all of those waiting to test!


----------



## tay_913

Got my progesterone tests back today. Normal, all other levels are normal, DH sperm is normal.....onto checking my tubes, feeling very devestated.


----------



## haydynsmommy

im so happy to see so many bfp! I really hope this is my month! I will be testing on July 27th if I can wait that long:)


----------



## adroplet

Thanks for all your positive vibes and good advice here, I am out for July and will be on the August thread. I hope I don't see you guys there because you would have had your BFPs by then. 

Good luck to all of you and lots of :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Confused .. i always get AF on time always in AM .. im due on today
and i was convinced she was here this morning but nothing i have creamy
cm which is not usual it goes watery by now.. i have stitch type pressure
in my sides and stomach.. which i never get .. no period pains which is weird
I daren't test though as i have 1 left and im scared to see a negative :lol:
its been negative up until 11dpo so im not hoping for much :nope: my temp
has gone up today though it was going down so i was looking at AF coming tbh


----------



## EJPerkins

hey girls, im gonna be out for a cpl months i do believe as my dh said he doesnt want to try anymore.. heartbreaking :(
well good luck to ya ladies, will be thinkin of ya.. 
:dust:


----------



## doggylover

EJPerkins said:


> hey girls, im gonna be out for a cpl months i do believe as my dh said he doesnt want to try anymore.. heartbreaking :(
> well good luck to ya ladies, will be thinkin of ya..
> :dust:

That is tough. I hope he changes his mind soon, or that the lack of pressure of not trying irks a little miracle for you.


----------



## elt1013

:bfn: this morning ladies but don't count me out yet at only 8dpo. I know its early but I just couldn't resist on DH birthday! Also woke in the middle of the night to pee, so it had only been 3 hours since the last pee. 
I should start spotting today and AF tomorrow if no bfp. If :witch: stays away, I will test again tomorrow. I thought I was out a couple days ago because of a temp drop for 2 days, but temp is back up today higher than all others, so we will see. Also, no pms this month?? I am always quite bitchy before AF and this month, I am in a great mood. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## meli1981

well, af came for me yesterday, on to august, month 6 of ttc, with pcos:(


----------



## stargazer01

*haydynsmommy* - Welcome! Good Luck!!!

*becyboo* - If you don't get af by tomorrow you should :test: !! Especially since she is never late!! :)

*EJPerkins* - Sorry dh is frustrated with ttc. Hopefully he changes his mind after a little break.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have no tests but i will see if AF arrives tomorrow
i thought i was due today but because i O'ed later it means
my AF will be a day later i think.. if i don't get it i will go out and
buy a test i think.. just going to see i guess, ill let you know if im
out or not and ill go onto the augest testing thread if i am out :)


----------



## mammy2oaklen

im out af is here :-(


----------



## Marrinerbaby

chemical pregnancy.. count me out. Had a postive for 3 days.. then 2 days of negative and AF showed up late to the ball.


----------



## Scarlet369

well ladies I think I'm out. Checked cm and cp and I have blood mixed with ewcm. I think I'm either 13 or 14 dpo so pretty sure its hopeless at this point. My temp from this morningisnt accurate so not sureif I had a temp drop or not since I woke up early for work and adjusted temp... OH doesn't even care he's just mad cause he thinks I.m Upset with him....tested right before I check cp and bfn...but when I checked cm again a little late there was no blood so if still not spotting my morning Ill test again...


----------



## MJRocha71189

The crazy vivid dreams are still happening every night and my temp is still at 98.8. Today I could have sworn my nipples looked dark brown/purplish for a while, but now they look like their regular color with some interesting blue veins going through them. My nipples also started hurting today, honestly kind of feels like they are being sandpapered or something. I'm 10 or 11 dpo. Still waiting to test. This TWW stuff is terrible. I keep thinking these "symptoms" are normal and that there is no way I could be prego, but then again I don't think I've ever had a cycle like this.... Especially with 8+ days of CRAZY vivid dreams and my random mid-day nap yesterday (I cannot take a nap to save my life usually)


----------



## chasingbfp

I just got the news my hcg dropped to an 8 and I have an impending miscarriage. I am very sad and confused.


----------



## twotogo

chasingbfp said:


> I just got the news my hcg dropped to an 8 and I have an impending miscarriage. I am very sad and confused.

:hugs: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

chasingbfp said:


> I just got the news my hcg dropped to an 8 and I have an impending miscarriage. I am very sad and confused.

:(


----------



## OneDS06

Well, here are my symptoms the :witch: is supposed to be here but no sign of her....

June 19th last period

July 5th EWCM
July 6th Bd'd
July 7th Bd'd
July 9-11th Bd'd

July 13th had some spotting and light cramping, wiped once there. Gone again
July 14th-Current waves of nausea, bbs tingly and sore at times, bbs feeling full. Was constipated, has loose BM yesterday. Cervix high, last three days have just felt "wet" keep thinking its AF but nothing. Lower dull backache.

July 17th some spotting again, went away
July 19th wiped, more blood than before but light pink/red, more on the pink side.

AF is due today. I tested three days ago and:bfn: . Ususally these symptoms go away before AF but they are still here. Am I out? Too scared to test again and see a BFN. Doctors appt Monday the 23rd. 


ALL OPINIONS WELCOMEANYONE ELSE WHO CAN RELATE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW
 



Attached Files:







WP_000148.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Scarlet369

been checking every couple hours... no more blood.. had a little cramping but it went away.. I cant decide if I should assume I'm getting AF or not give up hope. Worst feeling in the world.


----------



## ginny83

Yesterday I tested with a FRER at 9DPO and got a very very faint second line (at 8DPO it was stark white), so I wanted to wait until today to make sure. Anyway I got a BFP! This is the FRER I did today at 10DPO:

https://i49.tinypic.com/2qbcger.jpg

Also, just wanted to let you guys know that I used fertility friend and countdown to pregnancy to track my temps. Countdown to pregnancy couldn't even detect that I O'd - FF did though.

My AF isn't due until Wednesday, so trying to not get excited yet


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Congrats sweetie!!! Yey to more :bfp: xxxx


----------



## LornaMJ

I am out the :witch: got me, pleased in a mad way as the first after my D&C 29 days later which is my normal cycle length so back on track, on to tthe August thread I go!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I am out i assume..
not got a flow but seems regular now with no flow just get
blood around my cervix and sometimes when i wipe.. 
who knows whats going on :cry:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

chasingbfp said:


> I just got the news my hcg dropped to an 8 and I have an impending miscarriage. I am very sad and confused.

Oh hunni I'm so sorry :0( xx


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Early AF... maybe next month


----------



## Scarlet369

I'm out, no next cycle for me, I hope like hell not to see any of your names in august2013 thread. Gl and fx for those left to test


----------



## dan-o

AF for me :dohh: Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Maddy40

chasingbfp said:


> I just got the news my hcg dropped to an 8 and I have an impending miscarriage. I am very sad and confused.

Oh Chasing I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## MJRocha71189

No one has looked at my thread yet and I need someone to tell me if there is really a faint + there!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1104483-test-faint.html

I am 11dpo and poas for kicks this morning, and I swear there was a faint bfp on it?! I have a pic of the test in the link above in that thread.


----------



## Sweedot

MJRocha71189 said:


> No one has looked at my thread yet and I need someone to tell me if there is really a faint + there!!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1104483-test-faint.html
> 
> I am 11dpo and poas for kicks this morning, and I swear there was a faint bfp on it?! I have a pic of the test in the link above in that thread.

Possibly, but it's a blue dye and not many ladies in here trust those results, I have had tons and tons of bad blue dye Evaps, so I would always confirm with a better test like an Frer....


----------



## MJRocha71189

Well I can officially be added to the July BFP testers list.

second test was clear blue digital. Big fat Pregnant.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yeyyyyy!!! Congrats hunni!!! Xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

MJRocha71189 said:


> Well I can officially be added to the July BFP testers list.
> 
> second test was clear blue digital. Big fat Pregnant.

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Marrinerbaby said:


> chemical pregnancy.. count me out. Had a postive for 3 days.. then 2 days of negative and AF showed up late to the ball.

:hugs: So, So sorry :hugs:



chasingbfp said:


> I just got the news my hcg dropped to an 8 and I have an impending miscarriage. I am very sad and confused.

:hugs: So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

* MJRocha71189 
 ginny83 *

:dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Hopingttc

Started spotting :( guess ill be one day late but at least that means my LP went up to 12 days!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to the bfps! Sorry to those the witch got.
I am still waiting for AF to show her ugly face. 9dpo today and bfn this morning, but still may be too early. I would normally be spotting by now and I'm not so, I will keep testing until she shows. Good luck to everyone else still needing to test!


----------



## kel21

Well I had my crosshairs changed today! I was 8 dpo, now it has me at 6dpo! LOL Whatever gets me a bfp!


----------



## sarahbear398

So I gave in and tested this morning! And I got a BFP!! Seems so unreal to me! I keep checking the test to make sure I'm not crazy! But its a definite positive! Now to just wait until the hubby gets home from work to tell him!! So anyone have any ideas of cute and fun way to tell him?


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Put it with his dinner? Have a DVD night with every film "daddy" themed( daddy daycare, big daddy etc) and hide it in a case.... Erm... Lemme think... Xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Oopps Sorry CONGRATS :0)haha xxx


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Sarah!
Well, I am out this month, :witch: got me today! On to the August thread for me. Good luck to the ladies still needing to test and I hope not to see any of you in the August thread.


----------



## chig

I'm out this month. The ugly witch showed up in the middle of the night.:growlmad: On to the August testing thread. 

Congrats to all the BFPs! I will see the rest of you on the Aug thread...


----------



## Hopingttc

I'm officially out af came for me also in the middle of the night :(


----------



## stargazer01

sarahbear398 said:


> So I gave in and tested this morning! And I got a BFP!! Seems so unreal to me! I keep checking the test to make sure I'm not crazy! But its a definite positive! Now to just wait until the hubby gets home from work to tell him!! So anyone have any ideas of cute and fun way to tell him?

Yay! :dance:
I'm so happy for you!! How many dpo are you today, when you tested?


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations to you and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! (What an awesome b-day present!!)

:happydance:

:bfp: Sarahbear :bfp:

:wohoo:


----------



## Mof2012

Congrats to all the bfps!! I caved and tested yesterday it was bfn :( Today I'm 11dpo and I started spotting which is not unusual before my period....sorry tmi. I had a huge spike in temperature this morning so I don't know what to think. AF isn't due until Thursday so I'm trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## sarahbear398

stargazer01 said:


> sarahbear398 said:
> 
> 
> So I gave in and tested this morning! And I got a BFP!! Seems so unreal to me! I keep checking the test to make sure I'm not crazy! But its a definite positive! Now to just wait until the hubby gets home from work to tell him!! So anyone have any ideas of cute and fun way to tell him?
> 
> Yay! :dance:
> I'm so happy for you!! How many dpo are you today, when you tested?Click to expand...

Thanks! I am 12dpo. I used the first response 6 days sooner tests.


----------



## sarahbear398

stargazer01 said:


> Congratulations to you and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! (What an awesome b-day present!!)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> :bfp: Sarahbear :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo:

Thanks! I'm still in shock!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations Sarabear!! Wonderful news!! H&H 9 months!! If you dont mind filling us on your symptoms it would be greatly appreciated for thzt I have none except mild cramping for the last 4/5 days lol.. Have been more tired, dry mouth which is.so lovely... not lol


----------



## BabyRoberson

so sorry ladies completely forgot to update here i got AF a day late so on to the next cycle . this cycle i will be trying Soy Isoflavones. Congrats to all the ladies who got there BFP!!!!


----------



## sarahbear398

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congratulations Sarabear!! Wonderful news!! H&H 9 months!! If you dont mind filling us on your symptoms it would be greatly appreciated for thzt I have none except mild cramping for the last 4/5 days lol.. Have been more tired, dry mouth which is.so lovely... not lol

Thank you! And I didn't have a lot of symptoms! The symptoms I did have I usually get before AF so I really didn't think too much of it. I had headaches, sore and swollen breast, extremely tired. The symptom that did make me think I was was that I had an extreme amount of cm, like i felt like i wet myself. Which I have never had that much. I also had a lot of head congestion but not sure if that is related or not. And the past couple days I have had lower back aches.

Hope the rest of you ladies get your BFP's soon!! :dust:


----------



## sara070102

:witch: got me....onto August!

Congrats on all the BFP'S!!

Sarah - how did you end up telling your DH?!?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:( :( :( :( Im So sorry ladies the ugly hag showed!! :hugs: grrrrr!!!


----------



## sarahbear398

sara070102 said:


> :witch: got me....onto August!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP'S!!
> 
> Sarah - how did you end up telling your DH?!?

He ended up coming home from work for lunch and I couldn't contain myself to wait. He was in a very good mood when he came home and I told him I know something that would make his day even better. He asked what? I handed him the pregnancy test. He just kept saying really? Are you sure? He's still in shock I think.


----------



## Scarlet369

congrats new BFPS. H&H 9 mos to you all. Sorry to those who got af, I hope august will be your month.


----------



## jen1019

Congrats, Sarabear! Wonderful b-day present :)

To those who got a visit from AF, sorry :( Hopefully August will be your month!

I find out the results of my beta test tomorrow. Hopefully a :bfp:


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats to the bfps!!!!!! :)
KEL so glad to see your CH's love. 
SCARLETT I'm sorry AF came. 
AFM, no idea what is happening, still no AF, havent been temping for like a week so I don't know whats happening there. Been having almost +opk's for about 3 days, a serious + today, the test line is at least twice as dark as the control... Havent had sex in like 3 weeks as hubby and I havent crossed paths BUT he is home for tonight before he leaves for a week then next monday I'm in spain for 2. DEF will be getting some BD'n in, probably the morning for good measure. At least if this is it, like into cd 40 or something, I'll have my TWW in a foreign country with no computer:)


----------



## kel21

Yay Loro for a pos opk and a hubby at home! At least you won't have time to obsess during your tww!! Fxd for you hun!!!

Afm- bfn today. But have had major nausea today! Having to munch on crackers. Had a nice temp dip 2 days ago. I keep thinking if it was implant dip that I would show pos by now? Fxd for tomorrow!


----------



## immy11

Congrats on the bfp's Girls!
I'm out I got my period. My SIL had her baby on my due date from my November miscarriage, it's great to have a new baby in the family he is just beautiful but I have to admit I just ate an entire tub of Ben and Jerry's half baked I've never been such a fat pig now I feel even more terrible :( Anyway sorry to be such a downer I just knew you girls would understand. So sick of TTC!!!!!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

is it to late to join in? I tested today and got a very faint BFP on IC but im not convinced its not faulty. 

I believe i am around 10DPO. I took clomid this cycle.

Sending baby dust to all xx


----------



## twotogo

Foxycleopatra said:


> is it to late to join in? I tested today and got a very faint BFP on IC but im not convinced its not faulty.
> 
> I believe i am around 10DPO. I took clomid this cycle.
> 
> Sending baby dust to all xx

No, it's not too late to join. Hope this was your :bfp:!


----------



## monkey30

two days (yesterday and today) two different types of tests (ic yesterday and dollar store today), and two evap lines. Not sure what to think but I will wait and test again on Thursday.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've been wearing a panty liner for a good few days now because I was certain AF was coming. I had NO pg symptoms other then sore nipples and AF like cramps, of course those are normal before AF for me. Yet 3 days of this and still no AF. I tested today and sure enough there was a :bfp:

Don't give up hope if you're not getting pg symptoms! It definitely doesn't mean you're out. :dust:


----------



## twotogo

I Love Lucy said:


> I've been wearing a panty liner for a good few days now because I was certain AF was coming. I had NO pg symptoms other then sore nipples and AF like cramps, of course those are normal before AF for me. Yet 3 days of this and still no AF. I tested today and sure enough there was a :bfp:
> 
> Don't give up hope if you're not getting pg symptoms! It definitely doesn't mean you're out. :dust:

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thank you! Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## kel21

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Foxycleopatra said:


> is it to late to join in? I tested today and got a very faint BFP on IC but im not convinced its not faulty.
> 
> I believe i am around 10DPO. I took clomid this cycle.
> 
> Sending baby dust to all xx

Hopefully that line turns nice and dark for you in a few days!! Try a more sensitive test, like a frer with fmu. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## stargazer01

monkey30 said:


> two days (yesterday and today) two different types of tests (ic yesterday and dollar store today), and two evap lines. Not sure what to think but I will wait and test again on Thursday.

Good Luck!


----------



## stargazer01

* I Love Lucy *

:happydance:


----------



## Mof2012

AF got me yesterday so onto the August thread. Congrats to all the bfps and best of luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sorry AF arrived for you Mof, sending lots of :dust: your way for next month.


----------



## alicatt

I just got the call from my FS, my BETA was negative, so I'm on to August now. So happy to hear about all the :bfp: and I hope the rest of you have better luck than I did. :hug:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Aww hunni!! But your chart is looking fab!! Maybe you implanted later and it won't show yet!!! Xxxx


----------



## alicatt

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Aww hunni!! But your chart is looking fab!! Maybe you implanted later and it won't show yet!!! Xxxx

I was wondering that myself, but she said my progesterone was dropping too, so even if I were to implant today, I don't think it would stick :( Last week my progesterone was 31, today it is 10. I bet I'll see a huge drop in my temp tomorrow, that is usually what happens. Plus I had a little spotting just an hour ago. Looks like I'm on to August!!!

Best of luck to those that still have to test and a hearty congrats to all those :bfp:!!!


----------



## FoxMommy

Haven't checked in here in awhile, have to remove myself as I am having a miscarriage. I'm guessing by the time it all works out (hopefully) ill be joining the september thread!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Ohh fox I'm sooo sorry :0(!!! ((((hugs))) sweetie XXX


----------



## Maddy40

Congratulations Stargazer. Glad it's happening for some people on the thread ;)


----------



## monkey30

Could someone do me a favour and invert the colours on my pic? I tried loading to ff but it wouldn't work. I've been awake since 4am and broke down and tested, and this is the result. Not sure what to think...yet again, AF should be arriving tomorrow is she's coming. I'm not calling it a bfp until that line gets darker! thank you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0733.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## twotogo

It looks positive to me, but I will try to invert and repost.


----------



## twotogo

Okay, trying to post inverted pic

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test40306


----------



## monkey30

Thanks! I can see it there in the invert as well! I'm kind of in shock too I guess! I just want to see it get darker before I'll say it's going to stick!


----------



## twotogo

monkey30 said:


> Thanks! I can see it there in the invert as well! I'm kind of in shock too I guess! I just want to see it get darker before I'll say it's going to stick!

I'd say it's a :bfp:! Congrats and praying for a sticky bean for you.


----------



## ginny83

that looks really positive to me Monkey :) congrats!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Looks like :bfp: to me Monkey! Congratulations!


----------



## kel21

Sorry for your loss foxmommy!

Congrats monkey!


----------



## stargazer01

Tested today, :bfn: for me. On to August I go! 

So sorry FoxMommy. :hugs: 

Congrats on your bfp Monkey!


----------



## Scarlet369

5 more tests to beat June! Come on ladies pump out those BFPs!!!


----------



## tay_913

Hey girls! Congrats to all the :bfp:! Sorry to those that got the :witch:. 

AFM: had some spotting yesterday only when I wiped and pink, I would have been 11 dpo I think. Going to test on Saturday if AF doesn't arrive. 

If AF arrives, I have a consultation appt with a Dr on August 8th, hoping to discuss getting my tubes checked as everything is normal with me and DH.

Good luck to all still waiting to test!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, look how confusing this is... If I just look at each test individually, its hard to tell, but lined up, it is way more obvious. Having PCOS gives me so close to positive, most of the time:wacko:
However, Mon, Tues and today at 1130, I took my first test of the day, third morning urine, and they stand out, blazingly positive. So...:shrug:
The only day we BD'd was Monday night, he's not even home so that'll be our only shot, if its actually a shot at CD 41...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5953.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

AF got me like I knew she would, 2 bloody days early too!! 
Good luck to all those left to test!! Not many more to beat June's total!!
See all the witches victims in the August thread
Xxxx


----------



## tay_913

Pretty sure I'm out, had blood when I wiped with I just went the restroom. My periods are all over the place now- May 13, June 27, July 25.....onto August and hopefully HSG testing and I get my BFP!


----------



## monkey30

Thanks ladies! Like I said this morning, I'm in shock, and REALLY wanting that line to get darker tomorrow morning! Will post another pic tomorrow, with a better line hopefully! I am also a little nervous, AF wasn't to arrive till tomorrow, feeling funny cramps today, not really AF cramps, so hope that's a good sign!


----------



## sequeena

Popping in with hugs :hugs: congrats to those with :bfp:s and sorry to those AF got :(


----------



## rooster100

stargazer01 said:


> Tested today, :bfn: for me. On to August I go!
> 
> So sorry FoxMommy. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your bfp Monkey!

Im so sorry to hear that stargazer! Let's keep going together! It will happen and when it does it will be extra special! Hopefully we will get the bfps together :hugs: x


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Tested today, :bfn: for me. On to August I go!
> 
> So sorry FoxMommy. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your bfp Monkey!
> 
> Im so sorry to hear that stargazer! Let's keep going together! It will happen and when it does it will be extra special! Hopefully we will get the bfps together :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thank you rooster! :) 
I hope we get our bfps together too! :friends:


----------



## Praying4bump

FoxMommy said:


> Haven't checked in here in awhile, have to remove myself as I am having a miscarriage. I'm guessing by the time it all works out (hopefully) ill be joining the september thread!

I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## Praying4bump

Congrats to all the BFP's! H & H 9 mos!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## twotogo

Well, temp dropped this morning and feeling very AFish. Onto August for me. :plane:


----------



## monkey30

So decided to use a digi this morning, and here's the result!! Think I'm still in shock!! :bfp:

Surprisingly not many symptoms:
ALOT of cramping 3&4 dpo, where I figured AF was going to arrive around day 7 or 8. 5dpo-10dpo nothing other than my boobs were a little more full, but don't hurt any more or less than what they usually do before AF. 10dpo, had a runny nose and congestion...figured it was allergies, took a pill, it didn't work. Other than that I had some cramping yesterday while working outside, which put me further into the thought that yesterday's test was not positive. I always feel nauseous before AF so when that hit on Tues I really didn't think anything of it!
DH is in shock I think! He keeps looking at the test saying "well I guess I didn't have to have that SA last week!!" Have a great day ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0743.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sara070102

Congrats Monkey!


----------



## doggylover

Yay congrats monkey!!!


----------



## Scarlet369

monkey30 said:


> So decided to use a digi this morning, and here's the result!! Think I'm still in shock!! :bfp:
> 
> Surprisingly not many symptoms:
> ALOT of cramping 3&4 dpo, where I figured AF was going to arrive around day 7 or 8. 5dpo-10dpo nothing other than my boobs were a little more full, but don't hurt any more or less than what they usually do before AF. 10dpo, had a runny nose and congestion...figured it was allergies, took a pill, it didn't work. Other than that I had some cramping yesterday while working outside, which put me further into the thought that yesterday's test was not positive. I always feel nauseous before AF so when that hit on Tues I really didn't think anything of it!
> DH is in shock I think! He keeps looking at the test saying "well I guess I didn't have to have that SA last week!!" Have a great day ladies!!!

Thats wonderful, very happy for you


----------



## Mof2012

Congrats monkey!!!!! :)


----------



## echo

Congrats to the new BFP's, and hugs to those with AF or losses.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Huge cingrates Monkey xxx


----------



## kel21

congrats monkey!


----------



## Leamarasmall

I tested the 17th July and got my :bfp: :) so happy I'm due 17th march xx


----------



## chig

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!

Just as a side question, how often did you ladies BD to get that beautiful positive test? :thumbup:


----------



## tay_913

I'm out :witch: got me. On to August thread.


----------



## monkey30

Congrats!!!


----------



## doggylover

chig said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> Just as a side question, how often did you ladies BD to get that beautiful positive test? :thumbup:

With my first pregnancy we pretty much bd every other day before o, and when I got my positive opk we bd every day for about 3 days. I later learnt this is an actual thing (smep) which is what we have followed again this cycle.


----------



## chig

doggylover said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> Just as a side question, how often did you ladies BD to get that beautiful positive test? :thumbup:
> 
> With my first pregnancy we pretty much bd every other day before o, and when I got my positive opk we bd every day for about 3 days. I later learnt this is an actual thing (smep) which is what we have followed again this cycle.Click to expand...

WOW! I had no idea that such a thing existed! :dohh: Thank you for this!!!:flower:


----------



## doggylover

No problem! I didn't know it was an actual THING until this cycle!! I had just read that every other day is best, so we originally went with that. It was only because someone on here mentioned SMEP that I looked it up! 

Glad to help! Hopefully it works for us! :dust:


----------



## rooster100

Leamarasmall said:


> I tested the 17th July and got my :bfp: :) so happy I'm due 17th march xx

Congrats! Your due on my birthday! St Patrick's day!
I must get a bfp now to have a little baby to share it with!


----------



## lorojovanos

No test this am Kel? You're killing me love. Your temps look good, higher than ever:)


----------



## monkey30

chig said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> Just as a side question, how often did you ladies BD to get that beautiful positive test? :thumbup:


This month was not the month I was expecting to get a bfp! The reality is, I didn't temp regularly, missed a day of opk testing because I wasn't home, etc, etc, etc. AND we really didn't BD as much as we normally do. We would start around cd 8 or 9 every other day and then 3 days once we got the +opk. this time the +opk was on cd 15 and we bd that day and the next and had to stop as dh was going in for a SA so we couldn't bd for two days before that app. Prior to the it was cd 12!
I have my app for blood work tomorrow morning and I'm excited/nervous to see what they are going to tell me!


----------



## isela

can u add me fo july 30th thank you


----------



## stargazer01

welcome and good luck *isela*!


----------



## kel21

Still no af for me yet. Temps dropping though, pms and very crampy so I'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## danielle1984

monkey30 said:


> chig said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> Just as a side question, how often did you ladies BD to get that beautiful positive test? :thumbup:
> 
> 
> This month was not the month I was expecting to get a bfp! The reality is, I didn't temp regularly, missed a day of opk testing because I wasn't home, etc, etc, etc. AND we really didn't BD as much as we normally do. We would start around cd 8 or 9 every other day and then 3 days once we got the +opk. this time the +opk was on cd 15 and we bd that day and the next and had to stop as dh was going in for a SA so we couldn't bd for two days before that app. Prior to the it was cd 12!
> I have my app for blood work tomorrow morning and I'm excited/nervous to see what they are going to tell me!Click to expand...

Congrats Monkey!


----------



## danielle1984

I tested yesterday and I'm still getting bfn. AF is suppose to show up on Monday, I hope she won't come to visit.


----------



## doggylover

Danielle I am the same, af due mon/tues and getting bfn. Fingers crossed for us both. My temps went up today but I didn't get to bed until 3am and slept badly so that's to be expected.


----------



## danielle1984

doggylover said:


> Danielle I am the same, af due mon/tues and getting bfn. Fingers crossed for us both. My temps went up today but I didn't get to bed until 3am and slept badly so that's to be expected.

Cool! We could be bump buddies! :hugs:
I have to say I'm about to give up ttc.


----------



## doggylover

I hope we can be bump buddies!!! 

I know what you mean though, I am just so exhausted with the regime of doing everything supposedly right and getting nowhere. I don't want to give up but I don't know if I can keep going! I think a month or two of not trying SO much is on the cards for me.

But hopefully this won't be a problem for us and come the stat of next week we have some bfps!! (a girl can dream!) :dust:


----------



## IrelandsOwn

I'm so excited to cautiously announce my :bfp: ! I wasn't supposed to test til Tuesday but caved yesterday :winkwink:
Symptoms:
1-4 dpo - nothing at all
5 dpo - had a very vivid dream. Not unusual for me. Woke up with some blood around my nose. Again, not unusual as there's no humidity where I live.
6 dpo - vivid dream #2. Weird to have two in a row. More blood around nose when I woke up.
7 dpo - vivid dream #3. Weirder again. Started to feel a dull ache/pressure in my lower abdomen and it went straight through to my lower back. Some nausea. Mood swings.
8 dpo - dull ache and back pain still there. Not like AF cramps. Started to suspect I was pregnant. More nausea.
9 dpo - 11 dpo. Same as above.

Symptoms I didn't/don't have: sore bbs. As much as I grab them, they don't hurt. Fatigue. Energy level seems the same. Frequent urination. If anything I'm going less. Heartburn. Metallic taste in mouth.

Spreading some :dust: to everyone on this thread. I really believe it's a lucky one! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: Irelandsown :bfp:

Wohoo!! Only 3 bfp's to go to beat June!! We still have a few more days!


----------



## IrelandsOwn

stargazer01 said:


> :bfp: Irelandsown :bfp:
> 
> Wohoo!! Only 3 bfp's to go to beat June!! We still have a few more days!

Thank you! The June thread is going DOOOWWWNNN!!! :dance:


----------



## doggylover

Congrats Ireland's Own! And to everyone who is out, lots of :dust: for next cycle.


----------



## bazzb

Hi Ladies

I hope its ok to join your thread. I got my first BFP yesterday and three today! we are very happy :)

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## doggylover

Congratulations!!! What wonderful news! H&H nine months!!


----------



## srrhc

Hope you all can see it. It showed up instantly which never happened with my last (ended in mc) and it is way darker than any of the others I took in Feb when I mced. Very very very excited and feel so blessed by God. 

Congrats to all the other ladies with BFP. Baby dust for everyone!


----------



## doggylover

Yay congrats!!!! I hope this is a sticky sticky bean!!

Oh my gosh so many BFP these last few days! Such wonderful news for you all!!


----------



## Chezwick

Congratulations everyone with a BFP!! I'm so happy for all you. :happydance: Sorry to chime in so late but I've been reading this thread for a couple weeks now and I finally decided I have something to say. hehe

I really thought I would be adding my own BFP but now I'm not so sure. I'm
12 DPO with nausea/vomiting x4 days and sore boobs. But last night I started having some increased cramping and today I still got a BFN and now I fear AF is coming... Do you think I'm out? I just don't understand when I felt so sure. :cry:


----------



## Beadle

Well still no positive or AF, but what is weird is I've recently been tracking my BBT and all month it was in the mid to low 96 range, and then a week after what may have been ovulation it spiked to mid 97. And AF is still 3 days late for this month, so I'm really confused, especially since what could have been my ovulation was very strange compared to normal. But since I had that temperature spike I think I'm going to get AF soon, either that or I have a low pregnancy BBT and the spike was from this sinus infection I just got, I just want to know one way or the other, I'm sick of all this stress and waiting.


----------



## srrhc

You are never out until the witch shows. Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lady luck12

I'm out AF has showed her ugly face yet again.
Good Luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## danielle1984

Wow so many bfp! congrats and happy 9 months!


----------



## Scarlet369

3 more tests to beat June! Dont give up end month testers


----------



## Moorebetter

How is everyone doing?


----------



## danielle1984

BFN this morning. I hope AF doesn't show up tomorrow.


----------



## doggylover

Danielle fingers crossed that af stays away and BFP tomorrow!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

I alo got a bfn this am. Looks like no good news for my 3 year anniversary :/


----------



## danielle1984

Moorebetter said:


> I alo got a bfn this am. Looks like no good news for my 3 year anniversary :/

Oh Moorebetter! :hugs: Has AF showed up? If not, then there's still hope :dust:
Let's both have our bfp tomorrow and Fluffy too!


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: bazzb :bfp:
:bfp: srrhc :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Stargazer you can add me to the BFP list! Cautious...but it was there!!!


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: doggylover :bfp:

Yay!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :) 

:wohoo:


----------



## doggylover

Thank you!!! I can hardly believe it and still not 100% sure it's real! 4 tests with faint positives but still thinking af may come and mock me!


----------



## IrelandsOwn

I turn my back and suddenly there's three more :bfp: on this thread?! YAY! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Hopeful Girl

Hi
I'm new to this thread. Just got my first BFP ever (2nd IVF ICSI cycle) on Thursday. 1st Beta was 280 and 2nd one on Saturday was 445. We did have 2 embies 5dt on 7/16 so hoping they both made it. Lots of symptoms so far. First sonogram is this Friday 8/3... nervous but excited! Just still can't believe it...


----------



## doggylover

Hopeful girl congratulations that is wonderful news! And if both make it...twins?! That would be so great!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Wow!! Congrats ladies! Happy 9 months!


----------



## srrhc

Yay more bfp! So happy for you girls!


----------



## LeahMSta

You know...these testing threads are some of the most awesome and encouraging places here! I thank you ladies for sharing this journey with me. Congrats to all of the BFPs and To those still TTC, see ya on the Aug thread :)


----------



## 2eMommy

Congrats to the new :bfp: !!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yey you Jammy bunch of baby makers!! You've beaten Last months bfp record!!! Xx


----------



## danielle1984

I'm out. AF is here.


----------



## srrhc

So sorry. August will be another great month of bfp for you and many other wonderful ladies.


----------



## jesseleigh88

I am finally towards the end of the 2ww!! It is strange how I never quite fit into the threads cause I always test sooo early in the month lol. I am not too optimistic, and tested early yesterday and bfn :(. I have no clue about O this month, so it could have been anywhere from cd 18 to 21. My cm was horrid after the cd 18, so since no bfp yet, I'm probably out...

I can expect af anytime from now til Friday!!! I hate that my charts are always hard to read when I'm breastfeeding :/! Last month I O'd on cd 16, the month before cd 21, but, hey at least I'm oing lol! :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Im out! clomid cycle 3 here we come. good luck to all those still in the running :)


----------



## Scarlet369

congrats to the BFPs. This thread beat June. Lots of :dust: to August to beat July in BFPs


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: Hopeful Girl :bfp:


----------



## isela

The Af got me :growlmad:


----------



## kel21

Sorry for no update but the witch got me awhile ago! Congrats to all the bfps!


----------



## srrhc

Good luck to all the ladies trying in August


----------

